# Mario Kart 8 Official General Discussion



## Justin

Now that the game is officially released, use this thread for general discussion of the game. I'll be updating this post tomorrow afternoon with information and official TBT tournaments to play in!

stream: http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree

*TBT Grand Prix 150cc
All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)*
*9427-7773-2805*

*Mario Kart Monday
Weekly Tournament (Weekly Monday 4:00pm to Monday 8:00pm)*
*8842-2839-4305*


----------



## Capella

I have to wait for it to go on sale ;-; 
But it seems really fun and a great game


----------



## Chromie

Just finished downloading! Going to play right now! Yay! I'd really like to add some people. My NNID is Chromie192


----------



## TheWonky

I'll send you a FR Chromie and we can race in like 3-4 hours when I get the game.


----------



## Chromie

TheWonky said:


> I'll send you a FR Chromie and we can race in like 3-4 hours when I get the game.



Sure thing my NNID is Chromie192.



SO PRETTY.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jupiter said:


> *I have to wait for it to go on sale ;-; *
> But it seems really fun and a great game








Nintendo games on sale. 

I'm picking my copy up later today.


----------



## TheWonky

Tom said:


> Nintendo games on sale.
> 
> I'm picking my copy up later today.



1. True dat, preach it Tommyboy.

2- That picture is ver'ver' creepy...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> Sure thing my NNID is Chromie192.
> 
> 
> 
> SO PRETTY.



Ugh, 3 hours till I get it xD It's sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Jake

I don't even like mk I am only getting it for the free game oops


----------



## Zeiro

Still waiting for someone to buy me a Wii U. Getting tired of seeing all this crap.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> Still waiting for someone to buy me a Wii U. Getting tired of seeing all this crap.



you can have mine when i die


----------



## TheWonky

Does anyone know if you can play with the gamepad without having the TV on??


----------



## Chromie

TheWonky said:


> Does anyone know if you can play with the gamepad without having the TV on??



Yes you can. You can't have multiplayer with one person on the tv and one person on the gamepad though.


Oh man! You can upload videos to Youtube.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

omg i have been so excited for this game.

I really want that Blue Shell figure bundle though, I don't even like them, but I just want it for some reason idk.


----------



## chillv

Getting this game, can't wait!


----------



## brockbrock

Can't. Wait. 8. More. Hours. So. Excited. ;_;


----------



## TheWonky

I'm getting the game in like 45 minutes AAAAAAHHHH


----------



## TheWonky

I GOT THE GAME! ITS FREAKIN' AMAZING!!


----------



## Solar

Only 11 more hours for me (;-; the struggle)


----------



## Justin

brockbrock said:


> Can't. Wait. 8. More. Hours. So. Excited. ;_;



Heh. *8* hours. *giggles*


----------



## suede

Just got the Limited Edition, can't wait to try it. Just gotta relocate to the good TV.


----------



## staticistic1114

OMG THE BANNER♥
I'm too exciteddddd~~~!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

that mario kart on the the whatever you call it
yeah the banner


----------



## littlemissbookworm

Loving the banner! My little one is currently waiting for it to be delivered. He's at the window waiting......maybe just a little too excited!


----------



## Justin

Glad you guys like the banner! It'll change throughout the weekend.


----------



## Shirohibiki

if i dont see my boyfriend iggy koopa on the banner i will be hideously disappointed
do not fail me justin (please)

also someone buy me a wiiu so i can stare at all the hot koopas all day pls


----------



## Justin

Shirohibiki said:


> if i dont see my boyfriend iggy koopa on the banner i will be hideously disappointed
> do not fail me justin (please)
> 
> also someone buy me a wiiu so i can stare at all the hot koopas all day pls



Duly noted.


----------



## TheWonky

ugggh, this game is so beautiful .-.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Justin said:


> Duly noted.



eeee many thankees <333~ much excite
i might get a wiiu after e3. we shall see. looked at some gameplay and ITS SO COLORFUL AND PRETTY...


----------



## Glaceon2000

I just ordered it online, it's set to come on Monday, but really, I can't wait anymore! Please come faster, Monday. (There's something I never thought I'd say xD)


----------



## staticistic1114

hey how about each time of the day, the banner changes?
so we can please everyone with the characters they want to see


----------



## de-carabas

Ah gossshhh I'm so excited to get it. I don't know if  I'll have time to go today. I'm pulling a really long shift at work today and finish work at 8. The stores downtown close at 9 (Yes, I was so smart. I could have pre-ordered it in a smaller store that's closer by but nooooo). 


.......I will hurry. I need it tonight ;-;


----------



## Solar

Idk how I'm gonna focus at school today, I get the game right as I get out.


----------



## Amherst

I'm so excited, I can't wait for tomorrow morning! I have been curbing my cravings with Mario Kart 7 races.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race? :-]


----------



## suede

TheWonky said:


> Anyone wanna race? :-]



Yes! I suck at it though


----------



## LostNoob

Phew, just got the game in the post about an hour ago, I was starting to think I'd never get it, I got the game bundled with the console though so the massive update still hasn't finished, I have work in a few hours, hope I can get at least a little playtime in before leaving.


----------



## Byngo

It's finally here 

oh
my
god


----------



## Venn

I really want this.. unfortunately I don't have a Wii U


----------



## bwilkes

I wish I would've pre-ordered it online and had it shipped to me, but instead I pre-ordered at the store and I have to go out and get it sometime today :c


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone up for a race noaw? I forgot about my last post.


----------



## suede

Why not set up a tournament thing in a couple of days, when people have gotten the game?


----------



## SockHead

i love this game so much


----------



## Zura

Chromie said:


> Yes you can. You can't have multiplayer with one person on the tv and one person on the gamepad though.
> 
> 
> Oh man! You can upload videos to Youtube.



Graphics look ok but that map looks horrible. Are all the maps that cheaply made?


----------



## JasonBurrows

What would be the least amount of money people paid for the Mario Kart 8 Blue Spiny Shell Limited Edition if you decided to make a purchase of one? 

I purchased the Mario Kart 8 Blue Spiny Shell Limited Edition and I only paid ?23.99. ($40.16)


----------



## WonderK

Vaati said:


> Graphics look ok but that map looks horrible. Are all the maps that cheaply made?



That's one of the retro maps (from old games). So... yeah. Those maps never really had any gravity related tracks on them.


----------



## suede

JasonBurrows said:


> What would be the least amount of money people paid for the Mario Kart 8 Blue Spiny Shell Limited Edition if you decided to make a purchase of one?
> 
> I purchased the Mario Kart 8 Blue Spiny Shell Limited Edition and I only paid ?23.99. ($40.16)



Isn't that insanely low? I payed about ?60 for mine.


----------



## TheWonky

I paid 50 pounds for mine... 24 seems a bit cheap... especially withthe shell.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Picked up my copy one my way back from running errands.


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheWonky said:


> I paid 50 pounds for mine... 24 seems a bit cheap... especially withthe shell.



It is true that my game actually came to ?59.99, but I have only had to pay ?23.99 on the day.

-?10.00 Deposit prepaid.
-?6.00 Student Discount
-?20.00 Gift Card


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Inital thoughts: 

Battle mode sucks.
Coin is such a useless item to get from the box. 
Pretty game.
That music.


----------



## TaliZorah

I took today off from work to go get this damn game.
(A trip into town is a 30 mile drive. tfw you live in the wilderness.)

I can't wait to try it out. Looks insanely fun.
ALSO LOOKING FORWARD TO UPCOMING GET-TOGETHERS POSSIBLY?


----------



## Hyoshido

Well here's my thoughts.

Battle mode sucks beyond belief (Durr tho)
Segment courses still exist, I hate those :/ (I hate one big course in a single lap, I love laps)
N64 Rainbow Road is overhyped, I hate the redesign and that it's now a segment course, really dissapointed.
I feel that majority of characters don't have a weight difference, I saw my brother playing as Wario and he said it was just like playing as Mario or Koopa
Why did I get a "8" when I was in second, I really ****ed my Brother up with it too

It's great and all but surely it could've came out ALOT better. That's sad for me to say since I've been into Mario Kart since Super.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Just went and ordered my copy online, getting it shipped to me... next week. Didn't get blue/spiny shell bundle though, but eh.
Now, next week just needs to come already, so I can go racing you all  and mostly losing.


----------



## Jeremy

Tom said:


> Inital thoughts:
> 
> Battle mode sucks.
> Coin is such a useless item to get from the box.
> Pretty game.
> That music.



So exactly as expected?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hooray! I just got Mario Kart 8 today, along with a pro controller. But I won't play it until my pro controller is fully charged and maybe until after I go somewhere. But tell me, is Daisy and baby Daisy unlockable characters? If so can you tell me how to unlock them?

I've also never liked Battle Mode anyway so yeah that'll do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> So exactly as expected?



No, the battle mode absolutely sucks worse than anyone could expect. The coin appears way to often in the item box, so expect to be shelled consistently in 1st. Speaking of shells the blue devil has practically hit me every single lap, not digging that. If it wasn't for it being 50cc I'd probably be dead last each race.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Hooray! I just got Mario Kart 8 today, along with a pro controller. But I won't play it until my pro controller is fully charged and maybe until after I go somewhere. But tell me, is Daisy and baby Daisy unlockable characters? If so can you tell me how to unlock them?
> 
> I've also never liked Battle Mode anyway so yeah that'll do.



They're already unlocked.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tom said:


> They're already unlocked.


Oh! So those I can play as them both at the beginning of the game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh! So those I can play as them both at the beginning of the game?



Yep.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tom said:


> Yep.


Wow, thanks.


----------



## staticistic1114

Mario Kart 8 will be released tomorrow here♥


----------



## TheWonky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh! So those I can play as them both at the beginning of the game?



Nope, he said they were unlocked already because they aren't in game. .-.


----------



## Kaiaa

Well I got my bundle today, now I'm just setting it up and doing the update on it. Then I'll have to link my club nintendo account before I play. Super excited though, feel free to race me!


----------



## Jeremy

Please everyone don't play until I get home!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> Please everyone don't play until I get home!



Too late, but if you give me admin, I'll gladly stop.


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> Please everyone don't play until I get home!



Tom is being super pessimistic, you don't want to play with him anyway!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Tom is being super pessimistic, you don't want to play with him anyway!!!



Mario Kart 8 literally the worst. Superman 64 is superior to it in every way.


----------



## Improv

Graphics are good but idk some of the tracks are rly short
maybe that's just me though


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Swurve said:


> Graphics are good but idk some of the tracks are rly short
> maybe that's just me though



Nah, not just you. Some feel really short, but all the boost opportunities just make it seem that way while others are legitimately short.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> *Tom *is being super *pessimistic*, you don't want to play with him anyway!!!



You don't say???


----------



## TheWonky

So.... anyone wanna race?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> I don't even like mk I am only getting it for the free game oops



What free game???


----------



## Justin

Now streaming my first time playing MK8 on Twitch! http://www.twitch.tv/fearmywrench

I am notably terrible at MK7 if you've ever watched my streams before. Should be fun to laugh at watch!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Really enjoying Mario Kart 8, it's really a great game. But, the fact that there are 5 Baby Characters (Baby Mario, Peach, Daisy, Rosalina, etc.) and that Metal Mario and Pink Gold Peach are in this kinda wastes space on the roster when we could have some better characters on the roster. Otherwise, this game is amazing.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> Now streaming my first time playing MK8 on Twitch! http://www.twitch.tv/fearmywrench
> 
> I am notably terrible at MK7 if you've ever watched my streams before. Should be fun to laugh at watch!



Why not thebelltree channel??


----------



## FireNinja1

Loving this game! Unlocked 2 cups today, experimenting with ATVs and using the Classic controller.


----------



## Chromie

LoveMcQueen said:


> What free game???



You get a download code on Club Nintendo. You can download one of the four games here FYI I'm trying to sell mine for Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies.


----------



## Byngo

IM IN THE CAR RIGHT NOW FHFUGBSAODGRFI omg I can't wait


----------



## oath2order

Waiting for the bus.

If some kid gets the game before I do


----------



## Hyoshido

I was playing Online with my Brother earlier, It was quite fun since all the "fan-favorite" tracks never got chosen  (There were literally 8/12 people who chose N64 Rainbow Road.

T'was fun, Though I'm not playing with any TBT members till I get my own Wii U.


----------



## oath2order

Its out of stock Im killing soneone


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Its out of stock Im killing soneone



Download it?


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> Download it?[/QUOTE
> Sssshhhhh
> 
> I have 32gb i dont like using space


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa, Flake, and I are about to play. Streaming live at http://twitch.tv/fearmywrench Send any of us a friend request to join!

Also, I tried making two tournaments. I don't 100% understand how they work fully so far so they might need to be remade with better settings later.

For now...

*The Bell Tree Prix - All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)*
*9136-7581-3440*
150cc Race
All Items / Vehicles / Controls
No Shuffle
No Com

*Mario Kart Monday - Weekly Monday Tournament (4pm to 8pm)*
*8842-2839-4305*
150cc Race
All Items / Vehicles / Controls
Shuffle Every 4th Match
No COM


----------



## TheWonky

Oooh, i'll add the tournament codes


----------



## Alice

The end. I just. I can't. I lost it.


----------



## TheWonky

Alice said:


> The end. I just. I can't. I lost it.



Omg I'm dying omg owo


----------



## Jeremy

Our Mario Kart stream http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## oath2order

I FOUND TEH GAMEEE


----------



## Solar

Just finished playing for 2 hours straight (my index finger needs a rest lol) and OMG I LOVE IT. Exactly as I expected it to be, beautiful graphics, played with a friend for some!! Too bad that after beating 7 cups, 5 OF MY UNLOCKS HAVE BEEN KOOPALINGS OMG but wow I really can't put in to words how much I love it!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

4pm to 8pm PST Jubs?


----------



## Cartoty555

Hey, I'm adding a lot of you on this thread, so please accept if you wanna race with me online!
I've only played 50cc so far, but this game is so fantastic!!


----------



## Phil

Anyone feel free to add me NNID - Xero27


----------



## Cartoty555

added!

I'm joining a WW race. Feel free to join me those who have me added or add me


----------



## Justin

SCRATCH THAT. Have to make one more new tournament because apparently setting it to 4 races means that's all you can count for the ENTIRE WEEK. :|

Please enter this one, it should be the last one. It has no computer bots, and has no race limits. It runs from Sunday to Sunday every week. (24/7 aside from 30 minutes between 7:30am to 8:00am, I can't change that)

*TBT Grand Prix 150cc
All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)*
*9427-7773-2805*

Sorry for any confusion! Please ignore any previously entered tournaments in your list titled "The Bell Tree Prix". Those will be abandoned. Hopefully they delete themselves after inactivity.


----------



## Kaiaa

Justin said:


> SCRATCH THAT. Have to make one more new tournament because apparently setting it to 4 races means that's all you can count for the ENTIRE WEEK. :|
> 
> Please enter this one, it should be the last one. It has no computer bots, and has no race limits. It runs from Sunday to Sunday every week. (24/7 aside from 30 minutes between 7:30am to 8:00am, I can't change that)
> 
> *TBT Grand Prix 150cc
> All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)*
> *9427-7773-2805*
> 
> Sorry for any confusion! Please ignore any previously entered tournaments in your list titled "The Bell Tree Prix". Those will be abandoned. Hopefully they delete themselves after inactivity.



Thank goodness we've got this figured out now, I was hopping between races to make sure everyone got to play with their friends lol


----------



## Solar

Just finished unlocking all the characters, I love Rosalina more than ever ~3~


----------



## Justin

If anyone would like to play with us, send a friend request to me (FearMyWrench) on Miiverse and once I add you, you can join our friend lobby. Currently 7 of us playing in the IRC!


----------



## Skky

Justin said:


> If anyone would like to play with us, send a friend request to me (FearMyWrench) on Miiverse and once I add you, you can join our friend lobby. Currently 7 of us playing in the IRC!



Added you! Hope to play soon!


----------



## Justin

Added you and someone else who added me. Come join the room!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'll be able to play sometime around 10:30 CST tonight maybe. I'd join now if I didn't have stuff to do. >.>


----------



## Zigzag991

I join in! (Man, I haven't even unlocked all the cups, yet people already have all the characters? ;- Although, it doesn't matter what speed you race on, right? I've just been doing 150cc so it's more of a challenge.


----------



## Coni

Uh I just got my MK8 but I dont see the clubnintendo sheet with the code so I can enter it on the site? Is this normal? Where are these codes now? o.o


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Coni said:


> Uh I just got my MK8 but I dont see the clubnintendo sheet with the code so I can enter it on the site? Is this normal? Where are these codes now? o.o



Wii U Bundle or brand new copy?


----------



## Coni

Tom said:


> Wii U Bundle or brand new copy?



Oh no, its the bundle. Is the bundle outside this promotion?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Coni said:


> Oh no, its the bundle. Is the bundle outside this promotion?



I don't think so. Just register your Wii U and it should automatically add Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Justin

Lobby is back up, I restarted it to accept friend requests. Will be waiting until we get 6+ players so come join!


----------



## Jawile

A video by yours truly


----------



## Prof Gallows

This was such an intense race lol


----------



## Reserved

Prof Gallows said:


> This was such an intense race lol


lol that ending


----------



## Justin

From the same race as Gallows' video.


----------



## Justin

My lobby room is now open again! Will start it in ~5 minutes. Come play!


----------



## de-carabas

Oh maaaan this game is so much fun!

I finally have Pink Gold Peach and she is amazing <3


----------



## Mario.

Played the demo and i loved it! im saving up for a wii u and i just need $60 dollars and i could play this awesome game!


----------



## Reserved

guys please

it was out of stock for me fml


----------



## nintendofan85

I started the download last night, and it's really fun!
Problem is, I keep getting errors when I try to Wi-Fi and Nintendo says that the error code I keep getting doesn't exist.


----------



## TaliZorah

Tom said:


> Mario Kart 8 literally the worst. Superman 64 is superior to it in every way.



Oh my God I ****ing died.

By the way, I personally and VERY strongly disagree with all the harsh, negative comments on the game.
It is literally one of the most beautiful games Nintendo has ever created.
I only have one problem with the game (after I've been playing for 6 hours...)

That POS coin needs to be taken out. Holy hell I hate that thing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TaliZorah said:


> Oh my God I ****ing died.
> 
> By the way, I personally and VERY strongly disagree with all the harsh, negative comments on the game.
> It is literally one of the most beautiful games Nintendo has ever created.
> I only have one problem with the game (after I've been playing for 6 hours...)
> 
> That POS coin needs to be taken out. Holy hell I hate that thing.



Hehehe. 

I disagree with your disagreeing, Nintendo needs harsh criticism. Especially on their decision to utterly kill Battle Mode.


----------



## Solar

Justin if you plan on doing more lobbies tomorrow count me in! I can't tonight but I can't wait to play with the forum!!! So far I've finished both 50cc and 100cc with 3 stars so now on to the real challenges, 150cc and Mirror mode!!


----------



## Byngo

Tom said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I disagree with your disagreeing, Nintendo needs harsh criticism. Especially on their decision to utterly kill Battle Mode.



Can't disagree that Mario Kart 8 is the best looking MK game to date, and possibly best looking Wii U game aswell. :3


----------



## Jake

i wasnt meant to be getting this until monday but my brother said he will come home tonight and give it to me instead of waiting so i might play with you ****ers tomorrow idk


----------



## oath2order

Tbh battle mode wasnt that bad


----------



## TheWonky

I don't think battle mode is that bad...


----------



## Alice

It really isn't that bad. People are just sooks.


----------



## staticistic1114

owh god my luck, the converter broke..


----------



## TheWonky

I just watched a race Justin was in before joining and he was in like 4TH and everyone crashed into him and red shelled him at the end and he got 9th :X

I hate it when dat happens.


----------



## TaliZorah

Tom said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I disagree with your disagreeing, Nintendo needs harsh criticism. Especially on their decision to utterly kill Battle Mode.



Battle Mode isn't as strong as the previous games and I can definitely see they focused on the racing over the battle mode but...
It's really not as bad as people claim it to be. People are way too harsh.

That's the thing with everyone now-a-days. People are way too critical. Enjoy what you got, even if it's not perfect.
Be thankful Nintendo is still around to give us another glorious masterpiece. Seriously.
The soundtrack alone makes me want to burst into tears. Just a beautiful game, man.


----------



## Jake

what the **** is this bull****
you cant use your items like bananas and shells to drag behind you so you get an extra item slot anymore?
and i just got hit by a ****ing blue shell when i was in third place **** this bull****

what the **** do i use coins for and why is there a ****ing useless horn someone pls help


----------



## TaliZorah

Jake. said:


> what the **** is this bull****
> you cant use your items like bananas and shells to drag behind you so you get an extra item slot anymore?
> and i just got hit by a ****ing blue shell when i was in third place **** this bull****
> 
> what the **** do i use coins for and why is there a ****ing useless horn someone pls help



You gather coins to help you go faster. You max at 10. Ofc you lose them when you get hit. Just gather more. You'll be fine.
As for the horn, it disrupts all items and players by you. You can also destroy blue, red or green shells near you.

Yeah I didn't like the whole "we took out dragging items behind you. Only one item now." thing but what I do is uh....
I hoard my bananas or shells. Like if I'm in first and I get a banana or shell, I latch onto that thing like it's a limb of mine.
And I only let it go behind me if I see a green/red shell. Then you gotta haul ass to another box...


----------



## Celestefey

TheWonky said:


> I just watched a race Justin was in before joining and he was in like 4TH and everyone crashed into him and red shelled him at the end and he got 9th :X
> 
> I hate it when dat happens.



That's awful.  I hate that so much, but I find when you fall off the edge or get hit, you recover a lot more quickly than in previous Mario Kart games. Like you could easily go from 1st to 7th in previous games if you just got hit by a red shell or something ridiculous like that. So it's kinda good that this Mario Kart is still a little less based on luck and more on skill, but then again, it just does depend on how your luck fares in that race. ^^

Also, I love all of the old retro tracks! Normally I didn't really like many retro tracks in previous games but I just love how amazing they all look in HD and all done up and oh my gosh. ;-; I just wish Nintendo didn't put Daisy Cruiser in MK7... If it was in MK8 it would look amazing.  Cheep Cheep Beach though... I love all of the beach levels. ^^ Like Dolphin Shoals!


----------



## Improv

Wait do coins really make you go faster...? I thought they only were used to unlock vehicle parts.


----------



## Zigzag991

They do, but it's a really short little burst.


----------



## FireNinja1

Zigzag991 said:


> They do, but it's a really short little burst.



This. And when you get 10, your max speed goes up a bit.


----------



## Jawile

Guys, I think we can all agree that the...

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉBADWAGONヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

is the best kart


----------



## Solar

Online is really fun and smooth! And yes ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉBADWAGONヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ftw


----------



## Klinkguin

I really want the game. It's quite expensive though =(


----------



## oath2order

I almost have all the characters.

I'm working on playing as all characters to get stamps. I have all of 50cc and half of 100cc done with three stars.


----------



## staticistic1114

yeah baby got the game today and a new AC adaptor that doesn't require a converter♥
LET THE GAME BEGIN!!!


----------



## oath2order

I got 550 coins already I need to stop


----------



## Cartoty555

Does anyone know where I can find a list of all the coin unlockables? or is it like in mk7 where you unlock parts and stuff at random?

lol I got past 1100 coins last night


----------



## suede

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## TheWonky

Suede I will race

- - - Post Merge - - -

We can use the TBT tournament/community.


----------



## suede

TheWonky said:


> Suede I will race
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We can use the TBT tournament/community.



Okay, I'm joining now!


----------



## TheWonky

Kk brt! I type using my Wii U so I wont be replying after this. You'll know I'm there when you see a black kid named Ben :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANYONE WANNA JOIN..?


TBT Grand Prix 150cc
All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)
9427-7773-2805


----------



## suede

I think I'm on the right one? But there's no-one here, and I'm at the choose a stage place  (i haven't done this before)


----------



## Zigzag991

I'll join!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I participated in a Nintendo tournament today at my local video game store and got a best lap time on the track Mario Kart Stadium of 00:38:130 and that won me a limited edition poster where only 80 of them were made. My poster is number 38 of 80.

My friend also participated in yesterday's tournament and won a limited edition Mario Kart 8 Tee-Shirt and there were only 80 of them as well and he *very kindly* gave it to me as he knew I own Mario Kart 8 and how much of a collector I was of merchandise.

So I now own two items and both of them are 1 of 80 made for this particular tourmanent.


----------



## TheWonky

JasonBurrows said:


> I participated in a Nintendo tournament today at my local video game store and got a best lap time on the track Mario Kart Stadium of 00:38:130 and that won me a limited edition poster where only 80 of them were made. My poster is number 38 of 80.
> 
> My friend also participated in yesterday's tournament and won a limited edition Mario Kart 8 Tee-Shirt and there were only 80 of them as well and he *very kindly* gave it to me as he knew I own Mario Kart 8 and how much of a collector I was of merchandise.
> 
> So I now own two items and both of them are 1 of 80 made for this particular tourmanent.



AMAZING 

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOOD GAME ZIGZAG AND SUEDE! You're both soo good! I hated cloudtop cruise. Shoved  off at the beginning, Lakitu puts me back on and a green shell shoves me off again .-.


----------



## Aizu

Ahh! I'm getting Mario Kart right now, yay! I'll join you guys soon! ^ - ^


----------



## oath2order

Cartoty555 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of all the coin unlockables? or is it like in mk7 where you unlock parts and stuff at random?
> 
> lol I got past 1100 coins last night



It's random and you need 2,800 for all parts.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I was playing Mario Kart 8 from 8.30pm last night until about 12.30am this morning and I had beaten seven of the eight cups.

I decided to start the 150cc Grand Prix first as it is the more difficult mode and I managed to get all gold trophies and I strongly feel that method would make the game easier for me for unlocking karts/characters as it is the most difficult game mode.

This method of mine also worked for Mario Kart 7 which I completed just a few weeks before Mario Kart 8 released.


----------



## TheWonky

Lita everyone left but I will come back!


----------



## staticistic1114

ugh I cant function without a mini-map xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait never mind its in the GamePad lol♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

can I possibly make it appear on the TV?


----------



## suede

That was a good game zigzag and thewonky! Had to run off to eat though.

A lot of people should go online and play later day/whenever.


----------



## Zigzag991

Are people racing now? I took a break to eat a snack, heh.


----------



## staticistic1114

*OWH MY GOD YOU GUYS HAVE TO READ THIS EPICEST FAIL EVER*
I was racing in the 150CC Grand Pix Mushroom Cup, in the last race, Twomp Ruins
2nd lap, when we were about to cross to the 3rd lap, you have to land using the parachute right? so I had this bob omb and 2 racers where landing in front of me, I threw it at them and both of them just fell down, out of bounds! xDD
took first place, got hit a few times but no one passed me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey does anybody know what those stars beside the cup at the bottom of the screen mean? (when yur in the menu where you pick the cup to race at)


----------



## Jawile

> hey does anybody know what those stars beside the cup at the bottom of the screen mean? (when yur in the menu where you pick the cup to race at)



It shows which GPs you've gotten trophies in, and if you do exceptionally well in them, you get up to three stars.


----------



## Keyblade

My boyfriend and I picked it up last night. He got all the trophies within like an hour.
It is a lot of fun. I haven't really many others since the n64 one (still my favorite, personally) but it's really enjoyable and the graphics are stunning.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race in the coomunity


----------



## FireNinja1

I have all the characters and 650 coins. My god I have no life on weekends.


----------



## TheWonky

I have all characters. Nearly all GP three stars and 1250 coins... and you have no lyfe ? :x


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> I have all characters. Nearly all GP three stars and 1250 coins... and you have no lyfe ? :x



Wow. Yeah, this pales in comparison. I have 50cc and 7/8 100cc done with 1+ stars.


----------



## TheWonky

:.x Less than 48 hours, i'vebeen on it atleast 19 hours+


----------



## Zigzag991

Wait, what? So you have to beat each cup with each engine mode, right?


----------



## staticistic1114

any tips on boost start?


----------



## Zigzag991

Press and hold a moment AFTER 2 shows up, but don't wait 'till it disappears.


----------



## suede

people should start playing again, eheh


----------



## staticistic1114

*TIP:*
owh god I evaded the Blue Shell by using a mushroom!!


----------



## Justin

By the way guys, our tournament comes with its very own Miiverse community! Feel free to post on it!

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/titles/14866558073268532636/14866558073300651734


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> By the way guys, our tournament comes with its very own Miiverse community! Feel free to post on it!
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/titles/14866558073268532636/14866558073300651734



"The page could not be found."


----------



## suede

It works for me. You might have fix it so your NNID thing can be used on a PC?


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> "The page could not be found."



Might only appear for you if you've joined the tournament.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Might only appear for you if you've joined the tournament.



Yeah it works now. Kinda silly you have to be joined up with the tournament though.


----------



## Justin

Going to play in the TBT tournament for a bit. Come join me!

*TBT Grand Prix 150cc
All Week Tournament (Weekly Sunday 8:00am to Sunday 7:30am)*
*9427-7773-2805*


----------



## TheWonky

EFMFBBTLUNSW COMING


----------



## Cartoty555

Good tournament races guys!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Who was Carter? Too good for us!


----------



## Cartoty555

I'm Carter. I changed my mii name to my username now


----------



## Justin

Yeah, you were kicking all our butts. Should come in the IRC next time, Flake was blood thirsty for you haha.


----------



## Cartoty555

Justin said:


> Yeah, you were kicking all our butts. Should come in the IRC next time, Flake was blood thirsty for you haha.



Twas fun though ;P Holy crap.. I was scared of Flake the entire time, lol. I wonder what his username on here is. Also, what's IRC? o.o


----------



## TheWonky

You were racing? O.e


----------



## Justin

Cartoty555 said:


> Twas fun though ;P Holy crap.. I was scared of Flake the entire time, lol. I wonder what his username on here is. Also, what's IRC? o.o



IRC is the Chatroom. You can access it from the Chat tab on the main bar under the banner.


----------



## Cartoty555

Justin said:


> IRC is the Chatroom. You can access it from the Chat tab on the main bar under the banner.



I mainly use my Wii U internet and it doesn't work on that. I unfortunately can't join you guys in the chat room


----------



## TheWonky

I feel your pain Carter ^


----------



## Cartoty555

TheWonky said:


> I feel your pain Carter ^



lol browsing the internet is just so much more comfortable and easier on Wii U, right?


----------



## TheWonky

Exactly, glad I'm not the only one  And if I get bored of youtube then I play games and vice versa


----------



## chillv

I want to know, can I make a thread on some tournaments I am hosting?


----------



## Justin

We're playing right now in the Grand Prix TBT tournament! Come join!


----------



## TheWonky

I lub the rqinbow road shortcut.

Anyway, gotta sleep now, its nearly 3am thanks for playing with me.

~Ben


----------



## Chromie

Justin said:


> We're playing right now in the Grand Prix TBT tournament! Come join!



How can I get in on this action!?


----------



## Justin

Chromie said:


> How can I get in on this action!?



Enter the Grand Prix code in the first post of this thread.  Under the Tournaments menu of the online menus.


----------



## chillv

And again, I am late for a tournament and can't come.


----------



## Solar

TheWonky said:


> I lub the rqinbow road shortcut.
> 
> Anyway, gotta sleep now, its nearly 3am thanks for playing with me.
> 
> ~Ben



funny how your name is Ben too


----------



## nintendofan85

Has anyone seen the Mercedes-Benz DLC that's being released in Japan?


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone still playing?

Speaking of DLC, if they do have new characters, E. Gadd actually sounds like pretty sweet.


----------



## Cartoty555

I'm still playing, but I'm playing GPs. I almost have a 3 star rank!


----------



## TaliZorah

Well I managed to obtain 3 stars for every cup in every CC.
Time to finally test out the online. Heard it was really good; looking forward to it.


----------



## bwilkes

Quick question, if I've already registered a Mario Kart code on my club nintendo account, and I buy another code here will i be able to get another free game?


----------



## Cartoty555

TaliZorah said:


> Well I managed to obtain 3 stars for every cup in every CC.
> Time to finally test out the online. Heard it was really good; looking forward to it.



Same, I just got 3 star rank for every cup in every cc too. Plus all vehicle parts and characters. Online is amazing! I added your NNID btw. 



bwilkes said:


> Quick question, if I've already registered a Mario Kart code on my club nintendo account, and I buy another code here will i be able to get another free game?



I'm pretty sure it's only one code per account.


----------



## staticistic1114

Yo peepz,  just wanted to say screw timezones, all this happened over night x.x
Can we have a tourney somewhere in the afternoon +4 GMT?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Everyone's racing online, and I'm just sitting here, trying to unlock all Kart parts and beat all tracks in 150CC mode. xP Is it just me or is 150CC a lot more complicated than it was in MK7?


----------



## Javocado

Can't sleep, if anyone wants to play shoot me a VM : )


----------



## TheWonky

We are gonna race in like 5 mins if you wanna come :x


----------



## staticistic1114

TheWonky said:


> We are gonna race in like 5 mins if you wanna come :x



I can't I'm out with ma mama </3


----------



## JasonBurrows

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is it just me or is 150CC a lot more complicated than it was in MK7?


I believe that the 150cc in Mario Kart 8 might have upped in difficulty as I found Mario Kart 7's 150cc to be quite frustrating and that was not as hard as this one.

I was either losing the 150cc cups by 1 point, winning by 1 point or I had a draw with the second place computer character in Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Reserved

Anyone wanna race? :x


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Reserved said:


> Anyone wanna race? :x



I'll be up for some races~ :3


----------



## TheWonky

I think Jav can race and I can go back on, just went out the tournament for a food break.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone wanna join the race, its all luck based with two people .x


----------



## Game Rooms

Bring back the arena style tracks. Please listen to us. That is the true reason we purchased this game 1 on 1 balloon battle is what made Mario kart one of the best games ever. Please offer it on a dlc.  I would gladly pay extra for what should have already been included in the game. Mario Kart 8. Great game. Great Graphics. Looks better then ever however it is missing in my opinion what makes Mario Kart 8 the best driving game ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bring back the arena style tracks. Please listen to us. That is the true reason we purchased this game 1 on 1 balloon battle is what made Mario kart one of the best games ever. Please offer it on a dlc.  I would gladly pay extra for what should have already been included in the game. Mario Kart 8. Great game. Great Graphics. Looks better then ever however it is missing in my opinion what makes Mario Kart 8 the best driving game ever.


----------



## Celestefey

DeviousCrossing said:


> Everyone's racing online, and I'm just sitting here, trying to unlock all Kart parts and beat all tracks in 150CC mode. xP Is it just me or is 150CC a lot more complicated than it was in MK7?



Yes, I find it is a bit more challenging, because I think the CPUs are a bit more intelligent than in MK7. But to be honest, it's still not all too difficult, it's just mostly frustrating if you want to get 3 Stars because you have to come 1st in every race: One slip-up (even if you come 2nd in ONE race!) and you have to start the whole grand prix all over again (like I've been doing)... But to be honest it's not all that bad. ^^


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

This game is awesome. If anyone wants to race or add me, visit the chat link in my sig. I'm trying to get a community of mario karters together.

Note: in my sig it states that it's an ACNL chat, but we use it for games in general.


----------



## Solar

is anyone playing in the community right now


----------



## FireNinja1

I hit 900 coins this morning. I haven't tried battle yet but I'm gonna check soon. I've heard mixed reviews on Battle.

Also, I can do 1v1s. PM me.


----------



## Zigzag991

I think I'm at like 1,600.

Is anyone else noticing the same people in the lead for Grand Prix? It's really getting my nerves always seeing Toad and Donkey Kong hit me with red shells right before the finish. -_-


----------



## Jawile

FireNinja1 said:


> I hit 900 coins this morning. I haven't tried battle yet but I'm gonna check soon. I've heard mixed reviews on Battle.
> 
> Also, I can do 1v1s. PM me.



I think Battle Mode is pretty fun, but it just depends on what course you're playing.


----------



## Cartoty555

Getting 3 stars in everything in this game is not worth it at all... you get nothing for it, not even a 3 star rank beside your name online like in the previous versions 

Also, I'm gonna play online, so join me if you want! I'm playing on the gamepad instead of the TV, so this should be interesting.


----------



## Zigzag991

Cartoty555 said:


> Getting 3 stars in everything in this game is not worth it at all... you get nothing for it, not even a 3 star rank beside your name online like in the previous versions
> 
> Also, I'm gonna play online, so join me if you want! I'm playing on the gamepad instead of the TV, so this should be interesting.



Have you already 100%'d the game, or just the cups?!

I'll join up in a sec!


----------



## Solar

I wish there were more ATV's in the game, 3 is too little!


----------



## Byngo

Benmjy said:


> I wish there were more ATV's in the game, 3 is too little!



I agree 1,000 percent. atleast 5 or 6 :c


----------



## Hyoshido

This game still has really stressful AI's at 150CC, I came first in both races on the Banana cup, I was pushed back to 6th on Royal Raceway due to constant Spam (Hit by a Blue shell then a Red shell AND then by a Green shell) by the Finish line, I was still in 1st on the board so fair enough...it's just the same happened again on DK Jungle and I came 8th u_u

The fact that AI's have such perfect aim too is what bothers me.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race in the TBT community? I will be waiting


----------



## Aizu

I can race, in a little while if your up for it!


----------



## TheWonky

I'll be in tehe thing waiting so :-]


----------



## Aizu

by the way my NNID is Lita-Blanchimont


----------



## Cartoty555

Zigzag991 said:


> Have you already 100%'d the game, or just the cups?!
> 
> I'll join up in a sec!



I've 100%'d the game. All I have left is to get some good time trial times!


----------



## TheWonky

Guh, Carter just dominates :c


----------



## Cartoty555

You guys ditched me


----------



## TheWonky

:c


----------



## CR33P

are we even racing


----------



## TheWonky

Mai video ^^


----------



## Cartoty555

TheWonky said:


> Mai video ^^



Nice video man!

My girlfriend and I made a video too. I like to call it "green shell masters"


----------



## Javocado

I'm down to play in about 20 : )


----------



## Reserved

by the time I'm done playing this game my Animal Crossing town will be weed village with no villagers


----------



## Justin

Playing in the tournament right now! Code is in the first post, it's the first one, TBT Grand Prix 150cc.

Come join us. Currently 8 of us playing!


----------



## Beary

I WANT THE GAME SO BADLY.
stupidwiiuyunoletmebuyyou


----------



## CR33P

Justin said:


> Playing in the tournament right now! Code is in the first post, it's the first one, TBT Grand Prix 150cc.
> 
> Come join us. Currently 8 of us playing!



are you guys still playing?


----------



## Justin

creepysheepy said:


> are you guys still playing?



Yes!


----------



## CR33P

woo coming
i'm eric btw


----------



## Bread Kennedys

How do I join in? Just add the community code?


----------



## Justin

DeviousCrossing said:


> How do I join in? Just add the community code?



Yes!


----------



## Hikari

Do you unlock characters randomly in Mario Kart 8?


----------



## Jawile

Hikari said:


> Do you unlock characters randomly in Mario Kart 8?



Yeah, every time you beat a different Grand Prix for the first time (example: mushroom cup 50cc and mushroom cup 100cc are different) you randomly unlock someone.


----------



## FireNinja1

Unlocked Mirror Mode today, lots of one-stars and even a zero-star first place finish.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Justin said:


> Yes!



'K. Joining now. (Mii name is Devious btw~)


----------



## Cartoty555

WHO IS FLAKE???


----------



## Capella

Cartoty555 said:


> WHO IS FLAKE???



someone


----------



## Cartoty555

Jupiter said:


> someone



YOU o.o


----------



## FireNinja1

Cartoty555 said:


> YOU o.o


*dramatic noises*

In all seriousness Flake is someone here on TBT, that runs by the username with the same spelling (spacing and captiliazation different).


----------



## Gizmodo

The only game tempting me for a Wii U ahhhh
the roster's ok  annoyed Birdo isnt in, as i used to play as her/Toad/Daisy but oh well 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got Mario Kart Wii on Launch and so many memories with that one
ah ive owned every Mario Kart game so it pains me not having this ;__;


----------



## locker

anyone wanna race in TBT room?


----------



## Zigzag991

I can drop in, anyone still racing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 Spiny Shells in one game. Pffft, and they said it was rare.


----------



## chillv

I'm hosting a tournament soon, I just need to delete these two useless tournaments.


----------



## Jake

this game is too hard 

I WAS COMING FIRST THEN 3 SECONDS LATER I CAME 7TH!!


----------



## m12

So... close... to the... gold wheels. 5,000 more coins to go for the gold glider as well.

I just can't get over how pretty it looks.


----------



## chillv

Okay, I am hosting tournaments! Check this thread for details.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?184929-Hosting-Mario-Kart-8-Tournaments

Also, the music in this game is the best. They all evoke these good feelings inside me while hearing them.

Also, check these vids of mine out. These have to be my best moments



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

tHIS GAME IS SO IMPOSSIBLE I AM LITERALLY SCREAMING SOMEONE HELP ME PLS


----------



## chillv

Jake. said:


> tHIS GAME IS SO IMPOSSIBLE I AM LITERALLY SCREAMING SOMEONE HELP ME PLS



Lemme guess, you're playing 150cc.

Don't be too upset, at least you only "have" to do it to unlock Mirror Mode.


----------



## Jake

chillv said:


> Lemme guess, you're playing 150cc.
> 
> Don't be too upset, at least you only "have" to do it to unlock Mirror Mode.



no i am doing online (

i am cryING


----------



## chillv

Jake. said:


> no i am doing online (
> 
> i am cryING



Well, online and 150cc is chaotic, so don't be surprised if you don't place well.


----------



## Nerd House

Not going through 26 pages to see if this was posted already or not, but a friend posted these on Steam:



Spoiler


----------



## Glaceon2000

I finally got the game today! It's so fun, I love it! I can't wait to unlock my favorite character, Toadette.


----------



## TheWonky

I gots Gold Wheels


----------



## FireNinja1

My god guys, I only completed my first Mirror Mode cup today, yall's way too far ahead of me.


----------



## oath2order

Dolphin Shoals is the worst track ever


----------



## FireNinja1

oath2order said:


> Dolphin Shoals is the worst track ever



Honestly I thought Sunshine Airport was a bigger letdown but I see what you mean.


----------



## TheWonky

I hasnt gots mror mode yettie


----------



## CR33P

i'm only on 150cc lol


----------



## Justin

Information on how to join us for Mario Kart Monday on Mario Kart 8 today in 45 minutes is below:

*Mario Kart 8*
Mario Kart Monday!: *8842-2839-4305*

*Need help? Instructions on how to join a tournament!*
Main Menu --> Online - One Player --> Tournaments --> Search by Code --> Enter Code

Once you've entered the code, to join the tournament is simple. Just look under Favorites and you'll see Mario Kart Monday! Hit OK to join around the start time of the event and you'll be automatically matched with other TBT members joining the tournament. If you have trouble joining into the same group as everyone else, try joining through friends list with another TBTer who is currently in the tournament.



This is a separate tournament from the main Grand Prix one we've been playing. Please remember to be sure to enter the new code for Mario Kart Monday. This will allow us to track points specifically for Mario Kart Monday, and only during Mario Kart Monday. *Again, the code is 8842-2839-4305!*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Finally got my bundle today. After it had an adventure for 6 days in which the delivery person apparently couldn't find my obviousy labelled flat and then it sat cold and alone in a warehouse until this morning.
Though me and my flatmate have played for 10 hours now, and got star rank on all 50 and 100 cc and then failed at online. 



oath2order said:


> Dolphin Shoals is the worst track ever



o: I love it! Clearly you need to learn  to always turn down the right hand side at the pipes. Soooo much easier.


----------



## Justin

Come join the Mario Kart Monday tournament now! Code is 8842-2839-4305 !

Livestreaming at http://twitch.tv/thebelltree !


----------



## CR33P

god cartoty is unbeatable


----------



## m12

I've unlocked all the stamps, and the golden cart and wheels. 10,000 coins, here I come.


----------



## Cartoty555

creepysheepy said:


> god cartoty is unbeatable



I don't know about that, you guys were creaming me in some levels 

Hopefully you guys will be racing in an hour.. I gotta take a break to watch Masterchef ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> Dolphin Shoals is the worst track ever


I know. Hate it so much!


----------



## Cartoty555

Really? Dolphin Shoals isn't that bad. The music for that level is amazing!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cartoty555 said:


> Really? Dolphin Shoals isn't that bad. The music for that level is amazing!


Now I can see why you are such a good speed demon, how do you do it?


----------



## Cartoty555

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now I can see why you are such a good speed demon, how do you do it?



I played Mario Kart Wii a lot, so I think that improved my Mario Kart abilities


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cartoty555 said:


> I played Mario Kart Wii a lot, so I think that improved my Mario Kart abilities


Wow. That's cool.


----------



## Cartoty555

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow. That's cool.



Basically, just keep racing and you'll get better. That's how I improve lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cartoty555 said:


> Basically, just keep racing and you'll get better. That's how I improve lol


I've never wified on MKWii before, is that bad?


----------



## Cartoty555

Paperboy012305 said:


> I've never wified on MKWii before, is that bad?



lol it's not bad, but you missed out on a large portion of the game. There was a huge online community! Anyway, MK8 online seems better, so nows your chance


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> Dolphin Shoals is the worst track ever


Actually, Bone Dry Dunes is the worst track ever. -.- Dolphin Shoals is nothing.


----------



## Cartoty555

DeviousCrossing said:


> Actually, Bone Dry Dunes is the worst track ever. -.- Dolphin Shoals is nothing.



Noooo way! Bone Dry Dunes is so fun :< I think 3DS DK Jungle or Music Park is the worst..


----------



## Gandalf

accidentally bought a wii U oops. See you all in 10 days when exams are over and I can open it without hating myself


----------



## Cartoty555

Gandalf said:


> accidentally bought a wii U oops. See you all in 10 days when exams are over and I can open it without hating myself



See you then! Good luck with your exams!


----------



## louise23

what a great game i love it I had the will one for a long time, loved going online


----------



## Glaceon2000

I'm impressed with how much better the older tracks look, even the 3DS ones look a lot better. They picked good tracks to bring back, too. Grumble Volcano and Music Park are two of my favorites.


----------



## Venn

This game is really making me want to buy Wii U, but I have like no reason to get it. I barely play my Wii now.


----------



## Farobi

Venice said:


> This game is really making me want to buy Wii U, but I have like no reason to get it. I barely play my Wii now.


Literally feeling the same. I don't even want the free games but idk (help me maybe?) . My mind is urgh!

BTW I love the music of Dolphin Shoals. Jazz <3


----------



## locker

i like the retro levels better than the new ones, and the N64 Rainbow road is amazing I am dissatisfied with the new rainbow road, I mean it looks nice but doesn't have the same feel as other rainbow roads.


----------



## Byngo

locker said:


> i like the retro levels better than the new ones, and the N64 Rainbow road is amazing I am dissatisfied with the new rainbow road, I mean it looks nice but doesn't have the same feel as other rainbow roads.



I have to agree with you about the new rainbow road. It doesn't feel as... Whimsical?


----------



## Cartoty555

Natty said:


> I have to agree with you about the new rainbow road. It doesn't feel as... Whimsical?



I agree too. The track design is decent, but all the colours are dull and bland.


----------



## Glaceon2000

I tried playing online, and I didn't do as bad as I thought I would. I even got second place once . I like how you can see the peoples names as you're racing now (I also like how you can chat a little). 

(I also agree on Rainbow Road)


----------



## D i a

I liked the new Rainbow Road, but maybe that's just me. Lol. I liked the space station sort of design.
I think we've unlocked all the courses, my favorite is probably... the Sunshine Airport? Maybe? I liked quite a few of them, though. Have 5 characters left to unlock. I also haven't found out what that horn item does? Haven't gotten one yet. I enjoyed the new piranha plant item, though! xD


----------



## Javocado

I don't like the new rainbow road, it's like we are racing on a giants satelite that changes colors.
I want the magical rainbow road back, MKDD Rainbow Road was my fave.

On another note would anyone like to play right now?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> I don't like the new rainbow road, it's like we are racing on a giants satelite that changes colors.
> I want the magical rainbow road back, MKDD Rainbow Road was my fave.
> 
> On another note would anyone like to play right now?


There are other courses that change colors, like Toad Factory. Maybe you just don't like the road thingys that change color then. Now me, I like the new rainbow road. And yes I would like to join you.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone racing?

On the topic of rainbow road, my problem with it is it's just not as "rainbowy" as the others.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> There are other courses that change colors, like Toad Factory. Maybe you just don't like the road thingys that change color then. Now me, I like the new rainbow road. And yes I would like to join you.




Yeah but theres only one toad factory, there's many rainbow roads and this one isnt one of the best.

Adding your NNID


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I can race, as soon as my Gamepad charges up D:


----------



## Javocado

DeviousCrossing said:


> I can race, as soon as my Gamepad charges up D:



i'll add your nnid


----------



## Paperboy012305

Actually, I don't really have much time to play Mario Kart. So it'll have to be tomorrow then, goodnight.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Javocado said:


> i'll add your nnid



'K, Gamepad has charged up some, I can race now~


----------



## locker

anyone want to race in the TBT room 9427 - 7773 - 2805


----------



## Coolio15

Ugh I want this SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!!!!!!! But I don't have a Wii U
It is really tempting me though, If I got it I'd play as my usual favorites like Rosalina, Toad, Toadette, Wario, and Shy Guy, but I'd really like to try out playing as some of the Koopalings too.


----------



## Cartoty555

Coolio15 said:


> Ugh I want this SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!!!!!!! But I don't have a Wii U
> It is really tempting me though, If I got it I'd play as my usual favorites like Rosalina, Toad, Toadette, Wario, and Shy Guy, but I'd really like to try out playing as some of the Koopalings too.



Get the MK8 Wii U bundle! It's an amazing deal! MK8 is so AMAZING, you won't be disappointed ^^
A lot of people weren't happy with the koopalings, but they truly are a great addition to the roster.


----------



## Javocado

Carter you're too OP haha


----------



## Cartoty555

Javocado said:


> Carter you're too OP haha


----------



## SockHead

Cartoty555 said:


>



I beat you a couple times tonight


----------



## Cartoty555

SockHead said:


> I beat you a couple times tonight


----------



## Javocado

You guys ever start up the game and it's Luigi and he says "Luigi Kart 8" hahaha I love it


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> You guys ever start up the game and it's Luigi and he says "Luigi Kart 8" hahaha I love it



my favorite one haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> You guys ever start up the game and it's Luigi and he says "Luigi Kart 8" hahaha I love it


Really? Never heard of it, gotta hear it when I do.


----------



## Hyoshido

Welp, Anyone in that tourney thing? I fancy a few races :x


----------



## FireNinja1

Hyogo said:


> Welp, Anyone in that tourney thing? I fancy a few races :x



Coming now.


----------



## Hyoshido

If you didn't gather, I'm called Ryan on there :x


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> Welp, Anyone in that tourney thing? I fancy a few races :x


What tourney?


----------



## Hyoshido

The daily one


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> The daily one


What kind of daily one?


----------



## Hyoshido

First page of this thread? ._.


----------



## TheWonky

I'llbe there in like 5 or 0 minutes


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> First page of this thread? ._.


Oh, that. Yeah i'll join the TBT Grand Prix.


----------



## FireNinja1

Got 3rd in Mario Kart Stadium after:

-pulling a shock in 4th
-target shocking Ben after he lost his star
-pulling two triple shrooms

Pure happy.


----------



## TheWonky

FireNinja1 said:


> Got 3rd in Mario Kart Stadium after:
> 
> -pulling a shock in 4th
> -target shocking Ben after he lost his star
> -pulling two triple shrooms
> 
> Pure happy.



Pure rood :c -cri-

Anyway, Carteris too OP, I was beating him and then fakkng blue shell.


----------



## Hyoshido

Man, I just suuuuuucked ;-;


----------



## Cartoty555

TheWonky said:


> Pure rood :c -cri-
> 
> Anyway, Carteris too OP, I was beating him and then fakkng blue shell.



lol! We were neck and neck and KABOOM. Sooo close 
I'd say Locker is the winner of today, so far. Good races ^^


----------



## locker

Cartoty is just too good lol


----------



## Cartoty555

locker said:


> Cartoty is just too good lol



You've gotten a lot better man


----------



## Zigzag991

I kept getting hit by shells. :L


----------



## TheWonky

Shells are so OP in online play, especialy trple red..


----------



## Javocado

I can play in a few!


----------



## Cartoty555

TheWonky said:


> Shells are so OP in online play, especialy trple red..



Seems like you just got unlucky.. I don't see it that way from my experiences. The only bad thing about items online is that you can get crappy items when you're in the lower ranks, when you should be getting better items. Like getting a green shell in 7th and then getting a star and golden shroom in 3rd, WHAT?! :/


----------



## Chromie

So when do you guys typically race? I'd like to get in on some TBT action.


----------



## Hyoshido

Cartoty555 said:


> Seems like you just got unlucky.. I don't see it that way from my experiences. The only bad thing about items online is that you can get crappy items when you're in the lower ranks, when you should be getting better items. Like getting a green shell in 7th and then getting a star and golden shroom in 3rd, WHAT?! :/


Yeah I was getting Green Shells at like 5th when we were doing 6 Player races, kinda made me go wtf and then getting Triple Mushrooms in 2nd.

Welp.


----------



## staticistic1114

just till next week.. just till next week..


----------



## Hyoshido

Now I wanna race you Stat :U


----------



## staticistic1114

Hyogo said:


> Now I wanna race you Stat :U



kick abs with Yoshi
jk I'm not that good but #itried lel
NEXT WEEK SUMMER JUST NEED PATIENCE♥♥ *crycry* 7 days is too much..


----------



## Cartoty555

Chromie said:


> So when do you guys typically race? I'd like to get in on some TBT action.


First of all, add me on NNID. I added you! I usually race anytime, but that's because I have a week off work. I'll usually be free between 5-10 EST when I'm back to work.



staticistic1114 said:


> kick abs with Yoshi
> jk I'm not that good but #itried lel
> NEXT WEEK SUMMER JUST NEED PATIENCE♥♥ *crycry* 7 days is too much..


lol you'll get through it, make yourself busy so time flies! The game is so worth the wait *0*


----------



## Chromie

Cartoty555 said:


> First of all, add me on NNID. I added you! I usually race anytime, but that's because I have a week off work. I'll usually be free between 5-10 EST when I'm back to work.



I'll add you later today!

Too early for me though.


----------



## Cartoty555

Chromie said:


> I'll add you later today!
> 
> Too early for me though.


Thanks! I'd like to race you whenever possible ^^


----------



## locker

I hate the coin item, there is coins all over the tracks and when im in 1st place i dont want a coin I want a banana.


----------



## Hyoshido

r.i.p when hit with a red shell


----------



## Cartoty555

locker said:


> I hate the coin item, there is coins all over the tracks and when im in 1st place i dont want a coin I want a banana.


Yeah, I agree. Coins can be so worthless sometimes >_<

I completed all the time trials! If anyone wants to compete in time trials, I'm up for it


----------



## Improv

p sure i broke my thumb while racing earlier


----------



## TheWonky

Lmao, sorry, but how? lol.


----------



## FireNinja1

Swurve said:


> p sure i broke my thumb while racing earlier



Happens to me sometimes too. Just wait a bit and it'll go away.


----------



## Solar

anyone have the gold glider yet? I've 3-star every cup, got the gold standard and tires so it's the only thing left I need to unlock!


----------



## m12

Benmjy said:


> anyone have the gold glider yet? I've 3-star every cup, got the gold standard and tires so it's the only thing left I need to unlock!



Same here. I'm about 5,000 coins away.


----------



## Solar

m12 said:


> Same here. I'm about 5,000 coins away.



is there a way to check your coin total?


----------



## Cartoty555

Benmjy said:


> is there a way to check your coin total?



I'd like to know the same thing. I don't have it either


----------



## Bread Kennedys

So I'm trying to unlock Mirror Mode now. I swear, Baby Rosalina and Daisy are out for me... o_o


----------



## Zigzag991

DeviousCrossing said:


> So I'm trying to unlock Mirror Mode now. I swear, Baby Rosalina and Daisy are out for me... o_o



Toad and Donkey Kong for me. :/

So far I have around 2,600 Coins. Gonna work up.~


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> lol you'll get through it, make yourself busy so time flies! The game is so worth the wait *0*



I tried it for 1 day, ONE DAY and then my dad was like "gimme da AC adapter you need to study"
so yeah *dies*
your skills are known to be deadly as I heard


----------



## Waluigi

Yay, toad is back he was my main character in other games.

But...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Yay, toad is back he was my main character in other games.
> 
> But...
> 
> View attachment 49615


Haha that's funny. Daisy will always be my forever favorite.


----------



## Waluigi

Paperboy012305 said:


> Haha that's funny. Daisy will always be my forever favorite.



Too bad.

Is now waluigi

clearly he is best racer ever

look at that handsome rouge with his used car salesman moustache


----------



## TheWonky

Waluigi looks like hes taking a **** in the kart. Deal wit' it.


----------



## Cartoty555

staticistic1114 said:


> I tried it for 1 day, ONE DAY and then my dad was like "gimme da AC adapter you need to study"
> so yeah *dies*
> your skills are known to be deadly as I heard



That sucks, but your dad did you the biggest favour, you need to study! That game is seriously awesome and addicting.. This past week, I've been rotting with my girlfriend in bed racing constantly... x_x I'm not going to be playing as much now though.
I'm a pretty good racer. Probably due to my previous addiction with Mario Kart Wii, lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Cartoty555 said:


> I'm a pretty good racer. Probably due to my previous addiction with Mario Kart Wii, lol



Sounds a lot like me, I can relate too lol.

I remember the times when MKW still had WiFi. I remember when I would be practicing that game for hours on end, trying to figure out better lines and tactics with YouTube, and making it to 8000 VR too. I accomplished all that when I was maybe 8 or 9, possibly 10. Ahh, good times.

Still, you're probably way better at this than me. I raced you  on the TBT GP two or three times and you placed higher than me every time.


----------



## Cartoty555

FireNinja1 said:


> Sounds a lot like me, I can relate too lol.
> 
> I remember the times when MKW still had WiFi. I remember when I would be practicing that game for hours on end, trying to figure out better lines and tactics with YouTube, and making it to 8000 VR too. I accomplished all that when I was maybe 8 or 9, possibly 10. Ahh, good times.
> 
> Still, you're probably way better at this than me. I raced you  on the TBT GP two or three times and you placed higher than me every time.



lol yeah, we were both addicts or sure. That game was my life for over a year...
I used to practice like that too, mostly in time trials. I had to be the best though, since I led a clan/group of 50+ people on the site Animal Crossing Community (we were known as Acc Racers).  I had to try to keep my vr at 9999 at all times because I believed I should be the best if I'm leading a group of people. I wasted so much time with that game...ughhh

idk, the games only been out a week. There's lots more time to improve on this game. You're a very good racer already!


----------



## FireNinja1

Cartoty555 said:


> lol yeah, we were both addicts or sure. That game was my life for over a year...
> I used to practice like that too, mostly in time trials. I had to be the best though, since I led a clan/group of 50+ people on the site Animal Crossing Community (we were known as Acc Racers).  I had to try to keep my vr at 9999 at all times because I believed I should be the best if I'm leading a group of people. I wasted so much time with that game...ughhh
> 
> idk, the games only been out a week. There's lots more time to improve on this game. You're a very good racer already!


I tried to vary with what I practiced with. The online ghost feature, the occasional Worldwide and GP. I couldn't do friends because I was only 10 and likely the law would've stopped me dead cold from joining a clan lol. I think I got like a one star + gold Wii Wheel too because I played so much.

ACC actually had a MKW clan? That's a bit surprising to me. Then again I have an account there that I seldom use, and I rarely go on that site lol. Getting my VR over 8000 was already a big enough of a challenge to me, hitting the big quadruple nines would've been impossible for me.

Dude I haven't even touched Worldwides yet. In fact I haven't touched it today. Should probably do that at some point lol. Also, you're a really good MKer too.


----------



## Cartoty555

FireNinja1 said:


> I tried to vary with what I practiced with. The online ghost feature, the occasional Worldwide and GP. I couldn't do friends because I was only 10 and likely the law would've stopped me dead cold from joining a clan lol. I think I got like a one star + gold Wii Wheel too because I played so much.
> 
> ACC actually had a MKW clan? That's a bit surprising to me. Then again I have an account there that I seldom use, and I rarely go on that site lol. Getting my VR over 8000 was already a big enough of a challenge to me, hitting the big quadruple nines would've been impossible for me.
> 
> Dude I haven't even touched Worldwides yet. In fact I haven't touched it today. Should probably do that at some point lol. Also, you're a really good MKer too.



That's good for improving. Input from people on forums help a lot too. I was usually on ww/regionals or in a friend room.. hardly ever touched battle. Haha yeah, you were too young. I think I was 15 or 16 when I was playing the game for the first time. How the heck did you use the wii wheel?! I used it once... never again. I used my GCN controller and had a 3 star rank on 2 files.

It was actually more of a group, but we did have a couple of plan wars. Our chat was based off of a private thread and also a xat chatroom. ACC sucks, they're way too strict on that site. TBT is way better, so that's why I'm on here now. Getting 9999 isn't super hard, but staying at that rank is a big challenge. It all takes practice.

You should try it today! It's very hectic, but fun. I joined a room with all people over 3000vr and even someone over 6000vr. It was crazy!! I really should check out battle too.. I haven't tried it yet. Thanks, I must get better though :<


----------



## SockHead

locker said:


> I hate the coin item, there is coins all over the tracks and when im in 1st place i dont want a coin I want a banana.



i think it gives you two coins when its the item

i think im around 5000 coins so im getting closer to the gold glider everyday :]


----------



## FireNinja1

Cartoty555 said:


> That's good for improving. Input from people on forums help a lot too. I was usually on ww/regionals or in a friend room.. hardly ever touched battle. Haha yeah, you were too young. I think I was 15 or 16 when I was playing the game for the first time. How the heck did you use the wii wheel?! I used it once... never again. I used my GCN controller and had a 3 star rank on 2 files.
> 
> It was actually more of a group, but we did have a couple of plan wars. Our chat was based off of a private thread and also a xat chatroom. ACC sucks, they're way too strict on that site. TBT is way better, so that's why I'm on here now. Getting 9999 isn't super hard, but staying at that rank is a big challenge. It all takes practice.
> 
> You should try it today! It's very hectic, but fun. I joined a room with all people over 3000vr and even someone over 6000vr. It was crazy!! I really should check out battle too.. I haven't tried it yet. Thanks, I must get better though :<


That was before I found out that a GCN controller could be used. Once I found out that I could use a GCN controller, I switched to the GCN, toyed with it for a few weeks, and ended up loving it. Much more precision and control, with greater reliability since motion control is relatively new and not quite fully functional, especially in that game.

Yeah, sounds a bit more like ACC. 

Trying it now. Also I retried battle a few days back. It was...okay, I guess. Nothing phenomenal.


----------



## Cartoty555

FireNinja1 said:


> That was before I found out that a GCN controller could be used. Once I found out that I could use a GCN controller, I switched to the GCN, toyed with it for a few weeks, and ended up loving it. Much more precision and control, with greater reliability since motion control is relatively new and not quite fully functional, especially in that game.
> 
> Yeah, sounds a bit more like ACC.
> 
> Trying it now. Also I retried battle a few days back. It was...okay, I guess. Nothing phenomenal.



The GCN controller is probably the best controller of all time. It's gonna be awesome when we can use them for Wii U games 
Motion controllers are so gimmicky. I actually hated the Wii.. the Wii U is what we should have gotten after the gamecube.

Yup, the only people that fit in with ACC now are pre-teens :/

Good luck with your races! Yeah, everyone seems to be saying the same thing about battle. "It's not the best and needs DLC". The only thing I'm happy about that they went with is the N64 balloon pop battle system!


----------



## Superpenguin

WIll people please join?


----------



## Cartoty555

Superpenguin said:


> WIll people please join?



Join what exactly?


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> That sucks, but your dad did you the biggest favour, you need to study! That game is seriously awesome and addicting.. This past week, I've been rotting with my girlfriend in bed racing constantly... x_x I'm not going to be playing as much now though.
> I'm a pretty good racer. Probably due to my previous addiction with Mario Kart Wii, lol



yeah I do, I'm like buying videogames 24/7 so I want to try them all, I hope I get to race with you one day
and I was addicted to MK Wii too♥


----------



## FireNinja1

Been doing quite a few WWs lately, I'm really racing a lot for that gold glider.


----------



## Waluigi

Playing more every day

mad at daisy every day

skippin ahead every day

curse you daisy


----------



## Cartoty555

staticistic1114 said:


> yeah I do, I'm like buying videogames 24/7 so I want to try them all, I hope I get to race with you one day
> and I was addicted to MK Wii too♥


Gosh, that really musy be so tempting, having all those new games in front of you O.O You'll have a chance! I'll be racing a lot until the new smash bros is out. MK Wii was amazing. I just hated all those Daisy and Funky Kong users out there >_>



FireNinja1 said:


> Been doing quite a few WWs lately, I'm really racing a lot for that gold glider.


The stats of the gold glider aren't even that good really, but yeah, I'm trying to unlock it too so I have everything.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race in the TBT tournament.?


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> Anyone wanna race in the TBT tournament.?


Might be a bit later. My friend is coming over to try out MK8 since he doesn't have a Wii U. Not right now though.


----------



## Cartoty555

FireNinja1 said:


> Might be a bit later. My friend is coming over to try out MK8 since he doesn't have a Wii U. Not right now though.


You could do online 2 player and join


----------



## FireNinja1

Cartoty555 said:


> You could do online 2 player and join



Yeah I know but he's not here right now. That and I don't quite feel like playing rn. Yeah I could practice but I think I got enough practicing Worldwiding this morning.


----------



## locker

Anyone wanna race in the TBT community?


----------



## Cartoty555

locker said:


> Anyone wanna race in the TBT community?



I'll join!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'd play but I'm kinda grounded right now. (Can't play any video games for a day, all because I overslept like 10 Minutes  ) The wait for tomorrow is gonna be rough. >.>


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> Gosh, that really musy be so tempting, having all those new games in front of you O.O You'll have a chance! I'll be racing a lot until the new smash bros is out. MK Wii was amazing. I just hated all those Daisy and Funky Kong users out there >_>



ikr?? but even so my dad is a PC gamer, yet he doesn't feel for me ;-; he only understands if I'm like "wait dad until it saves then I'll shut the game off" but mom isn't into gaming so she doesn't care, until recently tho haha ily mama♥
owh that's a long time~
ahh but MK Wii was glitchy online.. a lot, but then again maybe its bcuz I'm all the way in the Middle East..


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll join by later, will probably get my Brother in aswell.


----------



## Cartoty555

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'd play but I'm kinda grounded right now. (Can't play any video games for a day, all because I overslept like 10 Minutes  ) The wait for tomorrow is gonna be rough. >.>


lol a day is nothing man! It will go by in no time 



staticistic1114 said:


> ikr?? but even so my dad is a PC gamer, yet he doesn't feel for me ;-; he only understands if I'm like "wait dad until it saves then I'll shut the game off" but mom isn't into gaming so she doesn't care, until recently tho haha ily mama♥
> owh that's a long time~
> ahh but MK Wii was glitchy online.. a lot, but then again maybe its bcuz I'm all the way in the Middle East..


Maybe he needs to try out some good console games for him to change his mind  My parents are the same, except they aren't gamers at all. I might bring out MK8 for my family play tonight because we used to have family race night 15 years ago when MK64 was around XD
It was most likely due to your location. MK Wii had the smoothest and best online for any Wii game. I think it's even better than MK8s online...but that might be because MK8 just came out and they need to improve the servers a bit.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm getting on the group now! Anyone still racing?


----------



## Cartoty555

Good races!! I'm not sure if I'll play anymore today.. I need to play some animal crossing.
Anyway, there's some people still racing in the group, so join up if you want!


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> Maybe he needs to try out some good console games for him to change his mind  My parents are the same, except they aren't gamers at all. I might bring out MK8 for my family play tonight because we used to have family race night 15 years ago when MK64 was around XD
> It was most likely due to your location. MK Wii had the smoothest and best online for any Wii game. I think it's even better than MK8s online...but that might be because MK8 just came out and they need to improve the servers a bit.



he used to play the old Xbox, but then he quit consoles
that's sounds like a lot of fun!!
owh pooh </3


----------



## locker

anyone wanna race with me in mirror mode, The community is The Flip Side and the code is 4231-9340-8173.


----------



## Cory

People are playing now. Join us!


----------



## JasonBurrows

How do I race online without any risk of losing VR?


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:


> How do I race online without any risk of losing VR?



You win, Jason.


----------



## JasonBurrows

What merchandise have people managed to get from the Mario Kart 8 promotions?
I have managed to get the following merchandise.

Limited Edition Merchandise:

-Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition Blue Spiny Shell Figurine *FREE with my Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition*
-Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition Tee-Shirt (1/80) *FREE*
-Mario Kart 8 Limited Edition Poster (1/80) *FREE*
-Mario Kart 8 ShopTo.net Exclusive Second Is Best Mario Kart 8 Tee-Shirt *FREE*

General Merchandise:

-Mario Kart 8 General Posters (4) *FREE*
-Mario Kart 8 Bullet Bill Keyrings (4) *FREE*
-Mario Kart 8 Stickers (6) *FREE*


----------



## Cory

People are playing now. Come join us!


----------



## VillageDweller

i ordered MK8 today  i can't wait to play with Natty everyone!


----------



## TheWonky

R u still racing?


----------



## Byngo

VillageDweller said:


> Natty



TEEHEEEHEE

i can't wait


----------



## Cress

On Friday, I got 3 stars in every cup, got all kart customizations besides the gold wheels and glider. On Saturday, I got the gold wheels. I'm missing 7 stamps and the gold glider. I got this game on Tuesday because of Amazon. This game is by far the easiest one so far.


----------



## Paperboy012305

My goodness the Comet bike and the other bikes that are just like that are hard to control! I'm going to have to stop using those.


----------



## TheWonky

Good games everyone! That was fun!


----------



## FireNinja1

Finally got the one-star achievements, I'm done with GPs for awhile, now to hit those TTs.


----------



## staticistic1114

OW EM GEE SUMMER PPL LETS KART♥


----------



## locker

Anyone wanna race on MK8?


----------



## staticistic1114

*points at myself*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be using my brother's account doe

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok man I suck xDDD


----------



## VillageDweller

i find controlling bikes too hard LOL karts for the win ok


----------



## Hyoshido

staticistic1114 said:


> ok man I suck xDDD


I want to race yoooooou


----------



## staticistic1114

Hyogo said:


> I want to race yoooooou



Today, 12:37 AM
WHAT?? lelelel<//3
but seriously I suck.. whenever yur online and want to race vm me, I'm available almost all times♥


----------



## staticistic1114

changed my ID
anyone wanna race?


----------



## Trundle

Just throwing this out, I have a lot of TBT bells and collectibles and I'm looking for either NA e-Shop codes or a code for MK8 itself, or for someone to just buy it for me. You will be paid handsomely.


----------



## Cory

Could someone come race with me please.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Just picked this game up ; it's pretty great so far! I'll be ready to race in a bit, after I finish up a prix.


----------



## Skky

Does anyone have advice for someone who sucks so much at online racing like me? It just seems a little frustrating when I can never catch up with anyone, let alone get ahead of 8th place.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Skky said:


> Does anyone have advice for someone who sucks so much at online racing like me? It just seems a little frustrating when I can never catch up with anyone, let alone get ahead of 8th place.



Drifting is usually your best friend. Try faster carts but be sure to keep the acceleration moderate.


----------



## Pathetic

im down to race w/ anyone, unlocked baby rosalina finally lol.

all i need is flower glider / peaches parasol


----------



## BlueLeaf

Nevermind, sorry!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm gonna most likely jump on MK8 in a few minutes, anyone else fancy racing with me and Stat in the All week tournament?


----------



## TheWonky

Okey


----------



## FireNinja1

How can I beat the TT for Dolphin Shoals? I have no clue, fire hopping isn't an option since pretty much all of the major turns are downhill.


----------



## TheWonky

FireNinja1 said:


> How can I beat the TT for Dolphin Shoals? I have no clue, fire hopping isn't an option since pretty much all of the major turns are downhill.



Use a combo where you can do sharp inside turns and use the boost mushrooms, 1 on each lap just before the starting line where you can cut across the rock


----------



## VillageDweller

i just wanted to remember this moment of being first to 500 points in the tbt room. <3


----------



## Superpenguin

VillageDweller said:


> View attachment 50699
> 
> i just wanted to remember this moment of being first to 500 points in the tbt room. <3



Crying


----------



## VillageDweller

Superpenguin said:


> Crying



ok apparantly the scores reset every sunday???????????/? i still got to 500 ):


----------



## TheWonky

GOSH, WHO IS SUNNY! He like tails behind me all the time and overtakes me on the last bit. Not relating to anything today but serously who is Sunny.


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> Use a combo where you can do sharp inside turns and use the boost mushrooms, 1 on each lap just before the starting line where you can cut across the rock



Just beat it, working in Bone Dry Dunes. One of the worst tracks.


----------



## TheWonky

^ IKR  I hate that level, It took me one hour to beat the TT so I could get the wheels. It is the peanut to my peanut allergy


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> ^ IKR  I hate that level, It took me one hour to beat the TT so I could get the wheels. It is the peanut to my peanut allergy


Took me 20 minutes. Going from least favorite to favorite tracks. Once I have these TTs knocked out, it's Worldwide and crushing people in the TBT community time.


----------



## Mariah

Finally unboxed my Wii U yesterday. It's so dumb how you can only hold one item at a time.


----------



## Justin

Playing now in the TBT Grand Prix 150cc tournament!


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Playing now in the TBT Grand Prix 150cc tournament!



I'll be on in 5 minutes.


----------



## chillv

Please join my Balloon Battle or Race Tournament in this thread

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?184929-Hosting-Mario-Kart-8-Tournaments


----------



## TheWonky

I'm getting so pissed off. I'm in first most of the time and then one of you gets a blue sell and then I get hit by five red shells in a row and ovetaken. its ridiculous. :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh stuff mario kart. In first the whole time and then everyone has triple reds and I get hit 6 in a row >:{

- - - Post Merge - - -

Red shells can S a D


----------



## locker

Antone wanna race, I will be in the TBT room


----------



## FireNinja1

Only TT I have to beat now is Shy Guy Falls, I think so at least.


----------



## Farobi

Are people still enjoying this game as they did 2 weeks ago?


----------



## TheWonky

Yuh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am


----------



## akidas

I'll probably be playing later today


----------



## Gandalf

Things get reaaaaal in around 3-4 hours so be here then and we'll see how many people we can get in the tbt 150cc tourney. 

And yeah I only picked it up the day before yesterday so I'm still foaming at the mouth for Mario Kart action.


----------



## TheWonky

Gandalf said:


> Things get reaaaaal in around 3-4 hours so be here then and we'll see how many people we can get in the tbt 150cc tourney.
> 
> And yeah I only picked it up the day before yesterday so I'm still foaming at the mouth for Mario Kart action.



Psyched. I'll be dere


----------



## Chris

Farobi said:


> Are people still enjoying this game as they did 2 weeks ago?



Yes. Single player has grown stale but I'm loving online play. I managed to get in eight hours of it yesterday. >.>


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm coming in to play the TBT tourney!


----------



## BlueLeaf

Currently waiting in the lobby!


----------



## TheWonky

Cominggg


----------



## TheWonky

I thoroughly dislike sunny :/


----------



## BlueLeaf

Does someone mind helping me? After I drop out of the game, I can never seem to get back into the main group of people playing. I have been waiting quite a bit ; more than how long a track is.


----------



## Superpenguin

BlueLeaf said:


> Does someone mind helping me? After I drop out of the game, I can never seem to get back into the main group of people playing. I have been waiting quite a bit ; more than how long a track is.



Join through the Friends. Pick one of your Friends who are in the tourney and join them. I will add you right now if you want.


----------



## Zigzag991

TheWonky said:


> I thoroughly dislike sunny :/



u jelly i beat u while u waited at the finish line


I burst out laughing when that happened.


----------



## TheWonky

Zigzag991 said:


> u jelly i beat u while u waited at the finish line
> 
> 
> I burst out laughing when that happened.



No, idgaf about that. Whenever I play with you I'l be front runing and then you'll get triple shells and fire them at me and then overtake me on the last lap and then I get another five ffing shells thrown at me and end up last. You get lucky as **** with your items :|

- - - Post Merge - - -

And btw, when I was waiting at the line you lag teleported closer so I didn't have time to move :|


----------



## Cory

FireNinja1 said:


> Just beat it, working in Bone Dry Dunes. One of the worst tracks.



More like the worst.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cory said:


> More like the worst.



Tied for the worst with Dolphin Shoals.

Anyway I got the Gold Wheels anyway, raced in the TBT community a bit too. Hit 1470 VR today.


----------



## Chris

FireNinja1 said:


> Tied for the worst with Dolphin Shoals.



 !
Dolpin Shoals is my absolute favourite. Although the first time I saw the eel I thought it was going to eat me.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Superpenguin said:


> Join through the Friends. Pick one of your Friends who are in the tourney and join them. I will add you right now if you want.



This is a late response, but thanks, anyway! I selected the Friends option to check it out but I found out you can join through Recent Players as well.


----------



## Cory

FireNinja1 said:


> Tied for the worst with Dolphin Shoals.
> 
> Anyway I got the Gold Wheels anyway, raced in the TBT community a bit too. Hit 1470 VR today.


Dolphin shoals is cool.


----------



## Justin

Join us for Mario Kart Monday during TBT Game Night in just 30 minutes!

*Mario Kart Monday
Weekly Tournament (Weekly Monday 4:00pm to Monday 8:00pm)*
*8842-2839-4305*


----------



## BlueLeaf

Well Cory hates me now


----------



## staticistic1114

anyone up for a race?
I'm there waiting..


----------



## oath2order

I'm convinced multiplayer is set-up against me. I get knocked down to fourth and all I got were coins the entire night.

Game sucks


----------



## Trundle

I got this game <3 I love it <3


----------



## TheWonky

Yes trundle! It may have cost you loads but G'wan son.


----------



## Cory

BlueLeaf said:


> Well Cory hates me now



Because of what? The bumping into the wall thing?


----------



## Cory

We're playing now.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Cory said:


> Because of what? The bumping into the wall thing?



The Mount Wario thing, lol. (it's a joke)

I'll join the lobby in a bit after breakfast.


----------



## Cress

So is the internet on this game horrible for anyone else? I can barely race online without a communication error happening.


----------



## TheWonky

Sometimes it is for me, mostly when America wakes up.


----------



## Cress

I'm online now. Please join. It's really lonely...


----------



## Cress

Well, I'm finally getting less communication errors for some reason. My main complaint online is that COINS ARE THE ONLY ITEM I EVER GET!!!!


----------



## n64king

When is my freakin Mercedes DLC coming


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> When is my freakin Mercedes DLC coming


For now, never. Might as well move to Japan.


----------



## Javocado

Had a crazy finish today!



Spoiler: lakitu sux


----------



## Cory

Anyone wanna play now?


----------



## Cress

I've been playing for a few hours and will probably be on for another hour. (I'm just doing worldwide, so don't expect to see me in the weekly tournament.)


----------



## Gandalf

Stunning victory for Yoshi and Gandalf over the yellow and purple pretender Wario and his frogging scallywag Flake.






(0:36 for the important part)


----------



## Jacob4

Gandalf said:


> Stunning victory for Yoshi and Gandalf over the yellow and purple pretender Wario and his frogging scallywag Flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0:36 for the important part)



i will eat you


----------



## Celestefey

Javocado said:


> Had a crazy finish today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lakitu sux



Oh god, I've had that so many times before, mostly on online races. They catch up right at the last minute and of course your rank/position in the race disappears in the last second or two, so you have no idea if they overtook you or not.  It's so annoying, but I'm glad it ended better for you. Lakitu is soooo annoying... :x


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Had a crazy finish today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lakitu sux



Same thing happened to me. Sorta.


Spoiler: Wario can Die


----------



## Myles

That ALWAYS happens to me with Wario. Wario is just scary.


----------



## Chris

A few of us are playing in the weekly tournament just now if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## TheWonky

Ok, coming.


----------



## Chris

Tournament is back open. Come play people!


----------



## 3DSfan134

Am I too late for joining the TBT Tournament? I got a Wii U with MK8 for my birthday but then the GamePad did not work after the next day. Now it finally started to work!  So if you want a friend request so I can add you, my NNID is right below me.


----------



## Chris

It's empty at the moment. But maybe someone will come in here and see your post.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Zigzag991

People still racing?


----------



## TheWonky

Im waiting in the lobby if anypne wants to com.


----------



## TheWonky

TheWonky said:


> Im waiting in the lobby if anypne wants to com.



Good game zigzag ^^


----------



## staticistic1114

anyone wants to join me?


----------



## Cory

Some of us are playing now.


----------



## RhinoK

guys help

Wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok but click guys help lol


----------



## Cress

Help with what.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can 2 people on the same console play in a tournament together? I might drag in a friend to today's tournament.


----------



## BlueLeaf

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Help with what.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, can 2 people on the same console play in a tournament together? I might drag in a friend to today's tournament.



Yes, it is possible. Even if I didn't play split-screen firsthand, I would assume that's the case seeing how one of the options says "Online - Two Players."


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yahh it's possible. My flatmate joined in for a few races last week.


----------



## Javocado

Yo who's down for a little MK8?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Javocado said:


> Yo who's down for a little MK8?


I was about to ask this myself. I'll be up for some races. :3 Bored anyway.


----------



## Javocado

DeviousCrossing said:


> I was about to ask this myself. I'll be up for some races. :3 Bored anyway.



Okay!
If you would be so kind as to give me a few minutes.
I'll VM you when I'm ready : D


----------



## Javocado

I'm ready!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A couple of us playing in the TBT tournament if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Javocado

lol jk


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> lol jk



how could you


----------



## chillv

I wish I had someone to play IRL, online isn't filling in the gap of an extra player for me.


----------



## Chris

Some of us are racing just now if anyone is interested in joining us.


----------



## Cory

Battle mode sucks. It is impossible to u-turn and you can be chained into a cheap triple shell combo.


----------



## Javocado

Old school battle mode DLC pls


----------



## Zeiro

did they mess up the battle mode


----------



## Javocado

Reizo said:


> did they mess up the battle mode



Yup.
There's no battle courses so you're subjected to battle on race courses like Moo Moo Meadows and Mario Circuit.
And as Cory mentioned above U-turns are no good & it's easy to get trapped and whammed with 3 green shells.


----------



## chillv

Cory said:


> Battle mode sucks. It is impossible to u-turn and you can be chained into a cheap triple shell combo.



I do this thing where you press the gas and brake to turn quickly, and let go of the break. Also, I only play with CPU's because they give me enough challenge as it is.

The battle mode is actually quite good in my opinion.


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone know who the mii 2HOT4U is on here. She was racing with us today, and she was pretty good.


----------



## Reindeer

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone know who the mii 2HOT4U is on here. She was racing with us today, and she was pretty good.


i'd tell you but she's 2hot4u
(that means i don't know)


Question: How do I get the gamepad screen back to normal? I like being able to play by my desk with the Wii U on the other side of the room, but I'd like to know how to revert it.


----------



## Zigzag991

Just tap anywhere on the screen.


----------



## Reindeer

Zigzag991 said:


> Just tap anywhere on the screen.


Great, the one thing I didn't try. Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Cory said:


> Battle mode sucks. It is impossible to u-turn and you can be chained into a cheap triple shell combo.



I'm loving Battle Mode! But only when there are a lot of people, otherwise it's lame.


----------



## Cory

Searching for 2hot4u. Reward: 500TBT bells


----------



## TheWonky

Cory said:


> Battle mode sucks. It is impossible to u-turn and you can be chained into a cheap triple shell combo.



You just hold down A and B at the same time and you quick turn... Other than that you can turn onto grass or sand on various tracks to dodge, uick turn and shoot OR you camp out and shoot as people go past. IMO battle mode is awesome.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> Searching for 2hot4u. Reward: 500TBT bells



We need to find who this is!!!


----------



## TheWonky

Cory said:


> We need to find who this is!!!



Yes omg, who is this person?!


----------



## WonderK

Well, damn. I just finished getting 3 star ranks in every grand prix (50cc~mirror) only to find out that star ratings aren't shown in online matches. I just wasted a huge chunk of time going through that hell.


----------



## Javocado

WonderK said:


> Well, damn. I just finished getting 3 star ranks in every grand prix (50cc~mirror) only to find out that star ratings aren't shown in online matches. I just wasted a huge chunk of time going through that hell.



I know that feel, I thought I'd atleast get a stamp or something but nope.


----------



## WonderK

Javocado said:


> I know that feel, I thought I'd atleast get a stamp or something but nope.



At least I get a shiny gold kart (which I'll never use) and some new title screens. I just want acknowledgment for my achievements.


----------



## Jinglefruit

WonderK said:


> Well, damn. I just finished getting 3 star ranks in every grand prix (50cc~mirror) only to find out that star ratings aren't shown in online matches. I just wasted a huge chunk of time going through that hell.



I'm hoping that you actually do get a 3 star sign online for doing this, but the reason we haven't got it is because there will be DLC cups so therefore we haven't yet gotten the rank in all cups yet. 

Not that I believe it'll actually happen. More likely they rushed finalisation of the game and forgot to add it. But a boy can hope.

edit: Also if the game was rushed for the deadline as most signs seem to point (read: battle mode tracks) then clearly they don't have time to go making more tracks.


----------



## Javocado

DLC Cups really? If that's true then that's cool.


----------



## Javocado

A few of us are going to play in the TBT Grand Prix room if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Chris

Anyone up for a race? I'm in 150cc weekly tournament. 

nvm: switched to global battle.


----------



## icedude545

If anyone havent used thier Download Code for mk8 I'm trading 7 Giratinas, 7 Zygardes, cresselia and Charizardite Y for Wii U unusedWindwaker hd download code/ unused mk8 club nintendo register code


----------



## TheWonky

I dont think 15 pokemon are worth a 45$ code...


----------



## BlueLeaf

What do you guys think of having a TBT Battle Tournament? I started getting into Battle Mode and it's pretty fun!


----------



## TheWonky

Yes.  Thumbs up, blue.


----------



## Chris

Some of us are about to start racing if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## TheWonky

Going in the room noaw.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'd be up for it, since for whatever reason battle mode makes me burst into laughter when I hit someone while in reverse.


----------



## TheWonky

Im gonna make a battle group and post the code :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT BATTLE MAYHEM 
2722 7581 8762 (code required)​
- - - Post Merge - - -

waiting in da lobby, innt :]


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna join me in the Battle room?


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> Anyone wanna join me in the Battle room?



Eh...okay I will.


----------



## TheWonky

-Waits-


----------



## FireNinja1

TheWonky said:


> -Waits-



Coming back...


----------



## Superpenguin

http://penguinfeathers.tumblr.com/post/90186846418/glorious-mk8-1v1-in-balloon-battle

Great battle moment between Kaiaa and Jeremy! ^


----------



## TheWonky

Communication Error :C Not as fun withless people, more people shouldcome and play, cam on gais!


----------



## AlphaWolf

I'll come if you want me to!


----------



## TheWonky

Yes, the battle room code is above


----------



## Chris

Wish I'd seen that you wanted to play battle, *TheWonky*! We (around 12 people over the space of an hour) were all playing it in another room.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Okay, coming...


----------



## TheWonky

:C No fun with only to people. That makes me sad Tina, ould hae preffered not to have know that cause I've spent thelast two or three hours trying to get peopleto play. Someone could have atleat posted what room you were in :/ Not playing anymore now.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Hello *The Wonky*, was I in a battle with you? ><


----------



## BellGreen

Tina said:


> Wish I'd seen that you wanted to play battle, *TheWonky*! We (around 12 people over the space of an hour) were all playing it in another room.



We should definitely do that more, I liked having restrictions on which items to use.


----------



## TheWonky

Thanks for sharing the tournament with us guys. :


----------



## Superpenguin

TheWonky said:


> Thanks for sharing the tournament with us guys. :



We were all in a Friends Room. Sorry. Next time we'll be sure to post about it here.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Why is it usually me that always gets hit by items? Why why *WHY!?*


----------



## Murray

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why is it usually me that always gets hit by items? Why why *WHY!?*



cause everyone is jealous of toadette


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> cause everyone is jealous of toadette


Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gandalf

TheWonky said:


> Thanks for sharing the tournament with us guys. :



Aargh sorry. It's easier to get everyone into the same room if they are on the irc. Becomes too difficult communicating during a race without it.

If you can't find anyone to play, get in there!


----------



## TheWonky

Gandalf said:


> Aargh sorry. It's easier to get everyone into the same room if they are on the irc. Becomes too difficult communicating during a race without it.
> 
> If you can't find anyone to play, get in there!



Canlt use the IRC on the Wii U.


----------



## Chris

Superpenguin said:


> We were all in a Friends Room. Sorry. Next time we'll be sure to post about it here.



I did post that we were racing on here. Everyone who was online with us at the time (except Mariah, because we had no way of contacting her) was invited to battle. 

*TheWonky* - what's your NNID? I'll add you. That way it'll be easier for you to get into what we're doing (whether a few of us are in globals together, or a room, or that annoying tourney thing where you D/C and can't get back in, etc).


----------



## staticistic1114

but I talk to Mariah  she got banned, poor thang..
she's offline doe..

you racin' now?


----------



## TheWonky

Tina said:


> I did post that we were racing on here. Everyone who was online with us at the time (except Mariah, because we had no way of contacting her) was invited to battle.
> 
> *TheWonky* - what's your NNID? I'll add you. That way it'll be easier for you to get into what we're doing (whether a few of us are in globals together, or a room, or that annoying tourney thing where you D/C and can't get back in, etc).



My NNID is Zhangster, thanks for being so helpful Tina


----------



## Reindeer

My NNID is SpaceReindeer. Feel free to add and we can race whenever. I'll be adding some people myself.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, I gotta admit. Ludwig is pretty cool alright, as of right now. He'll be my medium weight main.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, I gotta admit. Ludwig is pretty cool alright, as of right now. He'll be my medium weight main.



I definitely agree, I played as him as my Main before Metal Mario and he had some decent stats.


----------



## Paperboy012305

BlueLeaf said:


> I definitely agree, I played as him as my Main before Metal Mario and he had some decent stats.


Yeah man. That doesn't mean I'll ditch Toadette as my main though, I'll still play as her.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone wanna join us in the tourney?


----------



## Javocado

A couple of us are heading into the tourney room right now if anyone's down for some racing!


----------



## TheWonky

Coming soooon


----------



## AlphaWolf

I'd be interested in racing some people today. Who is up for some racing with me? Note: my NNID is JoJoACNL. If you send a request, please put who you are and that it is from the Bell Tree Forums or else I'll decline! (That's what I always do to people that I don't know.)


----------



## BlueLeaf

AlphaWolf said:


> I'd be interested in racing some people today. Who is up for some racing with me? Note: my NNID is JoJoACNL. If you send a request, please put who you are and that it is from the Bell Tree Forums or else I'll decline! (That's what I always do to people that I don't know.)



4:00 PM PST will be your chance if you want to race with a lot of people.


----------



## FireNinja1

BlueLeaf said:


> 4:00 PM PST will be your chance if you want to race with a lot of people.



To clarify: It's the Mario Kart Monday community, not the weekly tourney.


----------



## Cress

WonderK said:


> Well, damn. I just finished getting 3 star ranks in every grand prix (50cc~mirror) only to find out that star ratings aren't shown in online matches. I just wasted a huge chunk of time going through that hell.




Ugh, I know. It didn't take ages like it usually does, but still.


----------



## Javocado

Incase you all forgot, it's Mario Kart Monday guys!
Come on in!


----------



## AlphaWolf

Aww, apparently I missed it. I'll try to make the next event where I can race with you guys!


----------



## staticistic1114

late at night racing.. I cry
anyone wanna race now?


----------



## Reindeer

staticistic1114 said:


> late at night racing.. I cry
> anyone wanna race now?


I was just about to start up my WiiU. Let's do it.


----------



## TheWonky

Boop anyone anna race?


----------



## skweegee

I just did a race where I got 9 coin items in a row, out of 9 items possible. I didn't get a single regular item the entire race.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone racing now?


----------



## Javocado

I might in a few.


----------



## Cress

skweegee said:


> I just did a race where I got 9 coin items in a row, out of 9 items possible. I didn't get a single regular item the entire race.


This is me. >.<


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna have a kart Battle?


----------



## Reindeer

Who wants to help me thoroughly test this Mii build with some online racing?


----------



## AlphaWolf

I would love to help you, but could you be more specific?


----------



## Myles

I'll do it. My NNID is wakkitty, make a room after you add me.

actually, can't now. there's a storm and my internet is being shaky. T~T


----------



## Reindeer

AlphaWolf said:


> I would love to help you, but could you be more specific?


I'm just trying out a kart build along with this Mii. I need to put it through its paces to see if it's good or not.

Adding you both and making a room.


----------



## TheWonky

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Anyone wanna race?


If you mean race and not battle, I'll be available in a few minutes.


----------



## Javocado

If anyone wants to race, come to the Tourney room!


----------



## Jawile

GUYS NINTENDO TOLD ME ABOUT THREE NEW CHARACTERS FOR MARIO KART 9!!!
TO ADD TO OUR COLLECTION OF METAL RACERS, WE HAVE:
BRONZE BOWSER
TIN TOAD
and
RUTHENIUM ROSALINA!!!!!!!!!!
waow


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> GUYS NINTENDO TOLD ME ABOUT THREE NEW CHARACTERS FOR MARIO KART 9!!!
> TO ADD TO OUR COLLECTION OF METAL RACERS, WE HAVE:
> BRONZE BOWSER
> TIN TOAD
> and
> RUTHENIUM ROSALINA!!!!!!!!!!
> waow


you forgot about liquid metal luigi


----------



## Jawile

Reindeer said:


> you forgot about liquid metal luigi



sorry forgot to tell you all about...
LEAD LUIGI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jawile said:


> sorry forgot to tell you all about...
> LEAD LUIGI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Where's the Daisy version?

I'm trying to beat all Staff Ghosts to get the golden wheels.


----------



## FireNinja1

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm trying to beat all Staff Ghosts to get the golden wheels.



Not too hard except for maybe BDD. Dolphin Shoals can be done if you know your lines.

I've been starting to get into TTs. Probably the one I consider to be my best right now is my sub-1:50 on Water Park. Toad Harbor is next!


----------



## Paperboy012305

FireNinja1 said:


> Not too hard except for maybe BDD. Dolphin Shoals can be done if you know your lines.
> 
> I've been starting to get into TTs. Probably the one I consider to be my best right now is my sub-1:50 on Water Park. Toad Harbor is next!


I may can handle Bone Dry Dunes, i'm pretty good at that one. Dolphin Shoals? Hmm, pretty confusing but i'm sure I can beat the Staff Ghost. I already beat the Staff Ghost for Sunshine Airport so I don't need to do that one. I skipped Sweet Sweet Canyon because the doughnut shortcut is hard to get back on track once you attempt it.


----------



## Capella

some1 play with me


----------



## FireNinja1

Paperboy012305 said:


> I skipped Sweet Sweet Canyon because the doughnut shortcut is hard to get back on track once you attempt it.



Agreed. That shortcut is rather...difficult, because I find myself in the frosting when I take the turn wide.

Might do SSC or another track instead of TH.


----------



## Paperboy012305

FireNinja1 said:


> Agreed. That shortcut is rather...difficult, because I find myself in the frosting when I take the turn wide.
> 
> Might do SSC or another track instead of TH.


I have that happen to me as well. When I race online I take it sometimes because I just want to cut from other players but fear i'll fail at the shortcut and be in the lower places, but sometimes I take my chance to do it anyways. I have a feeling that doughnut shortcut is based on your luck if you successfully make it. But on TT's you seriously have to hope you won't fail on all laps.


----------



## Jawile

Paperboy012305 said:


> Where's the Daisy version?
> 
> I'm trying to beat all Staff Ghosts to get the golden wheels.



I've already done it, and it feels pretty rewarding once you're done!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yay! I beat all the Staff Ghosts! Now I got the Gold Tires. Now how do I unlock the other gold parts?


----------



## Byngo

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yay! I beat all the Staff Ghosts! Now I got the Gold Tires. Now how do I unlock the other gold parts?



You have to get atleast a 1 star rank in every grand prix cup in every class - including the mirror cup. As for the gliders, you have to collect 10,000 coins.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Natty said:


> You have to get atleast a 1 star rank in every grand prix cup in every class - including the mirror cup. As for the gliders, you have to collect 10,000 coins.


Thanks.


----------



## Zigzag991

For that donut shortcut, the way to do it is use the mushroom at a straight angle, then hold drift tightly as soon as you pass it, then carefully sliding back into position.


----------



## FireNinja1

Zigzag991 said:


> For that donut shortcut, the way to do it is use the mushroom at a straight angle, then hold drift tightly as soon as you pass it, then carefully sliding back into position.



I would do it slightly wide then holding it really tight. Done optimally and you can hit the left most arrow.

Anyway, I hit 3000 VR today. I casually play, I don't have sessions where I grind out my VR for hours.


----------



## Paperboy012305

When I want to upload a highlight reel I did on Mario Kart 8, do I really have to have a Google account and a Youtube account to upload it?


----------



## Reindeer

Paperboy012305 said:


> When I want to upload a highlight reel I did on Mario Kart 8, do I really have to have a Google account and a Youtube account to upload it?


Or a capture card, lolol


----------



## Zigzag991

We'll be racing in a sec if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Capella

nvm


----------



## Reindeer

Recorded a test of this silly Bowser build. It went better than expected.
I have a few other test builds on my channel, but it's kinda boring to watch. I just thought it was funny that this build worked out so well.


----------



## WonderK

Just got all 90 stamps. I have 3 stars in every grand prix. I've obtained every car piece and character. And I've completed all the time trials. All there is left to do now is to play online I suppose.


----------



## Paperboy012305

WonderK said:


> Just got all 90 stamps. I have 3 stars in every grand prix. I've obtained every car piece and character. And I've completed all the time trials. All there is left to do now is to play online I suppose.


I haven't even unlock everything yet and i'm playing online right now!


----------



## Cress

I just tried a VS race and for fun, I put the mode to Bob-ombs only. In 1 race, I got coins and no other items at all. I think Nintendo needs a dictionary, because that's not the meaning of the word "ONLY"!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Just got all 90 stamps. I have 3 stars in every grand prix. I've obtained every car piece and character. And I've completed all the time trials. All there is left to do now is to play online I suppose.



I got all 90 stamps a while ago, but I still need the Golden Glider.


----------



## WonderK

If you still need the glider, play online VS races. That's the fastest way to accumulate coins.


----------



## Oriana

I'm almost done achieving three stars in all the races. I'm half-way done with the 150cc races. Can't wait to start playing online. <3


----------



## Reindeer

Oriana said:


> I'm almost done achieving three stars in all the races. I'm half-way done with the 150cc races. Can't wait to start playing online. <3


I've actually found that playing online is a lot easier than getting thee stars in 150cc. I don't know if it's me or if people that race online just kinda suck.

No offense.


----------



## Oriana

Reindeer said:


> I've actually found that playing online is a lot easier than getting thee stars in 150cc. I don't know if it's me or if people that race online just kinda suck.
> 
> No offense.



None taken. I noticed that in Mario Kart 7 as well. I shall have to find out for myself this time around. ovo


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> I've actually found that playing online is a lot easier than getting thee stars in 150cc. I don't know if it's me or if people that race online just kinda suck.
> 
> No offense.



I think both are really easy in this game.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think both are really easy in this game.


Compared to previous titles, I have to agree. Double Dash!! was murder for me, especially the Mirror tracks. Mirror seems a lot easier in MK8 compared to that. It'll just take some grinding and the AI not cheating for me to get three stars on everything. I've not played the game for three days now, I should get back to that.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Compared to previous titles, I have to agree. Double Dash!! was murder for me, especially the Mirror tracks. Mirror seems a lot easier in MK8 compared to that. It'll just take some grinding and the AI not cheating for me to get three stars on everything. I've not played the game for three days now, I should get back to that.



Double Dash and Wii are definitely the hardest. 7 really made it easier, and somehow 8 made it even easier than 7. Double Dash was so challenging just because of the All Cup. Doing perfect on 4 races in a row is hard enough, but doing perfect on every track in the game in 1 run? Ugh. -_- I still wish the All Cup was in some of the newer games.


----------



## Murray

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Double Dash and Wii are definitely the hardest. 7 really made it easier, and somehow 8 made it even easier than 7. Double Dash was so challenging just because of the All Cup. Doing perfect on 4 races in a row is hard enough, but doing perfect on every track in the game in 1 run? Ugh. -_- I still wish the All Cup was in some of the newer games.



I must just suck because I found mk8 much harder :'(


----------



## Javocado

Mario Kart Monday in about 3 hours in case you all forgot~!


----------



## Oriana

Javocado said:


> Mario Kart Monday in about 3 hours in case you all forgot~!



Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Javocado

MARIO KART MONDAY RIGHT NOW!
COME ON IN IF YOU'RE ABOUT IT!

8842-2839-4305


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh i'm ready!


----------



## CookingOkasan

yall lucky I don't have a wii u and y'all lucky I'm too lazy to go to my car to get my 3ds


----------



## Javocado

I finally got the Gold Glider today!
I'll probably start playing this game less and less because that's all I really wanted to do haha.


----------



## Hyoshido

nvm, he took the video down to mess with it lel


----------



## Capella

Just hit 3k points online <3


----------



## Yui Z

I just got the game yesterday and I'm already obsessed.  My online points are at a big fat 0 though, since I want to get used to it before playing against other people. 
Wanting to embarrass myself as little as possible, heh.


----------



## FireNinja1

Yui Z said:


> I just got the game yesterday and I'm already obsessed.  My online points are at a big fat 0 though, since I want to get used to it before playing against other people.
> Wanting to embarrass myself as little as possible, heh.



You start at 1000 not 0 lol.

Also I'm at about 3500 right now.


----------



## Oriana

I just started playing online and I kinda suck XD Back to practicing for me.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'll be racing online if anyone wants to join. (how much longer 'till the gold glider? Dx)


----------



## ajanthan23

Add me also. My NNID : ajanthan23


----------



## Reindeer

1 hour and 42 minutes of me racing online with a buddy. We were trying to annoy people, I'd say we did fairly well up to a certain point.

I'll stop posting videos now. :V


----------



## Yui Z

FireNinja1 said:


> You start at 1000 not 0 lol.
> 
> Also I'm at about 3500 right now.



Well I know now. =P I wouldn't have know, considering I haven't checked out internet races just yet.


----------



## Capella

Yui Z said:


> I just got the game yesterday and I'm already obsessed.  My online points are at a big fat 0 though, since I want to get used to it before playing against other people.
> Wanting to embarrass myself as little as possible, heh.



Congratss
you need to join mkm


----------



## Javocado

Anyone down for a little MK8? Come in the tourney room.


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Anyone down for a little MK8? Come in the tourney room.



))


----------



## Capella

We're racing now if anyone wants to come


----------



## MusicJoo80

This game is great and the graphics look amazing now! The last time I played a mario kart game was in the Double Dash days. Love the new changes to it.


----------



## WonderK

MusicJoo80 said:


> This game is great and the graphics look amazing now! The last time I played a mario kart game was in the Double Dash days. Love the new changes to it.



It's *the* reason to get a Wii U right now. If you get it before July 31st and register it, you will get a free wii u game.


----------



## Reindeer

WonderK said:


> It's *the* reason to get a Wii U right now. If you get it before July 31st and register it, you will get a free wii u game.


I think that's the reason a lot of people got it. I know it's the reason I got it. I'll live in poverty for four weeks for free gaemz.


----------



## Javocado

Playing Mario Kart 8 with the lovely Kisstoefur, Kaiaa, and Cap!
Come on in the tourney room if you're about it!


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Playing Mario Kart 8 with the lovely Kisstoefur, Kaiaa, and Cap!
> Come on in the tourney room if you're about it!



Pwnt everyone :')


----------



## Javocado

Come on down and race in MKM!!!


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Javocado said:


> Playing Mario Kart 8 with the lovely Kisstoefur, Kaiaa, and Cap!
> Come on in the tourney room if you're about it!



May join in a few minutes


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh no, I didn't join. D: Hopefully I will next week.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

The Gamepad hurts my eyes to use, is there a way to adjust the brightness? I don't own the Wii U that I'm using, I have to return it later.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I've never fully tested this out, but I'm to believe that you can adjust the brightness from the 'settings' screen. I'm also thinking it may be possible from selecting the 'GamePad' option from the Menu Screen when you press the 'HOME' button.
~Hope this helps, AlphaWolf


----------



## Taycat

I wish I had a WiiU!  I played the heck out of Mario Kart at an anime convention last month and I loved it so much.  I wish I could play it again/more!  Maybe some day? ;-;


----------



## Oriana

PaperLuigi3 said:


> The Gamepad hurts my eyes to use, is there a way to adjust the brightness? I don't own the Wii U that I'm using, I have to return it later.



You can go to Settings on the Wii Menu and adjust the brightness. I had to do the same since I prefer low brightness on all my electronic devices.


----------



## Chris

I'm in the tournament room. Someone come play!


----------



## tinytaylor

I honestly just want to buy it to play with y'all lol, and I've always love Mario kart but never owned it. I just don't know if I should buy for Wii or 3DS


----------



## Capella

We just raced for 3 hours lol gg


----------



## Chris

Some of us are about to start racing in the TBT 150cc tournament room. Come join us!


----------



## Byngo

Tina said:


> Some of us are about to start racing in the TBT 150cc tournament room. Come join us!



Are you guys still racing? o:


----------



## Chris

Natty said:


> Are you guys still racing? o:



Yes!

(I know you're already there, but responding so others know.  )


----------



## akidas

I might join you guys!


----------



## Javocado

Beautiful Green Shell x Trick x Spin Boost combo in the beginning, it's the nicest thing i've done in this game.
Wish I could slow it down, it's near the beginning of the video.


----------



## Javocado

http://imgur.com/cB50OgE


----------



## BerryPop

Javocado said:


> http://imgur.com/cB50OgE


----------



## Javocado

Mario Kart Monday starts in 3 minutes!
Come on in if you're about it : )


----------



## BerryPop

Coming!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So who else is hyped for the update on the 27th? Map screen on tv, default option after a gp race is "next race," not "view highlights," records screen to show coins, win/loss online, character selection rate, etc., and three mercedes-benz karts! The best part is, it's free!


----------



## ValtermcPires

Mario Kart 8 Mercedes-Benz DLC Arriving August 27th To Japan



> Mario Kart 8 will be receiving some DLC later this month in Japan which includes a bunch of models like the GLA, W 25 Silver Arrow, and the 300 SL Roadster.



Well for those who can't afford a real Mercedes this is our chance!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I just heard of the MK8 update coming. I am excite! Nintendo has listened to us. =D


----------



## Cress

After getting my new internet, online is working perfectly! I played around 30 matches with no lag or connection errors! WOO!!!


----------



## CR33P

somebody join the server i'm all alone


----------



## Byngo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> So who else is hyped for the update on the 27th? Map screen on tv, default option after a gp race is "next race," not "view highlights," records screen to show coins, win/loss online, character selection rate, etc., and three mercedes-benz karts! The best part is, it's free!



Really looking forward to this! Most excited about the records


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> somebody join the server i'm all alone



Are you still on?


----------



## Ste

Up for some MK8 online races if anybody is interested. NNID is SteTargaryen. I'm interested in the Monday night gaming session too.


----------



## Cress

Ste said:


> Up for some MK8 online races if anybody is interested. NNID is SteTargaryen. I'm interested in the Monday night gaming session too.



Added you. I'll play a few online battles, they've become pretty fun!


----------



## Cress

Double-death. XD


----------



## Javocado

*MARIO KART MONDAY
4 HOURS
BE THERE*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Oooh! I can make it this week after being busy the past couple.
Prepare to eat the dust of Larry Koops. (briefly as you lap me )


----------



## VideoDame

Is anyone playing now?


----------



## Javocado

*MKM IN ONE HOUR*


----------



## Ste

Gah, somebody PM me about this, this time next week.

Edit:

May be fake. But have a look at this: http://mkboards.com/forums/threads/unused-grand-prix-images-found-through-data-mining.8402/
If it's not fake, then we could be in store for some DLC!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ste said:


> Gah, somebody PM me about this, this time next week.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> May be fake. But have a look at this: http://mkboards.com/forums/threads/unused-grand-prix-images-found-through-data-mining.8402/
> If it's not fake, then we could be in store for some DLC!



Maybe but time will tell. Could be Nintendo just had leftover assets.


----------



## Zigzag991

Ste said:


> Gah, somebody PM me about this, this time next week.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> May be fake. But have a look at this: http://mkboards.com/forums/threads/unused-grand-prix-images-found-through-data-mining.8402/
> If it's not fake, then we could be in store for some DLC!



I think it's actually real, or at least if it's fake, they definitely have plans for it. According to the Smash Boards, Nintendo confirmed that they have plans for new DLC in the works. Here's the quote: "Not satisfied with the new DLC? Worry not! Nintendo has announced that new DLC is already in the works!"

In any case, hoping for DLC! DD


----------



## CR33P

Ste said:


> Gah, somebody PM me about this, this time next week.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> May be fake. But have a look at this: http://mkboards.com/forums/threads/unused-grand-prix-images-found-through-data-mining.8402/
> If it's not fake, then we could be in store for some DLC!



doubt it, it looks fake


----------



## Cress

Ste said:


> May be fake. But have a look at this: http://mkboards.com/forums/threads/unused-grand-prix-images-found-through-data-mining.8402/
> If it's not fake, then we could be in store for some DLC!



Long theory time! It could be DLC, but when Nintendo does DLC on the Wii U, they have an update right before it to add the data to the game. Why would the pictures be there if they're not DLC yet?
1 thing I want to know is what's BEHIND the pictures? They were taken in courses, so whoever made them has access to the courses, again, not available if there isn't any DLC yet. Also, the backgrounds for the Shine Sprite and Spiny Shell cup are VERY similar.
I'm going with fake.


----------



## Zigzag991

This is a quote that I saw on a Mario Kart Forum:

"MrBean35000vr has spoken. 

From the other Mario Kart site:"Okiedokie, this all spread around faster than we thought it would considering it was posted in like... two Skype groups total. I suppose clarification is in order!

These icons are intended to be used for DLC; or at least, are placeholders for images that may eventually be used. Their filenames from left to right in the image are:

ym_CupIconDLC_00_130x130^h.bflim 
ym_CupIconDLC_01_130x130^h.bflim 
ym_CupIconDLC_02_130x130^h.bflim 
ym_CupIconDLC_03_130x130^h.bflim 

The "DLC" in each name can't really be mistaken. We haven't located the 3D versions that the menus use; but we haven't located any of the 3D cup icons in the first place, so there's no saying they don't exist. Mind you, in their current form, these icons are missing some files that complete cups have, namely some textures used for effects and similar. When we had the game render these, we had to use the mushroom/flower cup's effects, which might have caused small drawing errors. The other files might be downloaded someday if these cup icons are to be used for something!

Also supporting the DLC theory is that the valid track IDs in MK8 start at 0x10 and run to 0x2F. The ones before that, 0x00 - 0x0F are labelled as Reserved00 - Reserved15, exactly 16 slots that are apparently... "reserved". What's 4 x 4, I wonder? And what are they reserved for? 

Furthermore, there are 16 full size graphics of 12 Marios on the start line of Mario Circuit, with the word "SAMPLE" plastered across. All of these images are labelled "DLC" as well and are probably placeholders that may one day be replaced with brand new track images.

Of course, we won't know for sure until Nintendo says something.

Also, interesting discoveries, there might be plans for a Shy Guy outfit for Mii, and a Yoshi outfit for Mii. There are placeholder files for those on the disc as well, but when we tried to load them, we merely got a red suited Mii. Very unfortunate. Still might be an indicator of things to come, though!""


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Could be cool if we get DLC tracks in the future.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I heard that Nintendo is making an on-screen visual map, as well as improved connection in battle. (Thank goodness!) 

3 types of Mercedes Benz DLC will also be released. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/06/mario-kart-8-mercedes-car-dlc-hits-this-month-with-update


----------



## Javocado

If there is DLC cups I want Baby Park and Wario Colloseum!


----------



## Jinglefruit

̶I̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶D̶L̶C̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶r̶a̶c̶t̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶a̶l̶ ̶m̶i̶i̶s̶ 

I don't think we'll get much more than the 3 mercs and general updates anytime soon unless there's other companies after the advertising.  

But I'd kind of like to see them bring in new tracks / chars a year down the line or something to make it feel like a new game. ~ at a cost most likely, but it'd be cool to expand the game instead of just drop MK until the next console or release another on Wii U. And it's something they haven't done before.


----------



## RhinoK

So the cups are legit??

Cool. Maybe they'll remake Wario Stadium (bearing in mind it's the last Mario Kart 64 stage to be remade) and some other courses (really?)
Personally I'd like to see Ribbon Road and Lakeside park from GBA return. I'd love to see some new courses, too.


----------



## Glaceon2000

I don't know if anyone on here can help me but my Wii Remote isn't working with this game. It was working fine until yesterday. I can still control it with the game pad, but I always used my Wii remote and would like to get this fixed. Thank you.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I really loved Ribbon Road. I remember that the world record was so insane!


----------



## FireNinja1

There's a good chance that it won't reappear as a retro course if it was a retro course in another game. Just an FYI.

Anyway, if they are legit, I'd like to see Figure 8 Circuit, Moonview Highway, Dry Dry Ruins, and Wario's Gold Mine make a comeback. Clearly MKW was my first MK game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I wouldn't mind older retro tracks honestly, I'd love to see some come back in glorious HD.


----------



## Jawile

FireNinja1 said:


> There's a good chance that it won't reappear as a retro course if it was a retro course in another game. Just an FYI.
> 
> Anyway, if they are legit, I'd like to see Figure 8 Circuit, Moonview Highway, Dry Dry Ruins, and Wario's Gold Mine make a comeback. Clearly MKW was my first MK game.



YES YES YES MOONVIEW HIGHWAY


----------



## AlphaWolf

Ugh. Moonview Highway would just be not cool. We already have Toad's Turnpike...


----------



## Zigzag991

What we really need is Mushroom City!


----------



## RhinoK

FireNinja1 said:


> There's a good chance that it won't reappear as a retro course if it was a retro course in another game. Just an FYI.
> 
> Anyway, if they are legit, I'd like to see Figure 8 Circuit, Moonview Highway, Dry Dry Ruins, and Wario's Gold Mine make a comeback. Clearly MKW was my first MK game.



Figure 8 only makes sense. I'm surprised they didn't add it as a retro course. Moonview Highway.... I don't know. We have Toad's Turnpike. Dry Dry Ruins? We've already got two desert themed courses. Wario's Gold Mine could be interesting but I want to see Wario Colosseum or Wario Stadium (N64)


----------



## BlueLeaf

Glaceon2000 said:


> I don't know if anyone on here can help me but my Wii Remote isn't working with this game. It was working fine until yesterday. I can still control it with the game pad, but I always used my Wii remote and would like to get this fixed. Thank you.


At the start screen, make sure to press A on the controller you'd like to use, in this case the remote. Pressing A on the Gamepad will force you to use the Gamepad, instead of the remote. Hope this helped. 

But if that wasn't the problem, try to contact Nintendo.


----------



## OliviaMagica

Guys do NOT forget this...




You will remember this it was on FOX News.


----------



## FireNinja1

OliviaMagica said:


> Guys do NOT forget this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will remember this it was on FOX News.



That's old news from like two months ago...I think quite a few of us have seen this.


----------



## Javocado

*MKM TODAY*


----------



## Glaceon2000

BlueLeaf said:


> At the start screen, make sure to press A on the controller you'd like to use, in this case the remote. Pressing A on the Gamepad will force you to use the Gamepad, instead of the remote. Hope this helped.
> 
> But if that wasn't the problem, try to contact Nintendo.



Thank you so much! I ended up making it work but it's helpful to know why it happened in the first place.


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> *MKM TODAY*



So excites <3


----------



## Javocado

MKM IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Cress

Listen to this.

Or for lulz, listen to it at .25 speed.


----------



## Javocado

Tune in for the next Mario Kart Monday to see me duke it out with Natty!


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Tune in for the next Mario Kart Monday to see me duke it out with Natty!
> 
> View attachment 63700



yer gonna get rekt =ppppppp


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> Tune in for the next Mario Kart Monday to see me duke it out with Natty!
> 
> View attachment 63700



Oh my

@Everyone: my mii does not resemble myself. v-v

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamora said:


> yer gonna get rekt =ppppppp



damn right


----------



## Javocado

*MKM TODAY*


----------



## Javocado

*MKM 30 MINUTES*


----------



## Cress

It's the last one before the big update! I can't join.


----------



## Jacob4

IT'S MARIO KART MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11one


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=882800



> About the AOC Pack
> Each Add On Content pack will contain two new cups, each with four courses, which, in total, increases the number of available courses by 50 percent. The Add On Content packs include classics like Wario’s Gold Mine from Mario Kart Wii, as well as new courses, some taking place in the worlds of The Legend of Zelda and Animal Crossing. New vehicles will also arrive with each pack, including the Blue Falcon kart representing the F-Zero franchise in the first AOC pack.
> Mario Kart 8 Pack 1 - Released: November 2014
> 
> Pack 1 includes:
> 
> 3 Characters: Tanooki Mario, Cat Peach, Link
> 4 Vehicles
> 8 Courses
> Mario Kart 8 Pack 2 - Released: May 2015
> 
> Pack 2 includes:
> 
> 3 Characters: Villager, Isabelle, Dry Bowser
> 4 Vehicles
> 8 Courses
> As a bonus for purchasing both packs - as a bundle or separately - you can get eight different-coloured Yoshis and eight different-coloured Shy Guys that can be used right away.


----------



## BerryPop

Tom said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=882800



YESSSSS
GETTING BOTH MAYBE


----------



## FireNinja1

Tom said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=882800



Holy freaking crap. WGM, F-Zero, and TLoZ? Wow.

Also I predict speed mod on F-Zero tracks.


----------



## Jacob4

Guys, join 150cc Tourney if you wish


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FireNinja1 said:


> Holy freaking crap. WGM, F-Zero, and TLoZ? Wow.
> 
> Also I predict speed mod on F-Zero tracks.



http://store.nintendo.co.uk/wii-u-d...art-8-aoc-pack-digital-download/10991121.html

http://store.nintendo.co.uk/wii-u-d...art-8-aoc-pack-digital-download/10991122.html

That Animal Crossing though.


----------



## Byngo

Tom said:


> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/wii-u-d...art-8-aoc-pack-digital-download/10991121.html
> 
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/wii-u-d...art-8-aoc-pack-digital-download/10991122.html
> 
> That Animal Crossing though.



OH. MY. GOD.

I think this MK will probably be the longest lasting edition because of those updates. OMFG why do we have to wait untill may of 2015?


----------



## Javocado

I'M FREAKING OUT ABOUT LINK MAN

Also, Shy Guy colors wow I hope we get a Black Shy Guy so I can be an Anti-Guy >
White Yoshi from Yoshi's Story too pls.


----------



## RhinoK

I came here because I just saw it and
Wow the villager's getting round

Dry Bowser too!!!

Wait we're getting DLC Retro tracks? Is that Wario's Gold Mine?


----------



## n64king

OMG YES PLEASE MORE GPXS. Wonder if there will be more to come and how those DLC tracks will work with online stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Is that Wario's Gold Mine?



I would die


----------



## RhinoK

> As a bonus for purchasing both packs - as a bundle or separately - you can get eight different-coloured Yoshis and eight different-coloured Shy Guys that can be used right away.



Crap that's reason enough for me to get them. How much will they be altogether? I don't know if I'll buy them but damn

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> OMG YES PLEASE MORE GPXS. Wonder if there will be more to come and how those DLC tracks will work with online stuff.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I would die


DLC characters... would that be fair? 
I don't want DLC characters to be excluded from online, it's where I spend all my time. I'm glad Dry Bowser's back but why is Link racing?? A pleasant surprise but I don't know if I'm going to fork over money.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> DLC characters... would that be fair?
> I don't want DLC characters to be excluded from online, it's where I spend all my time. I'm glad Dry Bowser's back but why is Link racing?? A pleasant surprise but I don't know if I'm going to fork over money.


I doubt they'll create classes just for DLC characters. There's no character in MK8 with truly unique stats as far as I know, so I assume they would put DLC characters into those classes as well.


----------



## RhinoK

Wait there's an Excitebike course.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It says the price is Seven British Pounds. It's on the Nintendo store. it's legit.


----------



## BerryPop

Add kirby, meta knight  and the warpstar and some kirby stuff to nintendo 
It just wont be complete without that and pikachu
(Yes i would race as kirby)


----------



## Solar

holy frickin crap this DLC, I could not be more excited!!!


----------



## JCnator

For the extra courses, vehicles and characters, I'm pretty sure they will be included in an upcoming mandatory update data after the Mercedes Benz one. They can be accessed if you bought them, but you will definitely see them online whether you did purchase these Add-On Content Packs or not.


----------



## Javocado

BOB IN ANIMAL CROSSING DLC COURSE


----------



## Jinglefruit

I need a mop and a bucket.


----------



## RhinoK

Javocado said:


> BOB IN ANIMAL CROSSING DLC COURSE



*SEXY


DYNAMITE*


----------



## Glaceon2000

I can't believe there's an Animal Crossing course, and you can play as Isabelle! I am so hyped!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow. I'm all hyped up for the Villager, even though its not the one from SSB for 3DS/WiiU. But I have to wait 9 months for that. Can't wait to play as him, on a bike.

And for the new courses, not bad. They should come up with some unique courses instead of themed courses. Retro Tracks are coming back as well, please let some of the courses be these:

SNES Mario Circuit 4
DS Figure-8 Circuit
GBA Cheese Land
3DS Rock Rock Mountain
Wii Toad's Factory
3DS Wario Shipyard
DS Shroom Ridge
3DS Shy Guy Bazaar
GCN Mushroom City
Wii DK Summit
3DS Neo Bowser City
GCN Wario Colosseum

My excitement has reached its maximum point. I cannot wait!


----------



## LambdaDelta

F-Zero is dead confirmed

RIP


----------



## spCrossing

The 2nd DLC pack for MK8 is coming on May 2015...
*Cries*


----------



## RhinoK

We are not having four Wario courses I'm sorry


----------



## Paperboy012305

RhinoK said:


> We are not having four Wario courses I'm sorry


I'm just predicting.


----------



## Byngo

sp19047 said:


> The 2nd DLC pack for MK8 is coming on May 2015...
> *Cries*



Ikr? That's what I thought.


----------



## Paperboy012305

sp19047 said:


> The 2nd DLC pack for MK8 is coming on May 2015...
> *Cries*


Its only nine months, like how we had to wait for Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## Jawile

VILLAGER FOR MK8????
YESS SO HYPEPEPEEEEEE

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE KART!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jawile said:


> VILLAGER FOR MK8????
> YESS SO HYPEPEPEEEEEE
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE KART!!!


Oh heck yes, i'm with you all the way! Look at my user title.


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> VILLAGER FOR MK8????
> YESS SO HYPEPEPEEEEEE
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE KART!!!



Hype Minivan. I don't care if this is Mariokart, it's still the Hype Minivan.
Any other guesses about what Amiibo will do? Since you outright buy the DLC, you're not going to get new stuff (maybe!)


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

ISABELLE FOR MARIO KART! I AM SO HYPE!!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

ISABELLE, MY 7TH MAIN IN MARIO KART 8.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Holy crap it's happening. It's becoming Nintendo Kart. Not sure how I feel about that. I'm excited for the characters and all, but I kinda liked just Mario Kart. They could've at least given us BJ or Diddy, not a Bowser clone. I'm getting both.


----------



## Paperboy012305

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Holy crap it's happening. It's becoming Nintendo Kart. Not sure how I feel about that. I'm excited for the characters and all, but I kinda liked just Mario Kart. They could've at least given us BJ or Diddy, not a Bowser clone. I'm getting both.


All they think about is character variants. Can't they go with other unique characters. Well they brought back Dry Bowser. If they bring back Funky Kong. I'll be happy.


----------



## locker

I cant wait, Nintendo Kart looks AMAZING <3 plus new levels *i cant breath* lol


----------



## Javocado

Waiting for King Boo and Funky Kong to come back.

I wouldn't be surprised if they add Kirby later on you know him being in the Smash Rosalina trailer and all.


----------



## FireNinja1

ANIMAL CROSSING FOR MARIO KART LETS HIJACK MK WITH OUR AC TERROR AHAHAHA

*ahem* I'm actually pumped.

#spreadtheandrew


----------



## BerryPop

Javocado said:


> BOB IN ANIMAL CROSSING DLC COURSE



the developers really like him.
PLS PUT RUBY IN
Edit: Just noticed that joey is being blocked by pecan.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

This new DLC has me excited. I had a dream that Isabelle was in Mario Kart so I'm excited to play as her.


----------



## spCrossing

Javocado said:


> BOB IN ANIMAL CROSSING DLC COURSE


_*Please put in Bluebear, please, please, please, please, please, please.
*_
*Oh and Rooney too.*


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just can't wait for DLC #2, its animal crossing and stuff. I'm more into the villager than Isabelle.

Guys, I doubt this might happen but what if you can play as your own mayor in Mario kart 8 now that there is the villager? You can use your 3DS and import your mayor in Mario Kart 8 so you can play as your own mayor, it'll replace the Villager, or just be added in the mini selection screen like the Miis. I hope it'll happen, but it probably wont.


----------



## violetneko

AHHHHHHH Having Link in makes me extremely happy 

...I wonder, Smash Bros Amiibo=playable? I'd also love to race as Fox c:


----------



## Solar

Palutena as playable would literally end me.


----------



## CR33P

OMG YES ZELDA DLC
fun


----------



## Venn

Javocado said:


> BOB IN ANIMAL CROSSING DLC COURSE



THERES AN ANIMAL CROSSING COURSE!
Excuse me while I run to the store to buy a Wii U and the game......


----------



## Cress

I guess nobody cares about the US website, which gives more info right here.
$7.99 per pack, and $11.99 for both packs as a bundle.


----------



## Chaotix

Sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Mario.

When i saw they added Link Isabelle and the villager i freaked out


----------



## Cress

Does anybody know when the update is supposed to happen? It is today, right? Or did I mix up the date?


----------



## TheWonky

I think it's today o.o


----------



## Cress

Everyone on Miiverse says they got the DLC, put can't play it because the update isn't out yet. It should happen soon. I haven't gotten the DLC myself yet, but I will when it'll work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm looking on the eShop now. It's there all right, along with the other 2 DLC packs.
You can by the other packs now and get the free Yoshi and Shy Guy colors, but you still have to wait for the characters/karts/tracks. I might pick up a $20 card tomorrow to get the colors ASAP.


----------



## TheWonky

I updated my game and downloaded the mercedez, I also pre bought both new packs for when they are released :-]

- - - Post Merge - - -

EditEdit- Omg guys, if you're gonna download both packs do it now! You auto get the new yoshi colours and shy guy colours like as soon as you have purchased them, you dont have to wait till the rest of the pack is released!

Mercedez is awesome blood.


----------



## Cress

The update on my Wii U got to 3%, then it decided "eh... I'm tired. Forget it. I'm not connecting to the internet. No update for you!"
I'm typing this out on my laptop from even further away from the router than my Wii U is and my laptop is fine. I think the Wii U doesn't like the idea of the "internet."


----------



## Justin

Just pre-ordered the bundle pack! Loving the Yoshi colours. GO GRAB IT EVERYONE


----------



## RhinoK

What are the Yoshi colours? Will they be able to be seen online?


----------



## TheWonky

There is like, red, pink, yellow,orange, darkblue, light blue, and ?black?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same with the Shy Guy


----------



## FireNinja1

Now I'm mad because it's $12 here in the states to get the packs in advance and grr I JUST WANNA PLAY WITH EM ALREADY!


----------



## Yui Z

Ah, I completely forgot about the update.


----------



## Jawile

I'll probably pick up a 20$ card tomorrow so I can get the Yoshi colors and some Pikmin DLC.


----------



## Gandalf

Those teasers of Link on a motorbike remind me so much of this rumour from 2008 about some futuristic zelda game. Anyone remember? I think Link was actually supposed to ride a motorbike in it called epona rather than a horse. Eponabike, make it happen.

and earthbounding, man do I miss his videos.


----------



## Yui Z

Gandalf said:


> Those teasers of Link on a motorbike remind me so much of this rumour from 2008 about some futuristic zelda game. Anyone remember?* I think Link was actually supposed to ride a motorbike in it called epona rather than a horse. Eponabike, make it happen.*
> 
> and earthbounding, man do I miss his videos.


Where's the like button again?


----------



## Gregriii

That is not MK8 It's nintendo kart 8  D:


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Im so excited for the animal crossing DLC to release ^-^% I went and preordered the bundle =3


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

There are times when having a debit/credit card as an adult are awesome. I pre-ordered the bundle this morning.
Also, anyone up to race on MK8? I need to stock up on Wii U friends for Smash and Mario Kart. PM please... or direct me to another appropriate board, I suppose.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> There are times when having a debit/credit card as an adult are awesome. I pre-ordered the bundle this morning.



There are times when it's awesome and times when the e-shop random rejects a card that then worked later today at an atm, so I bought an eshop card online - assuming it'll just e-mail me the code and instead I have to wait for it to be delivered on Monday. I want my yoshis and shy guys. D:


----------



## FireNinja1

Initially I started getting a but angry because I knew my parents would never agree to that. But then I got over it, because the Yoshi and Shy Guy recolorings actually didn't seem like a big deal to me after I started thinking about it a bit.

/OpinionNotFact


----------



## Jacob4

We're playing in the 150cc Tournament - Join if you wish!!


----------



## Javocado

F L a K e said:


> We're playing in the 150cc Tournament - Join if you wish!!



Awww did I miss out? :-/


----------



## RhinoK

Suppose this is how the colours will work. I don't understand why Link's racing but not Diddy Kong or Bowser Jr. No wonder they left for SSB4.


----------



## laineybop

The Mercedes updates are available now...the cars are not very fast, but really nice to look at...


----------



## FireNinja1

laineybop said:


> The Mercedes updates are available now...the cars are not very fast, but really nice to look at...



They're really just reskins. One is the equivalent of the Standard, one of the Pipe Frame, and one of the Tri-Speeder. I think they're good enough if put with the right character and some basic knowledge of statistic mechanics.


----------



## Paperboy012305

FireNinja1 said:


> They're really just reskins. One is the equivalent of the Standard, one of the Pipe Frame, and one of the Tri-Speeder. I think they're good enough if put with the right character and some basic knowledge of statistic mechanics.


I've noticed this as well, I knew they looked suspicious


----------



## Cress

FireNinja1 said:


> They're really just reskins. One is the equivalent of the Standard, one of the Pipe Frame, and one of the Tri-Speeder. I think they're good enough if put with the right character and some basic knowledge of statistic mechanics.



Simpler way of organizing it:
GLA= Standard ATV
Silver Arrow= Standard Bike
Other one I forgot somehow= Standard Kart

And GLA Tires= Standard Tires.


Before looking at my records, I expected to have around 9,000 coins. When I finally did look, I only have around 6,500.  I got 2,000 in the first 3 days, but 3 months later and I'm still not at 10,000?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

FireNinja1 said:


> #spreadtheandrew



Oh my god o:

Oh, is it May yet? I preordered the packs today, loving these Yoshis. :3


----------



## Gregriii

btw, we will be able to buy the dlc in a game, without a paypal or something? D:


----------



## Hyoshido

Only on the store and you'd have to buy it with a Credit/Debit card or Nintendo Store voucher


----------



## Cory

I wish in the dlc they had a new kart/bike/atv that has inside drift.


----------



## Cory

We are playing right now.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I named my New Leaf town "Racetown", it would be quite funny if the Animal Crossing track has the same name ;-;


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I've visited several mario kart dream towns with cars and street lights and traffic lights. I think they are amazing


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I named my New Leaf town "Racetown", it would be quite funny if the Animal Crossing track has the same name ;-;


Oh really? I'm thinking its gonna be called "Circuitville" its not 8 characters but who cares, Smashville's name isn't 8 characters i'm sure Circuitville will work.


----------



## Cress

I hit 2,000 VR! Yay!


----------



## FireNinja1

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Oh my god o:
> 
> Oh, is it May yet? I preordered the packs today, loving these Yoshis. :3


It's a new trend. I'm not fully dedicated to it yet. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> btw, we will be able to buy the dlc in a game, without a paypal or something? D:



Nintendo eShop gift cards.


----------



## RhinoK

Wait wrong topic


----------



## CR33P

why did they have to add all the dlc pictures everywhere
it's freaking annoying, it makes everything look cluttered, the start menu, roster, and race track


----------



## Trent the Paladin

CR33P said:


> why did they have to add all the dlc pictures everywhere
> it's freaking annoying, it makes everything look cluttered, the start menu, roster, and race track



It's not that cluttered, but it would be nice to be able to hide them until downloaded.


----------



## Javocado

Tom said:


> It's not that cluttered, but it would be nice to be able to hide them until downloaded.



They're just <censored>-teasing


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> why did they have to add all the dlc pictures everywhere
> it's freaking annoying, it makes everything look cluttered, the start menu, roster, and race track


BUY OUR DLC
PLEASE ITS REALLY GOOD WE PROMISE

What other kind of DLC would you guys like to see? I know that there might be no DLC after this, but we can dream.
Personally I'd love a Kirby pack that added Kirby and King Dedede. It's especially painful to not see Kirby in MK8 after that Rosalina reveal video for Super Smash Bros 4, which started off with Kirby crashing on Rainbow Road. **** you, Sakurai.
Apart from that, I'd love to see Samus in a kart. She'd look ridiculous, and I'd love to see it.


----------



## BerryPop

Reindeer said:


> I know that there might be no DLC after this, but we can dream.
> Personally I'd love a Kirby pack that added Kirby and King Dedede.


DONT FORGET META KNIGHT


----------



## Reindeer

BerryPop said:


> DONT FORGET META KNIGHT


Believe it or not, I was trying to.


----------



## Paperboy012305

All I want is Funky Kong and maybe Diddy Kong and Bowser Jr. back, their awesome.

I'm sure Nintendo will show trailers of those DLC packs, they gotta (I hope).


----------



## Jinglefruit

I want Birdo and King Boo to return. (And maybe Petey Prianha!) I'd also love a pikmin themed track and Gracie Graces car from AC:GC.

But I feel it's more likely ~especially with smash bros direction~ that we'll get a retro games pack with sonic, pacman and megaman or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Paperboy012305 said:


> All I want is Funky Kong and maybe Diddy Kong and Bowser Jr. back, their awesome.
> 
> I'm sure Nintendo will show trailers of those DLC packs, they gotta (I hope).


We'll probably start seeing trailers closer to release for the first DLC pack no doubt.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Funky, Diddy, and BJ are my realistic dream. Ness is my dream dream.


----------



## Jawile

Can we stop calling him BJ

reminds me of a certain other abbreviation


----------



## Cress

I had one of the most chaotic races on Rainbow Road today.
I was in third and got a Crazy 8. Used it and was still in third. The next item box was ANOTHER Crazy 8. Now I thought the game was glitching out. (It was a full room of 12 people). I think I got up to second after that. Next item: A BULLET BILL! IN SECOND PLACE!!! So I used it, and instead of going forward, it immediately turned right off the edge, then went downwards counting as me driving off the stage. O_O I wanted to save it, but I forgot. Oops. If you wanted to know, I ended up in second, first place went to a friend.


----------



## TheWonky

Who is BJ, BOWSER JR?


----------



## Cory

We are playing now.


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> Can we stop calling him BJ
> 
> reminds me of a certain other abbreviation


Bieber, Justin? YOURE OBSESSED

I wonder when we'll see the first real person in a Mario Kart game, a la Danica Patrick in Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed.

Miyamoto for Mario Kart.


----------



## TheWonky

Are you stil playing?


----------



## Cress

The one problem I have with the DLC is that it'll take up more than 2GB of memory. I have a  deluxe Wii U and it's already almost out of memory, and it definitely will be after this DLC comes out. I know you can buy USBs and get more memory, but 32GB isn't much to start out with if they're making DLC this big!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The one problem I have with the DLC is that it'll take up more than 2GB of memory. I have a  deluxe Wii U and it's already almost out of memory, and it definitely will be after this DLC comes out. I know you can buy USBs and get more memory, but 32GB isn't much to start out with if they're making DLC this big!


It wasn't that big to begin with if you planned on going mostly digital only. You're better off buying a cheaper external hard drive and then saving some games to to that.


----------



## Cory

Anyone want to play now?


----------



## Jinglefruit

^I'll probably be on in 40 ish minutes. I haven't fed anyone a shell all day.


----------



## TheWonky

Are ya guys playing?


----------



## RhinoK

I'm up to play.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm just ~attempting~ to join a global room with a friend. But keep being unable to join.


----------



## RhinoK

Anyone playing because right now it's me and some guy

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh hi jingle

I'm experimenting with inward bikes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think we can all agree I'm terrible with inward drift

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY SHY GUYS

- - - Post Merge - - -

THIS GAME IS HEAVILY LUCKBASED SCREW THIS I'M PLAYING MARIO PARTY


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

CR33P said:


> why did they have to add all the dlc pictures everywhere
> it's freaking annoying, it makes everything look cluttered, the start menu, roster, and race track



Isabelle will be taunting me for the next 8 months.


----------



## Paperboy012305

LOL, this video makes me want to play as Dry Bowser more.


----------



## Cress

RhinoK said:


> Anyone playing because right now it's me and some guy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh hi jingle
> 
> I'm experimenting with inward bikes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think we can all agree I'm terrible with inward drift
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WHY ARE THERE SO MANY SHY GUYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> THIS GAME IS HEAVILY LUCKBASED SCREW THIS I'M PLAYING MARIO PARTY



That escalated quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> LOL, this video makes me want to play as Dry Bowser more.



Now I want to see Dry Bowser on a Unicycle.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Reindeer said:


> BUY OUR DLC
> PLEASE ITS REALLY GOOD WE PROMISE
> 
> What other kind of DLC would you guys like to see? I know that there might be no DLC after this, but we can dream.
> Personally I'd love a Kirby pack that added Kirby and King Dedede. It's especially painful to not see Kirby in MK8 after that Rosalina reveal video for Super Smash Bros 4, which started off with Kirby crashing on Rainbow Road. **** you, Sakurai.
> Apart from that, I'd love to see Samus in a kart. She'd look ridiculous, and I'd love to see it.



Luma, Astro/Captain Toad, and another ACNL character. Then I'm good


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Luma, Astro/Captain Toad, and another ACNL character. Then I'm good


Let that be the main female villager we first saw when we first heard of AC:NL.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let that be the main female villager we first saw when we first heard of AC:NL.



I'm hoping that like the Yoshis and Shy Guys there will be 8 villagers to pick from. 

Also, if ever they added more DLC they could put in Bowser Jr and then have the Koopalings as his alt colours too - like in SSB, and that will free up another 6 character slots on the selection (assuming no more spaces get added) And then Birdo / Diddy / Boo / Dry Bones and 2 characters from other games could be added.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm hoping that like the Yoshis and Shy Guys there will be 8 villagers to pick from.


Ah yes, let them do that. It'll be the human characters from the concept art. I bet there will be more.


----------



## Cress

I just have to wonder why they didn't have different colored Toads as the DLC bonus instead of Shy Guys. Shy Guys are rarely a color other than red, but Toads are always different colors! Green Toad DLC later maybe?


----------



## Javocado

*MARIO KART MONDAY
6 HOURS
BE THERE OR BE KIND OF SQUARE*


----------



## BerryPop

Hopefully i make it, i'm going shopping and told my mom to get us back before 7.


----------



## Mr. Kat

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just have to wonder why they didn't have different colored Toads as the DLC bonus instead of Shy Guys. Shy Guys are rarely a color other than red, but Toads are always different colors! Green Toad DLC later maybe?



I can agree with you there. The species of Shy Guy isn't usually a color other than red, unlike Toad which are lots of different colors. It would have made sense to replace the different colors of Shy Guy with colors for Toad, or at least include Toad in the bonus DLC. I would like to see different Toad colors in other upcoming DLC packs, assuming Nintendo wants to keep making them. If not, I guess we won't be seeing any new colors for Toad.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Toad fully deserves different colors, and different costumes (astrotoad and captain toad, I'm talking).


----------



## FireNinja1

Javocado said:


> *MARIO KART MONDAY
> 6 HOURS
> BE THERE OR BE KIND OF SQUARE*


How do you be kind of square?

I'm also rethinking my opinion of the preordering of the DLC now. Now I'm starting to actually wanna get it myself. Well, there's gift cards.

(Also, last night, I was Skypeing, and someone told me that they had "accidentally" bought the packs seperately. Suffice it to say that there was rage, sympathy, and all-caps bundled into about 10 minutes lol.)


----------



## Cory

I just wanted to play as cat toad.


----------



## Javocado

*MARIO KART MONDAY
1 HOUR*


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I'm being square and not attending s:

Bc my internet has a ping of 900 >_>


----------



## Javocado

*MKM!!!*


----------



## BerryPop

D: My dad was working on the half above ground/half below ground basements ceiling
No i dont need a basement, we dont have tornadoes
we just have a weird floor


----------



## Axeler137

I really want this game with everything that I am. One day I will own a WiiU and have that game before it becomes 'old'. 
What's even better is there is a Gameworks in town that has a Esports room where you can play everything inside (PC, Xbox One, WiiU, etc.) for like 5 bucks an hour. I'm so happy I'm going back asap.


----------



## Koops

I'm really hoping for a DLC pack with E. Gadd, King Boo, and a Greenie! And a poltergust kart option would be really cool as well. :3


----------



## NyaaChan

Just bought it two days ago, didn't had much time to play it yet since I've been working a lot of hours lately.

Finished the mushroom cup and another one and I do start to realise that even the 50CC isn't as easy as Mario Kart 7.
I completed all the cups on Mario Kart 7 on my 2DS and I did find it way easier. It might be lack of experience with this controller.

Well if someone wants to add me so we can play, just send me a PM


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

The DLC packs look nice. I'm thinking about getting them. And yeah, they should consider making more DLC packs like this, but with more character variety. I mean tanooki mario and kitty peach look nice, but they're technically still the same characters.


----------



## Amissapanda

I bought _Mario Kart 8_ on release date! It was actually what tipped the scales for me getting a WiiU (as I got the bundle offered with it). 

I've been really enjoying it, even these many months later. Occasionally I do livestreams of it, or record for LP purposes, but otherwise I just play for fun. I'm not really a super-competitive racer or anything. 

I'm definitely looking forward to the upcoming DLCs, which I already pre-purchased (seriously, it's a great deal for both packs!). It's going to be fun to play Link, but moreso, I'm looking forward to driving with Isabelle! They really came out of left field with that DLC, but I'm excited for it! Sometimes surprises can be nice. : )


----------



## Javocado

*MARIO KART MONDAY 18 HOURS*


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just had the chance to try it out via rental, love it!  Hope to buy it when I can. Like to race as Bowser the most, followed by Koopa and Yoshi.


----------



## Javocado

Mario Kart Monday in about two hours!

Here is the tourney code: 8842-2839-4305


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm, since there's DLC coming out soon it feels like there's no point for me to play MK8 anymore. Until DLC 1 comes, then when DLC 2 comes out. The wait for Villager hype is no more!!!


----------



## ACNiko

I just pre-purchased the two DLC packs today, as well as downloading the free Merchedes DLC. I haven't played Mario Kart 8 since June or July, so it will be great to pick up this game now again with some new content.


----------



## violetneko

Just as long as the first DLC pack is still around come Christmastime, I'll be quite happy 
I imagine it would, since DLC pack 2 isn't coming out until spring. Link + cat cruiser = happy violetneko


----------



## ACNiko

violetneko said:


> Just as long as the first DLC pack is still around come Christmastime, I'll be quite happy
> I imagine it would, since DLC pack 2 isn't coming out until spring. Link + cat cruiser = happy violetneko



Wasn't it confirmed that the Zelda pack would come in November?


----------



## violetneko

ACNiko said:


> Wasn't it confirmed that the Zelda pack would come in November?



Yeah, I was just wondering about duration


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm considering streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight or tomorrow night on twitch (depends on my work schedule). It's something I used to do pretty regularly, but I've been a bit busy as of late. I may have the time one of these nights, though, so I'm considering it.

Would anyone here want the link if/when I stream?


----------



## Zigzag991

I'd be up for some watching it/karting myself.


----------



## spCrossing

I haven't touched Mario Kart 8 since August.
I love the game, I'm just waiting for the DLC to come out so I can throw Blue Shells as Link...and eventually the Villager.


----------



## n64king

One says November 2014 and the other May 2015. And I'm sure someone can correct me on the November one but I swear I saw 14th or 21st? Maybe it's in the actual MK8 game when you press Store.


----------



## Zigzag991

n64king said:


> 21st?



Lord if this is true November 21st will be a night to remember,


----------



## n64king

I'm combing the articles I read trying to find it but it might have been wrong if I can't find it immediately. But both the dates I mentioned are Fridays and the Mercedes stuff came out on a Saturday. Close days, no idea if any coloration but the whole month of November I'll be on pins and needles for it. I'm too anxious to find out what's inside the locked GPXs


----------



## Zigzag991

n64king said:


> I'm combing the articles I read trying to find it but it might have been wrong if I can't find it immediately. But both the dates I mentioned are Fridays and the Mercedes stuff came out on a Saturday. Close days, no idea if any coloration but the whole month of November I'll be on pins and needles for it. I'm too anxious to find out what's inside the locked GPXs



Couple that with ORAS AND SMASH U LIKE HOLY CRAP

At this point I seriously think they might just do it for the sake of the insanity it will cause


----------



## n64king

October is out of control. I got MK8, ORAS, Smash U, Bayonetta, and like too many eShop things this coming month and week. Hyrule Warriors basically fits inside this bubble.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> I'm considering streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight or tomorrow night on twitch (depends on my work schedule). It's something I used to do pretty regularly, but I've been a bit busy as of late. I may have the time one of these nights, though, so I'm considering it.
> 
> Would anyone here want the link if/when I stream?



What time?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Lord if this is true November 21st will be a night to remember,



XD I don't know what I'd care about more.
What if Captain Toad came out that day as well?


----------



## Zigzag991

n64king said:


> October is out of control. I got MK8, ORAS, Smash U, Bayonetta, and like too many eShop things this coming month and week. Hyrule Warriors basically fits inside this bubble.



Yeah but in this case 3 (technically 4) major titles/DLC are being released in the same day

ORAS, MK8 DLC, SMASH U

OMFG


----------



## RhinoK

Zigzag991 said:


> Yeah but in this case 3 (technically 4) major titles/DLC are being released in the same day
> 
> ORAS, MK8 DLC, SMASH U
> 
> OMFG


Smash U demo?? I'm confused


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What time?



I'm generally an evening EST streamer. Sooo... probably around 9PM EST. But it depends on whether or not I get a call from work tonight. If not, I'll stream probably around that time tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> I'm generally an evening EST streamer. Sooo... probably around 9PM EST. But it depends on whether or not I get a call from work tonight. If not, I'll stream probably around that time tomorrow for sure.



That's 6 PM for me, so I'll try to watch! I don't have my Wii U right now, so I can't play.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's 6 PM for me, so I'll try to watch! I don't have my Wii U right now, so I can't play.



It'll be tomorrow night, since I've got work in the morning. But I'll aim for around 8-9PM EST. Might be a tad later if I end up waiting for friends that can't join until later.


----------



## spCrossing

RhinoK said:


> Smash U demo?? I'm confused


No, Smash U is going to come out on that day. Even though it isn't comfirmed yet, it's going to come out on that day anyway.
Yeah, people will complain that they can't release highly anticipated games on the same day but....
They always did that.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> It'll be tomorrow night, since I've got work in the morning. But I'll aim for around 8-9PM EST. Might be a tad later if I end up waiting for friends that can't join until later.


Sounds fun, although I probably won't be around due to timezone differences heh D':


----------



## Guero101

No MKM???


----------



## Capella

mkm is dead


----------



## BerryPop

awww


----------



## Guero101

That sucks ):


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be streaming _Mario Kart 8_ here in about 15 minutes!: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

If a lot of my Nintendo network friends don't show, I may add some new watchers to the stream in to play. All depends on if I have room or not!

Either way, you're welcome to come by and watch, if you'd like!


----------



## Hyoshido

Awesome, gonna watch it as soon as it starts I hope c:


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just got a copy of it . Tried it out via rental and liked it so much that I had to get it. Love racing as Bowser so far.


----------



## RhinoK

The B Dasher makes its return!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RhinoK said:


> The B Dasher makes its return!



I love that little kart.  Though I have no idea if I'll use it.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I managed to dodge a blue shell for the first time ever. I've never been able to pull it off, so I was surprised and a little proud. 

I uploaded a video. http://youtu.be/QmJNBDkyEr0?t=45s


----------



## Jeremy

I can't join Mario Kart Monday tonight because my Wii U is broken!  It wants to update before letting me play online, but the update failed 5 times.  I have to call Nintendo.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be Livestreaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight around 8 or 9PM EST (probably closer to 8:30 so I can do pre-live audio tests and such), if anyone's interested. Monday nights generally work best for me to stream since my weekend is Tue/Wed.

If you want to drop by, I'll be streaming here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll most likely be there this time Amissa c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Awesome. : )

Going *LIVE*, shortly! 

Also, as a pre-warning: I curse. Sometimes a lot. And on the occasion that I'm on a Skype call with other friends, a lot of them curse as well.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome. : )
> 
> Going *LIVE*, shortly!
> 
> Also, as a pre-warning: I curse. Sometimes a lot. And on the occasion that I'm on a Skype call with other friends, a lot of them curse as well.



Yes, it's still on! Internet, please work!


----------



## n64king

/medium long rant
Loooord have some mercy I am so sick to damn death of cluster frick races. EVERYONE is stuck together 1st-9th because it keeps giving EVERYONE triple mushrooms and coins over and over and over and no one can pass one another because we finally get shells but we're all near each other so everyone just explodes. Like 7/10 races wowowow help kill me please


I wish I could show, it just happened so bad again. Everyone was like 3 feet from each other but no one was getting anything but coins.


----------



## Javocado

Master Cycle confirmed for DLC!!!
Looks pretty spiffy!



source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Master Cycle confirmed for DLC!!!
> Looks pretty spiffy!
> View attachment 71213
> 
> source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica



Brony bike to match the brony mobile.  

But where is the track details... and an actual release date? :S


----------



## Solar

LOOK AT THE OFFICIAL ARTWORK FOR THESE CUTIES. ISABELLE'S KART <333


----------



## Byngo

Solar said:


> LOOK AT THE OFFICIAL ARTWORK FOR THESE CUTIES. ISABELLE'S KART <333



OH MY LORD

OMG ISABELLE'S KART

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nintendo PLS let these characters come sooner


----------



## n64king

Solar said:


> LOOK AT THE OFFICIAL ARTWORK FOR THESE CUTIES. ISABELLE'S KART <333



*explodes* sooooo cute + glad I preordered that lolol

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy crap why's it got to be so far away. May 2015


----------



## Solar

I would be so happy if the Animal Crossing pack in November and the Link one in May


----------



## Jawile

Got a question. Kind of short on money after an... incident. To get the Yoshi colors, do I need to pre-order the DLC, or just have both?


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> Got a question. Kind of short on money after an... incident. To get the Yoshi colors, do I need to pre-order the DLC, or just have both?


Just have both. Even if you buy both separately as they're released, you'll get the Yoshi and Shy Guy colors.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! Hope you don't mind me giving a heads up here again! 

I'm about to go *LIVE* with *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness!*

Here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to stop on by! Or if I know you, I'd be happy to join you to races, too.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Spoiler:  new DLC info (no date tho)









GAIS. Yoshi circuit from GC returns, and the last new kart (tanooki jeep thing)


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> Spoiler:  new DLC info (no date tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAIS. Yoshi circuit from GC returns, and the last new kart (tanooki jeep thing)



Yes! Double Dash had so many good courses and I'm glad one of my personal favorites is getting the MK8 treatment and that tanooki kart is pretty cute.


----------



## Zigzag991

YEEEES!!! YOSHI BE REKIN'!!!

So this means any track can be brought back more than once!

ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!!!!!!


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> Yes! Double Dash had so many good courses and I'm glad one of my personal favorites is getting the MK8 treatment and that tanooki kart is pretty cute.


Yeah, I'm glad to see more Double Dash courses make it into MK8. They could just make all DLC DD courses and I'd be the happiest person alive.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> Yeah, I'm glad to see more Double Dash courses make it into MK8. They could just make all DLC DD courses and I'd be the happiest person alive.


Agreed. Please bring back Drift Park (Baby Park).


----------



## RhinoK

Eh I wish we had new DLC retro courses (not onez
s we've seen twice bar Super Crircuit). But I would like to see  Kalimari Desert, N64 Bowser's Castle and Choco mountain again albeit appearing as retro courses in the past.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Oh man, that tanooki jeep is all kinds of cute. And yay for a classic Double Dash track coming back. I also hope that Baby Park comes back. That course was a lot of fun and took little time for things to get crazy.


----------



## Amissapanda

Does anyone know if there's an exact date on the DLC release yet? Some have been telling me it's November 11th, others are claiming November 21st, and I have no idea where they're getting their info from or if it's even legit. We know it's going to be in November, but has an actual _date_ been set for the release of the content? (Those darn unlocked courses and characters have been teasing me every time I play. lol)

I haven't found anything official, so all of these supposed "leaks" of dates are confusing.


----------



## Jinglefruit

There is no definite date yet. I'm not sure where Nov 11th came from, but I when I googled searched that, your post comes up before any actual rumours it'll release that day.  So I doubt it.
But I do know people are only thinking the 21st because Smash bros and Pokemon release that day (in US atleast) and they expect Nintendo to trollishly make everyone hype for a single weekend. 

I am hoping it comes out on the 1st at midnight. But I assume the May DLC won't be until the end so it can be out on the 1 year anniversary of the game.


----------



## Amissapanda

Okay, thanks for clearing that up. That's what I thought, but with people feeding me different things, it's hard to know what's accurate and what's not. I did some googling, but it didn't help very much.

I actually wouldn't be too surprised if it did end up being the 21st. Nintendo has already piled two big game releases on the same day and it's entirely possible that they might throw the DLC in on top of that (and possibly as some extra hype for Smash with Link being included and courses we have yet to see). They're all about money, after all, and a marketing strategy like that hits from all angles: Smash fans will want to buy the new Smash game, Pokemon lovers will want one (or both) of the new Pokemon games, and the Mario Kart 8 racers will want the DLC. And that way they rope in people who want more than one of them, as well---bigger bucks for Nintendo.

It's a lot at once, but if Nintendo is already going the route to release both largely-anticipated games on the same day, I really wouldn't put it past them at this point. And I think if it was going to be released much sooner, they would have probably announced it by now.

Who knows, though! It's all speculation at this point. I'd love it if it came out on the 1st, but I'm not about to get my hopes up. lol


----------



## Jinglefruit

S'okies. There are a lot of random rumours and all sorts going around these games. I only really pay heed to stuff Nintendo states themselves now.

I would like to point out Pokemon was planned for Nov 21st from the start. (excluding areas that broke release for XYs global release) And Smash bros, I believe was supposed to have a global first week of December release, but America are getting it early just because of Black Friday hype. The rest of the world are not getting it on November 21st, so we don't have the 2 big games releasing on 1 day situation you guys have. Infact Europe don't even have either game coming out on November 21st.


----------



## Amissapanda

Yeah, I figured Black Friday had to play a part in it, as far as North America goes. That's part of the reason I'm thinking they're really going to just release everything at once.


----------



## Javocado

MKM TOMORROW LMAO


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> MKM TOMORROW LMAO



Maaayybe, (by which I mean probably if people are playing ) though if I have one more late night my brain might cut out.


----------



## ACNiko

Do we have an official release date for the Zelda DLC pack yet? All I've heard is November.


----------



## FireNinja1

Jinglefruit said:


> Maaayybe, (by which I mean probably if people are playing ) though if I have one more late night my brain might cut out.



MKM is basically dead, from what I have heard...


----------



## Jinglefruit

ACNiko said:


> Do we have an official release date for the Zelda DLC pack yet? All I've heard is November.



Nope. 



FireNinja1 said:


> MKM is basically dead, from what I have heard...



I imagine it'll pick up when the DLC comes out. And I've been busy the past 4 weeks, so I wasn't sure if anyone has been on.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! 

I'm streaming *Mario Kart 8* tonight, as per my Monday usual! (In just a minute, actually!)

You can find the stream here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

If I know you from this site, let me know in the chat and perhaps you can come and race in the friends room! Or you can just come to watch, too. It's all good. :3

Pre-warning: I curse, and sometimes when I'm on Skype with some of the other people I race with, they curse too. We're adults, so keep that in mind if you drop in!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for hopping in, ZigZag! : ) I hope you had fun!


----------



## Reindeer

*Get Excite!*

It looks like the same setup as Baby Park from Double Dash, with course elements being randomized every time it's played. It's a pretty neat idea and I wonder if any other classic Nintendo titles will be getting courses in the DLC.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reindeer said:


> youtube.watch?v=dQ7yVvxk8Q4​
> *Get Excite!*
> 
> It looks like the same setup as Baby Park from Double Dash, with course elements being randomized every time it's played. It's a pretty neat idea and I wonder if any other classic Nintendo titles will be getting courses in the DLC.



That looks pretty damn cool (and it'd make a great battle stage even though it'll probably never happen.) 
I don't think it'll be as hectic as baby park though, items can't go over the centre barrier and the backs of some ramps will help stop backward travelling shells. ~ And we'll need more than 3 laps and giant bowser shells. <- Which should totally be added as DLC!


----------



## Reindeer

Jinglefruit said:


> That looks pretty damn cool (and it'd make a great battle stage even though it'll probably never happen.)
> I don't think it'll be as hectic as baby park though, items can't go over the centre barrier and the backs of some ramps will help stop backward travelling shells. ~ And we'll need more than 3 laps and giant bowser shells. <- Which should totally be added as DLC!


True, I just meant that it had was the same two turns to make one long course. I think the random elements will be interesting, as nobody will go into the course with an optimal route in mind. You'll have to get some good items to beat down the competition.

Also, just noticed that another classic course was sorta kinda confirmed? I'm not sure how legit it is, but Wario's Gold Mine from MKWii is listed as a track in Pack 1 here. Take that as you will.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reindeer said:


> True, I just meant that it had was the same two turns to make one long course. I think the random elements will be interesting, as nobody will go into the course with an optimal route in mind. You'll have to get some good items to beat down the competition.
> 
> Also, just noticed that another classic course was sorta kinda confirmed? I'm not sure how legit it is, but Wario's Gold Mine from MKWii is listed as a track in Pack 1 here. Take that as you will.



-lifts up rock-
Hello Reindeer, while you've been under there, us on the outside world have known Wario Gold mine is returning since the DLC was announced. It's shown on the pack 1 image.  

Yeah, I hope the random routes are different each time, and not like Toads turnpikes 3 different car options. But I am excitebike now.


----------



## Justin

I am excite for excite bike.


----------



## Reindeer

Jinglefruit said:


> -lifts up rock-
> Hello Reindeer, while you've been under there, us on the outside world have known Wario Gold mine is returning since the DLC was announced. It's shown on the pack 1 image.


WAH YOU FOUND ME

Well, I've made a fool out of myself. Everyone laugh at the deer.
I'll just blame me not noticing on the fact that I played very little of MKWii.


----------



## RhinoK

My family has fell in love with Mario Kart 8... so they're purchasing the DLC packs.

This is going to be a stupid question but; are karts allowed on the Excitebike course?


----------



## Jinglefruit

RhinoK said:


> My family has fell in love with Mario Kart 8... so they're purchasing the DLC packs.
> 
> This is going to be a stupid question but; are karts allowed on the Excitebike course?



Rainbow Yoshis and Shy guys 4 U.

And undoubtedly. Pretty sure it only shows bikes in the promo video because the original game was bikes only. Otherwise it'd be the rarest track ever online, and either force you into a random bike if selected or not be an option if you chose to drive a kart before track selection.

Also the Smash Bros Amiibo confirmed to work with MK8 ~ via a Walmart advert. (Or atleast Mario, Peach, DK and Yoshi from wave 1 - no word on Link / Villager)
Linky


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Reindeer said:


> It looks like the same setup as Baby Park from Double Dash, with course elements being randomized every time it's played. It's a pretty neat idea and I wonder if any other classic Nintendo titles will be getting courses in the DLC.



That does look cool. If other classic Nintendo titles get a course maybe Balloon Fight? Donkey Kong?


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be live-streaming MK8 again tonight, if anyone is interested in joining!

Letting you guys know early, in case anyone wants to be added to play.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I'll be live-streaming MK8 again tonight, if anyone is interested in joining!
> 
> Letting you guys know early, in case anyone wants to be added to play.



I'm interested(maybe haha)
Around what time?


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> I'm interested(maybe haha)
> Around what time?



I usually shoot for around 8 or 9PM EST time. (Usually ends up closer to 9PM, as I have a curse of never being able to start on time for whatever reasons.)


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I usually shoot for around 8 or 9PM EST time. (Usually ends up closer to 9PM, as I have a curse of never being able to start on time for whatever reasons.)



Curses, I'm watching my wrestling program around that time lol.


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> Curses, I'm watching my wrestling program around that time lol.



Ah, I see. Perhaps another time, then. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

About to go LIVE!

http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Let me know if you want to be added into the game if I know you from here!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I just realised this hasn't been mentioned on here yet. 



Spoiler: Leaky leaky



If anyone hasn't seen, Nintendo accidentally leaked info on their Mario Kart website last night (now taken down).

It included; 
 ~ Software system update for Amiibo integration on the 13th (very likely the DLC pack wil release with it seeing as the Mercedes karts came with the last software update)
 ~ Samus, Kirby, Fox and Captain Falcon (and Link and the Mario amiibo) amiibo figures will be compatible with MK8. Allowing you to dress your mii up as the characters. (How this works for Kirby no one knows. xP)

Liiink



I'm pretty sure this'll be shown on the direct in 3.5 hours. But hype!


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> I just realised this hasn't been mentioned on here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leaky leaky
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen, Nintendo accidentally leaked info on their Mario Kart website last night (now taken down).
> 
> It included;
> ~ Software system update for Amiibo integration on the 13th (very likely the DLC pack wil release with it seeing as the Mercedes karts came with the last software update)
> ~ Samus, Kirby, Fox and Captain Falcon (and Link and the Mario amiibo) amiibo figures will be compatible with MK8. Allowing you to dress your mii up as the characters. (How this works for Kirby no one knows. xP)
> 
> Liiink
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this'll be shown on the direct in 3.5 hours. But hype!



Hope they do come on the 13th!
And maybe a Kirby hat like the Streetpass one?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Hope they do come on the 13th!
> And maybe a Kirby hat like the Streetpass one?



I hope they come tonight. But I guess next week is good too. 
Yeah, others have said it might just be the streetpass hats for them ~ seeing as they already have templates. I can see the Mario characters and Link also just being mii hats seeing as these amiibo were made for Smash predominantly and we don't know yet if they can actually store data for other games.


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, that dashes my dreams of the Amiibos being used to actually port the _character_ in. Still, good information to know and more of a reason for me not to buy those figures. lol 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Well, that dashes my dreams of the Amiibos being used to actually port the _character_ in. Still, good information to know and more of a reason for me not to buy those figures. lol
> 
> Thanks for the info!



I gave up that notion when Link and Villager became DLC. I think Nintendo intended on this originally, but it proved too much work to actually impliment. 

Also a few people think this is pointing to more DLC with those characters included, but if that were the case Villager would be listed and he's not. 

But we'll see what comes from the direct. Maybe they'll make the back of your miis head look convincing enough that you can just name a Mii Fox and use that?


----------



## Reindeer

Jinglefruit said:


> But we'll see what comes from the direct. Maybe they'll make the back of your miis head look convincing enough that you can just name a Mii Fox and use that?


If they're using the StreetPass hats as reference like SSB4 did, then maybe. If you squint a little at least.
I think there's not much else they could've done with the Amiibo. Channeling the character in would require a fairly large update, and while I'd love a Nintendo All-Stars racing title I think they're easing consumers (or themselves) into it with the upcoming DLC.

Hoping to see more on this in the Direct that's on in an hour or something.


----------



## Javocado

*NOVEMBER 13TH BRING ON THE MKM REVIVAL*


----------



## Reindeer

No, but seriously... Mute City looked great. I loved F-Zero back in the days and it's kinda sad that they've let the series, however short it was, die off like that. Hopefully this DLC pack will let me relive those happy times... maybe. 

The Master Cycle or whatever looks great in-game, and the Hyrule Circuit also looked great. Definitely more excited for this DLC more now. I'll race y'all on Mondays if I can.


----------



## Amissapanda

I could have really done without SNES Rainbow Road coming back _again_ when it was just brought back in MK7, but I'm excited for the other new and returning courses!


----------



## Reindeer

Might as well post the Amiibo trailer. The outfits look really cute, and give me one more reason to invest in Amiibo figures.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm excited for the DLC, but it is a shame that SNES Rainbow Road came back. It was spammed too much for me in MK7 and I now don't like that course. I'm very interested in the Excitebike Arena and Hyrule Circuit.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I could have really done without SNES Rainbow Road coming back _again_ when it was just brought back in MK7, but I'm excited for the other new and returning courses!



Yeah...I'm starting to think Nintendo hates Super Circuit lol.


----------



## Zigzag991

I might be hallucinating, but am I the only one who saw Gobblegut in Dragon Driftway?

HOLY CRAP THAT WAS INSANE THOUGH!!!

These new tracks are too much! I shake at what might be in the 2nd pack!

EDIT: WAJA IT IS GOBBLEGUT!!! I wonder what other things they might bring back. The Weedles (?) would fit in that tree stage!


----------



## Javocado

Nintendo Minute team taking a test drive at the first DLC pack.
They show off the Hyrule Circuit, Mute City, and Excitebike Arena courses.
It's a good watch, check it out fam.


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> -snip-
> 
> Nintendo Minute team taking a test drive at the first DLC pack.
> They show off the Hyrule Circuit, Mute City, and Excitebike Arena courses.
> It's a good watch, check it out fam.


Hyrule Circuit looks pretty fun to ride on, I like the special requirements for the Master Sword to be pulled out.
Mute City looks like a great tribute. It makes me sad that F-Zero is pretty much dead, I kinda wish they'd make another installment. But that's about as likely as Chrono Break coming out in the coming year.
Excitebike Arena looks pretty hectic which is good. Lots of good possible placements for items to screw over other people.

That would have been a much more enjoyable video without Giggle and Gaggle being bad and the purely amateuristic video editing.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Dragon driftway being played on GameXplain. They also do Excitebike, Mute city and Hyrule circuit 1 player, and then have a 4 minute talk on playing the game I think? (haven't watched them yet)


----------



## Javocado

Course looks awesome as expected.
I also love how Tanooki Mario turns into a statue in one of his tricks!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ahknow, everything looks awesome. I think I'm actually more excited for this DLC than everything else at the moment.  I also like that a little triforce appears if Link goes through the master sword ~ or atleast I've seen it once then, not sure if it's just one of his tricks though.

Now we effectively fully know 7 of the 8 tracks. Ice ice outpost we only have 2 tiny clips and a freeze frame, I believe though. Also hoping that an option for playing a round of 40 races appears in the versus rules.

And I love the new glider. The glider selection has been feeling shafted I feel. 

My only disappointment is where the tracks are on the menu. Triforce cup should be on top, and all the retro tracks (and excitebike as it's retro) should be in the Yoshi egg cup on the bottom row. Like, WHO ORGANISED THIS?! ~ Though this does group 3 'flat' tracks together. (as in without water/gliding/0-gravity anywhere)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Another video. Gives a better angle on Ice Ice Outpost and a couple different clips, and an image of Dry Bowser at the end.

Aaand: https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/530341763677184000/photo/1

Some more angles of Ice Ice Outpost and others. We can probably piece together the whole route on that track now.


----------



## Rasha

I was so looking forward to this month because of the DLC 
I just can't wait for it to come out (we need a release date already) and the fact that DLC stages will be available online is just the best thing ever


----------



## Javocado

R-Cookies said:


> I was so looking forward to this month because of the DLC
> I just can't wait for it to come out (we need a release date already) and the fact that DLC stages will be available online is just the best thing ever



DLC drops Thursday fam lol.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be streaming *Mario Kart 8* tonight if anyone's interested!

This time, I'll be shooting to start a little earlier at 8PM. I'll put up a link here when it's closer to that time.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I'll be streaming *Mario Kart 8* tonight if anyone's interested!
> 
> This time, I'll be shooting to start a little earlier at 8PM. I'll put up a link here when it's closer to that time.



You should also stream on Thursday when the DLC drops


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> You should also stream on Thursday when the DLC drops



I plan to. : )

Though it'll have to be much earlier in the day, since a friend of mine is streaming the MK8 DLC that night. I don't want my stream to end up at the same time as theirs.


----------



## Zigzag991

Oohohoho, many streams!

We should all just group up on Thursday and just play, play, *PLAY!!!*

Who else would be interested?


----------



## Reindeer

Zigzag991 said:


> Oohohoho, many streams!
> 
> We should all just group up on Thursday and just play, play, *PLAY!!!*
> 
> Who else would be interested?


I would be if it was later, maybe Friday. I'd like to try out the courses in single player first, get a feel for them.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> I'll be streaming *Mario Kart 8* tonight if anyone's interested!
> 
> This time, I'll be shooting to start a little earlier at 8PM. I'll put up a link here when it's closer to that time.



I'm up for some Mario Kart tonight. Gotta make sure I overplay the current tracks so I can ignore them on Thursday. :3



Zigzag991 said:


> Oohohoho, many streams!
> 
> We should all just group up on Thursday and just play, play, *PLAY!!!*
> 
> Who else would be interested?



Yes. I already plan to spend the day, duvooned in bliss playing.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Anybody want to play?


----------



## Jinglefruit

The Hidden Owl said:


> Anybody want to play?



You're welcome to add me, I'll be playing in about 10 miutes.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm gonna get on for a few races in a bit guys, just preordered the DLC (2 months late to the party yeah) like 2 days ago so I'll be rocking a Yoshi.


----------



## Amissapanda

Unfortunately, I have to cancel the stream. Twitch is having technical issues and I've been told it's not just on my end, so... can't stream without my channel. :S Dang. I had everything all set up to go, too.

I'll see about putting it off until 8:30PM/9PM EST and maybe Twitch will have resolved their issues by then.

Edit again: Yeah, got confirmation from Twitch's support end. They're investigating the site loading issues. I'll shoot for *8:30PM EST* and if they're not good by then, I'll go for 9PM.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Awh, the one time I make it as well.  
Well I'm racing on global now

Also inb4 a new tournament has to be made to include the DLC tracks, can we have CPU hard online plox?


----------



## Amissapanda

Twitch is working now, so I'll be streaming at *8:30PM EST*.

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

I guess the timing works out, since the WiiU wants to perform a system update right now anyway. lol

By the way, anyone here who wants me to add you to friends list so you can play on the stream, please lend me your Nintendo Network IDs! Mine is right there in the sidebar.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Twitch is working now, so I'll be streaming at *8:30PM EST*.
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> I guess the timing works out, since the WiiU wants to perform a system update right now anyway. lol
> 
> By the way, anyone here who wants me to add you to friends list so you can play on the stream, please lend me your Nintendo Network IDs! Mine is right there in the sidebar.



Cool, I sent you a request. (Jinglefruit NNID aswell)

Am glad I decided to practice before anything, I am awful after playing MK Wii and 7 over the weekend.


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Cool, I sent you a request. (Jinglefruit NNID aswell)
> 
> Am glad I decided to practice before anything, I am awful after playing MK Wii and 7 over the weekend.



Added! : )


----------



## Javocado

Anyone want to play around 8pm(PST)?


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for coming, Jingle and Zigzag! : )


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks for coming, Jingle and Zigzag! : )



Fanks for streaming. Was a duckload of fun.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> I would be if it was later, maybe Friday. I'd like to try out the courses in single player first, get a feel for them.



I am fine with this.
So can we all agree that Link will be the new Rosalina?


----------



## Zigzag991

Thanks! Was lots of fun!

---

Now I know all the names of the Koopalings:

Larry Larry, Ugly Larry, Kingrock Larry, Tranvestite Larry, Rainbow Larry, over-loader Larry, and Rocker Larry! (I messed up the names of the Larrys :X)

Thank you for that valuable life lesson, Jingle!  

See you all on Thursday!!!! DD


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I am fine with this.
> So can we all agree that Link will be the new Rosalina?



If he is the same weight class and the Master Cycle acts like the Jet Bike then I'm so set


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> If he is the same weight class and the Master Cycle acts like the Jet Bike then I'm so set



I know he is the same weight class and I know the Master Cycle has inside drifting. Since all of the inside drifting bikes have the same stats, I'd say they'll have the same stats as well. Now to see what stats the Triforce Tires have...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Thanks! Was lots of fun!
> 
> ---
> 
> Now I know all the names of the Koopalings:
> 
> Larry Larry, Ugly Larry, Kingrock Larry, Tranvestite Larry, Rainbow Larry, over-loader Larry, and Rocker Larry! (I messed up the names of the Larrys :X)
> 
> Thank you for that valuable life lesson, Jingle!
> 
> See you all on Thursday!!!! DD



=D tbf, I mess them up myself in the panic of playing MB or driving. So long as the description roughly fits only 1 of the Larrys then it's good enough. But Ludwig is always ugly, Wendy is always something remotely genderbending, Morton is always Rock(er/star/god).


----------



## JJarmon

Whenever any of you are playing again, I'd love some piece of the action!  I'm getting back into MK8 after just taking a break.


----------



## violetneko

When I finally get MK8 I'll finally be able to join


----------



## nard

Aahh, DLC hype! 2 more days ( For America, at least ). 


/excitedly waits for Tanooki Mario


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> Aahh, DLC hype! 2 more days ( For America, at least ).
> 
> 
> /excitedly waits for Tanooki Mario


It drops everywhere on Thursday. :V
I'll be starting up my Wii U right after the eShop updates so I can download it. Gonna practise a whole bunch, and hopefully I'll be able to play a bit with you guys later on.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Er, mer, gerd. I need to learn to drive as a heavy character. 
Gold Peach's, Rosalinas and Mortons keep bullying me. :c I've just had 2 races where I've gone from 1st to last being pushed off edges repeatedly. D:


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> Er, mer, gerd. I need to learn to drive as a heavy character.
> Gold Peach's, Rosalinas and Mortons keep bullying me. :c I've just had 2 races where I've gone from 1st to last being pushed off edges repeatedly. D:



Sorry m8


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Sorry m8



Ha, like it was ever you pushing me off, you were always half a lap ahead.  
I had a lot of awful endings to my races while you were playing, but the worst was after you left, 1st to 12th without moving being shoved off Rainbow road 4 times lead to me stopping.


----------



## FireNinja1

Jinglefruit said:


> Er, mer, gerd. I need to learn to drive as a heavy character.
> Gold Peach's, Rosalinas and Mortons keep bullying me. :c I've just had 2 races where I've gone from 1st to last being pushed off edges repeatedly. D:



TBH it's not really going to matter. You're going to be thrown around like a pinball regardless of your weight...


----------



## Jinglefruit

FireNinja1 said:


> TBH it's not really going to matter. You're going to be thrown around like a pinball regardless of your weight...



I've noticed when I play as Yoshi I get shoved less far, so I'm assuming Bowser in a kart won't go half the width of the track in an single collision like I get so often with Larry.

Simillarly, I find the bank of cloud on Cloudtop Cruise awful to navigate with lighter characters, the dips in the cloud will ~rarely, but enough to be annoying~ completely turn you 90 degrees into the walls sometimes, and I've not had this at all with medium and heavies.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'll be racing World Wide if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Jinglefruit

So I just stumbled onto a German video showing:

ICE ICE OUTPOST GAMEPLAY! 
Also actual gameplay of Wario Gold Mine. (and all the rest)
Map display! 
And a shortcut on Mute city that I haven't seen elsewhere.


----------



## Javocado

in the Marketplace, giving away 100 TBT to whoever beats me at Mk8!
Check it out fam.


----------



## Princess

EXCITED TO KICK ALL YOUR BUTTS IN SNES RR


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> So I just stumbled onto a German video showing:
> 
> ICE ICE OUTPOST GAMEPLAY!
> Also actual gameplay of Wario Gold Mine. (and all the rest)
> Map display!
> And a shortcut on Mute city that I haven't seen elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ice Ice Outpost looks a little more basic than I thought it would be, but it still looks fun to race on!


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> EXCITED TO KICK ALL YOUR BUTTS IN SNES RR



lmao lmao lmao you'll be eating my rainbow dust


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Ice Ice Outpost looks a little more basic than I thought it would be, but it still looks fun to race on!



Same here. And speaking of that... as far as I could see, there weren't any anti-gravity sections in Ice Ice Outpost. Strange. I thought they would want to include that in all of their upcoming tracks, seeing as that's the main focus of the new game mechanics. I didn't see any in SNES Rainbow Road, either, though it's more understandable why they'd leave it out in that one.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Same here. And speaking of that... as far as I could see, there weren't any anti-gravity sections in Ice Ice Outpost. Strange. I thought they would want to include that in all of their upcoming tracks, seeing as that's the main focus of the new game mechanics. I didn't see any in SNES Rainbow Road, either, though it's more understandable why they'd leave it out in that one.



There was a small one starting at 11:33 going to 11:48.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Ice Ice Outpost looks a little more basic than I thought it would be, but it still looks fun to race on!



I figured it would be just green/yellow paths from the images given, but yeah, I expected something a little closer to Electrodrome. 
But it does feature that, 'trying something new' mechanic from New Rainbow road of having 2 paths that you can fall from one onto the other. Not that anyone was impressed with that on Rainbow road, but Nintendo seemed to think it was a huge achievement. 



Amissapanda said:


> Same here. And speaking of that... as far as I could see, there weren't any anti-gravity sections in Ice Ice Outpost. Strange. I thought they would want to include that in all of their upcoming tracks, seeing as that's the main focus of the new game mechanics. I didn't see any in SNES Rainbow Road, either, though it's more understandable why they'd leave it out in that one.



Yoshi Circuit, SNES Rainbow Road and Exctiebike Arena are all entirely standard gravity. Which disappoints me a little too, but I'm more disappointed that there is absolutely no water sections in any of the 8 new tracks, and gliding only briefly in Hyrule Circuit and Ice Ice. S:

I feel like SNES Rainbow Road could have been made entirely upside down so you could see the ground surface above you while racing. That would have been different and cool and allowed it to still be an entirely 2 dimentional road. Plus the collisions while in anti-gravity are far less hazardous than while right way up, which would be good for a track so thin and without walls.


----------



## nard

Jinglefruit said:


> And a shortcut on Mute city that I haven't seen elsewhere.



I watched through the Mute City gameplay and didn't see any shortcuts x.x Just me?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fuzzling said:


> I watched through the Mute City gameplay and didn't see any shortcuts x.x Just me?



6:17, they take the corner earlier, go partially down a shortcut that requires a mushroom, and fall off the ramp instead of making it to the next bit of track. The main pathway continues straight a little longer.


----------



## Jinglefruit

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp



> From Wednesday, November 12, 2014 11:50 PM
> - Thursday, November 13, 2014 1:00 AM Pacific Time
> Affected Services:
> 
> Wii U
> 
> - Online Play, Rankings, etc. for Mario Kart™ 8




I assume this'll be global, so the DLC should be out 9am in UK and 4am East coast.
Guess I'm getting an early night.  Shame it's so early in the morning for the states, but I'll be too busy playing to be thinking about ya'll sleeping.


----------



## Javocado

1am hell yeah I'm down with that


----------



## nard

Jinglefruit said:


> 6:17, they take the corner earlier, go partially down a shortcut that requires a mushroom, and fall off the ramp instead of making it to the next bit of track. The main pathway continues straight a little longer.



Oh wow, I stopped watching after the Tanooki Mario bit.  Thanks!


----------



## Hibiki

Idea- Hyrule Warriors came out recently - Zelda MK8 DLc

Next year ACNL DLC = AC game / spinoff? :x

just speculation


----------



## Javocado

Hibiki said:


> Idea- Hyrule Warriors came out recently - Zelda MK8 DLc
> 
> Next year ACNL DLC = AC game / spinoff? :x
> 
> just speculation



Splatoon drops next year.
Splatoon DLC pls


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fuzzling said:


> Oh wow, I stopped watching after the Tanooki Mario bit.  Thanks!



A couple tracks are shown twice, while they talk about them, and more SNES rainbow road and Ice Ice Outpost are shown again at the end. 



Hibiki said:


> Idea- Hyrule Warriors came out recently - Zelda MK8 DLc
> 
> Next year ACNL DLC = AC game / spinoff? :x
> 
> just speculation



Maybe, I imagine it'll only be an announcement for it around then. I'm just hoping that more DLC keeps coming every 6 months.  ~ seeing as we know a blue shell cup, Boo cup and Classic Star cup images are in the game data (and yoshi egg was found at the same time). Though maybe they were just place holders. 

I think the May DLC will be more colourful fun 'kid' games. Seeing as we have more maturer game/nostalgia themes in this DLC and the tracks also fit this bill more (excluding Yoshi circuit). 
So I'm expecting a Kirby or Pokemon track, and maybe some themed on Toad Treasure Tracker or Wooly World.


----------



## Cress

Since everyone is going to start playing this game again, here's a reminder when trying out new combinations.


----------



## Javocado

If you ordered the DLC you can now update your systems right now!!!
I can't wait to play as Lonk!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> If you ordered the DLC you can now update your systems right now!!!
> I can't wait to play as Lonk!



Uhhhhhhhh, HOW?!
My system is apparently up to date and allows me to load Mario Kart without issue. 

 Don't lie to me Jav, it's early in the morning and I almost peed myself. 

EDIT: OH IT'S GOING! EXCITE AND AMAZE! -starts building a fort in the living room-


----------



## Javocado

WE MADE IT


----------



## Jinglefruit

We did it little monsters! We made it to the Monster Ball.

I have 2 mins on the software update still. 

Also, play with your mercedes tires sir! It's been 3 months and they still smell like new car.


----------



## Javocado

Just got 1st in a race with Link.
He yelled, "Woo-hoo!" Lol.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Just got 1st in a race with Link.
> He yelled, "Woo-hoo!" Lol.



He didn't yell Woo-hoo when I just beat his ass on shells only excitebike arena.  But christ the end of each long stretch of track a wave of 4-7 green shells would shoot by. Best idea. =D


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> He didn't yell Woo-hoo when I just beat his ass on shells only excitebike arena.  But christ the end of each long stretch of track a wave of 4-7 green shells would shoot by. Best idea. =D



Ugh Excitebike Track was a bit hectic for me haha.
Just played Dragon Driftway and I must say it's definitely a top 3 course.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Ugh Excitebike Track was a bit hectic for me haha.
> Just played Dragon Driftway and I must say it's definitely a top 3 course.



I just noticed you CAN'T chose to do 40 races on the verses options. D: 32 race, random was a staple for me and my flatmate, we thought we'd get to do 40 to ensure all tracks were played once. 

Also it now counts your motion control usage on the stats page. Mine is an impressive 0.


----------



## Pokemanz

I love how everyone else is having fun and enjoying the DLC while I'm over here waiting with an hour left on the download counter.


----------



## Javocado

Fun fact: I just beat Yoshi Circuit Time Trial ghost and got no stamp.
Bit of a bummer, I was hoping we'd get some nice stamps haha.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> I love how everyone else is having fun and enjoying the DLC while I'm over here waiting with an hour left on the download counter.



I love it too... I mean, I'm sorry? 
though it took me about 20 minutes to download, install, add add-on content and load update, in the, however many loading bars it took. 



Javocado said:


> Fun fact: I just beat Yoshi Circuit Time Trial ghost and got no stamp.
> Bit of a bummer, I was hoping we'd get some nice stamps haha.



D: I hope these, stamps for the characters, and 48 race cups are added with the May pack. ~ along with some of these tracks being playable in Battle mode. 

I just derped out all over Ice Ice Outpost. Still have Dragon driftway and Mute city to play. ~ yah I went retro first!


----------



## Murray

how good is the music on the new tracks!

especially loving the ice ice outpost music ^0^


----------



## Hyoshido

Can't wait to play the DLC tracks with my family tonight :>


----------



## Javocado

Online racing was pretty hectic on them new tracks (especially Mute City haha) it'll take a little while to get used to these new tracks but I love em.


----------



## Danielkang2

Circuit Special/Donkey Kong/MkTv Glider/Cyber Slick or Roller wheels so OP. Jav what's your mk8 rating?


----------



## Pokemanz

Online racing with like 11 Links and my Mii.

So glad they fixed the VR system. Maybe now I can finally hit 10k!


----------



## Javocado

Danielkang2 said:


> Circuit Special/Donkey Kong/MkTv Glider/Cyber Slick or Roller wheels so OP. Jav what's your mk8 rating?



I think it's around 7400 right now :B


----------



## Danielkang2

Javocado said:


> I think it's around 7400 right now :B


lol that would be my rating if I had time to play the game. :3 I have midterms and TONS of homework. ;-; #PrivateSchools


----------



## Zigzag991

Where's the download option!?!?!? I didn't wake up at 4am for this! I MUST DOWNLOAD!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Where's the download option!?!?!? I didn't wake up at 4am for this! I MUST DOWNLOAD!!!



on the Wii U main menu bottom right is the downloads button. Once it's done with that open the software and it'll go through what feels like forever of installing 3 times.  

Apparently it can be done in game too somehow upon loading, but I didn't do it that way.


----------



## Zigzag991

Wat. I went to the eShop and the check list didn't appear, so then I went back to Mario Kart 8 (second time) and now it's doing an update for the game. Coulda've done it the first time and saved me like 20 minutes.


----------



## spCrossing

Well, the DLC drops today....

And my Gamepad charger is still at the hotel resort and I have to wait for the people there to mail it to us....._craaaaaaap._....


----------



## nard

i almost forgot about this


thank u bell tree


hurry up mk8 before i have to leave for school ;0;


----------



## Zigzag991

I GOT IT!!! STARTING UP!!!!

THAT FEELING WHEN YOU DOWNLPOADED IT AND THE RACE YOU START SPECTATING IS DRAGON DRIFTWAY, THEN YOU GET TIC-TOC CLOCK

- - - Post Merge - - -

ICE ICE OUTPOST


----------



## Jinglefruit

sp19047 said:


> Well, the DLC drops today....
> 
> And my Gamepad charger is still at the hotel resort and I have to wait for the people there to mail it to us....._craaaaaaap._....



Play with a normal wiimote? You don't need a gamepad to play the game. 



Zigzag991 said:


> I GOT IT!!! STARTING UP!!!!
> 
> THAT FEELING WHEN YOU DOWNLPOADED IT AND THE RACE YOU START SPECTATING IS DRAGON DRIFTWAY, THEN YOU GET TIC-TOC CLOCK
> ICE ICE OUTPOST



INCOMING!


----------



## Zigzag991

Let's join another lobby if there's no more players after this!

HOLY CRAP IT'S SO FAST


----------



## FireNinja1

They ruined WGM, the tracks way too wide and it's just horrendous.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Let's join another lobby if there's no more players after this!
> 
> HOLY CRAP IT'S SO FAST



Lobbys keep randomly emptying after a while. Not sure if somethings changed in how they work. I imagine there must be a time rota seeing as we both went into a new room at the same time from different lobbys.



FireNinja1 said:


> They ruined WGM, the tracks way too wide and it's just horrendous.



All the wider areas are now skinny and the skinny bits got wider. It's weird, but I like it. Though I wish the minecarts were still an actual hazard.


----------



## Amissapanda

My update just finished. : ) I'm really excited to try everything!

Probably in an hour or two, I'll do some worldwide races and some recording. Not streaming, mind you. Just some recording. Feel free to hop in if you see me racing worldwide and want a cameo appearance on YouTube. : P

I will be streaming later today, though. Probably somewhere around 4 or 5PM EST.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> My update just finished. : ) I'm really excited to try everything!
> 
> Probably in an hour or two, I'll do some worldwide races and some recording. Not streaming, mind you. Just some recording. Feel free to hop in if you see me racing worldwide and want a cameo appearance on YouTube. : P
> 
> I will be streaming later today, though. Probably somewhere around 4 or 5PM EST.



I'll dive in if I see you, am getting my three stars and stuff right now. And I'll definitely turn up for the stream.


----------



## JJarmon

Man, this update is taking ages! I'm really excited to play the new courses with my fiancee though.  
Did they live up to your expectations?


----------



## Jeremy

I'll be downloading it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Javocado

JJarmon said:


> Man, this update is taking ages! I'm really excited to play the new courses with my fiancee though.
> Did they live up to your expectations?



I love em all!
Hyrule and Excitebike are the best.
I don't like Ice Ice too much but I love the soundtrack.
And I'm totally using Link in place of Rosalina now haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> I'll be downloading it when I get home tonight.



Mario Kart Thursday!


----------



## JJarmon

It finished updating! Off to try out the new tracks. 

EDIT: AH! I love these tracks! The vehicles are great too. Mute City is my favourite, I think!


----------



## FireNinja1

Amissapanda said:


> My update just finished. : ) I'm really excited to try everything!
> 
> Probably in an hour or two, I'll do some worldwide races and some recording. Not streaming, mind you. Just some recording. Feel free to hop in if you see me racing worldwide and want a cameo appearance on YouTube. : P
> 
> I will be streaming later today, though. Probably somewhere around 4 or 5PM EST.


I'll join in later if I find you/if you do a froom!


----------



## spCrossing

I wish I can get this DLC pack.......I wish....


----------



## Javocado

sp19047 said:


> I wish I can get this DLC pack.......I wish....



You'll get it someday mate.
But this track is so hot!
Never really get to enjoy bc the course is so <censored> fast lol.


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with a stream featuring the new DLC in a friends room online in about 15 minutes! (*5PM EST!*)

Steam will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/join in! (Add me at my NNID: Amako-chan if you want to join the races!)


----------



## nard

Amissapanda said:


> Going LIVE with a stream featuring the new DLC in a friends room online in about 15 minutes! (*5PM EST!*)
> 
> Steam will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Feel free to come by and watch/join in! (Add me at my NNID: Amako-chan if you want to join the races!)




Ooo, I'd like to join. I'll add ya right now.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Excellant, I was just about to turn on the Wii U again. =D


----------



## Pokemanz

Already uploaded two highlights of these new tracks. SNES Rainbow Road has the best background imo.


----------



## Zigzag991

On my way!

Going home and should arrive in around 15 minutes!!!

DRAGON DRIFTWAY YOU ARE MINE!!!


----------



## Javocado

Amisspanda's stream is online!

http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## JJarmon

Amissapanda said:


> Going LIVE with a stream featuring the new DLC in a friends room online in about 15 minutes! (*5PM EST!*)
> 
> Steam will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Feel free to come by and watch/join in! (Add me at my NNID: Amako-chan if you want to join the races!)



I'm going to be there!


----------



## nard

Stream isn't working for me. I'm just getting "Untitled Broadcast" and then just a white screen with outlines. It also says "Chat Disabled".


----------



## Amissapanda

Fuzzling said:


> Stream isn't working for me. I'm just getting "Untitled Broadcast" and then just a white screen with outlines. It also says "Chat Disabled".



Hmm, that's odd. I had trouble in the beginning, but it seems to be working fine now. No one else in chat has reported any problems.


----------



## Cress

I've fount the stats of all of the new vehicle parts (not characters yet but I know Link is the same as Rosalina, Roy, DK, and Waluigi)


Spoiler: Stats



*Blue Falcon:*
Speed: +.25
Acc.: +.25
Weight: -.25
Handling: 0
Traction: -.50

*Tanooki Kart:*
Speed: 0
Acc.: -.25
Weight: +.25
Handling: -.25
Traction: +.25

*B Dasher:*
Same as Gold Standard, Mach 8, Circuit Special, and Sports Coupe.

*Master Cycle:*
Speed: +.25
Acc.: 0
Weight: 0
Handling: +.50
Traction: -.75

*Triforce Tires:*
Same as Slim and Crimson Slim.

*Hylian Kite:*
Same as Flower, Peach Parasol, all 3 Parafoils, Bowser Kite, and Cloud Gliders.


It's nice to see some completely new karts that don't copy their stats from others!


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've fount the stats of all of the new vehicle parts (not characters yet but I know Link is the same as Rosalina, Roy, DK, and Waluigi)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stats
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue Falcon:*
> Speed: +.25
> Acc.: +.25
> Weight: -.25
> Handling: 0
> Traction: -.50
> 
> *Tanooki Kart:*
> Speed: 0
> Acc.: -.25
> Weight: +.25
> Handling: -.25
> Traction: +.25
> 
> *B Dasher:*
> Same as Gold Standard, Mach 8, Circuit Special, and Sports Coupe.
> 
> *Master Cycle:*
> Speed: +.25
> Acc.: 0
> Weight: 0
> Handling: +.50
> Traction: -.75
> 
> *Triforce Tires:*
> Same as Slim and Crimson Slim.
> 
> *Hylian Kite:*
> Same as Flower, Peach Parasol, all 3 Parafoils, Bowser Kite, and Cloud Gliders.
> 
> 
> It's nice to see some completely new karts that don't copy their stats from others!



Are any of these inside drift?


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> Are any of these inside drift?



I tested it, and the Master Cycle is.


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for coming to the stream, guys! : ) I hope you had fun! It was nice racing with you all!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tanooki Mario is the same as Mario but with +0.25 Acc, -0.25 Trac, and Same with Cat Peach to Peach. ~ apparently. Haven't bothered checking myself, but this puts them each in their own weight class.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks for coming to the stream, guys! : ) I hope you had fun! It was nice racing with you all!



Had oodles of fun.
Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Cress

Looking at my records, I got 1,000 coins today, and I'm only about 500 away from the Golden Glider! This has taken foreverrrrr!!!


----------



## Murray

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looking at my records, I got 1,000 coins today, and I'm only about 500 away from the Golden Glider! This has taken foreverrrrr!!!



o nvm i misread

im so close i only need like 1500 6.6


----------



## Pokemanz

Fun first day of DLC. Gained around 300 VR which is starting to make up for the 800 I lost after the first DLC update. 





Really awesome highlight from a race at 4am last night that I uploaded today.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I tested it, and the Master Cycle is.



YAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## Jinglefruit

Spoiler: DLC pack 2 information (2 returning tracks confirmed, 5 known altogether)



http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/700050-mario-kart-8/70566489

Here's a paste of the data found, with the 5 new tracks bolded.



> *AudEnvSe_D3ds_NeoBowserCity
> AudEnvSe_Dgc_BabyPark*
> AudEnvSe_Dgc_YoshiCircuit
> AudEnvSe_Dsfc_RainbowRoad
> *AudEnvSe_Du_Animal*
> AudEnvSe_Du_DragonRoad
> AudEnvSe_Du_ExciteBike
> AudEnvSe_Du_Hyrule
> AudEnvSe_Du_IcePark
> *AudEnvSe_Du_Metro*
> AudEnvSe_Du_MuteCity
> *AudEnvSe_Du_Woods*
> AudEnvSe_Dwii_WariosMine




3DS Neo Bowser City (Koopa City for Europe) and GC BABY PARK!!! returning
And Animal Crossing and the' Woods' shown in the promo image.
And finally a brand new 'Metro' track, which could be anything. (as it's titled Du like the other Wii U originals)



*disclaimer*
Not sure entirely on how legit it is however.


----------



## Jeremy

Baby Park is the best track ever


----------



## Murray

Jeremy said:


> Baby Park is the best track ever



yea sure when you've got giant bananas, giant bowser shells and birdos at your disposal it is..


----------



## Jinglefruit

Murray said:


> yea sure when you've got giant bananas, giant bowser shells and birdos at your disposal it is..



But we can now play Bombs only races. =D

Also Excitebike Arena proves to get pretty hectic online at times without even having frantic items on, and that has barriers and no lapping the last place players. I'm totally with Jeremy, Best. Track. Ever.


----------



## Javocado

BABY F'N PARK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhinoK

NeoBowser City? Cool

..... Baby Park? .... Sure.

I want Ribbon Road. Ignore how biased I am. please.


----------



## Justin

Javocado said:


> BABY F'N PARK!!!!!!!!!



Omg jav #BABYPARK4MK8 came true!!!


----------



## JJarmon

I feel like I'm the only one who didn't care for Baby Park. 

Neo Bowser City would look incredible with HD graphics, so I'm all for that!


----------



## Jeremy

We need to have Baby Park Mondays where we only play Baby Park over and over and over.


----------



## spCrossing

Yay, Baby Park!


----------



## Reindeer

Jeremy said:


> We need to have Baby Park Mondays where we only play Baby Park over and over and over.


I second this. 

Neo Bowser City was kinda meh, but maybe they'll make it more exciting for MK8.


----------



## Javocado

Jeremy said:


> We need to have Baby Park Mondays where we only play Baby Park over and over and over.



Items on frantic.
Colorful vehicles only.
GG.


----------



## spCrossing

Reindeer said:


> I second this.
> 
> Neo Bowser City was kinda meh, but maybe they'll make it more exciting for MK8.



Neo Bowser City was annoying, especially if you try to 3 Star that cup.


----------



## Cress

RhinoK said:


> I want Ribbon Road. Ignore how biased I am. please.



YES SOMEONE ELSE AGREES WITH ME!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

I never played the GameCube Mario Kart, so I can't share the hype for Double Dash's _Baby Park_ returning, but I'm excited to see what they'll do with MK7's _Neo Bowser City_. I didn't like it in MK7 for the slippery turns, but so far I've noted that every MK7 track they've brought to MK8 has been amazing and turned into some of my favorite tracks. Plus, I bet they could do some fun things with anti-gravity in _Neo Bowser City_.


----------



## nard

I just remembered why I stopped playing MK8 online. *^* Being bombarded with millions of items at the same time.


----------



## Cress

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Anyone else want to play?


Edit: Scratch that, Lucah's streaming. BIRBS!


----------



## Danielkang2

I'll play later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I"ll play now adding you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

what is your nnid?


----------



## Pokemanz

I can play whenever if anyone wants to race.

I personally would prefer Maka Wuhu to return. The HD graphics would make it look amazing. Too bad MK8 doesn't support section tracks. Other than that, I want Ribbon Road or SKY GARDEN. I need more nostalgia!


----------



## Danielkang2

nnid please


----------



## Pokemanz

Danielkang2 said:


> nnid please



My NNID is pokemanzzz if you wanna add.


----------



## Danielkang2

Enter my nnid I'm danielkang2

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone wanna play add me and tell me your nnid mine is the same as my username.


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> Edit: Scratch that, Lucah's streaming. BIRBS!



AS IN LUCAHJIN?! AND I MISSED IT! ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dem coins.


----------



## JJarmon

What's the best vehicle combination for Tanooki Mario and Link?

I'm doing fairly good with the B Dasher and Retro Off Road for Mario, but I would like to hear people's input and preferences.


----------



## Cress

JJarmon said:


> What's the best vehicle combination for Tanooki Mario and Link?
> 
> I'm doing fairly good with the B Dasher and Retro Off Road for Mario, but I would like to hear people's input and preferences.



For Link I use the Master Cycle and Triforce Tires like most people, but I use the Standard or Golden Glider to maximize stats. I'm trying to find a good one to use with the Comet. (I like inside drifting lel)


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> AS IN LUCAHJIN?! AND I MISSED IT! ;_;



It's still going. She just finished Holiday Star, and is doing the bonus bits. ~birb feels~ Though kinda needs to be watched start to finish. :S 




JJarmon said:


> What's the best vehicle combination for Tanooki Mario and Link?
> 
> I'm doing fairly good with the B Dasher and Retro Off Road for Mario, but I would like to hear people's input and preferences.



I use Tanooki kart, Squirrel glider and the orange monster wheels with Tanooki Mario. ~ The whole thing matches and it handles pretty nicely. ~ I'm actually preferring it to my old go to.


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> It's still going. She just finished Holiday Star, and is doing the bonus bits. ~birb feels~ Though kinda needs to be watched start to finish. :S



Yesh! Watching it now!

I was beating everyone online with Toadette in the Cat Cruiser, Crimson Slims, and Peach Parasol. XD I played maybe 15 or 20 races with it and I always got first except for 1 race where everyone was mad at me and I got spammed with shells. TAKE THAT LINKS IN THE BLUE FALCON!!!


----------



## Javocado

Anyone want to join me in racing online?


----------



## Murray

mm i wouldnt mind baby park just for this tho


----------



## Zigzag991

Racing right now if anyone wants to join!

Also, is there a reason for that random ramp on Rainbow Road SNES?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Zigzag991 said:


> Racing right now if anyone wants to join!
> 
> Also, is there a reason for that random ramp on Rainbow Road SNES?



Are you talking about the ramp near the beginning or near the end of the course?


----------



## Zigzag991

The beginning. I think it's on the 2nd turn, there's a random ramp that leads off the course and you'd have to be moving really slowly to get on it.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Zigzag991 said:


> The beginning. I think it's on the 2nd turn, there's a random ramp that leads off the course and you'd have to be moving really slowly to get on it.



That ramp lets you skip the turn if you drift and trick off that ramp at the right angle. It saves about a second if done correctly. It does take time to learn how to get the drift and hit the ramp at an angle though.


----------



## Zigzag991

Yeah, that's what I figured but since I'm always drifting I never had time to turn on and just kept skipping it.


----------



## Li.

Just picked up the DLC content so I may actually start playing again pretty soon.


----------



## Javocado

*MKM PLS*


----------



## Jinglefruit

SOS!  

TT_TT


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey, folks!

After some mild deliberation, I've decided that I'll stream tonight (as per usual on Mondays for me). Anyone here is free to hop in, of course. Please let me know if you have added me, though. I don't do random adds if I can't match the NNID to a name. 

Anyway, I'm shooting for *8:30PM EST*-ish. I may or may not run a little late (as that seems to be my eternal curse with streaming: I can NEVER start on time. Something _always_ delays me. It's almost funny.).

I'll post a link up here just before I go live.


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> SOS!
> 
> TT_TT



I got the same error code with Hyrule Warriors a few weeks ago. Scrubbing the disc for half an hour made it work again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Hey, folks!
> 
> After some mild deliberation, I've decided that I'll stream tonight (as per usual on Mondays for me). Anyone here is free to hop in, of course. Please let me know if you have added me, though. I don't do random adds if I can't match the NNID to a name.
> 
> Anyway, I'm shooting for *8:30PM EST*-ish. I may or may not run a little late (as that seems to be my eternal curse with streaming: I can NEVER start on time. Something _always_ delays me. It's almost funny.).
> 
> I'll post a link up here just before I go live.



I'll try to join, I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! I'm going LIVE with Mario Kart 8 (new DLC included) in about 10 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/play!

I'll add you when I get on, Puffle!


----------



## Cress

I'll be playing as Toadette just for fun.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got the same error code with Hyrule Warriors a few weeks ago. Scrubbing the disc for half an hour made it work again.



I scrubbed the spotless disc for a bit and it worked for another 30 minutes. Rinsed and repeated (and played 3D world which was fine) and so far no issues. But the sacred circle of trust and functioning properly has been broken. 



Also, totes ready to race, Amissapanda!

EDIT: And the rooms reopened Puffle, if you want to rejoin.


----------



## Amissapanda

Puffle, are you coming back in the room?


----------



## Cress

Back in, had to move my Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now it refuses to connect. -_- I'll join later.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Back in, had to move my Wii U.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And now it refuses to connect. -_- I'll join later.



Well we're up and running. Room disconnects every 4 races though to rejoin.


----------



## Amissapanda

That was crazy fun, guys! : ) Thanks for coming!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! I'm going to be streaming Mario Kart 8 (DLC included, of course) at *8:30PM EST* (Approximately an hour and a half from now)!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/play! 

I'll post again just before I go live. : ) Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Amissapanda

Okay, guys! : ) Going LIVE in 15!


----------



## Pokemanz

Hey, I sent you a friend request!


----------



## Amissapanda

Pokemanz said:


> Hey, I sent you a friend request!



Aw, shoot! I added you now, but I wish you'd let me know in the chat on the stream so I could have added you in-between races! I can't check these pages when I'm streaming---I have to conserve internet speed to keep the stream from lagging.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Aw, shoot! I added you now, but I wish you'd let me know in the chat on the stream so I could have added you in-between races! I can't check these pages when I'm streaming---I have to conserve internet speed to keep the stream from lagging.



Sounds like I missed another stream. Hopefully I'll be able to join your races next time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Aw, shoot! I added you now, but I wish you'd let me know in the chat on the stream so I could have added you in-between races! I can't check these pages when I'm streaming---I have to conserve internet speed to keep the stream from lagging.



Sorry I didn't manage to properly join! I was racing with a friend on global, then we starting having connection issues. Tried to join you thinking it was her internet, when she gave up, and was instantly booted and just gave up for the night after a while.


----------



## Aizu

What's everyone's best time trial? ^ - ^ Mines 2:20 on MK8 Rainbow Road and 1:39 on SNES Rainbow Road


----------



## Javocado

Can we get a little love for Mario Kart Monday?


----------



## Amissapanda

As usual, I'll be streaming tonight! Those I've added (or who would like to be added) are more than welcome to join!


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with *Mario Kart 8* in 10 minutes, guys! (8:30PM EST)

Here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Going LIVE with *Mario Kart 8* in 10 minutes, guys! (8:30PM EST)
> 
> Here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime



I'll be there a bit late, just jumping in the shower, and sorting a pile of 'deal with tomorrows' and then I'll join.


----------



## BlooBelle

Ugh, wish I could join. My brother is watching stupid action movies right now. ;3;


----------



## FireNinja1

BlooBelle said:


> Ugh, wish I could join. My brother is watching stupid action movies right now. ;3;



Just use the GamePad as your screen...


----------



## BlooBelle

I could, and I probably should, but I prefer playing on the tv and I play racing games really badly on a small screen (which is why I never picked up MK7).


----------



## Zigzag991

Sorry for taking off, but thanks for hosting! Was lots of fun, as always!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for coming, guys! : ) I had a load of fun tonight and I hope you guys did too! 

I'll be hosting this every Monday night at 8:30PM EST unless something comes up, so you're welcome to come anytime!


----------



## Javocado

I'm thinking of organizing a little tourney on here and giving away a fair collectible as a prize.
Would anyone be up for it?

I'm talking a 12 person tourney, 40 races.
>


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> I'm thinking of organizing a little tourney on here and giving away a fair collectible as a prize.
> Would anyone be up for it?
> 
> I'm talking a 12 person tourney, 40 races.
> >



I'm up for it, though it depends on when.


----------



## FireNinja1

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm up for it, though it depends on when.



This. 40 races? That's 10 GPs. A bit much if you ask me.


----------



## BlooBelle

That sounds fun, although maybe 20 races would be a better amount? I don't think I'd be able to play for 40 races. :L


----------



## Pokemanz

Usually 3 GPs take up an hour, so 10 could take a while.


----------



## Javocado

Okay you're right that's too hardcore.
We'll bump it off to 20 haha I'll make a Tourney sign up thread soon.


----------



## BlooBelle

Okay, I'll definitely be coming! c:


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness tonight, as per my usual~! *8:30PM EST* is my planned start time.

I'll post the link when it's up. : ) Feel free to add me on WiiU if you'd like to join in the racing!


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE in 10 minutes!

http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be LIVE with _Mario Kart 8_ online friends racing in about 10 minutes! (9PM EST!)

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to join/watch!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I've seen a little bit of the dlc. It looks cool. I've also seen a few of the suits you can unlock for your mii racer with the amiibos. Those look cool. So glad I'm asking for the Kirby amiibo and an eshop card for Christmas. ^_^


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness tonight! *8:30PM EST* (if all goes well)!

I'll post the link just before the stream goes live. : ) Feel free to add me on WiiU if you'd like to join in the racing!


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness in a few minutes!

I’ll be on microphone and possibly on Skype if enough of my buds show up to Skype with.

Stream will be here: http://twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/play!


----------



## Holla

I finally got Mario Kart 8 and I've been wanting it for about a year now (I've wanted to get it since it was rumored). Bought a Wii U and Mario Kart 8 with my Christmas money on Boxing Day. Anyone else just recently get it too? ^.^


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

The Mii Suits really don't interest me, even less than I thought they would, I'm only interested in Captain Falcon's, thankfully I was able to get that amiibo ordered.


----------



## Chaotix

Holla said:


> I finally got Mario Kart 8 and I've been wanting it for about a year now (I've wanted to get it since it was rumored). Bought a Wii U and Mario Kart 8 with my Christmas money on Boxing Day. Anyone else just recently get it too? ^.^



I got MK8 just recently and bought all the DLC and so far looks fun.


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with _Mario Kart 8_ Monday Madness in about 15 minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! It's just me again. It's Monday and you know what that means...

Going LIVE with _Mario Kart 8_ Monday Madness in about 25 minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to join the fun or come and watch! If I need to add you, you can VM/PM me your NNID after adding mine. Thanks and hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Hey guys! It's just me again. It's Monday and you know what that means...
> 
> Going LIVE with _Mario Kart 8_ Monday Madness in about 25 minutes! (8:30PM EST!)
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Feel free to join the fun or come and watch! If I need to add you, you can VM/PM me your NNID after adding mine. Thanks and hope to see you guys there!



Finally got new internet so I should be joining today! 50MB is so good! Beware of Toadette. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I don't have a twitch account but I'll be watching the stream.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Finally got new internet so I should be joining today! 50MB is so good! Beware of Toadette. ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and I don't have a twitch account but I'll be watching the stream.



Glad you joined, despite the overkill of bullet bills some people had tonight. Hahaha.

Anyway, I had a load of fun, so thanks to everyone who came/watched/played! Same time again next Monday! (More than likely, anyway.)


----------



## Cress

I'm uploading videos tomorrow.


----------



## Guero101

Once I get my copy today I'd love to race with some of you guys whenever. [:


----------



## violetneko

Dreamy Luigi said:


> The Mii Suits really don't interest me, even less than I thought they would, I'm only interested in Captain Falcon's, thankfully I was able to get that amiibo ordered.



I main the Fox one, personally. The other designs are kinda meh, though Kirby is cute as always.


----------



## Cress

I forgot to upload the videos.  I'll do it before the stream.


----------



## Guero101

oh oh oh I'll play!


----------



## Cress

Here you go. Enjoy my Bullet Bill rage. It happened at least 2 other times last Monday...


----------



## Javocado

I'm actually a bit tempted to skip watching wrestling today and participate in the stream haha.


----------



## Amissapanda

Streaming at 8:30PM EST tonight again, guys! I'll put the link up about 10-15 minutes before I go live.

@Jav: .........Dooo eeeet.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here you go. Enjoy my Bullet Bill rage. It happened at least 2 other times last Monday...



AHHH. So *CJ* was the bullet bill culprit. I had a feeling it was him.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Count me in! Missed it last week and can't do next week so I'mma make sure I stay this week even if the Wii U catches fire and the house burns down.


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Count me in! Missed it last week and can't do next week so I'mma make sure I stay this week even if the Wii U catches fire and the house burns down.



The more, the merrier! (But I sincerely hope your Wii U doesn't catch fire and your house stays intact.)

I'll be LIVE with *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* livestream on Twitch TV in about five or so minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

My channel is here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Also, fair warning: I swear a lot in streaming MK8. It just comes out naturally when I'm racing. I also get a bit crazy when I'm caffeinated, but it's all in good fun!

You're free to come watch, or add my NNID and you can join in the fun. : )


----------



## Prof Gallows

Amissapanda said:


> The more, the merrier! (But I sincerely hope your Wii U doesn't catch fire and your house stays intact.)
> 
> I'll be LIVE with *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* livestream on Twitch TV in about five or so minutes! (8:30PM EST!)
> 
> My channel is here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Also, fair warning: I swear a lot in streaming MK8. It just comes out naturally when I'm racing. I also get a bit crazy when I'm caffeinated, but it's all in good fun!
> 
> You're free to come watch, or add my NNID and you can join in the fun. : )



Added, would like to play.


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Guero101

Coming on now

How do I join and stuff. New to all this. Lol

Never mind. Got it


----------



## FireNinja1

Good games to everyone holy crap jav


----------



## Amissapanda

Sorry, guys! Backed out of the room quick to add Lockfancy. It's open again!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I kinda forgot about this and missed it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Lock

Fun times thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Javocado

The song of the antichrist


----------



## Amissapanda

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I kinda forgot about this and missed it for a few weeks now.



No worries! You're welcome to join any Monday to race. : ) If you really want, I can VM you before I start. I don't mind. But if that would be a bother, that's cool too.



Lockfancy said:


> Fun times thanks for letting me join!



My pleasure! Thanks for joining, Lock! (WE NEED MORE GIRLS!)



Javocado said:


> The song of the antichrist



Ahahaha... ha...

I can't believe that troll got picked with SNES Rainbow Road four times in a row. I'm still in disbelief.


Thanks to everyone who came and raced tonight! I hope you guys all had fun! I had a blast racing with you. : )

Smash Bros. Stream tomorrow! (More than likely.)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwyp09J9Z2U



This is the most adorable version of Totaka's song. And I love that he hides it in games, 7 months before it was found is pree good going.

And thanks for the stream and funtimes!


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> This is the most adorable version of Totaka's song. And I love that he hides it in games, 7 months before it was found is pree good going.
> 
> And thanks for the stream and funtimes!



Anytime. : ) Was my pleasure!


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Ahahaha... ha...
> 
> I can't believe that troll got picked with SNES Rainbow Road four times in a row. I'm still in disbelief.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came and raced tonight! I hope you guys all had fun! I had a blast racing with you. : )
> 
> Smash Bros. Stream tomorrow! (More than likely.)



I thought it was 5 times in a row? Whatever, it was funny to watch.

Will that stream be at he same time as this one?


----------



## Starlightt

Didn't know this was a thing? I would love to play with other people from here. Not sure how this works though. Lol


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I thought it was 5 times in a row? Whatever, it was funny to watch.
> 
> Will that stream be at he same time as this one?



Was it five? Jeezus, I don't even know. Lmao.

Probably around the same time, yes. I might push it to 9PM, but it'll probably be at 8:30PM EST, as that tends to be my typical 'starting time'.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tiffanyy said:


> Didn't know this was a thing? I would love to play with other people from here. Not sure how this works though. Lol



I stream MK8 every Monday evening at 8:30PM EST, if you're interested. : ) I run a friends-only room to play in, so we'd have to add each other's NNIDs first. Mine is in my sidebar here if you want to add it.


----------



## Cress

Your bullet bill luck was the same as mine last week. Or items-right-before-you-cross-the-finish-line luck.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Your bullet bill luck was the same as mine last week. Or items-right-before-you-cross-the-finish-line luck.



Haha, yeah. What's funny, though, is that both times I complained aloud on the stream about not getting bullet bills at all, _the game gave me one_. Hahahahaha. Kind of like an "Okay, shut up. Here you go."


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, yeah. What's funny, though, is that both times I complained aloud on the stream about not getting bullet bills at all, _the game gave me one_. Hahahahaha. Kind of like an "Okay, shut up. Here you go."



And didn't you get 2 Crazy 8's in a row? On Hyrule Circuit I think?


----------



## Starlightt

I stream MK8 every Monday evening at 8:30PM EST, if you're interested. : ) I run a friends-only room to play in, so we'd have to add each other's NNIDs first. Mine is in my sidebar here if you want to add it.


Ok, I have to figure out I'm ID, I just got a wii u so I have to figure what it is or have to do.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> And didn't you get 2 Crazy 8's in a row? On Hyrule Circuit I think?



Oh, I had two stars, not to two crazy 8's. XD



Tiffanyy said:


> Ok, I have to figure out I'm ID, I just got a wii u so I have to figure what it is or have to do.



Oh, okay! No rush. NNID will be your Nintendo Network ID. It'll be asking you to assign one to yourself. It's basically like a username you use in your friends list and it shows up in games/etc. Like a handle. And using the Friends List, entering NNIDs is how you add people. : )


----------



## Javocado

I'm thinking of holding that MK8 tourney I brought up a while ago.
You know the winner gets a Red Feather and stuff.

But I'm questioning how it would work.
Like would it be better if it was 12 people racing for the highest score at the end?
Or having the tourney open to many throughout the day and whoever has the most points at the end of the day wins?

I don't know, still undecided.
What do you think, person reading this?


----------



## Amissapanda

Good luck with a tourney, if you do decide to hold one.

I guess you could base it off of points, but with the original players participating only. I'm not sure how it would work, otherwise. Leaving it open all day could get really messy, really quickly. That's just my thoughts, though.

Anyway, I wouldn't be able to take part, since MK8 is more for fun for me and I'd rather not get involved in fiercely competitive situations with prizes on the line, etc. Not my cup of tea. But tons of people out there play competitively, so you probably wouldn't have trouble getting at least 11 to play with.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I imagine it'd work out more fair to just limit it to 12 places. Then you can have everyone partake in every race and the only thing affecting score would be disconnects or early drop outs. 

Going the whole day will likely leave several hours where there's no one to play against, and the competition could end up just between the most dedicated few. Also, without CPUs you'd only score highly at the busiest times, with CPU, whoever plays longest has the advantage.


----------



## Javocado

Yeah I was favoring the first option more but the second one was in the back of my mind.
I think I'll go forward with the first option and put sign-ups up this weekend.
Thanks guys!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> No worries! You're welcome to join any Monday to race. : ) If you really want, I can VM you before I start. I don't mind. But if that would be a bother, that's cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! Thanks for joining, Lock! (WE NEED MORE GIRLS!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha... ha...
> 
> I can't believe that troll got picked with SNES Rainbow Road four times in a row. I'm still in disbelief.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came and raced tonight! I hope you guys all had fun! I had a blast racing with you. : )
> 
> Smash Bros. Stream tomorrow! (More than likely.)



A VM of a reminder would be helpful to me since I've been forgetful about this lately. I also didn't know you were doing Smash streams either. Are those usually on Tuesdays?


----------



## Amissapanda

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> A VM of a reminder would be helpful to me since I've been forgetful about this lately. I also didn't know you were doing Smash streams either. Are those usually on Tuesdays?



Alright, understood. I'll drop you a VM on Mondays at some point.

As for Smash streams... I don't usually do them on Tuesdays (though I think out of the times I've streamed it so far, they did all land on Tuesdays or somewhere around there). I might start to stream it more often on Tuesdays, though. I'm unsure at this time. This week was due to TBT pressure some coercion from people that wanted one.


----------



## Amissapanda

Your weekly announcement about _Mario Kart 8_ Monday Madness! 8:30PM EST tonight!

As per usual, I'll put a stream link up closer to starting time. : )

If you'd like to join the racing fun, feel free to add my NNID, let me know who you are, and I'll gladly add you in!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm not going to be missing out on this one.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> Your weekly announcement about _Mario Kart 8_ Monday Madness! 8:30PM EST tonight!
> 
> As per usual, I'll put a stream link up closer to starting time. : )
> 
> If you'd like to join the racing fun, feel free to add my NNID, let me know who you are, and I'll gladly add you in!



Can't wait!


----------



## Cress

So am I the only one that thinks that there will be an update next month that adds more amiibo costumes?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So am I the only one that thinks that there will be an update next month that adds more amiibo costumes?



I think it'll come later, probably the same day the May DLC is released (I think they have to update it so that people who preordered can install it, idk.) 

I would like to see Rosalina as a costume.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alright, guys! _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ will be LIVE in about 7 minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!


----------



## Cress

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I think it'll come later, probably the same day the May DLC is released (I think they have to update it so that people who preordered can install it, idk.)
> 
> I would like to see Rosalina as a costume.



I'm thinking next month because every 3 months it gets a big update, and every 6 months it gets DLC. Also since a ton of amiibos come out next month like Bowser and Rosalina, it'll probably happen.


----------



## Cress

Probably the best part of the stream.


Spoiler: Quote of the Night







			
				Enernaletain said:
			
		

> Dongs really are amazing. The three we have helped my mom a lot these last few months.


----------



## Shimmer

The best part of this game are the replays. I swear to god. The way each character stares behind at whoever they hit, while driving away. Freaking funny! XD


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

GGs to everyone that was racing tonight.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Probably the best part of the stream.



I seriously cracked up _so hard_. One letter typo can make a *huge* difference.



AkatsukiYoshi said:


> GGs to everyone that was racing tonight.



I agree! I had a fun time and I hope you guys did, too. Thanks for coming! I'll see you next Monday for more MK8. : )

Also, thanks to those who stuck around to watch me play _Super Mario Galaxy 2_, as well. Flip Switch Galaxy was hell but I had a good time!


----------



## Javocado

Kinda wish I made it haha oh well.
I'll be there next week to snatch a perfect cup or two.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone feel like racing tonight whether it be online or 1v1 or something?


----------



## FireNinja1

Javocado said:


> Anyone feel like racing tonight whether it be online or 1v1 or something?



Maybe me, I don't know yet.


----------



## Javocado

FireNinja1 said:


> Maybe me, I don't know yet.



When ya find out, just shoot me a VM.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm up! Or SMASH!


----------



## Amissapanda

I have to sleep shortly (work at 6AM), so I sadly cannot. : ( Maybe some other time.


----------



## Cam1

Am I the only person who thinks a Fire Emblem DLC for this would be good, with Robin, Marth, and then another random Mario character like all the other dlcs? Maybe baby DK from Super Mario Sluggers?


----------



## Amissapanda

Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness livestream tonight, guys! : ) 8:30PM EST!


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness livestream tonight, guys! : ) 8:30PM EST!



I'll be there fasho fasho


----------



## Jinglefruit

Same! I feel I haven't eaten enough dust this weekend, so can meet my quota.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ugggggh, I really wish I could make it to these things, if only you could do them on weekends and earlier ;n;


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> I'll be there fasho fasho





Jinglefruit said:


> Same! I feel I haven't eaten enough dust this weekend, so can meet my quota.



Awesommmmme. Bring on the racin' salts.



Hyogo said:


> Ugggggh, I really wish I could make it to these things, if only you could do them on weekends and earlier ;n;



But it _is_ the weekend.

For me. 

That's why I do them when I do them. My weekends are weird, but I work normal weekends and these are the days I have off, sooooo...


----------



## Cress

I can't make it.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I can't make it.



Aw, sorry to hear it. I was thinking of streaming SM Galaxy 2 after, too.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Thanks for the stream! Even if it did start out saltier than play-doh, isn't that just the spirit of Mario Kart.


----------



## Javocado

There was an inside joke today.


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Thanks for the stream! Even if it did start out saltier than play-doh, isn't that just the spirit of Mario Kart.



My pleasure! Haha, sorry for the saltiness. I usually handle my salt much better, but tonight was not my night. Nonetheless, everything ended on a high note and I did have fun! Hopefully you guys did, too.



Javocado said:


> There was an inside joke today.



Shh. That didn't happen.

...Mytho.

Also guys, I'll likely be streaming Smash tomorrow and if things go according to plan, I'll be on Skype with my younger brother! (He's only like two years younger than me, so no, he's not a tween or something.) He's a busy EMT, but he said he should be able to make it tomorrow and it's gonna be fun. : ) I have yet to throwdown with him in Smash.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Sorry, I couldn't make it to the stream last night. My Gamepad isn't really working properly right now and it is very hard to even drive straight.


----------



## Amissapanda

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Sorry, I couldn't make it to the stream last night. My Gamepad isn't really working properly right now and it is very hard to even drive straight.



Hey, no problem. Hope you get your gamepad fixed soon!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> But it _is_ the weekend.
> 
> For me.
> 
> That's why I do them when I do them. My weekends are weird, but I work normal weekends and these are the days I have off, sooooo...


Your working life just wants to break me having fun with a friend, if you were playing on the 3DS, I'd be fine lmao.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Hey, no problem. Hope you get your gamepad fixed soon!



I hope so too. It is hard to play any game since I always use the gamepad. I won't be joining in the Mario Kart 8 streams as of right now. As for Smash Bros, my rolling and running capibilities are hindered, but the game isn't unplayable so I can at least join you for that.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone wanna play 1v1 or Worldwide tonight with ya boy?


----------



## Amissapanda

Your gentle reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST!


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw, that's 1:30AM for me ;3; don't think I'll be able to make it since I need to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aw, that's 1:30AM for me ;3; don't think I'll be able to make it since I need to wake up early tomorrow.



AwwwwwwwwwwwwWwwwwwwWWWw... Not even for a little bit?

Nah, I'm just kidding, bro. Get your needed sleeps.


----------



## Hyoshido

Next monday I'll try my best to make it!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm most likely going to have to get a new Wii U console since Nintendo couldn't help me fix my system even if it was still under warranty.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Your gentle reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST!



-Revs my engines-



Hyogo said:


> Aw, that's 1:30AM for me ;3; don't think I'll be able to make it since I need to wake up early tomorrow.



I prefer to look at it as the 1am moon setting a peaceful scene for my frantic race to the death drive.


----------



## Cress

I'm pretty busy but I want to do 2 cups because I just got the Kirby and Link outfits.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Next monday I'll try my best to make it!



I WILL HOLD YOU TO THAT, SIR. ...Kidding. Make it when you can and when you can't, no worries!



AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I'm most likely going to have to get a new Wii U console since Nintendo couldn't help me fix my system even if it was still under warranty.



Yikes. Well, at least it was under warranty, so you should get a replacement that works dandy.



Jinglefruit said:


> -Revs my engines-
> 
> I prefer to look at it as the 1am moon setting a peaceful scene for my frantic race to the death drive.



Don't forget your salt packets. : ) Always have some handy.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm pretty busy but I want to do 2 cups because I just got the Kirby and Link outfits.



Haha, well, whatever you like! Come to think of it, I just got Yoshi and Link recently. I should really put them in, too. But I have to take them out of their boxes first.


----------



## device

I really need to get Mario kart eight, but I feel like I'm a bit late and may as well wait until the next game really. I played it at a friends house and it was great.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Don't forget your salt packets. : ) Always have some handy.



I've got a whole range of condiments at the ready. Gonna be emotional. 



VanishingKira said:


> I really need to get Mario kart eight, but I feel like I'm a bit late and may as well wait until the next game really. I played it at a friends house and it was great.



And get this one! There still always people playing online of all skill ranges, so you're not going to miss anything. Also the DLC coming out in May will make the game feel like new for everyone again ~ just like the last one did. I feel like the hype and amount of people talking about MK8 was actually more in November than it was on release.


----------



## Murray

VanishingKira said:


> I really need to get Mario kart eight, but I feel like I'm a bit late and may as well wait until the next game really. I played it at a friends house and it was great.





Jinglefruit said:


> I've got a whole range of condiments at the ready. Gonna be emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> And get this one! There still always people playing online of all skill ranges, so you're not going to miss anything. Also the DLC coming out in May will make the game feel like new for everyone again ~ just like the last one did. I feel like the hype and amount of people talking about MK8 was actually more in November than it was on release.



Don't worry you're definitely not too late to pick it up, in fact the hype will go up again when the 2nd DLC releases in may, so go get it now!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, guys! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *10* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!


----------



## bloomwaker

I find myself listening to the soundtrack for this game repeatedly. 

One of my favorites is a DLC track OST.







It just makes me so happy.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I WILL HOLD YOU TO THAT, SIR. ...Kidding. Make it when you can and when you can't, no worries!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Well, at least it was under warranty, so you should get a replacement that works dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your salt packets. : ) Always have some handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well, whatever you like! Come to think of it, I just got Yoshi and Link recently. I should really put them in, too. But I have to take them out of their boxes first.



It is great that I can get a new one without any costs. However, getting a new console means that all of my game data and friend roster will be lost. I'm much more concerned with the friend roster because I actually have 100 friends added.


----------



## Jinglefruit

dapperlace said:


> I find myself listening to the soundtrack for this game repeatedly.
> 
> One of my favorites is a DLC track OST.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxrC9SacTgE
> 
> It just makes me so happy.



I'm the same. I have 15 minute versions of N64 rainbow road, Mute city, Electrodrome and Moo Moo Meadows that I listen to when working sometimes.  

I hope the AC track gets something awesome in May too!




AkatsukiYoshi said:


> It is great that I can get a new one without any costs. However, getting a new console means that all of my game data and friend roster will be lost. I'm much more concerned with the friend roster because I actually have 100 friends added.



I'm not sure how it works, but you might be able to keep them if you can use your Nintendo Network ID on the new console (may have to phone nintendo to get it used on a 2nd wii U though)

Also if you send in your Wii U they should be abe to transfer data to a new console.


----------



## Cress

Still calling that there will be an update this month adding more amiibo costumes


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still calling that there will be an update this month adding more amiibo costumes



Bowser, Wario and Rosalina should be included in this. I'd say Zelda too but she was wave 2, and C Falcs and Luigi were with the last lot. S:


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> Bowser, Wario and Rosalina should be included in this. I'd say Zelda too but she was wave 2, and C Falcs and Luigi were with the last lot. S:



But the last update had to include all of the big characters like Mario, Luigi, and Peach. I'm thinking they might go back and do some of the other wave 1 and 2 amiibos they missed.


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to everyone that came to the stream to watch/play tonight! : ) I had a good time and I really hope you guys did, too!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks to everyone that came to the stream to watch/play tonight! : ) I had a good time and I really hope you guys did, too!


Glad you guys had a blast! Maybe next time I'll make it more intense if I can make it B)


----------



## Holla

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still calling that there will be an update this month adding more amiibo costumes



I so hope you are right. I'd love to see a Pikachu and Rosalina costume, though Pikachu is pretty unlikely.


----------



## n64king

Is it just me or are people riding Bullet Bills all the way past whoever is in 1st place now? I've been playing all day and the bullet is working a lot better than I remember it working last month.... Literally just got done playing Mute City where someone came from a million miles back and flew through the finish line for 1st and the bullet kept going too. Really suspicious of the items sometimes....


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> Is it just me or are people riding Bullet Bills all the way past whoever is in 1st place now? I've been playing all day and the bullet is working a lot better than I remember it working last month.... Literally just got done playing Mute City where someone came from a million miles back and flew through the finish line for 1st and the bullet kept going too. Really suspicious of the items sometimes....



Yeah, I've noticed there seems to be more of them than usual now. It used to happen rarely, now, bull**** bills in like 5% of races. S:


----------



## n64king

Okay I got one myself when I was in 3rd place and flew all the way to the finish line for 1st. Cool but I knew the second I did it that I was one of those people. Ugh Really, I'd love to know what makes items come up. Because sometimes races of 12, everyone just gets mushrooms and coins mostly but then sometimes it's a bombardment of shells, stars and lightenings. Now this bullet thing...


----------



## Amissapanda

Your friendly neighborhood reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST! : )

Hope to see you guys there~


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Your friendly neighborhood reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST! : )
> 
> Hope to see you guys there~



Are you still planning on using Skype?


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm holding onto my britches and ready, guys!




n64king said:


> Okay I got one myself when I was in 3rd place and flew all the way to the finish line for 1st. Cool but I knew the second I did it that I was one of those people. Ugh Really, I'd love to know what makes items come up. Because sometimes races of 12, everyone just gets mushrooms and coins mostly but then sometimes it's a bombardment of shells, stars and lightenings. Now this bullet thing...



Atleast it's not the same everytime? Got some nice variety. 
I do find the biggest 'tell' is when you go from single player races to online. Half the CPU only get mushrooms and coins in a majority of races and hang back. Atleast online everyone is trying.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Are you still planning on using Skype?



Not tonight. My brother won't be able to make it tonight, so I'll try to get that working for Smash tomorrow.


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> Your friendly neighborhood reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST! : )
> 
> Hope to see you guys there~



i'll be late but i might be able to make it again for this one ;o;


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> i'll be late but i might be able to make it again for this one ;o;



Eee, I hope so! : ) You're more than welcome anytime! I usually stream for about 3 hours, sometimes longer.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, guys! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 15 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to everyone who came to the stream/played in the races! : ) I had a lot of fun despite all my cursing and I hope you guys did, as well!

Tomorrow will be Smash Bros. Wii U, likely at the same time. Hopefully I'll be on Skype with my younger brother, too.


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to the stream/played in the races! : ) I had a lot of fun despite all my cursing and I hope you guys did, as well!



loool don't worry, i swear the whole time i'm playing MK too.. all in good fun. ;] Haha. I'm glad I could make it again, it's always fun playing with you guys


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> loool don't worry, i swear the whole time i'm playing MK too.. all in good fun. ;] Haha. I'm glad I could make it again, it's always fun playing with you guys



True, true. XD I'd actually be really impressed by someone that could play Mario Kart a lot and not end up swearing at least a few times. It's just one of those games that hits on a frustrating level, since it's often so luck-based. Hahaha.

I'm glad you could make it! : ) It was definitely fun playing with you and you're welcome to come anytime!


----------



## Zigzag991

I always take it as "Well you're already stationary why not throw 4 more at me?" Plus it helps that while it's ridiculous to stay moving, you also get insane speed boosts in the back that can throw you way up into 1st.

But to explain the Yoshi thing, heh. Basically, I was thinking that we were still in lobby mode and waiting for more people, so I didn't notice that I had run out of time and it had defaulted to Yoshi Circuit. When I saw your message, I figured it was just a random shout out so I replied in what was supposed to be a "joking" manner, only to realize I had picked Yoshi Circuit and also got chosen, so that's my luck of happening to accidentally do that.

Don't kill me if I choose Yoshi related stages tonight pl0x


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Getting really bored with this game. Time for May to roll around for more DLC.


----------



## Amissapanda

Going to stream some *Mario Kart 8* tonight! : ) What's better than salt and tears for Valentine's day? Hahaha, I'm kidding.

I'm running a tiny bit late, so I hope to start by 8:45PM EST! (Around 15 minutes from now.)

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come and race/chat! Also, warning for my swearing.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Going to stream some *Mario Kart 8* tonight! : ) What's better than salt and tears for Valentine's day? Hahaha, I'm kidding.
> 
> I'm running a tiny bit late, so I hope to start by 8:45PM EST! (Around 15 minutes from now.)
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Feel free to come and race/chat! Also, warning for my swearing.



Fanks again for the stream! Wish I noticed this earlier to have been there from the start. 

Also, on monday I'll probably be late to the karty.


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Fanks again for the stream! Wish I noticed this earlier to have been there from the start.
> 
> Also, on monday I'll probably be late to the karty.



No problem! It was my pleasure. : ) I notified about it everywhere that I could, but I know I don't usually stream on Saturdays, so no one was expecting that. XD Plus it was Valentine's day, so a lot of people were probably out doing stuff with their significant others and such.

And that's fine! ...lol, Karty.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> No problem! It was my pleasure. : ) I notified about it everywhere that I could, but I know I don't usually stream on Saturdays, so no one was expecting that. XD Plus it was Valentine's day, so a lot of people were probably out doing stuff with their significant others and such.
> 
> And that's fine! ...lol, Karty.



Yeah, I wasn't browsing around the net or anything, was mostly watching a stream at the time. Although this gave me the kick up the butt to start following you elsewhere, so I should notice you more than a senpai now.


----------



## Javocado

Awww lame I missed the stream last night.
D:


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, I wasn't browsing around the net or anything, was mostly watching a stream at the time. Although this gave me the kick up the butt to start following you elsewhere, so I should notice you more than a senpai now.



Oh, good, that gives me confirmation that it was actually you, then. XD I never know, these days. But hopefully that'll help give you a better head's up!



Javocado said:


> Awww lame I missed the stream last night.
> D:



It was kind of a sudden thing, anyway. Haha. _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ will still happen tomorrow, of course!


----------



## Amissapanda

Friendly reminder that tonight is _*Mario Kart 8* Monday Madness_! : D

Be there, or be square!


----------



## Cress

I HAVE STUFF TO DO. 
Why do you have so many roses?


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Friendly reminder that tonight is _*Mario Kart 8* Monday Madness_! : D
> 
> Be there, or be square!


Ugggggggggggh, I dunno if I can make this one but I'll definitely be in the stream to watch!!


----------



## Javocado

Thinking about joining in since this is the last free Monday I will have around this time before my Monday night class starts rip.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I HAVE STUFF TO DO.
> Why do you have so many roses?



HAVE LESS STUFF TO DO. I'm kidding.[/b]

And I dunno. A lot of nice people sent me roses. It was very (but pleasantly) unexpected.



Hyogo said:


> Ugggggggggggh, I dunno if I can make this one but I'll definitely be in the stream to watch!!



You're more than welcome to, on either account!



Javocado said:


> Thinking about joining in since this is the last free Monday I will have around this time before my Monday night class starts rip.
> Stay tuned!



Up to you, pin pal, but you're more than welcome if you decide to come!


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with _*Mario Kart 8* Monday Madness_ in about 15 minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and play or watch! But keep in mind that if you want to play, you need to add my NNID and let me know who you are so I can accept. 

Also, warning for my tendency to swear/use profanity while streaming!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to everyone who came to the stream! Hope you guys had fun. : )

I do want to say, though, please don't come to the streams with the intention to troll me or something. I don't find it funny.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I really miss joining these.  I should get my new Wii U within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I really enjoy playing Mario Kart, to the point where I'm just so good at it my mother hardly ever wins.


----------



## Hyoshido

Reminds me that my Mother was a master at Mario Kart 64 when it came out.
Maybe she's bombing people in heaven, who knows!

Otherwise I'm hyped for more Mario Kart madness with Amissa :U


----------



## Cress

Going to be in a smash tournament when you're racing, so can't join, but I might hop in at some point.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Reminds me that my Mother was a master at Mario Kart 64 when it came out.
> Maybe she's bombing people in heaven, who knows!
> 
> Otherwise I'm hyped for more Mario Kart madness with Amissa :U



Yay for hype! My younger bro should be joining tonight, too. : ) I'm excited!



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Going to be in a smash tournament when you're racing, so can't join, but I might hop in at some point.



Ahh, okay. Good luck in your Smash tourney!


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players! 

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!


----------



## Amissapanda

It's bright and early on a Monday morning! (At least, in the USA.) And I'm just dropping by to remind you that the salt and tears will be waiting for you tonight in _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_!

See you guys there at 8:30PM EST, as usual. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

If only you did these earlier 8( I'd totes jump on the bandwagon.

I'll see if I can get the touch pad charged up and attempt to play it secretly :U
Wouldn't be able to hear what you say and junk tho rip


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gah, I'm not able to make it again. TT_TT
Have fun getting hit by shells without me. D:


----------



## Hyoshido

If I get on this time, I'll abuse Amissa for you.


----------



## Holla

I might actually join you guys this time! (Ie. Finally have a Wii U, MK8, and fixed my online gaming issue!).

I hope to not get run over too badly as I don't use a competitive combo...


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> If only you did these earlier 8( I'd totes jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> I'll see if I can get the touch pad charged up and attempt to play it secretly :U
> Wouldn't be able to hear what you say and junk tho rip



Alas, you won't meet your weekly quota of me cussing! Hahaha.



Jinglefruit said:


> Gah, I'm not able to make it again. TT_TT
> Have fun getting hit by shells without me. D:



Awww, that's too bad, Jinglebells. : ( Hopefully next time!



Hyogo said:


> If I get on this time, I'll abuse Amissa for you.



Hahahahahaha.

_You wish_.



Holla said:


> I might actually join you guys this time! (Ie. Finally have a Wii U, MK8, and fixed my online gaming issue!).
> 
> I hope to not get run over too badly as I don't use a competitive combo...



That's great! : ) I hope to see you there, then! I don't really play competitively, myself (I seem to handle best riding Mr. Scooty, of all things), but I can't say the same for some of the other players. It's all in good fun, though!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Hahahahahaha.
> 
> _You wish_.


Wishing is a tad extreme, I'll show you how Hyogo Go Karts 8)


----------



## Cress

I'll be the all-pink Toadetter every race. :3


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'll be the all-pink Toadetter every race. :3


In Mario Kart law, that makes you my wife.

Toad is best character.


----------



## FireNinja1

Holla said:


> I might actually join you guys this time! (Ie. Finally have a Wii U, MK8, and fixed my online gaming issue!).
> 
> I hope to not get run over too badly as I don't use a competitive combo...



I'm usually the only person who uses a "competitive" combo regularly (large Mii + BF/Slick/Gold, but I recently dropped the competitive scene for now either way) Don't worry, we all get hit by some barrage of shells eventually, including me. 

Since Manda didn't say it: there's profanity coming every which way; in chat, and on the stream. Just a heads up.

I'm hype for this. Are you hype for this?


----------



## Cress

Hyogo said:


> In Mario Kart law, that makes you my wife.
> 
> Toad is best character.



Let's team up on everyone.


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Let's team up on everyone.


We can BOTH take Amissa down :'D


----------



## Cress

You'll have to dodge the 20 billion green shells, 35 million red shells, 200 lightnings, 4,500 bullet bills, and 7 starmen.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well atleast those aren't the scary things, it's those people sniping banana's at others...


----------



## Holla

Hyogo said:


> Well atleast those aren't the scary things, it's those people sniping banana's at others...



Those are the worst especially when one lands right on top of you and there no way to dodge!


----------



## Zigzag991

Hyogo said:


> We can BOTH take Amissa down :'D



Great! You guys can cover for me as being the bane of Manda's MK8 existence.

I'll still be there picking one of the best darn tracks in the game, though. B)

Yoshi Circuit's legit yo <3


----------



## Amissapanda

: (

I can feel the hate, guys. I can feel it. Why you hate me.


----------



## n64king

They had a Miiverse announcement that the May DLC is almost finished! Woot


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I can feel the hate, guys. I can feel it. Why you hate me.


Because you keep claiming you'll kick my ass!
Anyways, It's more of a lovetap than beating you, even though I'll beat you 8D

But I'll try to thrash Zag too, can't throw all my attention on you even though you're top babe B)


----------



## Amissapanda

I don't actually mean it. lol It's a joke because Mario Kart relies so much on DUCK. And I don't have much duck. 

Besides, you have yet to race with the other stream regulars. Some of them are really, really good.

Zig is a butt because he picks the worse course and the random item selection LOVES him for some reason.


----------



## Hyoshido

Pfft don't remind me, but I'll try to be a challenge to you :>

If I snipe you with a Banana, I'm going to ask you for free art I'm gonna gloat so hard.


----------



## Holla

Amissapanda said:


> : (
> 
> I can feel the hate, guys. I can feel it. Why you hate me.



I don't hate you, not yet anyways lol. Everyone is a clean slate for me as I'm new to this. Any advice on joining the group? As I've never joined in one before due to my past connectivity issues (that and I have no friends who have MK8 ).I've only done the general worldwide stuff a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I sent you a friend request, my message should make it obvious who I am lol.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Pfft don't remind me, but I'll try to be a challenge to you :>
> 
> If I snipe you with a Banana, I'm going to ask you for free art I'm gonna gloat so hard.



I never claimed to be a pro player. Hahaha. I actually tend to have some of the WORST duck in the entire stream. Watchers find it entertaining, at least. lol



Holla said:


> I don't hate you, not yet anyways lol. Everyone is a clean slate for me as I'm new to this. Any advice on joining the group? As I've never joined in one before due to my past connectivity issues (that and I have no friends who have MK8 ).I've only done the general worldwide stuff a bit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I sent you a friend request, my message should make it obvious who I am lol.



I'm not sure what you mean by advice, exactly. I'll open a room and as long as we're friends, you should be able to see that I have an open room and select it to join. You have the DLC, right?

And okay! I'll add you once I start the game up, which will be very shortly.





Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!


----------



## Hyoshido

Gonna chase you down Amissa!


----------



## Holla

Yes I have the DLC. ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be tuned into your stream too, but I will just have audio on as my Internet hates loading videos, yet MK8 plays just fine... Lol I don't know.


----------



## Javocado

tfw at school waiting 4 class to start and not at home whoopin butt :-(


----------



## Hyoshido

Goddamn, I'm worse than I thought..

Well, atleast I came first once...because of luck zzz
gosh I'm loser lmao


----------



## Zane

that was some fine kartin!!!


----------



## Holla

Hyogo said:


> Goddamn, I'm worse than I thought..
> 
> Well, atleast I came first once...because of luck zzz
> gosh I'm loser lmao



Lol don't be so hard on yourself. I just joined in for the first time tonight too, and I never even got one win. It's still loads of fun though! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had lots of fun guys! If I can I'll try to join in next week too! (Hopefully I can pull off at least one win next time... Hopefully...


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> tfw at school waiting 4 class to start and not at home whoopin butt :-(



Awww. : ( Well, you were there in spirit!



Hyogo said:


> Goddamn, I'm worse than I thought..
> 
> Well, atleast I came first once...because of luck zzz
> gosh I'm loser lmao



Hey, you haven't played online that much aside from with your brother, right? Haha. It's a learning process. And it's also a game of duck. If the duck is not with you, you're destroyed by the people the duck favors. And I don't think you did that badly, honestly.



Zane said:


> that was some fine kartin!!!



It definitely was! Awesome of you to come, Zane. : ) Hope you can pop in and play again sometime!



Holla said:


> Lol don't be so hard on yourself. I just joined in for the first time tonight too, and I never even got one win. It's still loads of fun though! ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I had lots of fun guys! If I can I'll try to join in next week too! (Hopefully I can pull off at least one win next time... Hopefully...



I'm glad you had fun! It was great to have some new blood in the room for a change! And best of luck getting a win next time! (Everyone's time comes. It does. Just trust me on that. Haha.) Same as with Ogy, though, I think you did fine tonight! It's a new world to race with people you've never raced with before.


Thanks to everyone who came to race and/or watch the stream! We had 11 people for awhile and it was mad fun! I hope you guys enjoyed it as much as I did! And I hope to see you again next Monday. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Hey, you haven't played online that much aside from with your brother, right? Haha. It's a learning process. And it's also a game of duck. If the duck is not with you, you're destroyed by the people the duck favors. And I don't think you did that badly, honestl


But I've been playing Mario Kart ever since I was a pup! I felt like I've just started lmao.
tfw stay in 2nd while neck and neck with Amissa and then get spammed and come 6th.

I just wanted to spank your kart 8( maybe next time if I can make it!


----------



## n64king

Does pressing the ZR button over and over during a boost still extend the boost? I thought they fixed that but I'm seeing people do it again and it looks like it's working but I can't tell if I'm making it work when I try.


----------



## Holla

n64king said:


> Does pressing the ZR button over and over during a boost still extend the boost? I thought they fixed that but I'm seeing people do it again and it looks like it's working but I can't tell if I'm making it work when I try.



Is that the fire hopping I've seen people do? (I only play with Wii mote so I'm not familiar with what the buttons on other controllers do).


----------



## Javocado

man i h8 firehopping
my inside drift skillz are so inferior to it rip


----------



## Holla

Javocado said:


> man i h8 firehopping
> my inside drift skillz are so inferior to it rip



I give you my congrats I am awful at inside drifting lol! Though I am better at now than I was back in MK Wii days (I couldn't even make one corner with an inside drifter in that game) at least now I can make maybe about 50% of the corners lol. I'm ok with sticking with outside drifting though.


----------



## n64king

Yeah Firehooping/frogging. So yeah that didn't answer my Q though  Can you still do it or are these people trying just idiots?


----------



## Javocado

n64king said:


> Yeah Firehooping/frogging. So yeah that didn't answer my Q though  Can you still do it or are these people trying just idiots?



I think it's still a thing (hasn't got patched yet)
then again i haven't played some MK8 in awhile
I needa get back on it

hmu if you're ever tryna race anyone haha


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Im playing Mario Kart.

aww


----------



## n64king

It got patched once, so it obviously rebroke since it looks to me like it's working.


----------



## Holla

n64king said:


> It got patched once, so it obviously rebroke since it looks to me like it's working.



I know back on Monday during our Mario Kart Monday group a couple people where fire hopping though it's frowned upon here as most of us aren't super competive and just want to have some fun. Not sure about today though.


----------



## Amissapanda

Yes, fire-hopping works. But I assume that anyone I see doing it is a filthy cheater who needs a special edges to win without skill/luck, basically.


----------



## n64king

Bleck. Thanks for confirming though.

Everytime it happens they're like 100 miles ahead of everyone else and it's always super suspicious when that happens. Not that it's impossible to get that far ahead, but usually it's because of other reasons and not as common.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want Super Circuit on my WiiU right now  Damn Donkey Kong is gonna take up the next 2 VC buys. I just cannot go without those.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Mario Kart online is getting really boring. Everyone picks the same tracks over and over there's no point in voting cause you know its going to pick Rainbow Road for SNES again or Hyrule Circuit cause it never picks the others


----------



## Jinglefruit

oranges_ate_you said:


> Mario Kart online is getting really boring. Everyone picks the same tracks over and over there's no point in voting cause you know its going to pick Rainbow Road for SNES again or Hyrule Circuit cause it never picks the others



You can chose to play online with the DLC turned off. Then they can't come up as options. ;D


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Jinglefruit said:


> You can chose to play online with the DLC turned off. Then they can't come up as options. ;D



Useless to solve the problem. People will just end up picking Mario Circuit or Royal Raceway a million times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It must be kids who keep picking Rainbow Road only because only kids think that track is hard and they're trying to meme everyone out


----------



## n64king

Yeah kinda agree that everyone keeps picking the same crap over and over. People are too picky and only like the courses where everyone screws up or it's overly easy like Mario Circuit.
Everyone overplayed Sunshine Airport & Electrodrome, so barely anyone votes for those now, I do though, the entire Star Cup is my favorite still.


----------



## Jinglefruit

oranges_ate_you said:


> Useless to solve the problem. People will just end up picking Mario Circuit or Royal Raceway a million times.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It must be kids who keep picking Rainbow Road only because only kids think that track is hard and they're trying to meme everyone out



Well considering there is nearly always 1 DLC track with DLC turned on (and then 2 of the other 32 tracks), SNES RR or Hyrule will turn up almost 1 in 4 track selections. 
With it off, it's just 3 of 32 tracks each time, so a bit less likely to spam the same options. 

I would say you could always join Mandas Monday MK friends streams, as we usually get a good mix of tracks, but we've also had SNES RR picked 5 times in a row before.  ~ Albeit 2 or 3 of those were the selection landing on random and happening to pick it again.


----------



## Zigzag991

What was even weirder was that it landed on the same guy 6 times in a row.


But, hope you like Yoshi Circuit~


----------



## Amissapanda

As Jingle said, we generally play through (almost) every course in a stream. Some things do get picked more than once, but it's pretty rare that we get the same course over 3 times in one night. UNLESS YOUR NAME IS ZIGS OR STEVE AND YOU'RE TROLLING ME WITH THAT STUPID YOSHI CIRCUIT COURSE. But yeah. If someone picks things multiple times, it's usually an accident. Plus playing in a room with friends lets you pick ANY course you want instead of being limited to a choice of three for each person.

No pressure, though. I know some people don't like to play in streams/friends rooms and that's fine. But if you ever feel you want to jump in, add my NNID and let me know who you are. We usually have anywhere from 7-12 people racing (aside from just starting/near the end of the night when there's less).


----------



## n64king

Zigzag991 said:


> What was even weirder was that it landed on the same guy 6 times in a row.
> 
> 
> But, hope you like Yoshi Circuit~



Hahah that's happened in a group I've been in before too. We played Hyrule Circuit 5 times in a row and after that everyone rage quit, but the next one was something else so they shoulda just stayed lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should play with tbt people sometime, I may blow turds or do overly good. Idk. But when I see you guys talking here about it I be quiet and lurk. Lol Doesn't seem like my business.


----------



## Amissapanda

Zigzag991 said:


> What was even weirder was that it landed on the same guy 6 times in a row.
> 
> 
> But, hope you like Yoshi Circuit~



It was five times, actually. I have the stream on YouTube. But random kept picking that guy over and over and over... insane.

Also, Yoshi Circuit can die in a fire. And there's no need to pick that crap multiple times after we've already played it.



n64king said:


> Hahah that's happened in a group I've been in before too. We played Hyrule Circuit 5 times in a row and after that everyone rage quit, but the next one was something else so they shoulda just stayed lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I should play with tbt people sometime, I may blow turds or do overly good. Idk. But when I see you guys talking here about it I be quiet and lurk. Lol Doesn't seem like my business.



You're more than welcome to join. I invite anyone here who wants to play when I stream and instruct how to join for whoever is interested. I didn't think it felt that exclusive.


----------



## n64king

Amissapanda said:


> Also, Yoshi Circuit can die in a fire. And there's no need to pick that crap multiple times after we've already played it.
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome to join. I invite anyone here who wants to play when I stream and instruct how to join for whoever is interested. I didn't think it felt that exclusive.



Yeah I like me some Yoshi Circuit but that is too damn much. At least when the next DLC comes out there will be more for it to choose from.

LOL Oh it's probably just me feeling weird like I can't join in. *doesn't make friends on tbt*


----------



## Zigzag991

Okay I give you my word that next time I won't pick it. (But if by chance someone else picks it then  )

Though I do enjoy it because all the turns make it super tight and face paced because of all the drifts so it gives me more of a super speed feel, plus there's that one section where you can fly through the piranha plants with mushrooms.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I do love the way you can seamlessly drift the first half a lap of yoshi circuit, but then you hit that final S bend on lap 3 and then 10 people overtake because everyone mushrooms over the grass and rams you into the wall and a bullet bill gets all up in your panties and by this point your fingers are so encrusted in salt you can't even hold A long enough to maintain your new found 11th place.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone want to vroom vroom tonight?
It's been years since I last played MK8


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> Anyone want to vroom vroom tonight?
> It's been years since I last played MK8



I'd be up to play in a bit, haven't in a while.


----------



## FireNinja1

Amissapanda said:


> UNLESS YOUR NAME IS ZIGS OR STEVE AND YOU'RE TROLLING ME WITH THAT STUPID YOSHI CIRCUIT COURSE.



I'll try to not pick it next week then. I'll just stick to my BDD and maybe SSC, if I can remember. :3

IMO there's nothing wrong with firehopping, just about as bad as TTing in Animal Crossing to me, albeit I did play at a higher level at one point so my views are much different. You can't get a frontrun just by firehopping either, that comes from lines.

The stream is hectic fun and I recommend that everyone join. Silently cursing at a Baby Luigi computer is no fun.


----------



## Javocado

Alrighty, I'm gonna start playing in a little over 10 minutes.

If you are interested in playing with me, let me know.
We can do 1v1's or more if other people or just follow online.


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> I do love the way you can seamlessly drift the first half a lap of yoshi circuit, but then you hit that final S bend on lap 3 and then 10 people overtake because everyone mushrooms over the grass and rams you into the wall and a bullet bill gets all up in your panties and by this point your fingers are so encrusted in salt you can't even hold A long enough to maintain your new found 11th place.



I don't remember the last time I didn't mushroom over that grass even even if I'm in a higher place in the race, it seems like it happens everytime.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm up to play!

As for fire hopping, I guess the main problem people have with it is that not every vehicle can do it, so it gives those who can an "unfair" advantage, and those who want to use other vehicles like a bike or something are out of luck. Although I'm not exactly sure how it works so I could way off.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Alrighty, I'm gonna start playing in a little over 10 minutes.
> 
> If you are interested in playing with me, let me know.
> We can do 1v1's or more if other people or just follow online.



Wish that it wasn't 4am right now. 3: 



n64king said:


> I don't remember the last time I didn't mushroom over that grass even even if I'm in a higher place in the race, it seems like it happens everytime.



Yep, 11/12 people get this everytime. And I count them by.


----------



## JCnator

I'm not surprised to hear that a lot of people are getting mushrooms at the same moment, mainly because the top frontrunner is so far ahead to pretty much everybody else that the item distribution system is thinking that giving mushrooms to everyone is the best solution.

To be clearer, which item you get is determined by the distance between you and the top frontrunner.


----------



## Zigzag991

Speaking of front runner, I just found out the music changes when you're front running.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Does this game favor Japanese players? Its really suspicious that only they get the good items, only they blast ahead on mushrooms and only those weird "Player" miis will come in with less than 1000 points and race a million miles ahead of everyone. I just played a race with everyone around 4000 points but then 2 Japanese players came in with 22,000 and they were virtually unbeatable what the hell!?


----------



## n64king

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm not surprised to hear that a lot of people are getting mushrooms at the same moment, mainly because the top frontrunner is so far ahead to pretty much everybody else that the item distribution system is thinking that giving mushrooms to everyone is the best solution.
> 
> To be clearer, which item you get is determined by the distance between you and the top frontrunner.



I've always said that this didn't make sense. Everyone gets mushrooms at once, no one can pass each other it becomes a stalemate immediately and no one can get out of it. Thanks to their lousy roulette programming for races with less people, what position you start the race usually is where you'll end it because no one can take each other out_ at all_.


----------



## Heartcore

I just got MK8 today with the DLC bundle. I love it so much.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone wanna play tonight? Send me a VM if you do!


----------



## Holla

Heartcore said:


> I just got MK8 today with the DLC bundle. I love it so much.



Oh congrats! I got mine on Decemeber 26th (same day I got my Wii U). It's an amazing game! Who do you know/think you'll mainly play as?


----------



## Heartcore

Holla said:


> Oh congrats! I got mine on Decemeber 26th (same day I got my Wii U). It's an amazing game! Who do you know/think you'll mainly play as?



Thanks! I absolutely love it so far. I have been playing as Peach/Link. I alternate between the two. I've been trying to unlock all the characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm assuming you play as Rosie?


----------



## Zigzag991

Alright, I gotta go for a bit after this one Jav.


----------



## Javocado

hell ya rosalina's #1


----------



## Yoshisaur

When does the new DLC come out? :O


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yoshisaur said:


> When does the new DLC come out? :O



A Thursday in May. 
We don't know which yet.


----------



## MagicalFishy

Jinglefruit said:


> A Thursday in May.
> We don't know which yet.



I am extremely excited for the DLC to come out.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Jinglefruit said:


> A Thursday in May.
> We don't know which yet.



That sucks. I was thinking March. Boo now I have to wait even longer :c


----------



## Zigzag991

WHOA WHAT

It was confirmed to be a Thursday?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Well the e-shop updates on Thursdays. And DLC pack 1, and the mercedes DLC both came with the e-shop updates on thursdays. So its safe to assume this'll be the case again.

It's definitely May though. It's written all over the DLC. 
I thought it'd align with the 1 year aniversary of MK8. but the last Thursday is the 28th, and with Splatoon coming the 29th and the fact end of May/beginning of June is always gaming news galore I expect it'll be earlier in the month. ~ Last pack came out on the 13th of Nov, so probably the 14th?


----------



## Zigzag991

So how many tracks have been confirmed yet? 2? I know there's the tree one, the animal crossing one, and then I guess that's it. Then there's the question of the other 3 cups that've been found. If the Yoshi one became DLC, I wonder if the other 3 will, too.


----------



## Javocado

Hopefully Baby Park!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> So how many tracks have been confirmed yet? 2? I know there's the tree one, the animal crossing one, and then I guess that's it. Then there's the question of the other 3 cups that've been found. If the Yoshi one became DLC, I wonder if the other 3 will, too.



AC and the tree have images. 
A text dump says Baby Park (MK: DD), Neo Bowser city / Koopa city (MK7) and another new track 'Metro' are coming too.

We've also had nothing on the karts we'll be getting. ~ I still want Gracies old car. xD I can see a new leaf glider coming too. ~ maybe made to look like the leaf umbrella.


----------



## n64king

Wait I thought Baby Park was just a rumor, dispelled by the "fact" that it didn't show up in any images or text put out by Nintendo. Idk, it's been ages since people actually posted the rumored tracks lol.
I'm so mixed about that one being a retro course, it's so stupidly simple but the hectic item barrages made it fun. They should have just added that to the battle course selection.

HOLY CRAP TBH, I didn't think of Gracie's Car for the Villager's car. Too bad it might be a little mixed genderish, boy villager with sorta girly car, people would be like wat. But I'd love it anyway, maybe still a leopard print seat haha Def would love the grass pattern umbrella for the glider. Dunno about tire theme.


----------



## Zigzag991

Well if Bowser can ride the Cat Cruiser I don't think anything's too far fetch'd.


----------



## FireNinja1

If they're going to make an AC themed glider make it the broken umbrella. You fall as soon as you deploy it 

Unless you put cushion wheels on that Cat Cruiser, Bowser will be too kawaii.


----------



## Zigzag991

Omg yes broken umbrella that'd be so awesome.


----------



## Javocado

or or
for a glider
how about.....


BALLOONS


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Is villager going to be just the male one? I wonder if they will surprise us with a female option like how the shy guys and yoshis have multi colors. They would only have to make 2 options, male and female lol


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> Wait I thought Baby Park was just a rumor, dispelled by the "fact" that it didn't show up in any images or text put out by Nintendo. Idk, it's been ages since people actually posted the rumored tracks lol.
> I'm so mixed about that one being a retro course, it's so stupidly simple but the hectic item barrages made it fun. They should have just added that to the battle course selection.
> 
> HOLY CRAP TBH, I didn't think of Gracie's Car for the Villager's car. Too bad it might be a little mixed genderish, boy villager with sorta girly car, people would be like wat. But I'd love it anyway, maybe still a leopard print seat haha Def would love the grass pattern umbrella for the glider. Dunno about tire theme.



Well, apparently the track list with baby park and Koopa city was ripped from the sound file shortcuts in the games coding. So if that's true (which it hasn't been contested, so I'm assuming it is), then it sort of has been confirmed by nintendo.
Hopefully 4 new battle courses from the DLC selection get patched in too. Really it only requires tracks that have no 1 way ramps in them, so I don't see why it shouldn't happen.

I could also see a rocket gyroid being used for a kart/bike option after Villagers side B in smash.



Javocado said:


> or or
> for a glider
> how about.....
> 
> 
> BALLOONS



YES. 
Okay, I want this now. Makes so much sense, and is pretty universal.



oranges_ate_you said:


> Is villager going to be just the male one? I wonder if they will surprise us with a female option like how the shy guys and yoshis have multi colors. They would only have to make 2 options, male and female lol



I'm really hoping this does happen. Also more colours for toads and koopas. ~ because Shy Guys and Yoshis were apparently added because they already had character models from the background of the tracks. And the same goes for Toads and Koopas.


----------



## Byngo

oranges_ate_you said:


> Is villager going to be just the male one? I wonder if they will surprise us with a female option like how the shy guys and yoshis have multi colors. They would only have to make 2 options, male and female lol



Agreed! Really hoping there's that option to change from male to female, and maybe even have like 3 or 4 different outfits for the females and males, similar to villager in smash bros. (I doubt that will happen but hey)


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> Well, apparently the track list with baby park and Koopa city was ripped from the sound file shortcuts in the games coding. So if that's true (which it hasn't been contested, so I'm assuming it is), then it sort of has been confirmed by nintendo.
> Hopefully 4 new battle courses from the DLC selection get patched in too. Really it only requires tracks that have no 1 way ramps in them, so I don't see why it shouldn't happen.
> 
> I'm really hoping this does happen. Also more colours for toads and koopas. ~ because Shy Guys and Yoshis were apparently added because they already had character models from the background of the tracks. And the same goes for Toads and Koopas.



Oh I see, well it may be possible. I can't say any of those tracks get me super excited though haha Yeah new battle courses would be nice but I really am betting a no on that one too ~_~

OMG I didn't know thats why they added the other colors, sheesh that seems silly anyway, all they have to do is change 2 colors, the clothes/body and the shoe color. Pfft, either way I bet people would throw a fit, MORE COLORS!? WHY NOT MORE CHARACTERS!?


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> I bet people would throw a fit, MORE COLORS!? WHY NOT MORE CHARACTERS!?



Was anybody really against the Yoshi and Shy Guy colors though? And I know a lot of people want more Toad colors (including myself) so I could see then doing it as a preorder bonus for a 3rd and 4th pack of DLC if they end up wanting to make more.

Also more amiibo costumes. There's almost 30 now and only 12 (kinda 13 since Toon Link unlocks Link's costume.) have costumes


----------



## Javocado

I'll be playing online again tonight if anyone wants to join!
Trying to get that VR at 10k.


----------



## Cress

Mine isn't even at 3k yet but I really don't care. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, I'm just over 3k


----------



## Byngo

ohh I'm in the mood to play


----------



## Zigzag991

I'll join in when ya' start!


----------



## Espurr96

Neo Bowser City would actually be a really cool track, and I want my favorite series of tracks to come back, the GBA Bowser Castles!


----------



## n64king

Javocado said:


> I'll be playing online again tonight if anyone wants to join!
> Trying to get that VR at 10k.



Do you get shoved in with a new tier of people around then? I'm closing in on 7000 lol...


----------



## Jinglefruit

If people are playing, I'll jump in. ~ so long as its within the next couple hours.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I'm up to race if anyone's around.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Why is Mario Kart 8 online so janky


----------



## n64king

Okay I kinda have to agree that the online is getting weird. The items are screwed up, stars and bullets in 2nd place? What the hell? Also played against a duo that had the same Mii but different names, one was Thundastorm and the other was Mrs Shells, and we got hit by lightning about 5 times one race and the other person seemingly could avoid red shells, but not green. Also wondering why I keep getting put in rooms with people who have VR scores around mine but then a random 22,000 pointer will be in there who's impossible to beat.


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> Okay I kinda have to agree that the online is getting weird. The items are screwed up, stars and bullets in 2nd place? What the hell? Also played against a duo that had the same Mii but different names, one was Thundastorm and the other was Mrs Shells, and we got hit by lightning about 5 times one race and the other person seemingly could avoid red shells, but not green. Also wondering why I keep getting put in rooms with people who have VR scores around mine but then a random 22,000 pointer will be in there who's impossible to beat.



Just letting you know that item hacks have been out for this game for a few months.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just letting you know that item hacks have been out for this game for a few months.



Proof? How come anytime me or someone else asks about it, the response is "there's no hacks for WiiU/MK8 yet", even recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also when I said stars and bullets in 2nd place, I myself am getting them in 2nd place. I got a bullet in 2nd on the last item box on Rainbow Road (the new one) on the last lap. Lol I sure didn't need that, no one would have.


----------



## Cress

Yeah, I get them in second place too.
Hacks have been out on MK8 for... 6 months? Check out MrBean's channel, he has everything there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

8 months, so pretty much right after the game was released. Back then it was just changing the names of courses, but it's gotten crazier since then.


----------



## n64king

Why would they hack a star/bullet for me when I'm in 2nd, it's not even causing any or enough havoc. Pretty much nothing happens except little things that make me question why the game is slightly off.
Other than the people who get miles ahead and the rare times someone seems to have lightning or shell power, I don't think hacks apply to the issues me and others have brought up before. There's no indication that someone would waste their time on such small small annoyances when they can play "ruin da game" with 100 lightnings. But if that's what passes as a hack for the lols these days then alright. We use to know how to have fun back in the day.
At least if you're going to hack the game why not have a good time? What's the point of hacking so you just win every time with ease or mess with the item which seemingly do nothing? Yawn. LOL Guess I'd prefer to be Mrs Shell or Thundastorm.

The mushroom thing though, that clearly has to be on the game's side. When there's like 9 or less people and no one gets anything but coins and mushrooms....


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> Why would they hack a star/bullet for me when I'm in 2nd, it's not even causing any or enough havoc. Pretty much nothing happens except little things that make me question why the game is slightly off.
> Other than the people who get miles ahead and the rare times someone seems to have lightning or shell power, I don't think hacks apply to the issues me and others have brought up before. There's no indication that someone would waste their time on such small small annoyances when they can play "ruin da game" with 100 lightnings. But if that's what passes as a hack for the lols these days then alright. We use to know how to have fun back in the day.
> At least if you're going to hack the game why not have a good time? What's the point of hacking so you just win every time with ease or mess with the item which seemingly do nothing? Yawn. LOL Guess I'd prefer to be Mrs Shell or Thundastorm.
> 
> The mushroom thing though, that clearly has to be on the game's side. When there's like 9 or less people and no one gets anything but coins and mushrooms....



The crazy items in 2nd place are because the person is 1st place is decently far ahead of you. Your item selection is determined on the distance between you and first, but for some reason the selection is programmed to give out bullet bills and crazy 8s to people closer to first and mushrooms for people further behind. If you've got a 22000 VR in with a load of 2000 VR's then they'll likely be so far ahead it'll screw the items up for everyone. 

On the item hacks, so far as I know they can't do anything useful with so far. It requires pausing to change what item the game tries to give you, so not helpful online. (thank god!) And most items dont work or take half the properties of the item the game loaded, and half the properties of the item they input. ~ So it seems we still have sometime before MKWs nonsense is replicated.


----------



## Amissapanda

Your Monday afternoon reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST! : ) 

Rev those engines and find those salt packets!

For any new people that want to join, please add my Nintendo Network ID and let me know who you are so I can accept your request!


----------



## n64king

They've upset the balance of MK8.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 20 minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)! 

I will very likely be on Skype with my brother and possibly a few other people!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I am so glad you posted that it's in 10 minutes. Because the clocks didn't change here so I would have been wildly late. o:


----------



## FireNinja1

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, I get them in second place too.
> Hacks have been out on MK8 for... 6 months? Check out MrBean's channel, he has everything there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 8 months, so pretty much right after the game was released. Back then it was just changing the names of courses, but it's gotten crazier since then.



IIRC Bean promised something about not releasing the codes; either he wasn't going to release them to the general public at all or he was going to delay them. I'm thinking it was the former of the two.


----------



## Byngo

Amissapanda said:


> Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 20 minutes!
> 
> *Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!
> 
> Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!
> 
> I will very likely be on Skype with my brother and possibly a few other people!



I'm in the mood for some racing! I'll add you. My NNID is MysticTenderloin and my Mii's name is LaShawndae


----------



## n64king

The mushrooms and coins are enough I want to put the game down now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I beat this Australian person with 22k twice. Their hacks are losing fuel.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa's room is full ffs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ughhhh forget it.. barely get to join these things but whatevs.


----------



## Jinglefruit

There's space now Hyogo.


----------



## Hyoshido

Too late, not arsed to turn my wii u back on, night's already felt wasted by waiting so long.


----------



## Holla

Hyogo said:


> Too late, not arsed to turn my wii u back on, night's already felt wasted by waiting so long.



Awh, if I had known you wanted on I would have gotten off earlier. Sorry to hear that Hyogo. If you have a Twitch account you should join in the chat on Manda's stream and let us know you want in. Several people were more than willing to sit out a few races to let others get a turn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also find if your internet is slow like mine, turning on audio only in Mobile Twitch makes stream run more smoothly with no buffering. It's not like you need the video anyways if you yourself are playing.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Amissa's room is full ffs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ughhhh forget it.. barely get to join these things but whatevs.





Hyogo said:


> Too late, not arsed to turn my wii u back on, night's already felt wasted by waiting so long.



If you'd come into chat, we were swapping people out so other people got the chance to play. I didn't even know you were on or coming, since you didn't say anything about it today. :/ People were happy to take turns tonight. There just happened to be a lot of people.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Thanks for the stream!

And special thanks for the mirror shells cup! 
Because I love races with random rules, and because "The race ended because you were too far behind." being displayed at me John and LabelleFleur when we were still only about 75% of the way through lap 3 and being lapped made me laugh harder than I have all year. 
I was trying so hard to finish but we kept all getting triple reds and hitting each other, and Nintendo must have thought we were doing so bad that we had to be trolling. xD


----------



## Zigzag991

Oh my GOSH that was just too much! 

Last race of the night, I pick Yoshi Circuit because I figured ah who cares it's the last race it probably won't eve-BAM, picked, frantic.

Last lap, nearing the end of the course. Only Yoshi's boot to go. All of a sudden, Jingle Bullet Bill's into 1st, bypassing all who cross his path. Suddenly, a Spiny Shell appears as if from no where and chases him down. Within a split second I get a Bullet Bill and shoot forward. Knocking through 5 people in front of me, I reach Jingle, when suddenly, BOOM, Spiny Shell socks it to 'im. Fast as light I flash through untouched still going strong with the Bullet Bill. I return to normal state right in time for the item boxes, plowing through in first and I get a MUSHROOM of all things (I'd say those are pretty rare). Nothing left to stop me, I joyfully drift up to the finish line, use my mushroom, do a little jump-hop, and whoosh across. Not only did I hit a bunch of people, a Spiny Shell hit first, and I also bypassed and still got a mushroom.

Like holy wow was that intense. Especially in the replay because you can see the screen flash white in slow motion, then slowly see Larry flip in agony as a Bullet Bill skims right passed him, showing mercy.






I'M SORRY MANDA DON'T KILL ME.

But that was really fun! Thanks again! I had a (SpinyShellBulletBillRedShellRacingMushroom) BLAST!


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Thanks for the stream!
> 
> And special thanks for the mirror shells cup!
> Because I love races with random rules, and because "The race ended because you were too far behind." being displayed at me John and LabelleFleur when we were still only about 75% of the way through lap 3 and being lapped made me laugh harder than I have all year.
> I was trying so hard to finish but we kept all getting triple reds and hitting each other, and Nintendo must have thought we were doing so bad that we had to be trolling. xD



No problem! : ) It was fun! 

Thanks all of you for joining! I had a great time tonight. lol And I'm glad you enjoyed the mirror/shells only---but you're probably the only one. XD 

There were so many people tonight, though. Crazy!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Oh my GOSH that was just too much!
> 
> Last race of the night, I pick Yoshi Circuit because I figured ah who cares it's the last race it probably won't eve-BAM, picked, frantic.
> 
> Last lap, nearing the end of the course. Only Yoshi's boot to go. All of a sudden, Jingle Bullet Bill's into 1st, bypassing all who cross his path. Suddenly, a Spiny Shell appears as if from no where and chases him down. Within a split second I get a Bullet Bill and shoot forward. Knocking through 5 people in front of me, I reach Jingle, when suddenly, BOOM, Spiny Shell socks it to 'im. Fast as light I flash through untouched still going strong with the Bullet Bill. I return to normal state right in time for the item boxes, plowing through in first and I get a MUSHROOM of all things (I'd say those are pretty rare). Nothing left to stop me, I joyfully drift up to the finish line, use my mushroom, do a little jump-hop, and whoosh across. Not only did I hit a bunch of people, a Spiny Shell hit first, and I also bypassed and still got a mushroom.
> 
> Like holy wow was that intense. Especially in the replay because you can see the screen flash white in slow motion, then slowly see Larry flip in agony as a Bullet Bill skims right passed him, showing mercy.
> 
> [vid=youtube;ClxHDAavideo]
> 
> I'M SORRY MANDA DON'T KILL ME.
> 
> But that was really fun! Thanks again! I had a (SpinyShellBulletBillRedShellRacingMushroom) BLAST!



That was a crazy end. The game clearly wanted us to win though. 
I need to remember to clear out my recordings so I can upload more vids. ~ though doesn't it save the last 12 races? Might have to lok through in the morning. 



Amissapanda said:


> No problem! : ) It was fun!
> 
> Thanks all of you for joining! I had a great time tonight. lol And I'm glad you enjoyed the mirror/shells only---but you're probably the only one. XD
> 
> There were so many people tonight, though. Crazy!



xP I don't know how people don't like mirror, it makes the tracks feel brand new again, and it breaks habits of driving certain paths so you experience new bits of tracks. Shells only was a little too frantic to play all the time though. 
And yah, I guess everyones hitting excitement for May DLC early and wanting to play?


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> xP I don't know how people don't like mirror, it makes the tracks feel brand new again, and it breaks habits of driving certain paths so you experience new bits of tracks. Shells only was a little too frantic to play all the time though.
> And yah, I guess everyones hitting excitement for May DLC early and wanting to play?



Shh. Zig's post doesn't even exist.

Anyway, I admit I'm not much a fan of mirror, because once I learn something, to turn it backward screws with my head a little. And then even if I get comfortable with it, going back to normal, I have to swap all the directions again and it gets a bit confusing. lol Shells only was something I only did once in a stream and that was murder. XD But I've done bombs only a bit too much, so I figured I should try something different. Mushrooms only was pretty interesting to try, too. It was nice not to have to worry about getting bullet-billed in the butt, hit with starmen/shells, etc.

Hmm, I suppose it could be. Or maybe a lot of people just had a free night to play. lol I wasn't expecting that big of a turn-out, but it was a grand time.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> Thanks for the stream!
> 
> And special thanks for the mirror shells cup!
> Because I love races with random rules, and because "The race ended because you were too far behind." being displayed at me John and LabelleFleur when we were still only about 75% of the way through lap 3 and being lapped made me laugh harder than I have all year.
> I was trying so hard to finish but we kept all getting triple reds and hitting each other, and Nintendo must have thought we were doing so bad that we had to be trolling. xD



That was too funny. I honestly didn't even realize what was going on until the screen came up, I looked over, and was only on lap 2/3 hahaha. I didn't notice anybody pass me because I kept crashing trying to get onto the bony rib bridge part, since I'd never played that course in Mirror Mode before. xD I was completely focused on not crashing and not getting hit by the endless stream of shells.

GCN Yoshi Circuit getting picked as the last course had me literally laughing out loud. It was too perfect.

It was my first time playing with you guys, and I had a ton of fun, thank you so much! I'm not very good at MK8 but it's fun all the same. I'll definitely be back next week, hopefully I'll continue to improve and maybe win a race one day.


----------



## Zigzag991

I swear I don't even know what it is literally every time I pick it as a joke thinking it won't get picked, it gets picked.

Speakin of DLC, I don't know why I'm curious but I wonder if the Wheetle guys from the Galaxy games are gonna be on the tree course. (However part of me feels like they're clearly visible in the picture and I forgot)

I'm just really excited to see what they do for the Animal Crossing track!


----------



## Javocado

Zigzag991 said:


> I swear I don't even know what it is literally every time I pick it as a joke thinking it won't get picked, it gets picked.
> 
> Speakin of DLC, I don't know why I'm curious but I wonder if the Wheetle guys from the Galaxy games are gonna be on the tree course. (However part of me feels like they're clearly visible in the picture and I forgot)
> 
> I'm just really excited to see what they do for the Animal Crossing track!



Bob is on the Animal Crossing course.
Which means I'm gonna lose every race on that course because I'm just gonna drive up to Bob and admire all that he is.
<3


----------



## Amissapanda

LaBelleFleur said:


> That was too funny. I honestly didn't even realize what was going on until the screen came up, I looked over, and was only on lap 2/3 hahaha. I didn't notice anybody pass me because I kept crashing trying to get onto the bony rib bridge part, since I'd never played that course in Mirror Mode before. xD I was completely focused on not crashing and not getting hit by the endless stream of shells.
> 
> GCN Yoshi Circuit getting picked as the last course had me literally laughing out loud. It was too perfect.
> 
> It was my first time playing with you guys, and I had a ton of fun, thank you so much! I'm not very good at MK8 but it's fun all the same. I'll definitely be back next week, hopefully I'll continue to improve and maybe win a race one day.



Darn. XD Kind of sad that I missed what was going on back there! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun terrorizing each other with endless shells. Hahahaha.

Yoshi Circuit can still die in a fire though.

I'm glad to hear that you had fun! : ) You're welcome to join any time you would like. We'd be happy to have you in the races again. Everyone starts somewhere, so no worries! Mario Kart is as much a game of duck as it is skill! I'm sure your time will come. lol And in the meantime, it's all in good fun anyway!


----------



## Zigzag991

Since each new course had a specific gimmick, I'm wondering if they'll do the same and give every new course a unique style. Something for Animal Crossig can be that the course changes depending on the time you play.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> Darn. XD Kind of sad that I missed what was going on back there! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun terrorizing each other with endless shells. Hahahaha.
> 
> Yoshi Circuit can still die in a fire though.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you had fun! : ) You're welcome to join any time you would like. We'd be happy to have you in the races again. Everyone starts somewhere, so no worries! Mario Kart is as much a game of duck as it is skill! I'm sure your time will come. lol And in the meantime, it's all in good fun anyway!



Definitely! ^^ I just hate missing all of the action up front while I'm fighting CPU Ludwig for 10th place, haha.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Anyway, I admit I'm not much a fan of mirror, because once I learn something, to turn it backward screws with my head a little. And then even if I get comfortable with it, going back to normal, I have to swap all the directions again and it gets a bit confusing.



In Mriokart Wii I played 50% of courses in Mirror, and 50% in 150CC, so I don't even remember which layout is the normal one.  I play a lot more of 150CC here though since that's pretty much the only way you see tracks online.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Shh. Zig's post doesn't even exist.
> 
> Anyway, I admit I'm not much a fan of mirror, because once I learn something, to turn it backward screws with my head a little. And then even if I get comfortable with it, going back to normal, I have to swap all the directions again and it gets a bit confusing. lol Shells only was something I only did once in a stream and that was murder. XD But I've done bombs only a bit too much, so I figured I should try something different. Mushrooms only was pretty interesting to try, too. It was nice not to have to worry about getting bullet-billed in the butt, hit with starmen/shells, etc.
> 
> Hmm, I suppose it could be. Or maybe a lot of people just had a free night to play. lol I wasn't expecting that big of a turn-out, but it was a grand time.



See I love mirror, but I think it's because I can memorise the tracks pretty quickly, and tend to always take the same path, but mirror wrecks this for me, and drags back all the randomness and fun of not having a clue what you're doing.
Mushrooms only is good for tracks with lots of mushroom only shortcuts. It's like having items off but with a chance of actually overtaking people. When we raced with items off entirely before it was a bit boring because you only overtook if someone infront messed up, and if you messed up you'd drop 5 places. 
Then you have bombs only and bananas only which are great unless you're in 1st place in which you don't see anyone, or have a boring race until the last lap when there's suddenly bananas littered everywhere.  



LaBelleFleur said:


> That was too funny. I honestly didn't even realize what was going on until the screen came up, I looked over, and was only on lap 2/3 hahaha. I didn't notice anybody pass me because I kept crashing trying to get onto the bony rib bridge part, since I'd never played that course in Mirror Mode before. xD I was completely focused on not crashing and not getting hit by the endless stream of shells.
> 
> GCN Yoshi Circuit getting picked as the last course had me literally laughing out loud. It was too perfect.
> 
> It was my first time playing with you guys, and I had a ton of fun, thank you so much! I'm not very good at MK8 but it's fun all the same. I'll definitely be back next week, hopefully I'll continue to improve and maybe win a race one day.



I actually did get the recording! Apparently we dragged CPU Link down with us, so there was 4 racers that didn't even finish. xD I thought the Link was someone else doing well. xD Both Aarons were so far ahead though, and I spent a laughable amount of time either nose first into walls or stuck in the off road sand. Lap 1 has a ridiculous scene of about 6 of us all flailing around the pirahna plant and trying to find a way onto the rib section. xD






^The final scene of this, you're just forced to stop racing and then the scores come up showing that you didn't finish, but still got 10th. xD It doesn't show the brilliant message of the race taking too long though. Dx And you can't upload with map display showing how spread apart every except us 3 are.


----------



## n64king

Okay this is pretty much killing the game now that 7/10 rooms have someone cheating with over 20k points and no way to catch up to them almost immediately. Someone needs to ban Australia all together because that's where it seems to be coming from the most. People are slowly not even putting up with it anymore, if they find someone unbeatable soon enough the whole room leaves and you gotta go find another room with a 20k person.


----------



## Cress

If you don't want to play with people from Australia, then choose regional online instead of worldwide online.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Regional is boring. Can you imagine being stuck with only your region during certain hours? It would be dead or really slow. Some hours I only can find rooms with Japanese players because everyone went to bed!
Hey that is weird they are from australia often, why is that?


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Regional is boring.



Yeah. That's why. Being stuck with just North America is very slow and hardly ever yields a full room. I rarely get a full room with just America/Canada/Mexico anymore.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

There are barely any people from Mexico playing.


----------



## n64king

Actually, tbh I'm not sure if Mexico is thrown in with North America or if it's Latin America. Pretty sure it's NA but I do rarely see Mexico thrown in with US & Canada, hazy memory right now.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

How come when some people get hit they don't really slow down but others get hit and they take forever to start driving again? More hacks!?


----------



## Zigzag991

Pretty sure that's just the lag. They don't actually get hit on their screen, so they don't slow down. It still seems to break the item though, which sucks.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Aww that's no fair. It looks like it hits them but they barely slow if at all. They lose coins too. Guess it's just all screwy.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Okay this is pretty much killing the game now that 7/10 rooms have someone cheating with over 20k points and no way to catch up to them almost immediately. Someone needs to ban Australia all together because that's where it seems to be coming from the most. People are slowly not even putting up with it anymore, if they find someone unbeatable soon enough the whole room leaves and you gotta go find another room with a 20k person.




I really don't understand why people even bother cheating online. 

I've not come across any yet in Mario Kart (or any that I've noticed) but what's so fun about winning because you cheated? Surely because you're good is more satisfying?


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> I really don't understand why people even bother cheating online.
> 
> I've not come across any yet in Mario Kart (or any that I've noticed) but what's so fun about winning because you cheated? Surely because you're good is more satisfying?



I'm trying to figure out the same thing. It's not like you get anything by cheating to win, and you aren't showing off much, cause nobody can see what you're doing unless you're near them and most of the time it doesn't last for more than a few rounds because everyone rages quits cause everyone's savvy to the nonsense. Even if "showing off" is you being 20 years ahead of everyone, it's just like "oh okay they were way up there" big whoop.


----------



## JCnator

Maybe the whole cheating affair is all about fulfilling their ego with a minimum amount of effort involved, while perhaps ignoring that winning the game isn't the only appealing part of the game. They're not going to get the most satisfaction out of the experience if they cheat all the time, so they'll eventually get bored of it and stop being egocentric.


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> I really don't understand why people even bother cheating online.
> 
> I've not come across any yet in Mario Kart (or any that I've noticed) but what's so fun about winning because you cheated? Surely because you're good is more satisfying?



You never played MK Wii online? People hacked not to win, but to make sure that you DIDN'T win. "Oh, you're in first? Well here's an endless supply of bombs so you can't move from that spot for 5 minutes. That's what you get for winning!!! ^_^"
It was almost torture playing online.


----------



## Tao

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Maybe the whole cheating affair is all about fulfilling their ego with a minimum amount of effort involved, while perhaps ignoring that winning the game isn't the only appealing part of the game.



The only thing with that is I don't understand how it's filling an ego at all. They're winning against a bunch of randomers by not being particularly good at the game. It's essentially the opposite of an ego boost, it's reminding you that you're bad.
It's like being proud about winning the "Least Useless Person Award" simply because the rest of the species suddenly died.

Mario Kart doesn't even really let you communicate with others either and it's not like I ever remember peoples user names on it (I don't know if others do). Like, if you could provoke others and listen to their response, I would somewhat understand...But this ain't Xbox Live.





PuffleKirby21 said:


> You never played MK Wii online? People hacked not to win, but to make sure that you DIDN'T win. "Oh, you're in first? Well here's an endless supply of bombs so you can't move from that spot for 5 minutes. That's what you get for winning!!! ^_^"
> It was almost torture playing online.




I play it every now and again for like a few hours which cuts down on how often I would see cheaters. I'm really not on it all that much.


Though my issue is that having to rank up to get grouped with more 'skill balanced' players is tedious. Being 1st almost all the time because I'm racing among lower ranked players isn't as fun as being first because I did well. I just don't have the patience  to rank myself up to where I should be.

(I assume higher ranking puts you with higher ranked players anyway. That's how I would imagine it works, otherwise the ranking system is a bit pointless)

It would be nice if the game could gave you an 'estimated rank' somehow before you went online so you don't have to work your way up past all the players who probably eat glue.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You never played MK Wii online? People hacked not to win, but to make sure that you DIDN'T win. "Oh, you're in first? Well here's an endless supply of bombs so you can't move from that spot for 5 minutes. That's what you get for winning!!! ^_^"
> It was almost torture playing online.



Yeah haha Like I said earlier "ruin da game" was a Mii name that went by often. Ngl I did it the fake way a few times (without real hacks) and you drive backwards and hit items to get stuff and make a mess. Take bullets and fly into the oncoming race cause you'll hit them twice, once going backwards and then 2nd when the bullet turns around quickly to face you in the right direction LOL I wasn't even doing that until like 2011 and it was like maybe a few races before it got boring or kept disconnecting me.

Imo, screwing with the race that way was at least funny but this is so boring. LOOOOL IM 100 MILES AHEAD I WIN SO U LOSE. Okay. At least it was mildly amusing when we'd get lightning'd like 10 times and **** went crazy but just being fast is like yeah.... yawn.


----------



## mynooka

I've found a good way to weed out hackers/cheaters is to play with people who are streaming Mario Kart on Twitch.  Usually that person will have a community set up and the people in the chat will be the ones playing so if someone's doing stupid stuff you can figure out who it is.  It's also fun because you can get the reactions of what happens to the people you're playing with.


----------



## Amissapanda

mynooka said:


> I've found a good way to weed out hackers/cheaters is to play with people who are streaming Mario Kart on Twitch.  Usually that person will have a community set up and the people in the chat will be the ones playing so if someone's doing stupid stuff you can figure out who it is.  It's also fun because you can get the reactions of what happens to the people you're playing with.



I host these every week and even post here in this thread. lol

Speaking of that... It's Monday, folks. You know that means! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30 PM EST!

I encourage you to come watch, play, and/or chat with others on the live twitch stream! If you want to play, though, please add my NNID and let me know who you are. : )


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ooooh, them's those magical words I've been waiting to hear Manda. =D


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> I host these every week and even post here in this thread. lol
> 
> Speaking of that... It's Monday, folks. You know that means! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30 PM EST!
> 
> I encourage you to come watch, play, and/or chat with others on the live twitch stream! If you want to play, though, please add my NNID and let me know who you are. : )



Don't know if I'm going to play tonight because this cold is kicking my butt, but I'll definitely watch for a bit.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'd better try to make it in this time or else I'll be crying 4 ever


----------



## Javocado

someone choose mt. javio tonight for me and win
thx


----------



## Amissapanda

But it's Mt. Jesse. lol


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> But it's Mt. Jesse. lol



tell this jesse character to 1v1 me on mt. wario so we can decide once and for all who deserves to mount wario


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! _*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*_ will be LIVE in about 25 minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyogo dropped the salt, too much of it.


----------



## Zigzag991

Ladies and gentlemen, we are gathered here now to mark a monumental yet terribly tragic day.

For today, there was NO YOSHI CIRCUIT!!! A terrible thing, yes, I know, but let this day mark peace betwen Yoshi  Circuit haters and lovers, everywhere.

But seriously, thanks again Manda! Lots of fun, like always!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fanks for the stream! 
Pretty crazy bunch of races considering we only had frantic on the last set. 

~tries to find a nice highlight vid of me driving with 2 red shells a whole race and Aaron destroying the blue shell, but it's determined not to make a good video out of it. 3:~

EDIT: srsly, even if you just watch Aaron or Duke on a full race it refuses to angle it so that you can see more than a few shards in the corner of a clip. MKTV Y U FAIL


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Hyogo dropped the salt, too much of it.



Aww, but salt is good for the diet. And it's Mario Kart, so everyone's feeling salt sometimes. You did really well with some races tonight, too.



Zigzag991 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we are gathered here now to mark a monumental yet terribly tragic day.
> 
> For today, there was NO YOSHI CIRCUIT!!! A terrible thing, yes, I know, but let this day mark peace betwen Yoshi  Circuit haters and lovers, everywhere.
> 
> But seriously, thanks again Manda! Lots of fun, like always!



I got a full stream without it. HELL YEAH. Finally. Man, I needed a break from that course. If it wasn't shoved down my throat so often, I probably wouldn't hate it as much. : P ...Almost as much, but not _as_ much.

And no prob, my pleasure. I love me some Mario Kart 8 on Mondays.



Jinglefruit said:


> Fanks for the stream!
> Pretty crazy bunch of races considering we only had frantic on the last set.
> 
> ~tries to find a nice highlight vid of me driving with 2 red shells a whole race and Aaron destroying the blue shell, but it's determined not to make a good video out of it. 3:~
> 
> EDIT: srsly, even if you just watch Aaron or Duke on a full race it refuses to angle it so that you can see more than a few shards in the corner of a clip. MKTV Y U FAIL



No prob at all~ My pleasure. And it is kind of funny that some of the races felt pretty frantic even WITHOUT frantic or any sort of change in the items or setup. I guess it was just one of those nights. lol

You really had the duck tonight, though. How many bloody bullet bills did you get over the course of those races? Lmao. I did have one that BS bullet bill that took me to like 2nd or 3rd place in one race, but that was about it for me. Duck was not on my side tonight (not that it is very often). Nonetheless, I have a blast even when I'm swearing like a sailor.

I look forward to next week~


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Do they even know this games item boxes are broken!? Everyone gets mushrooms and coins we can't play this anymore! So tired of it.


----------



## JCnator

oranges_ate_you said:


> Do they even know this games item boxes are broken!? Everyone gets mushrooms and coins we can't play this anymore! So tired of it.



Meanwhile, the leader is so far ahead he/she gets to drive with much less stress surrounding them, mostly because he zipped past everyone in the first lap. And that's what cause the game to give the rest of the pack with nothing but mushrooms and coins.

In two months, we might be getting another update data to prepare us for the DLC Pack 2, which may alter on how the item is distributed should the first place racer gets too far ahead of the pack.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

There's obviously a problem with it. So what if someone shoots ahead? That shouldn't mean that everyone should just get mushrooms over and over. They obviously didn't test that logic out because it becomes a stalemate. The worst kind of stalemate you've ever seen.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

I have a poblem with Mario Kart wii u yes. it is too hard for me, the cpu peopel go too fast and they go pass you every second. they also know very secret routes which make you go faster! look out for that! i think that this mario kart is impossible to finish they made it too hard for us players


----------



## Cress

Peppy Wendy said:


> I have a poblem with Mario Kart wii u yes. it is too hard for me, the cpu peopel go too fast and they go pass you every second. they also know very secret routes which make you go faster! look out for that! i think that this mario kart is impossible to finish they made it too hard for us players



It was one of the easiest for me, I got every stamp and 3 starred every cup in less than 2 weeks. The only thing I didn't do in those 2 weeks was get the golden glider which I got the day after the first pack of DLC came out.


----------



## Amissapanda

Your Monday reminder that tonight is *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*! : ) 

Gear up and get ready for the salt and burning rubber at 8:30PM EST!


----------



## nard

Amissapanda said:


> Your Monday reminder that tonight is *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*! : )
> 
> Gear up and get ready for the salt and burning rubber at 8:30PM EST!



idk if i should join, i want to but ive been feeling rlly sick lately but i havent played in so long

ill figure it out


----------



## Amissapanda

Peach Fuzz said:


> idk if i should join, i want to but ive been feeling rlly sick lately but i havent played in so long
> 
> ill figure it out



Well, no pressure! If you're feeling sick, it's best to rest and get better first.


----------



## Javocado

I hope I can catch one of these on Spring Break!


----------



## FireNinja1

Amissapanda said:


> Your Monday reminder that tonight is *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*! : )
> 
> Gear up and get ready for the salt and burning rubber at 8:30PM EST!



I forgot about this last week. I should practice, but homework...MK...homework..tough decisions.


----------



## lars708

Are there any active players here? This thread is not really active anymore sadly so i hope it will come to life again so we can have fun and race! Yaaay!

By the wqy, is there anyone else who is really excited to see the new DLC? I am really curious about all the new tracks and vechiles we get! I hope a Nintendo Direct will pop out suddenly out of nowhere and give us the necessary information. Seriously, i hardly can live any longer! I need to know if Isabelle and Villager get voices and if they do, what do they sound like? Will there be more DLC coming? I really hope that there is going to be a third and fourth pack of DLC, i doubt it but i still would like it!


----------



## Zigzag991

Well, there's usually around 20 or so people on Manda's stream, and the room usually gets a good amount of people (recently it's been getting to 12-ish, it depends because sometimes more people are free and it gets even more). But as for TBT, I'd say there's a decent amount of players. (Like around half of them on the stream are from TBT)


----------



## Javocado

Once that May DLC drops, it's gonna be poppin.


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Once that May DLC drops, it's gonna be poppin.



Yeah you are right! I am sure a lot of people (including me of course!) will be totally Mario Kart 8 addicted for at least a month! I first need to finish the cups offline though in all classes so i get to know the tracks better and just to finish the game. So do not expect me online already when the DLC comes out! Speaking of which, the downloading and installing of the first pack did take a good amount of time... another thing to keep in mind when it releases! You can NOT instantly play it lol. They should do the same thing as with the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U pre-sale, that it starts to download before release and that you can use it on release so you do not have to wait for the DLC tobe downloaded and installed!

DO THAT NINTENDO PLEASE! I WANT TO PLAY IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!
WE CAN NOT USE ANY MORE TIME CONSUMING DOWNLOADS!


----------



## Cress

I'll join. Hopefully my controller doesn't die in the middle of a race again.


----------



## Javocado

Win on Mt. Javio for me fam


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, my lovelies! It's that wonderful time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play with the group, plus let me know who you are---I don't add people I don't recognize the names of)!


----------



## nard

Amissapanda said:


> Alrighty, my lovelies! It's that wonderful time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!
> 
> *Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!
> 
> Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play with the group, plus let me know who you are---I don't add people I don't recognize the names of)!



ive napped up and im ready to race!! B)


----------



## Holla

Sorry I can't make it as I have so much to do this week. I hope to be back for next Monday though! ^.^


----------



## Capella

Peach Fuzz said:


> ive napped up and im ready to lose!! B)



fixed it for u sweetums..,. :


----------



## Cress

I joined, but so much stuff happened.
-I can't find any of my Wiimotes, so I'm using the Gamepad for the first time...
-I can't log into Twitch, it just says something like "you haven't reset your password yet" when I never wanted to reset it? idk
-amiibos. amiibos in general are a problem in so many ways.


----------



## Cress

I've seriously never done this well in your streams ever. I got a bronze trophy twice and then I did well on SNES Rainbow Road? WHAT?! I was in first almost the entire time!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to everyone who joined in to play/watch the stream tonight! : ) It was a blast, as per usual! I look forward to playing with you guys again next week!

Stay salty, lovelies~ (Just kidding.)


----------



## Cress

I was so satisfied with everything that happened, I had no time for salt. ^_-


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Yes Mario Kart fun but Mario Kart hard too! It is too hard for me!


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Win on Mt. Javio for me fam



Forgot to mention I also got first on that course, which will never happen again.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Forgot to mention I also got first on that course, which will never happen again.



So proud
:,,)


----------



## staticistic1114

dude no ones ever online when I am
#neglected
I NEED TO PLAY


----------



## Pokemanz

I play for at least an hour every night.
But I mainly battle, sooo


----------



## lars708

Well i can come online tonight (time zone GMT +1) if someone is interested! My Nintendo Network ID is under my avatar! By the way i need to train my newly got Fox amiibo to level 50 first because i promised someone to let my Fox amiibo battle his Rosalina amiibo... He is just level one now so he will not stand a chance if i do not train him!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm waiting patiently for news about the DLC Pack #2 coming soon.

I won't play MK8 until I get to play in new courses.


----------



## Amissapanda

Friendly reminder that it's Monday, guys. : ) 

And you all know what that means for tonight...

Gather your salt packets!


----------



## Pokemanz

I need to join these again.
Unfortunately I'm sick atm so I'm not really up for it tonight.
Hopefully next week! c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Pokemanz said:


> I need to join these again.
> Unfortunately I'm sick atm so I'm not really up for it tonight.
> Hopefully next week! c:



No worries! Whenever you can/whenever you feel like it. 

Rest up and take care!


----------



## Hyoshido

Wii U pad has no charge, no Mario kart for me for awhile :<


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Wii U pad has no charge, no Mario kart for me for awhile :<



Charge it right now, butt butt. It doesn't take that long. lol


----------



## Byngo

I'm in the mood for some MK8 c-:

When do you start?? 8:30?


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Charge it right now, butt butt. It doesn't take that long. lol


I've told you what'd happen if I charge it again :>


----------



## Javocado

Natty said:


> I'm in the mood for some MK8 c-:
> 
> When do you start?? 8:30?



yes it is 8:30 for u
now win for me!!!


----------



## Cress

Ill join again, but I think Twitch is still broken for me, so I can't watch.


----------



## Jinglefruit

And I'll be there, yes I will. You've got a frii-eend~


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, my lovelies! It's that wonderful time of the week again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 15 minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play with the group, plus let me know who you are---I don't add people I don't recognize the names of)! 

Thanks and let's have a great time!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for coming, guys! Had a full room for awhile tonight, which was pretty unexpected, but nice~


----------



## lars708

Someone wanna play online today?


----------



## Javocado

GAL VILLAGER
DAT BEETLE KART
SEASONS CHANGE ON THE AC COURSE
200 FCKNG CC
APRIL 23RD LET'S GO


----------



## oath2order

MKMS ARE BACK

TINA IS OVERJOYED


----------



## Zigzag991

YOU CAN FLY OVER THE COURSES NOW


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm a sweaty mess.
I have just watched this and ACHHD on loop like 5 times...




oath2order said:


> MKMS ARE BACK
> 
> TINA IS OVERJOYED



Dude, we play every Monday for 3 hours already.


----------



## Cress

New amiibo costumes here:


----------



## Paperboy012305

With 200cc, we can invent new shortcuts. Have you seen the 200cc video yet? Here it is.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I swear there was a 200cc / 'X speed' option hidden on MKD that you could use with Action Replay. 
I can't wait for N64 Rainbow Road to be over in 30 seconds now instead of the 6 minutes it used to take!


----------



## FireNinja1

IM SO HYPED FOR 200 CC...now all they need is the 200kmh thingy.


----------



## Amissapanda

The MK8 Monday Madness streams are never gonna be the same again. : )

Just a couple more weeks, guys. Just a couple more weeks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> The MK8 Monday Madness streams are never gonna be the same again. : )
> 
> Just a couple more weeks, guys. Just a couple more weeks!


Must, survive, the anticipation....

Maybe there will be new Trailers soon (I hope they announce Cheese Land)


----------



## FireNinja1

Amissapanda said:


> The MK8 Monday Madness streams are never gonna be the same again. : )
> 
> Just a couple more weeks, guys. Just a couple more weeks!



200CC frantic. I can already sense the vulgar banter and shouts of "OH —!".


----------



## Byngo

200 OMG

I'm so ****ing glad that you can change the villager to a female


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Must, survive, the anticipation....
> 
> Maybe there will be new Trailers soon (I hope they announce Cheese Land)



If they repeat what they done with the last DLC. There should be a new trailer each week until release. (I believe they shown 3 then.)


I am so pumped. I expected 2 AC chars and 1 kart, and we get 2 karts, and effectively 4 AC chars/costumes. (so far.)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> If they repeat what they done with the last DLC. There should be a new trailer each week until release. (I believe they shown 3 then.)
> 
> 
> I am so pumped. I expected 2 AC chars and 1 kart, and we get 2 karts, and effectively 4 AC chars/costumes. (so far.)


Yeah. This is the 1st one. So next Wednesday, there will be a new trailer. And the last one on the 15th.

Hopefully one of them will include Cheese Land.


----------



## Javocado

sht son i hope baby park gets confirmed
200 CC 
Frantic items
Dry Bowser only

; )


----------



## Murray

excited to see how many of the tracks get broken because of 200cc. For this reason hopefully 200cc stays as like a bonus fun mode and doesnt become the new standard (replacing 150)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> excited to see how many of the tracks get broken because of 200cc. For this reason hopefully 200cc stays as like a bonus fun mode and doesnt become the new standard (replacing 150)


Gosh, I hope not.


----------



## Cress

Just wondering, but the AC track looked like a sectioned track like Mt Jessie. It would be even more amazing if it did end up being one.


----------



## Pokemanz

Murray said:


> excited to see how many of the tracks get broken because of 200cc. For this reason hopefully 200cc stays as like a bonus fun mode and doesnt become the new standard (replacing 150)



This. Did you see all the sections they were able to cut in the preview? I hope it turns out a lot of people can't handle it and it stays like Mirror- forgotten in the corner. 

Dry Bowser is gonna flood MK8 like Link did in November.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I am ridiculously excited to run into walls faster than ever. :'D And female villager woot woot!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey. Since the release date is now on the 23rd of April. I remembered I made a future letter in AC:NL about the DLC, and it'll be delivered on May 1st. Now it'll be incorrect.


----------



## Javocado

Mute City bout to be broken as hell


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah. This is the 1st one. So next Wednesday, there will be a new trailer. And the last one on the 15th.
> 
> Hopefully one of them will include Cheese Land.



Last time it was like Weds, Tues, Thurs / early friday morning for me. 
(Don't ask how I remember this ****. xD)



LaBelleFleur said:


> I am ridiculously excited to run into walls faster than ever. :'D And female villager woot woot!



Me, You, Dry Bowser Dunes, 200 cc (and mirrored if possible?), Shells only. If we complete 1 lap we win, anything else is bonus. xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> Mute City bout to be broken as hell



Despite that fact that it will be totally broken, I'm really really really excited to play Mute City 200cc - it's one of my favourite courses. 



Jinglefruit said:


> Me, You, Dry Bowser Dunes, 200 cc (and mirrored if possible?), Shells only. If we complete 1 lap we win, anything else is bonus. xD



I don't think I could even complete one lap of that holy crap. I'd be flying through the air super fast off of the rib cage bridge (if I can even make it onto the thing, haha), get hit by a red shell, and fall into the sand sea, never to be seen again. Forever in twelfth place, with "the race ended because you were too slow" message permanently burned into my TV.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LaBelleFleur said:


> Despite that fact that it will be totally broken, I'm really really really excited to play Mute City 200cc - it's one of my favourite courses.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could even complete one lap of that holy crap. I'd be flying through the air super fast off of the rib cage bridge (if I can even make it onto the thing, haha), get hit by a red shell, and fall into the sand sea, never to be seen again. Forever in twelfth place, with "the race ended because you were too slow" message permanently burned into my TV.



Yes, but I will be there with you, jammed between the pirahna plant pipe and a rock. Crying hysterically. 
And maybe John and a random CPU will be stuck with us.


I feel like 200cc is Nintendos apology for not having an F-zero game announced yet.


----------



## Javocado

Did you see those 4 mushrooms as the emblem for 200CC though?

4 mushrooms confirmed


----------



## Zigzag991

Omg yes Frantic 200cc Mirror Mute City or whatever the Mario Kart equivalent to 75m is. We must do this day 1.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> Yes, but I will be there with you, jammed between the pirahna plant pipe and a rock. Crying hysterically.
> And maybe John and a random CPU will be stuck with us.



200cc2Fast4Me trio. Or quartet, if CPU Link decides to join us. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Omg yes Frantic 200cc Mirror Mute City or whatever the Mario Kart equivalent to 75m is. We must do this day 1.




I swear to god if you pick Yoshi's Circuit... xD


----------



## Zigzag991

Okay now I seriously wanna try this. Who's up for some 150cc Shells Only Most Bat-Crap-Zap-Crazy course for now to hold us off?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Did you see those 4 mushrooms as the emblem for 200CC though?
> 
> 4 mushrooms confirmed



Because we don't get triple mushrooms too often already. 



Zigzag991 said:


> Omg yes Frantic 200cc Mirror Mute City or whatever the Mario Kart equivalent to 75m is. We must do this day 1.



I'm considering not playing on 200cc until Manda streams, just to be extra flail.


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Because we don't get triple mushrooms too often already.
> 
> I'm considering not playing on 200cc until Manda streams, just to be extra flail.



Since the DLC isn't releasing on a Monday, that likely means I'll be doing a special stream on Thursday the 23rd just for the release. I mean, how can I _not_? lol I did for the first DLC pack release, too.


----------



## Zigzag991

Ooooooh, 200cc on Yoshi Circuit.


Think of the POSSIBILITIES!


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> Since the DLC isn't releasing on a Monday, that likely means I'll be doing a special stream on Thursday the 23rd just for the release. I mean, how can I _not_? lol I did for the first DLC pack release, too.



Yes please!!
I have no classes Thursday yee-haw

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Ooooooh, 200cc on Yoshi Circuit.
> 
> 
> Think of the POSSIBILITIES!



Or or even SNES Rainbow Road


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Yes please!!
> I have no classes Thursday yee-haw
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Or or even SNES Rainbow Road


I can imagine SNES Rainbow Road


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> Or or even SNES Rainbow Road





Paperboy012305 said:


> I can imagine SNES Rainbow Road



I can also imagine SNES Rainbow Road. It includes a lot of me falling off.


----------



## Paperboy012305

For SNES Rainbow Road on 200cc, we might just have to not drift and take it slow.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Javocado said:


> Did you see those 4 mushrooms as the emblem for 200CC though?
> 
> 4 mushrooms confirmed



I swear the Eu ND had half the little key screens cut from what NA got (prolly cause we had a Codename Steam bit?) I only just saw the menu screen from gamexplain. And I'm pretty gutted mirror 200 cc isn't on there. (it better unlock!)



Amissapanda said:


> Since the DLC isn't releasing on a Monday, that likely means I'll be doing a special stream on Thursday the 23rd just for the release. I mean, how can I _not_? lol I did for the first DLC pack release, too.



I imagine so. But I also imagine I will download it at 9am and throwaway my life for the day and play it until you stream. xD [Cause I may have done that last time......] 


omg, SNES RR. That poor track. Everytime it appears people love it, grow to love it to hard, and then hate it. And now 200cc will _speed up_ that process.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm going to enjoy how much people are going to fall off the courses in 200cc, including myself. I mean, I can't even control a golden mushroom properly if I so much as knick something. LOL


----------



## Zigzag991

Well hey, at least it'll be easier to get on that one ramp in SNES Rainbow Road that you have to go out of your way to get.


----------



## Pokemanz

I remember staying up until like 3am to download the first pack. I was playing until like 7am after that. Sucks how other timezones got it before we did.

But I also saw those crystal (platinum?)-looking trophies. Was that for the 200cc class or a whole new level of rank? Either way, it means it's time to play GP again!


----------



## Zigzag991

Pretty sure those were silver?


Last DLC I set my alarm and woke up as soon as they released it, it just took another hour and half to actually figure out how to download it. 2


----------



## Pokemanz

Maybe. I wasn't really paying attention so I thought I saw something.

Nintendo only got silver on their own game. Wow.


----------



## Zigzag991

Here's a longer listening to the track music for the Animal Crossing course!

I'm thinking they're gonna be slightly different depending on the season, as you can start here jingling bells while they show clips of the track in winter.


----------



## lars708

I sooo wanna play 200 cc purely because i am going to suck at it, and i would love to be bad in a game once again! I remember being proud of myself when me and my dad got 6th place on 50 cc on Mario Kart: Double Dash!! That actually was a lot more fun than how it is now, winning every match with ease so it isn't even special anymore.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Here's a longer listening to the track music for the Animal Crossing course!
> 
> I'm thinking they're gonna be slightly different depending on the season, as you can start here jingling bells while they show clips of the track in winter.


Ooh, not bad really. I bet the season changes by randomize.

Can't wait to hear more news!


----------



## Jinglefruit

omg, look how much quicker the race goes. o.o; 
2 laps of 150cc will be almost 3 laps of 200 cc in time. o:

I am kind of wondering if 200cc will be worth it online. It'll take longer to pick the next track and load than playing a race. 


Also, I wonder if firehopping will be patched out. And Time Trials will be on 200 cc so it makes an even playing field?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> omg, look how much quicker the race goes. o.o;
> 2 laps of 150cc will be almost 3 laps of 200 cc in time. o:
> 
> I am kind of wondering if 200cc will be worth it online. It'll take longer to pick the next track and load than playing a race.
> 
> 
> Also, I wonder if firehopping will be patched out. And Time Trials will be on 200 cc so it makes an even playing field?


Ik! 200cc is going to be WILD! I hope 200cc online will only be on from time to time.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ik! 200cc is going to be WILD! I hope 200cc online will only be on from time to time.



I assume 200cc will only be available through custom rules online like Mirror and Frantic.

At least I sure hope so...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, have you noticed this before?







They updated it, and they revealed the hidden image. Turns out its the season change to the Animal Crossing course, its the same thing. Nothing like Baby park. And hey, they removed that one tree course, why? Looks like a fun course to me.


----------



## Pokemanz

I wish they had a thing where you could connect to your New Leaf game and upload your mayor to play as. That would be awesome.

I wonder if there will be any other DLC packs after this? Maybe that tree course will be later DLC?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I wish they had a thing where you could connect to your New Leaf game and upload your mayor to play as. That would be awesome.
> 
> I wonder if there will be any other DLC packs after this? Maybe that tree course will be later DLC?


I thought of that too.

I'm sure there will, they might announce it after release. Or at E3.

I would like to see Star Fox X Mario Kart 8 and Kirby X Mario Kart 8 as the next DLC Packs.


----------



## Cress

Analysis of the Animal Crossing track!




They forgot 1 thing, coins have stars on them, just like bells! I wonder if they'll make the bell "ching!" noise when you collect them!


----------



## Holla

This has me beyond excited! The course is adorable, I love the Female villager and the City Tripper Scooter! Also looks like the season changes each time you play the course, that's super cool! Can't wait for the 23rd! ^.^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Holla said:


> This has me beyond excited! The course is adorable, I love the Female villager and the City Tripper Scooter! Also looks like the season changes each time you play the course, that's super cool! Can't wait for the 27th! ^.^


Its released on the 23rd. Even more exciting isn't it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Analysis of the Animal Crossing track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They forgot 1 thing, coins have stars on them, just like bells! I wonder if they'll make the bell "ching!" noise when you collect them!


I was wondering why the coins are just ordinary coins, but they're not.


----------



## Holla

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its released on the 23rd. Even more exciting isn't it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was wondering why the coins are just ordinary coins, but they're not.



Haha typo on my part, but yeah the 23rd is even better! ^.^


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They forgot 1 thing, coins have stars on them, just like bells! I wonder if they'll make the bell "ching!" noise when you collect them!



That would be super awesome, and also something I can totally see them putting in - they did the rupee sound effects for the LoZ course, after all.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Analysis of the Animal Crossing track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They forgot 1 thing, coins have stars on them, just like bells! I wonder if they'll make the bell "ching!" noise when you collect them!



I absolutely *LOVE* how much effort and time they put into making the course authentically _Animal Crossing_. There is so much detail. It's really incredible. I can already tell that this is probably going to be one of my absolute favorite tracks.

The only thing I'm going to have to watch out for is to keep my eyes on the racing and not all the cool little awesome Animal Crossing details/characters/buildings/scenery/references, etc. There's just so much! The video covered a lot of stuff I definitely missed. They do a great job.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I absolutely *LOVE* how much effort and time they put into making the course authentically _Animal Crossing_. There is so much detail. It's really incredible. I can already tell that this is probably going to be one of my absolute favorite tracks.
> 
> The only thing I'm going to have to watch out for is to keep my eyes on the racing and not all the cool little awesome Animal Crossing details/characters/buildings/scenery/references, etc. There's just so much! The video covered a lot of stuff I definitely missed. They do a great job.



I am already getting 12th every time on this course because BOB IS IN IT HOLY DAMN


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> I am already getting 12th every time on this course because BOB IS IN IT HOLY DAMN



What if I push you through the course.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Paperboy012305 said:


> And hey, they removed that one tree course, why? Looks like a fun course to me.


If you're implying they removed it from the DLC, relax, I'm sure they just removed it from the promotional image


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dreamy Luigi said:


> If you're implying they removed it from the DLC, relax, I'm sure they just removed it from the promotional image


I know its going to be in the next dlc. Its just that they removed the image.


----------



## Pokemanz

The City Tripper Scooter is totally gonna be my new main for battle.

Plus I'm getting the Villager amiibo for my Mii so I'll totally just be like complete. xD
I hope we get matching tires and a glider like with the Zelda pack!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> The City Tripper Scooter is totally gonna be my new main for battle.
> 
> Plus I'm getting the Villager amiibo for my Mii so I'll totally just be like complete. xD
> I hope we get matching tires and a glider like with the Zelda pack!


We do. Look closely at the male villager and the scene where they glide in through the main street, that's what I think its called.

And i'm totally going to dig the City Tripper!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I found what the city tripper will look like if Donkey Kong rides it:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5292/5392089011_d221d929bc.jpg


And yeah we have little triangle grass patterned tires, that I imagine will have the same stats as the Roller seeing as they look about the same size.

And a Louis Vuitton paper airplane glider.


----------



## Amissapanda

The City Tripper might end up being my favorite although I still love my Scootybooty

That's mainly because it reminds me of my favorite Mario Kart Wii vehicle: The Sugarscoot! : ) 

So I'm hoping it's going to be an out-drifting bike and not in-drifting. lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> I found what the city tripper will look like if Donkey Kong rides it:
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5292/5392089011_d221d929bc.jpg



I laughed so hard I choked while looking at this. If I had any skills at all I'd photoshop DK onto it.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## Murray

yea sure the city tripper looks great but where is the quacker?????


----------



## nard

Murray said:


> yea sure the city tripper looks great but where is the quacker?????



this omg i need my quacker back


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

I JUST BOUGHT THIS GAME AND THE ITEMS ONLINE ARE ALWYAS SCREWED UP!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had a dream today that I was racing with the villager.

I know that means the villager is calling my name.


----------



## Pokemanz

I found this and it's like the cutest thing ever



Spoiler:


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!

Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!
> 
> Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!


I'd rather wait until the 27th.


----------



## FireNinja1

Amissapanda said:


> Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!
> 
> Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!


I'm insanely rusty. This will be lots of fun.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!
> 
> Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!



Probably not going to make it between family Easter dinner and finding these blasted eggs haha... might pop into the chat later, though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!
> 
> Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!



Yus, are we allowed to be overly excitable wrecks the whole time? :3


----------



## Pokemanz

Amissapanda said:


> Well, well... it's Monday. : ) And you all know what that means!
> 
> Prepare yourselves for *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!



Will be joining tonight!


----------



## Amissapanda

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd rather wait until the 27th.



It's the 23rd, actually. : )



FireNinja1 said:


> I'm insanely rusty. This will be lots of fun.



Time to un-rust those racing gears and then rust them in a different way with some fresh salt. >3



LaBelleFleur said:


> Probably not going to make it between family Easter dinner and finding these blasted eggs haha... might pop into the chat later, though.



That's okay! Have a good time with your family and good luck with the eggs. : ) I'll take a look for the last four when the stream is over.



Jinglefruit said:


> Yus, are we allowed to be overly excitable wrecks the whole time? :3



BUT OF COURSE. There's so much to excited about!



Pokemanz said:


> Will be joining tonight!



Awesome, see you there! : D


----------



## toxapex

Aww there's no Egg 1 kart to use in honor of the Egg Hunt...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> It's the 23rd, actually. : )


I'm saying the 27th because that's when mario kart monday happens after the DLC #2 is released.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm saying the 27th because that's when mario kart monday happens after the DLC #2 is released.



Pretty certain Manda will do a stream on thursday too though because of the DLC.


----------



## Amissapanda

tokayseye said:


> Aww there's no Egg 1 kart to use in honor of the Egg Hunt...



You could always do a round of MK7 as a homage. Haha.



Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm saying the 27th because that's when mario kart monday happens after the DLC #2 is released.





Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty certain Manda will do a stream on thursday too though because of the DLC.



That's correct. I'll be streaming the day that it's released. : ) Probably a bit earlier in the day than my usual 8:30PM EST, though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> That's correct. I'll be streaming the day that it's released. : ) Probably a bit earlier in the day than my usual 8:30PM EST, though.


Cool! But the first thing i'll be doing when its released is to race as the villager on all the courses.


----------



## Jinglefruit

If it's like the last DLC it'll probably release around 3am for you. *hinthinthinthint*  (and then take 50 minutes to install and download in 500 pieces.)


I think I'll drive slowly around the ac track (until I can determine if Jingle or Zell are there) And then probably sulkishly play the other tracks when I can't find them.


----------



## Amissapanda

By the way, guys, I'll be on Skype with Duke, tonight. I don't know about any others yet.

I'll get a link up closer to starting time. : )


----------



## Pokemanz

Jinglefruit said:


> If it's like the last DLC it'll probably release around 3am for you. *hinthinthinthint*  (and then take 50 minutes to install and download in 500 pieces.)



UGH YES. At first I couldn't get the update to actually show up. I remember everyone else was all like "yeah I'm updating!" and I was having a panic attack thinking Nintendo forgot me.

But I swear it took forever to install last time. It was like 4am by the time it finished. That was when I was used to sleeping real late so I don't think I'll make it this time. D:


----------



## Byngo

I'll race for a while c-:


----------



## Locket

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, guys, I'll be on Skype with Duke, tonight. I don't know about any others yet.
> 
> I'll get a link up closer to starting time. : )



Is DLC included for the races? (I have the first pack and is wondering)


----------



## Amissapanda

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Is DLC included for the races? (I have the first pack and is wondering)



Yup! I play with DLC on.



Alrighty, folks! It’s that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 12 minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat!  See you there!


----------



## Locket

Amissapanda said:


> Yup! I play with DLC on.
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty, folks! It’s that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 12 minutes!
> 
> *Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!
> 
> Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat!  See you there!



You may want to add me... Like now... My dads gonna be home soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang thumbs >:{I keep saying the wrong thing >.<


----------



## Locket

I'm a really bad racer


----------



## Cress

My controller hates me. There's times that I will turn in the opposite direction, and I just divebomb during the gliding sections. I'm surprised I still got a bronze cup.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Twitch is still broken...


----------



## Cress

Manda, I was Inigo. I thought you played Awakening.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Manda, I was Inigo. I thought you played Awakening.



Lmao, I do. But I didn't recognize him as THAT Inigo. I just assumed it was some new guy. (C'mon, it's not easy for Miis to look like anime/game counterparts generally. lol) And besides... depending on who marries who, Inigo's hair changes color!


----------



## Pokemanz

Good games everyone! Me and my frontruns lol


----------



## Javocado

SPRINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAK 

well i'll be on spring break next monday haha
i'll be back to reclaim my throne as mk8 champ thx


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> SPRINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAK
> 
> well i'll be on spring break next monday haha
> i'll be back to reclaim my throne as mk8 champ thx


I defeated you once remember?


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> I defeated you once remember?



Probably I don't know lol but I'm talking about them Cup victories boy
On that note I remember you being very good and pissing me off with Toadette(I think lol)
So I'm down to race whenevs whether it be online or 1v1


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Probably I don't know lol but I'm talking about them Cup victories boy
> On that note I remember you being very good and pissing me off with Toadette(I think lol)
> So I'm down to race whenevs whether it be online or 1v1


I'm telling you, your hot streak will end one day.
I guess I was very good at some courses. I'm surprised i'm excellent at BDD. I remember you got a lot of points and I was in the dust on one Mario Kart Monday, I was so pissed I ragequitted.
I'll get better one day, but you're the true champ to Mario Kart. (Unless there's another, then you both race to see who really is the champ)


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm telling you, your hot streak will end one day.
> I guess I was very good at some courses. I'm surprised i'm excellent at BDD. I remember you got a lot of points and I was in the dust on one Mario Kart Monday, I was so pissed I ragequitted.
> I'll get better one day, but you're the true champ to Mario Kart. (Unless there's another, then you both race to see who really is the champ)



I remember one day during MKM I was head to head with you and I couldn't leave til I surpassed you in points and I missed like 20 minutes of my program because I tended to race when that was going on from 4-5 so I can catch wrestling haha.

Nah but there's this really good firehopper hax0r on here named Flakeh.
He's the real champ.
But he's inactive and a firehax0r so he has been stripped of title for time being!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> I remember one day during MKM I was head to head with you and I couldn't leave til I surpassed you in points and I missed like 20 minutes of my program because I tended to race when that was going on from 4-5 so I can catch wrestling haha.
> 
> Nah but there's this really good firehopper hax0r on here named Flakeh.
> He's the real champ.
> But he's inactive and a firehax0r so he has been stripped of title for time being!


Cool story bro! But you had to sacrifice some awseome wrestling moments for racing. Hope you recorded it so you didn't miss 20 minutes of it!
It might be that guy, but I still remember I was racing with one person on the course Sunshine Airport because I thought I was excellent at that but i'm not. And when we picked it he kept beating me, I couldn't catch up to him because he was SO FAST! No matter how hard I tried I just couldn't frontrun.  But I didn't give up! ^-^
Here's my opinion to Firehopping:

"**** FIREHOPPING! I tried it but I can't build speed from it, so I choose bikes instead. I know you can still firehop if you choose out drift bikes but I don't do it either."


----------



## Holla

Sorry I missed Mario Kart Monday Madness again! Hopefully I can join in next time. I'm super excited for the DLC coming out too, but I'm hoping to join you guys again before then. ^.^


----------



## Amissapanda

Holla said:


> Sorry I missed Mario Kart Monday Madness again! Hopefully I can join in next time. I'm super excited for the DLC coming out too, but I'm hoping to join you guys again before then. ^.^



No worries, Holly! I know a number of people were here looking for the eggs that had been released. Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness will still be happening every Monday before and after the DLC without fail! And you're more than welcome to join us anytime. : ) The DLC definitely looks exciting! And I'll be doing a stream on DLC release day, too.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I can't wait for the DLC to be released! When its released and the character roster appears i'll jump right in and quickly click on the villager.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool story bro! But you had to sacrifice some awseome wrestling moments for racing. Hope you recorded it so you didn't miss 20 minutes of it!
> It might be that guy, but I still remember I was racing with one person on the course Sunshine Airport because I thought I was excellent at that but i'm not. And when we picked it he kept beating me, I couldn't catch up to him because he was SO FAST! No matter how hard I tried I just couldn't frontrun.  But I didn't give up! ^-^
> Here's my opinion to Firehopping:
> 
> "**** FIREHOPPING! I tried it but I can't build speed from it, so I choose bikes instead. I know you can still firehop if you choose out drift bikes but I don't do it either."



It might have been me tbh, I'm ace at Sunshine haha just messing but yeah I hate firehopping too.
Inside drift 4 lyfe homie.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> It might have been me tbh, I'm ace at Sunshine haha just messing but yeah I hate firehopping too.
> Inside drift 4 lyfe homie.


Thing is, I only use Inside drift for Toadette. Plus that Master Cycle I use for Toadette doesn't make my baby look so little anymore and make her fell like the rest.


----------



## Pokemanz

I can't use inside drift to save my life lol. It's like there's a delay before you start drifting and I just can't get used to that.

That's why I'm pr0 at firehopping.


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> It might have been me tbh, I'm ace at Sunshine haha just messing but yeah I hate firehopping too.
> Inside drift 4 lyfe homie.



Ty bb 

Idc how good people are with firehopping, I suck with carts and bikes that outside drift v-v


----------



## Amissapanda

Fire-hopping is a cheap way to gain an advantage, though. If you come to/play in my streams, please don't do it. No one else does and we're all in agreement that it's bullcrap.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> Fire-hopping is a cheap way to gain an advantage, though. If you come to/play in my streams, please don't do it. No one else does and we're all in agreement that it's bullcrap.


You can trust me that I won't do it.


----------



## lars708

Which vechile do you guys like more by the way? I prefer using outside drift bikes, karts and ATV vechiles because inside drift bikes are troubling me sometimes with the camera angles when i come out of a drift! But i actually can drive them all really well to be honest. My car combination is in my drivers license in my signature by the way, i always use that combo!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bikes and bikes only, inside or out.


----------



## Amissapanda

lars708 said:


> Which vechile do you guys like more by the way? I prefer using outside drift bikes, karts and ATV vechiles because inside drift bikes are troubling me sometimes with the camera angles when i come out of a drift! But i actually can drive them all really well to be honest. My car combination is in my drivers license in my signature by the way, i always use that combo!



To be honest, I like to switch it up. I find it really boring to use the same combos forever. I do have some favorites, but there's no combo that I necessarily consider my "only" combo. I like to try out everything and then gravitate toward a few that I like. And I have a really good friend who isn't a gamer who comes to my streams and picks random characters for me to race as, too.

I know fierce competitors tend to always want to pick what they think is best or what will almost always get them a win, but I guess I'm more of a casual player. It's not life or death to me if I win or lose. Frankly, so much of the game is based on duck that saying there's skill involved in Mario Kart is stretching the truth by a lot. Sure, you have to learn the courses and the shortcuts, but the rest is just things like trying to cut corners with inside-drifting bikes and things like that. 

I have a weak spot for the Mr. Scooty, though. I originally used it as a joke because Link looks ridiculous riding it, but it's not a bad little bike. I also play with the Blue Falcon, the Circuit Special, the Tanooki Jeep, the Cat Cruiser, and a few others that I like to toy with. Wheels vary from slick to roller. And glider doesn't matter much, but I pick the clouds the most because they're cute and I like them. lol


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> Which vechile do you guys like more by the way? I prefer using outside drift bikes, karts and ATV vechiles because inside drift bikes are troubling me sometimes with the camera angles when i come out of a drift! But i actually can drive them all really well to be honest. My car combination is in my drivers license in my signature by the way, i always use that combo!



Inside drift is the way to go, always!
I stick with the same combo: Jet Bike/Cyber Slick/Bowser Kite
I switch to Yoshi bike sometimes, since they're pretty much the same bike lol.
When it comes to characters, I'm Rosalina most of the time.
I like to switch off with Yoshi, Luigi, Shy Guy, and a couple of mii's though.
Definitely gonna be using female villager and Dry Bowser though.


----------



## Pokemanz

lars708 said:


> Which vechile do you guys like more by the way? I prefer using outside drift bikes, karts and ATV vechiles because inside drift bikes are troubling me sometimes with the camera angles when i come out of a drift! But i actually can drive them all really well to be honest. My car combination is in my drivers license in my signature by the way, i always use that combo!



I always use my Mii no matter what lol
As for combo, I usually stick to Blue Falcon/Cyber Slick/Hylian Kite for race as that's the one I can work with the best. I was switching every GP in last night's stream though lol. Note to self: can't handle the Badwagon.
Standard Bike S/Button/Hylian Kite for battle. No idea how people manage to survive with Mr. Scooty/Roller. It's like way too slow and ghosts can catch up to you so fast.
Though when the new DLC comes out I'll definitely be using the paper airplane glider.
My battle combo will change to Mii (Villager Amiibo)/Day Tripper Scooter/AC Wheels/Paper Airplane. Can't wait lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Inside drift is the way to go, always!
> I stick with the same combo: Jet Bike/Cyber Slick/Bowser Kite
> I switch to Yoshi bike sometimes, since they're pretty much the same bike lol.
> When it comes to characters, I'm Rosalina most of the time.
> I like to switch off with Yoshi, Luigi, Shy Guy, and a couple of mii's though.
> Definitely gonna be using female villager and Dry Bowser though.


My turn!

The combo I like to use is Standard bike/Comet, cyber slick wheels and MKTV Parafoil.
When the DLC comes, it'll be City Tripper, Animal Crossing Tires and the Paper Airplane
I'm Toadette, all the time.
I like Daisy too, but its more of Toadette.
On the 23rd, I'm gonna be playing as the Male villager, maybe Isabelle and Dry Bowser. But The Male villager a lot more!


----------



## Byngo

lars708 said:


> Which vechile do you guys like more by the way? I prefer using outside drift bikes, karts and ATV vechiles because inside drift bikes are troubling me sometimes with the camera angles when i come out of a drift! But i actually can drive them all really well to be honest. My car combination is in my drivers license in my signature by the way, i always use that combo!



My old trusty combination of Shy Guy + Yoshi Bike + Hylian Kite + Slim Wheels. I've been using this combination ever since the first DLC came out 

That'll probably be changing when the AC DLC comes out. Defintely going to use the female villager c-:


----------



## Zigzag991

I use the Yoshi Bike + the slick wheels + the cloud glider because why not ride Yoshi on Yoshi with green Yoshi wheels and clouds because that's the closet thing to Yoshi.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I want to hear more news about this month's DLC!


----------



## Cress

The main combo I've been using lately and that's been working surprisingly well is Link on Yoshi Bike + Triforce Tires + Hylian Kite. Another one I use for fun is Toadette on Cat Cruiser + Crimson Slim + Peach Parasol. So much pink. I occasionally use the one on my license in my sig, but it isn't often anymore. (Sometimes I'll switch out the Jet Bike for the Sport Bike or Iggy for Luigi, but it doesn't change the stats on it.)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> I want to hear more news about this month's DLC!



Same, I've checked Nintys YT channel all too often today. S:


My current karts of choice are usually Larry on the B-dasher with monster wheels and standard glider, or DK in the airship, wooden tires and clouds/flower glider. But I switch it up pretty often. 

I know I will find a build for the Streetle I like. I hope my mii with Villager amiibo costume will match the City Tripper + glider too.  (and handles well!)


EDIT: Oh and I found out the AC Winter track song will be NL 7PM! So now I'm even more stoked because that is my current favourite piece from AC. (I keep playing the 30 minute extended version atm.) Even though you really can't tell very well with how heavily editted it is in the short clip we have.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: Oh and I found out the AC Winter track song will be NL 7PM! So now I'm even more stoked because that is my current favourite piece from AC. (I keep playing the 30 minute extended version atm.) Even though you really can't tell very well with how heavily editted it is in the short clip we have.



That's going to be awesome. I love all of the AC music to bits, so an orchestrated racing piece might just kill me. <3


----------



## Pokemanz

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: Oh and I found out the AC Winter track song will be NL 7PM! So now I'm even more stoked because that is my current favourite piece from AC. (I keep playing the 30 minute extended version atm.) Even though you really can't tell very well with how heavily editted it is in the short clip we have.



Ooh, I hope they do the same for the other seasons! My favorites are 8AM, 1PM, 5PM, and 7PM, so hopefully they use some of them! (And 12AM too, but I don't see that getting a racing theme xD)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Ooh, I hope they do the same for the other seasons! My favorites are 8AM, 1PM, 5PM, and 7PM, so hopefully they use some of them! (And 12AM too, but I don't see that getting a racing theme xD)


Would be cool, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> Ooh, I hope they do the same for the other seasons! My favorites are 8AM, 1PM, 5PM, and 7PM, so hopefully they use some of them! (And 12AM too, but I don't see that getting a racing theme xD)



Spring, Summer and Autumn all have a different title theme from AC. (WW and CF have the same one)
Can't remember the order. Winter is the only track with a different tune it seems. ~ though I hope 8pm saturdays have 4 K.K. songs, 1 for each track.

Also; Pirahna Plant Pipeway 200 cc video anyone?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Spring, Summer and Autumn all have a different title theme from AC. (WW and CF have the same one)
> Can't remember the order. Winter is the only track with a different tune it seems. ~ though I hope 8pm saturdays have 4 K.K. songs, 1 for each track.
> 
> Also; Pirahna Plant Pipeway 200 cc video anyone?


That's not enough for me. What is enough is more trailers and more gameplay on the villager.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's not enough for me. What is enough is more trailers and more gameplay on the villager.



Don't be greedy, for that you can wait 5-6 hours. -waggles finger-


----------



## Amissapanda

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's not enough for me. What is enough is more trailers and more gameplay on the villager.



At least we HAVE some gameplay of the villager and the AC course already.

As much as I love AC, I'd much rather see gameplay of the new tracks, new combinations, and see how Dry Bowser handles. AC got a whole trailer dedicated to it from the update. I want to see more new (and returning) courses more than anything else. I can only imagine how stunning it's all going to look in HD.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Don't be greedy, for that you can wait 5-6 hours. -waggles finger-


Fine by me, there probably won't even be a trailer shown today.


----------



## Javocado

I've been hyping Baby Park to death but I would love for Wario Colosseum to come back!
That would be 3 Wario courses in one game yee-haw!!
Wario courses are the best so I don't even mind lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Still expecting Cheese Land.


----------



## Pokemanz

Didn't Cheese Land come back though? Either that or I've just been somewhere else this whole time.
If not, Cheese Land all the way. I still want to see Ribbon Road make a comeback. We could totally pull off that jump shortcut with 200cc.
Or if they feel like bringing more stuff back, Sky Garden again. I love the music from it so much lol.
Maybe Sunset Wilds too. Idk, any of the GBA tracks should come back. Super Circuit was my CHILDHOOD!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Didn't Cheese Land come back though? Either that or I've just been somewhere else this whole time.
> If not, Cheese Land all the way. I still want to see Ribbon Road make a comeback. We could totally pull off that jump shortcut with 200cc.
> Or if they feel like bringing more stuff back, Sky Garden again. I love the music from it so much lol.
> Maybe Sunset Wilds too. Idk, any of the GBA tracks should come back. Super Circuit was my CHILDHOOD!


Nope, maybe you went somewhere. I'm with you, Cheese Land and Ribbon Road are infinity ace! Wait, which shortcut in what course?
Nope, I only want either Cheese Land or Ribbon Road in Super Circuit.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nope, maybe you went somewhere. I'm with you, Cheese Land and Ribbon Road are infinity ace! Wait, which shortcut in what course?
> Nope, I only want either Cheese Land or Ribbon Road in Super Circuit.



Coulda sworn it did... MKW's CTs have me all messed up lol.
Oh, there was this one part of the track where you did a little jump and spun around to do another jump, but with enough speed you could skip the second loop part and land on the next part of the track. Like this:







They'll probably fix it so you can't do it anymore though, lol


----------



## lars708

Hmm personally i prefer the... No i am not going to do it xD
So, personally i would like some Mario Kart 7 tracks though, i really want to see Daisy Hills appear as a retro track! I am really curious how it would look like in 1080p, full of details and the creative additions like they did with other tracks! (I just thought of that the 3DS retro tracks didn't actually differ too much from the original xD But i'm sure that they could use their imagnation to improve Daisy Hills!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Coulda sworn it did... MKW's CTs have me all messed up lol.
> Oh, there was this one part of the track where you did a little jump and spun around to do another jump, but with enough speed you could skip the second loop part and land on the next part of the track. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll probably fix it so you can't do it anymore though, lol


I saw the video and that's pretty weird.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Some good points in here. Am now thinking we'll get;

AC track
3d world track - potentially as a new casino-y rainbow road 
woods track
metro track
baby park
neo bowser city 
Pikmin, Kirby or Pacman track
Another retro game track - most likely gba as there's only 1 from gba so far, and all other games have 3 or 4 with dlc other than snes with 2.


----------



## lars708

Jinglefruit said:


> Some good points in here. Am now thinking we'll get;
> 
> AC track
> 3d world track - potentially as a new casino-y rainbow road
> woods track
> metro track
> baby park
> neo bowser city
> Pikmin, Kirby or Pacman track
> Another retro game track - most likely gba as there's only 1 from gba so far, and all other games have 3 or 4 with dlc other than snes with 2.



Still hoping for Daisy Hills though!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Some good points in here. Am now thinking we'll get;
> 
> AC track
> 3d world track - potentially as a new casino-y rainbow road
> woods track
> metro track
> baby park
> neo bowser city
> Pikmin, Kirby or Pacman track
> Another retro game track - most likely gba as there's only 1 from gba so far, and all other games have 3 or 4 with dlc other than snes with 2.


And Cheese Land. (COME ON NINTENDO! Don't crush my dreams!)


----------



## Pokemanz

Jinglefruit said:


> [Some good points in here. Am now thinking we'll get;
> 
> AC track
> 3d world track - potentially as a new casino-y rainbow road
> woods track
> metro track
> baby park
> neo bowser city
> Pikmin, Kirby or Pacman track
> Another retro game track - most likely gba as there's only 1 from gba so far, and all other games have 3 or 4 with dlc other than snes with 2.



I could see Neo Bowser City because of how popular it is, but what is the deal with Baby Park? I was never a fan of that course, plus it came back in Mario Kart DS. I would much rather save spaces for courses that haven't gotten remade at all yet.

Also, I was looking at the Wiki page a while ago... did you guys know that each character has "rivals" that will always be in a race against you when you play as that character offline? It was in MK7 at least. I totally did not know that lol I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## lars708

Pokemanz said:


> I could see Neo Bowser City because of how popular it is, but what is the deal with Baby Park? I was never a fan of that course, plus it came back in Mario Kart DS. I would much rather save spaces for courses that haven't gotten remade at all yet.
> 
> Also, I was looking at the Wiki page a while ago... did you guys know that each character has "rivals" that will always be in a race against you when you play as that character offline? It was in MK7 at least. I totally did not know that lol I thought it was pretty cool.



Yeah i saw it on the Super Mario Wiki but i never really noticed it, it was really noticeable in Mario Kart 7 and Mario Kart 64 (Mario Kart 64 was awful in terms of AI it was insane!)

Also, i do not understand the popularity of Baby Park either, it was cool on the GameCube because of the item craze but those items which created the mess do not exist anymore! Baby Park had it's time, we have to move on and i think that Nintendo will not choose Baby Park anyways because i'm sure of it that they have something more fun and original to surprise us with.

And yes, Baby Park was remade earlier but so were Yoshi Circuit and SNES Rainbow Road. Those are quite different because more people will enjoy them more! Baby Park is just too plain for Mario Kart 8's standards. I think Baby Park might get a chance in the next portable Mario Kart, that would make sense.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I could see Neo Bowser City because of how popular it is, but what is the deal with Baby Park? I was never a fan of that course, plus it came back in Mario Kart DS. I would much rather save spaces for courses that haven't gotten remade at all yet.
> 
> Also, I was looking at the Wiki page a while ago... did you guys know that each character has "rivals" that will always be in a race against you when you play as that character offline? It was in MK7 at least. I totally did not know that lol I thought it was pretty cool.


Knew about this a long time.

The Rivals for the villager are gonna be Isabelle and a random rival.
Same for Isabelle, but mirrored.
Dry Bowser's is going to be regular Bowser and a random racer.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> I could see Neo Bowser City because of how popular it is, but what is the deal with Baby Park? I was never a fan of that course, plus it came back in Mario Kart DS. I would much rather save spaces for courses that haven't gotten remade at all yet.
> 
> Also, I was looking at the Wiki page a while ago... did you guys know that each character has "rivals" that will always be in a race against you when you play as that character offline? It was in MK7 at least. I totally did not know that lol I thought it was pretty cool.



Neo Bowser city and Baby park are both named in the sound files that were put in with DLC pack 1. (along with woods, metro and the AC course) And even though it's not a definite confirmation, I imagine it'll turn out true. 
And I love the course, provided it has a decent number of laps and items can still travel over the middle barrier. I'd love to shells only race on there, and it'd also be cool if it was set as a battle track. 

I literally just saw that when I was making my last post because I wanted to see if they generally spaced out where retro tracks come from. ~ Which they don't, but there is a real lack of the 2D snes and gba tracks in mk8.


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> Knew about this a long time.
> 
> The Rivals for the villager are gonna be Isabelle and a random rival.
> Same for Isabelle, but mirrored.
> Dry Bowser's is going to be regular Bowser and a random racer.



Lol how do you know that already or is it just a prediction? It would be funny if Isabelle's and Villager's second rival would be Link (Cross over versus cross over!) and it would make more sense if Dry Bowser's rival was Tanooki Mario and Tanooki Peach. (Isn't possible though if you do not have both DLC packs or have only pack 2 downloaded. Who the hell has bought only one DLC pack by the way? I know some people who do not have the DLC and i know a lot who have bought both, but i know nobody who bought only one pack!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> Lol how do you know that already or is it just a prediction? It would be funny if Isabelle's and Villager's second rival would be Link (Cross over versus cross over!) and it would make more sense if Dry Bowser's rival was Tanooki Mario and Tanooki Peach. (Isn't possible though if you do not have both DLC packs or have only pack 2 downloaded. Who the hell has bought only one DLC pack by the way? I know some people who do not have the DLC and i know a lot who have bought both, but i know nobody who bought only one pack!)


Its a prediction, and its obvious that they can be rivals.


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its a prediction, and its obvious that they can be rivals.



Ahh okay, it is funny how they would be rivals then because Isabelle and Village used to be friends in their home franchise, Dry Bowser as a rival would be better if you come to think of it... hmmm


----------



## Javocado

Can't wait for that Baby Park confirmation!!
Hope they make the whole little course anti-gravity too heh.

Anyway, is anyone trying to race in a few?
Whether it be 1v1 or just following online?


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Can't wait for that Baby Park confirmation!!
> Hope they make the whole little course anti-gravity too heh.
> 
> Anyway, is anyone trying to race in a few?
> Whether it be 1v1 or just following online?



Well i can play in a hour i guess


----------



## Pokemanz

Forgot to mention this earlier:
I also find it funny how they mentioned the fact that the AC course should match your current time because I was literally thinking about how they should've done that the past few days. They should make it to where you view it at your current time of day while others view it as theirs.

I probably worded that wrong.



Javocado said:


> Anyway, is anyone trying to race in a few?
> Whether it be 1v1 or just following online?



I'll take you on Jav


----------



## Javocado

Alrighty, I'm ready to play now.
Let me know if you're trying to get down with the get down!


----------



## lars708

I will come online now, have you all added me already?


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> I will come online now, have you all added me already?



Just added ya.
I have a room up!


----------



## Pokemanz

GGs guys! I need to go out before it starts storming again. I'll be on later tonight!


----------



## Javocado

Yes, GG's indeed!
I'll probably be available tonight after work.
I'll post in here!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Spring, Summer and Autumn all have a different title theme from AC. (WW and CF have the same one)
> Can't remember the order. Winter is the only track with a different tune it seems. ~ though I hope 8pm saturdays have 4 K.K. songs, 1 for each track.
> 
> Also; Pirahna Plant Pipeway 200 cc video anyone?


Somehow I think this is this week's trailer for the DLC.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Somehow I think this is this week's trailer for the DLC.




I know right. 
Expecially since the last pack Gamexplain (and other channels) got to play and show the tracks a week in advance. I'd rather the news get spread out than get it all at once then. Plus it's more fun wondering how the track is laid out before seeing the full thing.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> I know right.
> Expecially since the last pack Gamexplain (and other channels) got to play and show the tracks a week in advance. I'd rather the news get spread out than get it all at once then. Plus it's more fun wondering how the track is laid out before seeing the full thing.


Yeah. But there is tomorrow. We could expect a trailer for that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah. But there is tomorrow. We could expect a trailer for that.



Uhh, why? what happens tomorrow? ~been living in a bubble the past couple days~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Uhh, why? what happens tomorrow? ~been living in a bubble the past couple days~


Its just a guess. I mean, the Pirahna Plant Slide 200cc might not of been a trailer at all. And its the last day of the week, so why not?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its just a guess. I mean, the Pirahna Plant Slide 200cc might not of been a trailer at all. And its the last day of the week, so why not?



I didn't think Nintendo really uploads anything on their channels over weekends tbh. ~ which is silly cause nearly everything they post is queued to come out on the hour. So I imagine we have to wait until Monday now. o:


----------



## Holla

Only a little short of two more weeks guys! You excited for DLC pack 2 yet? ^.^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> I didn't think Nintendo really uploads anything on their channels over weekends tbh. ~ which is silly cause nearly everything they post is queued to come out on the hour. So I imagine we have to wait until Monday now. o:


Ok, sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Only a little short of two more weeks guys! You excited for DLC pack 2 yet? ^.^


I'M PUMPED!!! Villager, in 13 days. I'M COMING FOR YA!


----------



## Zigzag991

WOO!

To ease the wait, y'all wanna race?


----------



## Paperboy012305

@ Holla: Hey, i'm glad i'm not the only one with a DLC #2 avatar.


----------



## Cress

Zigzag991 said:


> WOO!
> 
> To ease the wait, y'all wanna race?



I might in a few minutes.


----------



## Javocado

I'll be home from work in a few fellas and then I'm gonna shower and join if yall still in it


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm SMASHING with Natty right now so I'll jump on later.


----------



## Cress

Just tell me when everyone's ready, I'll be playing Wind Waker.


----------



## Pokemanz

Wasn't planning on playing anymore tonight, but if yall are playing I'll join too!


----------



## Javocado

Took longer than expected fellas, my apologies.
Are you still playing?


----------



## Pokemanz

I'll play Jav

No one's responded yet xD


----------



## Javocado

Hold that thought man, gonna do a few rounds of Smash if you don't mind!


----------



## spCrossing

Remind me to get the dual DLC pack before its too late.


----------



## Pokemanz

No worries, I'm battling atm anyways.


----------



## Cress

spCrossing said:


> Remind me to get the dual DLC pack before its too late.



There is no too late, it's available forever...

I'll add Pokemanz and make a room


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> There is no too late, it's available forever...
> 
> I'll add Pokemanz and make a room



Have we added eachother?? I'll race with you guys


----------



## Cress

Natty said:


> Have we added eachother?? I'll race with you guys



I'll add you real quick.

Also using a new combination, have no idea how well this will turn out.


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'll add you real quick.
> 
> Also using a new combination, have no idea how well this will turn out.



I sent you a request.


----------



## Cress

Oh, YOU'RE LaShawndae! Okay. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, everyone has the DLC, right?


----------



## Pokemanz

Yuuuup.


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oh, YOU'RE LaShawndae! Okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, everyone has the DLC, right?



Yeah. c-:


----------



## Cress

Will Jav and Zig ever join.
I'm setting the courses to Mirror since we barely ever get to play it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should we just do 3 or 4 races before they get here?


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Will Jav and Zig ever join.
> I'm setting the courses to Mirror since we barely ever get to play it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Should we just do 3 or 4 races before they get here?



Yeah, while we wait for them


----------



## Jinglefruit

Y U GAIS RACE AT 6AM ALWAYS. :c


----------



## Javocado

On me way!!


----------



## Byngo

I nearly got first in that last race smfh 

:|


----------



## Cress

Making a new room, I don't like this bike.


----------



## Javocado

screw you guys and that first lap onslaught


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> screw you guys and that first lap onslaught



I apologize for I don't know what.


----------



## oath2order

seeing the comparison of 150cc and 200cc

dear god.


----------



## Cress

There was a red shell that went past me and then came back to me?


----------



## Javocado

TERRIBLE LUCK TONIGHT BRB


----------



## Cress

Switching up bikes again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is Pokemanz gone?


----------



## Pokemanz

I DC'd lol

GG's guys I'm going to bed


----------



## Byngo

Pokemanz said:


> I DC'd lol
> 
> GG's guys I'm going to bed



Had fun c:

Good night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the frick

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got disconnected apparently 

Well anyways I should probably go to bed anyways heh

bye


----------



## Javocado

ugh mk8 made me hella salty tonight
gg's though fam
can't wait til that stream!


----------



## Cress

2 people isn't enough, so I'll close down too. Double Rainbow Road for the last course is obvious.


----------



## Zigzag991

Ack man just got back. Oh well~

If y'all wanna play just say.


----------



## lars708

Hey guys i can play at around 2.15 pm UK time! (around one and a half hour after this post) 
Add me if you wanna play and i will make a room around the time i mentioned before!


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone wanna race for a while in 30 minutes?


----------



## Heyden

I love the new seasons and stuff


----------



## lars708

Someone wanna race?


----------



## Amissapanda

Psst.

Don't forget.

It's .... MONDAY. 

*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight! 8:30PM EST as per usual. Get your racing gears going!


----------



## lars708

8:30 PM EST?! Gawd that is like a impossible time for me xD Is there someone who can play in a half hour already?


----------



## Cress

I'M DOING FRENCH COOKING. SO FANCY.
So yeah, I might not be able to make it.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> Psst.
> 
> Don't forget.
> 
> It's .... MONDAY.
> 
> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight! 8:30PM EST as per usual. Get your racing gears going!




AWWWW HELL YEAH
IM COMING FOR MY THRONE
SPRING BREAK HOLLA


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Psst.
> Don't forget.
> It's .... MONDAY.
> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight! 8:30PM EST as per usual. Get your racing gears going!



Yeee'!



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'M DOING FRENCH COOKING. SO FANCY.
> So yeah, I might not be able to make it.



Well put down yo fancy ass fromage et escargo baguette and race. 



lars708 said:


> 8:30 PM EST?! Gawd that is like a impossible time for me xD Is there someone who can play in a half hour already?



Am not able to do it today, but I'll probably be on and racing around this time sometime this week. =3


Also where is pack 2 news. D: I kind of expected a silly gameplay thing of Smash DLC last week too and that also didn't happen. It's all too quiet considering what it was like for Pack 1.


----------



## lars708

Hey all i will make a room NOW


----------



## Zigzag991

*Glares at Jingle and LaBell*


----------



## Javocado

Mario Kart FaceBook page dropped that Mute City 200CC footy and wowowow
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678057185632211


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> *Glares at Jingle and LaBell*



YES. (on our fav mirrored track?) 



Javocado said:


> Mario Kart FaceBook page dropped that Mute City 200CC footy and wowowow
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678057185632211



WHAT THEY FREAKKIN FLEW!
Edit: Wait, were all the cpus only on 150cc? None of them were gliding around, this looks more like it was hacked than official.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Mario Kart FaceBook page dropped that Mute City 200CC footy and wowowow
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678057185632211


Gliding without a glider.


----------



## Jinglefruit

So the DLC pack 2 leak of Baby Park and Neo Bowser City that everyone knew about in November but is currently everywhere has lead to one thought I don't think anyone picked up on before...

The track listed as 'Metro' could be short for Metroid. :J


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> So the DLC pack 2 leak of Baby Park and Neo Bowser City that everyone knew about in November but is currently everywhere has lead to one thought I don't think anyone picked up on before...
> 
> The track listed as 'Metro' could be short for Metroid. :J


I think this is true.

I believe 'Metro' is short for Metroid. In the 1st DLC pack, there was the Excitebike track and Mute city. And a Metroid track is one of the Nintendo themed courses in the 2nd.

This is what I think the courses in order will look like:

*Crossing Cup:*
3DS Neo Bowser City
GCN Baby Park
The Woods course
Animal Circuit (Not the actual name)

*Bell Cup:*
A retro course (I predict Cheese Land)
Metroid course
New course
Sprixie Circuit (Because there is a bell cup, there needs to be a 3D world course)


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> Well put down yo fancy ass fromage et escargo baguette and race.



T'es b?te.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> T'es b?te.



Shhhh, call me a beast in private. ;P


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think this is true.
> 
> I believe 'Metro' is short for Metroid. In the 1st DLC pack, there was the Excitebike track and Mute city. And a Metroid track is one of the Nintendo themed courses in the 2nd.
> 
> This is what I think the courses in order will look like:
> 
> *Crossing Cup:*
> 3DS Neo Bowser City
> GCN Baby Park
> The Woods course
> Animal Circuit (Not the actual name)
> 
> *Bell Cup:*
> A retro course (I predict Cheese Land)
> Metroid course
> New course
> Sprixie Circuit (Because there is a bell cup, there needs to be a 3D world course)



3D World course of course! They did remake Yoshi Circuit once again (The DS version actually was a downgrade but still) and it is in the Yoshi egg cup! Is this a sign... I HOPE SO!


----------



## Amissapanda

I heard today from a friend that the guy who started the rumor about Neo Bowser City appearing in the DLC confirmed it was false.

Don't know for certain, but I guess there's a good chance it won't be in there.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> Psst.
> 
> Don't forget.
> 
> It's .... MONDAY.
> 
> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight! 8:30PM EST as per usual. Get your racing gears going!



I totally forgot it was Monday! Easter weekend is still screwing me up. I'll be there a bit later! ^^



Zigzag991 said:


> *Glares at Jingle and LaBell*



No please no I still have nightmares about Jingle and CPU Link hitting me with shells over and over and over while I crash into the wrong side of the bone bridge...



Javocado said:


> Mario Kart FaceBook page dropped that Mute City 200CC footy and wowowow
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678057185632211



While Mute City is going to be absolutely awesome in 200cc, this video seems... off, somehow, I don't know... :/



Jinglefruit said:


> YES. (on our fav mirrored track?)



Your favourite, maybe.


----------



## Javocado

Well the music is off.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> Well the music is off.



That, but the whole "gliding without a glider" thing seems weird too. And they were driving pretty terribly. xD
I don't know. When I play it maybe it'll all make sense.


----------



## Jinglefruit

GameXplain just done a video discussing the baby park / neo bowser rumour. And didn't really mention all to much of interest other than Andre saying, "I get a feeling we'll be finding out what the tracks are pretty soon." In his manner that suggests he's been invited to play the DLC early again. 

If anyones interested in hearing the same info in their voices: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjPvGdv5kk



And yeah, I think that Mute city video isn't official. More pointers to that is that all the racing characters are from a copy with nothing unlocked. - which is pretty stereotypical of Mrbeans hacks of the game.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It?s that wonderful, salt-laced time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *18* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat! See you there!


----------



## Loriii

Amissapanda said:


> Alrighty, folks! It’s that wonderful, salt-laced time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *18* minutes!
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!
> 
> Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat! See you there!



Added your NNID. Waiting for confirmation. I'd like to join! Thank you


----------



## Javocado

Tfw the chat isn't working for me


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Can I join this again? It has been over a month since I played in this.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Thanks for streaming! (Or attempting to stream! xD) It was still fun as ever though.

Also; http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/700050-mario-kart-8/71618857

Thats some more info on the rumours atm, ~ and I thought it was never said it was fake, apparently it was that guy trolling.




Also sorry for disappearing mid convo on the post stream chat, my internet died!


----------



## Javocado

Pretty lame day on the wheels.
I got tenderized by so many items haha.
I'll still take my one title though.
Shoutout to Iggy Iggs.






Thanks for streaming though, Manda.
I haven't been able to catch/play a stream because of class, so it was nice!
I can't wait til your DLC stream next Thursday!
(also i totally didn't mean to star bump you on water park, i just like to position myself to be in a straightway of the coins at the beginning of the course i swear lol)


But anywaaaaaaaay, I hope we get some DLC news tomorrow.
Fingers be crossed!


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> Pretty lame day on the wheels.
> I got tenderized by so many items haha.
> I'll still take my one title though.
> Shoutout to Iggy Iggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for streaming though, Manda.
> I haven't been able to catch/play a stream because of class, so it was nice!
> I can't wait til your DLC stream next Thursday!
> (also i totally didn't mean to star bump you on water park, i just like to position myself to be in a straightway of the coins at the beginning of the course i swear lol)
> 
> 
> But anywaaaaaaaay, I hope we get some DLC news tomorrow.
> Fingers be crossed!



WHO DAT
WHO DAT
I-G-G-Y

hehe


----------



## lars708

Waaaah i wanna join the Mario Kart monday but it is held in midniiight 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Amissapanda

lars708 said:


> Waaaah i wanna join the Mario Kart monday but it is held in midniiight



Sorry, dude. If I tried to cater the stream to everyone's timezones and preferences, I would never find a time to stream. I have to stream when it's convenient for me and that's the best time for me to do it. Sorry about that.


----------



## lars708

Who can play?


----------



## Jinglefruit

GUYS GET READY TO **** 

SIT ON A TOILET AND WATCH THESE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgojQV_Abg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th_1sX2zbqA


ONGOMGOAWNGEKABG


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> GUYS GET READY TO ****
> 
> SIT ON A TOILET AND WATCH THESE
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgojQV_Abg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th_1sX2zbqA
> 
> 
> ONGOMGOAWNGEKABG



OH MY GOD ARE YOU KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?! *dies of happiness*


----------



## Jinglefruit

LaBelleFleur said:


> OH MY GOD ARE YOU KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?! *dies of happiness*



BABY PARK AND CHEESE LAND ALL THE WiSHES ARE GRANTED IT'S LIKE OPRAH MADE DLC PACK 2

It finally paid off me obsessively refreshing youtube!

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY ******** THE WHOLE oF PACK 2 HAS LEAKED OMG


----------



## Loriii

Jinglefruit said:


> GUYS GET READY TO ****
> 
> SIT ON A TOILET AND WATCH THESE
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgojQV_Abg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th_1sX2zbqA
> 
> 
> ONGOMGOAWNGEKABG



Thank you for the heads up! Made me research and found the rest of the tracks C:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFxGpq87MJY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKtf5NcPVi0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJffW8dD_jk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GlN3rMvJ4Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fojPK7Y_89k


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGDShhKbL5o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2O6mYqmUXU

http://nintendoeverything.com/baby-park-confirmed-for-next-mario-kart-8-dlc/

Enjoy!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Okay, now that I've watched both videos a whole bunch of times, I can actually make a coherent comment!

GBA Cheese Land: Having never played the original, I don't have anything to compare it to, but it looks super cool. I can't wait to watch people get sniped out of the air by that chain chomp (hopefully it won't be me).

GCN Baby Park: OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG (not quite coherent on this one yet). I am seriously so so so excited for this. 200cc frantic? Yes please. It's going to be total mayhem and I'm going to love every second of it (It'll probably get really salty too xD). It looks like the whole thing is anti-gravity, which will just add to the ridiculousness.

The scenery looks fantastic - loving the castle, the Bowser Ship, and the haunted house. Especially that castle! Everything is so fun and colourful and ahhhh. I can't wait! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> HOLY ******** THE WHOLE oF PACK 2 HAS LEAKED OMG



WAIT WHAT MUST GO WATCH IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Amissapanda

TOO MUCH TO BE HYPED ABOUT.






Oh man. I haven't even played the GBA and GameCube versions of Mario Kart, so it's almost like an entire pack of new tracks to me. This is going to be INSANELY fun.

And Neo Bowser City IS coming back and looks AMAZING in HD.

Also. How about that new F-Zero track? : ) Holy hell, _I can't wait_.


----------



## Paperboy012305

WHOA! HOLD THE PHONE! WAS THAT RIBBON ROAD?

Nintendo responded!  But no cheese land but whatev's.


----------



## Pokemanz

Wow, so Cheese Land AND Ribbon Road are coming back?! I have to say, that's pretty awesome. I'm like entirely satisfied with Nintendo. Unfortunately, I'm not to thrilled with how Cheese Land looks. It looks way to much like a desert course now. Granted it looked similar in the original, but the original was set at night with a space/moon background. 

Click for original Cheese Land!

I'm more impressed with Ribbon Road, but it's still kinda meh. It's cool that it's set in like a kid's room and stuff, but the original was set around presents. They were everywhere. They could have at least set it in like a birthday party area.

Click for original Ribbon Road!

Omg I'm sorry for complaining about this. It's just like GBA was my first Mario Kart and I have heavy feels about the courses. xD
Boo Lake and Riverside Park for DLC Pack 3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, I didn't see the video fully, but THEY ADDED CHEESE LAND!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Wow, so Cheese Land AND Ribbon Road are coming back?! I have to say, that's pretty awesome. Unfortunately, I'm not to thrilled with how Cheese Land looks. It looks way to much like a desert course now. Granted it looked similar in the original, but the original was set at night with a space/moon background.
> 
> Click for original Cheese Land!
> 
> I'm more impressed with Ribbon Road, but it's still kinda meh. It's cool that it's set in like a kid's room and stuff, but the original was set around presents. They were everywhere. They could have at least set it in like a birthday party area.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ7TXMF4_8A]Click for original Ribbon Road![/url]
> 
> Omg I'm sorry for complaining about this. It's just like GBA was my first Mario Kart and I have heavy feels about the courses. xD
> Boo Lake and Riverside Park for DLC Pack 3


I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS EITHER! They actually responded! I feel like watching the video over and over again. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I knew there would be a bike for Dry Bowser. I predicted this DLC pack like a BOSS!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Just checked out the rest of the courses, so here's my thoughts on the ones I think will be my favourites:

- The playroom castle one: It's so colourful and fun, I love it! It seems kind of Rainbow Road-like on the blue part where it's waving and there's no edges. It's basically like Bowser's castle, but not evil and booby-trapped and scary. Think it's a retro GBA course but I'm not sure, I can't read Japanese and I didn't play Super Circuit.

- The Shy Guy tree one: I LOVE THIS. I love the houses, the inside of the tree, the water stream out to the lily pads on the pond, all of the Shy Guys hanging around, everything. The colours and atmosphere makes me feel like I'm at the Forest Haven/inside the Great Deku Tree in Wind Waker, LOL. Plus the music is amazing.

- The F-Zero one: Oh. My. God. It's like Hightail Falls from SMG2 and Mute City had a god child. I'm so psyched. And again, the music is amazing. I've never played F-Zero so it's all new to me.

- The Animal Crossing one: Duh. Probably already gushed about it somewhere in this thread.

- Baby Park: Wrote a blurb on this one already. Just wanted to include it on my favourites list.

MK7 Neo Bowser City, the train station one, and GBA Cheese Land all also look awesome, but I don't think they'll be my favourites. But who knows. ^^


----------



## Jinglefruit

I...
Just...


tbf, part of me is saddened that the leak from November is true. Because between that and everyone spending 4 months screamig over Cheese Land and Ribbon Road it feels like we knew all the tracks already other than the F-zero one. - But the F-zero one looks like it'll make up for it hugesly because... do I spy a segmented track like Mt Wario and N64 Rainbow road? So to me that makes it 3 tracks in one and love. 
Also I watched every Video and someone skipped F-zero and was so excited when I realised I had only watched 6 of them. xDD

The Subway seemed kind of bland at first, but it looks to have the same feel as Coconut Mall and Sunshine Airport. So it'll probaby be a hit. The Woods I think will be my favourite because it looks like what I was half envisioning for an Animal crossing town I once made/wanted. And it's all beautiful and I'm in love with rivers and lily pads right now.

I love that Cheese land and Ribbon road are so different from the GBA tracks. They're completely unrecogniseable now they're 3D. I thought if they came back they'd be almost too much like Donut plains flatness with a few odd bits. But this is amazing. Does Ribbon Road have split tracks? It's hard to tell where the tracks lead. o:

Baby park Looks like it'll be hela frantic! LOOK WHERE THE ITEM BOXES ARE! THEY ARE SPREAD OUT EVERYWHERE! < That is one of my biggest dislikes with MK8, how so few and far between items are, and this looks like it is the remedy. Kinda bummed that the middle wall is like the DS version though so items won't randomly cut across the entire track. S:

Neo Bowser city looks amazing, as predicted. I like how they have matched it's design to 3D world. So we didn't get a new 3D world track, but it'll feel like we did. HOWEVER It is my biggest disappointment from what there is because I actually quite liked the track on MK7 and I thought there was so many possibilities for zero gravity on the course and all of the interesting windy bits ARE REGULAR GRAVITY. (That sounds weird, what do you call non-zero-G?) The only bit that has it is the last little looping corner, which looks like it'll just feel like Pirahna Plant Pipeways bit.


----------



## Javocado

BABY FCKN PARK DAMNIT WE MADE IT WE FCKN MADE IT IM SOOOOOO HYPED
I CANT EVEN HOLD IT IN
I JUST CAME TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND HONESTLY I'M FEELING SO ATTACKED BY NINTENDO RIGHT NOW

But yeah, that's what I wanted most from the DLC leak, for Baby Park to be true and what do ya know!!!!!!
Also supremely hyped for the new stages, but not that Baby Park hype lol.
Can it be next Thursday already gdi.

That red and white speed racer whip is stellar too.
I might start to use that haha.
Wish Dry Bowser came back with the Flame Runner though, but his whip is sweet too.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> I JUST CAME TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND HONESTLY I'M FEELING SO ATTACKED BY NINTENDO RIGHT NOW



ATTACKED RIGHT IN THE FEELS.

Honestly, sometimes Nintendo makes me so mad, then they go and do this and make me so happy. I can't handle it.


----------



## Zigzag991

BIG BLUE

I'M NOT EVEN GONNA LOOK AT THE OTHER TRAILERS BUT HOLY


----------



## Pokemanz

Still have no idea what the hype is for Baby Park. xD
Would make a perfect battle course though.

I doubt many people are gonna be as hyped for the AC characters since it's not as big a franchise as Zelda, but I swear Dry Bowser will be taking over next Thursday. Just like Link flooded the tracks on Pack 1 release week.
I bet Dry Bowser will be the next Funky from MKW.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Assuming the baby park vid isn't editted and is direct from the MKTV footage, I'm pretty sure it's 7 laps again from trying to track the race going. (though I'd say +/- 1 to be safe, but it's def more than 5.)

Japanese trailer with a few different angles on some of the tracks and different bits of the races from the other trailers. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2O6mYqmUXU

Also at the end it shows which tracks are in which cup.

Also also, backround music!

Wild Woods bgm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQqvwdCGOaI

Super Bell Subway bgm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9yZkmgE-m8

Big Blue bgm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfo2VNqxX3Y



*worlds most editted post*
Gamexplains opinions as per; and Andre confirms he's already played them and his head-to-head comparisons are on their way. (pending embargo) Ribbon road is apparently very different. =D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz-CvziGBBw


----------



## lars708

Whoa this is like all the tracks that everyone wanted!


----------



## Hyoshido

****
All of these returning tracks, it's such a blessing ;_; even MORE dedication to F-Zero, hell, make a 3rd pack and make Captain Falcon playable!


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> ****
> All of these returning tracks, it's such a blessing ;_; even MORE dedication to F-Zero, hell, make a 3rd pack and make Captain Falcon playable!



Lol i think that that is going a bit too far, like too much F-Zero. I think that Kirby would be a good addition xD


----------



## Hyoshido

lars708 said:


> Lol i think that that is going a bit too far, like too much F-Zero. I think that Kirby would be a good addition xD


Yeh, Kirbs wouldn't be bad but eh :c

Also GameXplain dissing the best track in MK7, how dare they.


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> Yeh, Kirbs wouldn't be bad but eh :c
> 
> Also GameXplain dissing the best track in MK7, how dare they.



Whilst i did like Neo Bowser City, it was not my favorite at all. I think that the best track (in my opinion) of Mario Kart 7 would be either Rock Rock Mountain or Daisy Hills. I love Rock Rock Mountain so much because i got to play the e3 demo in the summer of 2011. We do not get much game events where i live but i was so excited to hear that i was invited to come and play the demo! I was really hyped for the game ever since it was announced in 2010. A similar thing happened for Mario Kart 8 but this time i was not just really hyped, i literally thought "every second that passes is a second closer to Mario Kart 8'' it was quite sad actually...


----------



## Jarrad

y do we have another f-zero course

like literally the only reason captain falcon is known is through smash bros

i would have preferred to see a pikmin or kirby stage


----------



## lars708

Jarrad said:


> y do we have another f-zero course
> 
> like literally the only reason captain falcon is known is through smash bros
> 
> i would have preferred to see a pikmin or kirby stage



I happen to have played the original F-Zero when i was a little kid at my Grandma's house and i sucked badly, could not even beat the first level. And still i did not know Falcon when i saw him in smash, he is not even highlighted that much in his own game! Also, Big blue looks cool though, better than Mute City, still hoping for Daisy Hills though!


----------



## Amissapanda

Rock Rock Mountain is my favorite MK7 track and I'm still holding hope that it'll come to DLC at some point. That course was hella fun and the music was bangin'.






That's my jam. Awwww yeah.


----------



## Pokemanz

Amissapanda said:


> Rock Rock Mountain is my favorite MK7 track and I'm still holding hope that it'll come to DLC at some point. That course was hella fun and the music was bangin'.



Definitely this. I love courses with a lot of nature and Rock Rock Mountain was just awesome. Think of how great it would look in HD.

The sad thing is that while I played MK7 a lot in its prime, I apparently didn't play it long enough to memorize the courses and had to look them up. xD
My vote goes for Daisy Hills, Shy Guy Bazaar, Rock Rock Mountain, or the Wuhu tracks to return!
MK7 came out in 2011 holy ****


----------



## lars708

Amissapanda said:


> Rock Rock Mountain is my favorite MK7 track and I'm still holding hope that it'll come to DLC at some point. That course was hella fun and the music was bangin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my jam. Awwww yeah.



I remember playing this track on the E3 Demo that was really fun considering that i got to play it before release :3 I played the demo like 16 times because i could not get enough of it! Mario Kart 7 was the first game i got really excited for, but that is also because of that i was 11 years old around that time and i started to slowly understand gaming business and stuff. I never was aware of game releases before that age xD


----------



## Amissapanda

Pokemanz said:


> Definitely this. I love courses with a lot of nature and Rock Rock Mountain was just awesome. Think of how great it would look in HD.
> 
> The sad thing is that while I played MK7 a lot in its prime, I apparently didn't play it long enough to memorize the courses and had to look them up. xD
> My vote goes for Daisy Hills, Shy Guy Bazaar, Rock Rock Mountain, or the Wuhu tracks to return!
> MK7 came out in 2011 holy ****



Not only would it look incredible in HD, but imagine that soundtrack being played with LIVE MUSIC. Holy crap. _I need it_.

I'd be happy to see Daisy Hills or Shy Guy Bazaar come back, as well. Both tracks were fun and definitely had some unique aspects to them. I'm not a fan of the Wuhu tracks, though. I think that's in part because of all the idiots online who used that glitch in Maka Wuhu to cheat their way to first place and it got to the point that I was pretty much the only one who refused use the cheating method and got last in those races every time. Granted, I know they fixed the glitch eventually, but those courses are just a bit spoiled for me because of that. I also don't want to see Wario's Shipyard come back. Eugh. Please no. And as much as I love Koopa Cape, they already brought it back from Wii to MK7, so I don't see them doing a double-reboot of it right in a row. (Darn shame, though, as I'd love to see it in HD.) I wouldn't mind seeing Airship Fortress come back, either, but that also seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## lars708

Amissapanda said:


> Not only would it look incredible in HD, but imagine that soundtrack being played with LIVE MUSIC. Holy crap. _I need it_.
> 
> I'd be happy to see Daisy Hills or Shy Guy Bazaar come back, as well. Both tracks were fun and definitely had some unique aspects to them. I'm not a fan of the Wuhu tracks, though. I think that's in part because of all the idiots online who used that glitch in Maka Wuhu to cheat their way to first place and it got to the point that I was pretty much the only one who refused use the cheating method and got last in those races every time. Granted, I know they fixed the glitch eventually, but those courses are just a bit spoiled for me because of that. I also don't want to see Wario's Shipyard come back. Eugh. Please no. And as much as I love Koopa Cape, they already brought it back from Wii to MK7, so I don't see them doing a double-reboot of it right in a row. (Darn shame, though, as I'd love to see it in HD.) I wouldn't mind seeing Airship Fortress come back, either, but that also seems pretty unlikely.



I hated Wario's Shipyard a lot too but Wuhu Loop (The first Wuhu track, i do not know what it is called in both of the english versions of the game.) is not all that bad right? There weren't really major glitches in that track if i remember correctly. I know that there is also a out of bounds shortcut but it did not nearly save as much time as it did for the second Wuhu track.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is how I felt when GBA Cheese Land and Ribbon Road were confirmed: (Mostly Cheese Land)


----------



## Jinglefruit

https://www.youtube.com/user/GameXplain/videos

Gamexplain have posted videos of actual ingame races for;
Suber Bell Subway
Ribbon Road
Big Blue
Wild Woods

So we now know their track layouts. :3

I'm not watching Super bell subway or Big Blue.
But Ribbon road looks lethal. 200 cc on that will be murder


----------



## Javocado

8 more days yee-haw!


I know it's too early to be hyping over a new DLC pack but but 




This needs to be remade haha.
The big ramp could be a gliding part and the loopy turns can be anti-grav omg pls


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/GameXplain/videos
> 
> Gamexplain have posted videos of actual ingame races for;
> Suber Bell Subway
> Ribbon Road
> Big Blue
> Wild Woods
> 
> So we now know their track layouts. :3
> 
> I'm not watching Super bell subway or Big Blue.
> But Ribbon road looks lethal. 200 cc on that will be murder


I still need to see Cheese Land gameplay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in love with Big Blue after I saw gameplay.


----------



## Pokemanz

How can they even call that Ribbon Road?! The layout is NOTHING like the original! It doesn't even have the same music!
Nintendo just slapped the GBA tag on it. I'm really not impressed. I think this is what happens when they listen to requests. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> How can they even call that Ribbon Road?! The layout is NOTHING like the original! It doesn't even have the same music!
> Nintendo just slapped the GBA tag on it. I'm really not impressed. I think this is what happens when they listen to requests. :/


I know! The toy room is unexpected, making it look like a new course, but still cool. The music is a dull remix to me, I like the original better...

Cheese Land on the other hand, it looks like a desert, but a cheesy one (It was a joke, not the real meaning for it) The music is really awesome, they did well on it.

Overall, looking forward to those 2 GBA retros! ^.^


----------



## Jinglefruit

Baby park 7 laps confirmed. And full laps of everything bar F-zero, I believe. And maps get turned on during the first race of bell cup!!! No maps for Crossing cup though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Baby park 7 laps confirmed. And full laps of everything bar F-zero, I believe. And maps get turned on during the first race of bell cup!!! No maps for Crossing cup though.


Ok, I seen Cheese Land. All I wanted to see.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, I seen Cheese Land. All I wanted to see.



Cheese lands layout seems pretty similar to the original. 

Ribbon Road on the other hand...




Around the start line is similar, the other 2/3rds...


----------



## Pokemanz

Still mad that Cheese Land isn't set at night like in the original.
It looks too much like a desert now...



Jinglefruit said:


> Ribbon Road on the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 90716
> 
> Around the start line is similar, the other 2/3rds...



I sure hope they remake it again in a later MK because to me the way they changed it is disappointing.
I mean, they didn't change the other GBA tracks like this...
Even the MKW CT version is better. They even got the background right!

And no, you will NEVER hear the end of me complaining about this. c:


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> Still mad that Cheese Land isn't set at night like in the original.
> It looks too much like a desert now...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope they remake it again in a later MK because to me the way they changed it is disappointing.
> I mean, they didn't change the other GBA tracks like this...
> Even the MKW CT version is better. They even got the background right!
> 
> And no, you will NEVER hear the end of me complaining about this. c:




Personally I'm happy both tracks are pretty different. Most tracks are really similar, and stuff like Music park already bored me to tears on MK7 with how often it was chosen online, and I loathe it now because it's exactly the same again. These tracks are so different that to me they count as brand new tracks. And really who would have complained if we were given a brand new ribbon / cheese themed track. 
The only reason people are complaining really is because it says GBA on the selection screen, remove that and would there still be an issue? 
Though I do agree, Cheese land at night could have made it a much prettier track.

On the other hand, I've seen soo many people complain that Snes RR is too similar to how it was (every time) before. So there really is no one option pleases all here is there?

- - - Post Merge - - -






Did anyone order a 200cc Baby Park? (and moo moo meadows)


----------



## Pokemanz

Jinglefruit said:


> On the other hand, I've seen soo many people complain that Snes RR is too similar to how it was (every time) before. So there really is no one option pleases all here is there?



I'm sure I'll enjoy it once I start playing it.
But my way of thinking is that each track has one chance to come back (right now) and once it returns, that's it.
"Remake Ribbon Road? But we already _did_ that! Next~"
There are some exceptions, but only because of extreme demand.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> I'm sure I'll enjoy it once I start playing it.
> But my way of thinking is that each track has one chance to come back (right now) and once it returns, that's it.
> "Remake Ribbon Road? But we already _did_ that! Next~"
> There are some exceptions, but only because of extreme demand.



But that's the thing, there was extreme demand for both Cheese land and Ribbon road.

Of the returning DLC tracks 3 of them are on their 3rd round. And exclusing Snes tracks (as they were all on the GBA MK) No track had ever returned twice until this DLC, in which we've had 3/7 return for a second time. 
I just don't think the general rule of remade tracks not returning applies to the DLC, and the remaining 4 returning tracks may well return in the future. Especially since not every MK8 owner will get the DLC, so they're not really full returning tracks are they?

Edit: Also, DLC patch notes: www.gamefaqs.com/boards/700050-mario-kart-8/71630613
Kind of unhappy with this, because if they've included a note for 10 new miiverse stamps, but not a 48 track option or 4 new battle arenas, I'm guessing these things aren't being added. D:

Also Manda you'll be able to put the map on screen now.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


>



The way whoever's driving turns corners on Baby Park cracks me up. I'm sure I'll do the exact same thing, but still. xD


----------



## Jinglefruit

LaBelleFleur said:


> The way whoever's driving turns corners on Baby Park cracks me up. I'm sure I'll do the exact same thing, but still. xD



I know, the only times they didn't hit the wall was when they hit something before hitting the wall, and most of those times they still hit the wall anyway. xD

I loved their lap 1 of Moo Moo Meadows though, so many turns went wrong but that meant the items were all missing them and they came out in 1st. xD


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Based on the videos I am happy with most of the DLC tracks. The only tracks I don't really like is Baby Park and Ribbon Road. I can definitely see Baby Park being a huge disadvantage for bike users. As for Ribbon Road, I don't really hate it, but I am wondering why two GBA tracks? I think a different track would've been a much better choice and there would be more from a variety of Mario Kart game. I would've like to see a track from the Wii track to return though such as Toad's Factory for example.


----------



## lars708

LaBelleFleur said:


> The way whoever's driving turns corners on Baby Park cracks me up. I'm sure I'll do the exact same thing, but still. xD



Whoa i love how the music is playing a little bit faster with every lap that you finish, those little neat touches that Mario Kart 8 has just makes the game perfect. It adds that extra chunk of personality to every track!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Jinglefruit said:


> But that's the thing, there was extreme demand for both Cheese land and Ribbon road.
> 
> Of the returning DLC tracks 3 of them are on their 3rd round. And exclusing Snes tracks (as they were all on the GBA MK) No track had ever returned twice until this DLC, in which we've had 3/7 return for a second time.
> I just don't think the general rule of remade tracks not returning applies to the DLC, and the remaining 4 returning tracks may well return in the future. Especially since not every MK8 owner will get the DLC, so they're not really full returning tracks are they?
> 
> Edit: Also, DLC patch notes: www.gamefaqs.com/boards/700050-mario-kart-8/71630613
> Kind of unhappy with this, because if they've included a note for 10 new miiverse stamps, but not a 48 track option or 4 new battle arenas, I'm guessing these things aren't being added. D:
> 
> Also Manda you'll be able to put the map on screen now.



The new miiverse stamps sounds cool, but why just 10 extra? There should be stamps for all the DLC tracks and characters. That would be very cool. As for other notes in the patch I am disappointed to not see a patch in the item system or a patch for firehopping. It does say other bugs and so on so hopefully these "other bugs" means the things I just mentioned.


----------



## lars708

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> The new miiverse stamps sounds cool, but why just 10 extra? There should be stamps for all the DLC tracks and characters. That would be very cool. As for other notes in the patch I am disappointed to not see a patch in the item system or a patch for firehopping. It does say other bugs and so on so hopefully these "other bugs" means the things I just mentioned.



Maybe it is just a rumor. I can not imagine what those 10 stamps could be to be honest.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

lars708 said:


> Maybe it is just a rumor. I can not imagine what those 10 stamps could be to be honest.



From what I heard it is the DLC characters, but that only makes 6. I have no idea what the other 4 could possibly be. I know that Time Trials could also get you stamps, but still that wouldn't make sense because why would you only include 4 stamps from DLC tracks when there are 16 DLC tracks? There is still a lot of mystery with this update. The only way we can know for sure is wait one more week for the release of the patch.


----------



## lars708

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> From what I heard it is the DLC characters, but that only makes 6. I have no idea what the other 4 could possibly be. I know that Time Trials could also get you stamps, but still that wouldn't make sense because why would you only include 4 stamps from DLC tracks when there are 16 DLC tracks? There is still a lot of mystery with this update. The only way we can know for sure is wait one more week for the release of the patch.



The character stamps is something which would make sense, i literally thought (i actually still do) the same as you. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, when you play as the villager. Do you only get to play as a certain gender if its the same gender as your main Mii? Or is it a choice?


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, when you play as the villager. Do you only get to play as a certain gender if its the same gender as your main Mii? Or is it a choice?



I would assume that it's like choosing your Mii. When you select the Villager, you get to select boy or girl.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I would assume that it's like choosing your Mii. When you select the Villager, you get to select boy or girl.


Oh, ok then. But i'll play as the boy first.


----------



## Jinglefruit

lars708 said:


> Maybe it is just a rumor. I can not imagine what those 10 stamps could be to be honest.



I imagine it's either 6 characters and 1 for each cup. (maybe unlocked for completing all 4 tracks on TT)
Or 7 characters (both gendered villagers) and 3 you unlock by getting 1 star, 2 stars and 3 stars in all cups.

But it could be anything. Some might auto unlock with the software. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, when you play as the villager. Do you only get to play as a certain gender if its the same gender as your main Mii? Or is it a choice?



You can pick somehow, otherwise GX's wouldn't have a video of each gender.


----------



## Zigzag991

OH MY GOD BABY PINK GOLD PEACH IS A THING NOW HAHAHAHHAHA YES







THE PINK GOLD PEACH ANTHEM WAS RIGHT


----------



## Pokemanz

Zigzag991 said:


> OH MY GOD BABY PINK GOLD PEACH IS A THING NOW HAHAHAHHAHA YES
> 
> -snip-
> 
> THE PINK GOLD PEACH ANTHEM WAS RIGHT



Yaaaay, more pointless filler characters!
You wanted Dry Bowser and King Boo? SORRY, PGP and Baby PGP took those spots instead!


----------



## CR33P

Pokemanz said:


> Yaaaay, more pointless filler characters!
> You wanted Dry Bowser and King Boo? SORRY, PGP and Baby PGP took those spots instead!



oh my god i forgot about king boo.. thanks for reminding me of the EMPTY VOID.


----------



## Paperboy012305

In the next DLC (If they ever make one) You might expect Birdo, Bowser Jr. King Boo, Funky Kong, etc. But NOPE! They're gonna add more costume, metallic and baby clones!


----------



## Cress

Paperboy012305 said:


> In the next DLC (If they ever make one) You might expect Birdo, Bowser Jr. King Boo, Funky Kong, etc. But NOPE! They're gonna add more costume, metallic and baby clones!



Yeah where are Emerald Topaz Luigi and Bee Luigi???


----------



## Jinglefruit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2pJyU4LPPs

Video showing how you pick between male and female villagers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kbdj7JCFGo

Map display for all tracks. ~ cheese lands is only slightly different, nothing along the line of Ribbon road.

Also fruit on the AC track acts as mushrooms. o:


----------



## Amissapanda

Truth be told, I'm avoiding most of the videos for now ---especially ones of full courses ---since I really want to genuinely experience them for myself when the DLC releases next week. 

I can hardly wait. I hope Nintendo keeps up with this MK8 DLC trend. They're going to get some extreme longevity out of this game with things that are going to keep bringing players back to it.


----------



## lars708

Amissapanda said:


> Truth be told, I'm avoiding most of the videos for now ---especially ones of full courses ---since I really want to genuinely experience them for myself when the DLC releases next week.
> 
> I can hardly wait. I hope Nintendo keeps up with this MK8 DLC trend. They're going to get some extreme longevity out of this game with things that are going to keep bringing players back to it.



I am trying the exact same thing but i could not help but watch the trailers and full race gameplays. I just could not help it! I just got to know how awesome it is! I always had this, with every game xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> I am trying the exact same thing but i could not help but watch the trailers and full race gameplays. I just could not help it! I just got to know how awesome it is! I always had this, with every game xD


Ik, me too! Now days are going by a little slow thanks to it. >.<


----------



## snapdragon

I watched the trailers and it looks sooooo wonderful!!!!! I am so excited!!!! Only a few more days!!!!! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I can't wait to be Isabelle xD


----------



## Pokemanz

Less than a week guys, get excited!

Hey, remember when everyone was complaining in November because May was "sooo far away"?
Well now it's here.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Less than a week guys, get excited!
> 
> Hey, remember when everyone was complaining in November because May was "sooo far away"?
> Well now it's here.


Yup, only six days left. And I was so mad that I had to wait that long for it to come out, I was patient enough. This DLC will be my very late Christmas present, because the 1st one wasn't really my style. Dragon Driftway, a little bit.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey, knowing that there are two F-Zero tracks for MK8, which is your favorite? Its definitely Big Blue for me!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Now all we need is Pink Gold Cat Baby Peach and Metal Tanooki Baby Mario as DLC.


----------



## Zigzag991

Lord if you haven't seen the GameXplain analysis on Ribbon Road do it.

The details are insane, and that Kung Fu Lakitu poster omfg.


----------



## AgentQwilfish

Oh the DLC looks sooo good, rrrr
You know they're doing it right when it starts me playing the game actively for a good while after each DLC release! And now with 200cc I can go back to every cup and experience them in a new way. B)

I just wish more people did DLC like that, fair priced and actual substantial content.


----------



## lars708

Zigzag991 said:


> Lord if you haven't seen the GameXplain analysis on Ribbon Road do it.
> 
> The details are insane, and that Kung Fu Lakitu poster omfg.



I think that the part where you drive on a blue ribbon is a bit odd though, all the realism there was is totally gone xD I mean a floating ribbon might be a step too far...


----------



## nard

lars708 said:


> I think that the part where you drive on a blue ribbon is a bit odd though, all the realism there was is totally gone xD I mean a floating ribbon might be a step too far...



well, this is mario kart

it wasn't really realistic in the first place


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Lord if you haven't seen the GameXplain analysis on Ribbon Road do it.
> 
> The details are insane, and that Kung Fu Lakitu poster omfg.


It was interesting to watch. I swear Toy Story inspired Nintendo to remake Ribbon Road into a children's toy room, just like Wreck It Ralph inspired Nintendo to make a candy course.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone up for some racing?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mah lord, they put work into Ribbon road. o: 
I heard the AC Winter track tune earlier and, and, became a warbled mess


Also, this is where we'll find out what time the servers go down for the update; (should update after Mondays update to say)
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp

Thought y'all'd like to know.


I'm so excited for Thurday. I don't know how much longer I can avoid watching vids for Big Blue and Super Bell Subway though. I'm itching to just spoil them too. D;


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> Mah lord, they put work into Ribbon road. o:
> I heard the AC Winter track tune earlier and, and, became a warbled mess
> 
> 
> Also, this is where we'll find out what time the servers go down for the update; (should update after Mondays update to say)
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp
> 
> Thought y'all'd like to know.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for Thurday. I don't know how much longer I can avoid watching vids for Big Blue and Super Bell Subway though. I'm itching to just spoil them too. D;



Ugh just listened to it and THAT SAXOPHONE... TT.TT *drowning in feels*

Eh. I watched all the vids, just because I wanted to have some idea of where I'm going so you don't all cream me quite as hard... xD I do sort of regret it though because playing it blind would have been awesome too.

I'm going to take Thursday off so I can play all day... because I'm a real adult. xD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I am in love with wild woods. The song is just amazing. This DLC is the best already.


----------



## Paperboy012305

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I am in love with wild woods. The song is just amazing. This DLC is the best already.


Cheese Land is keeping me pumped up for the DLC. I love the music too.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cheese Land is keeping me pumped up for the DLC. I love the music too.



I can't wait any longer. I probably won't get sleep because I'll be playing mk8 all night.


----------



## Paperboy012305

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I can't wait any longer. I probably won't get sleep because I'll be playing mk8 all night.


I think i'll have trouble sleeping when the day before the DLC gets released.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think i'll have trouble sleeping when the day before the DLC gets released.



I new to find friends to play with on this new DLC. Hopefully this coming week goes by fast.


----------



## Paperboy012305

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I new to find friends to play with on this new DLC. Hopefully this coming week goes by fast.


I'm sure it will.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Eeeeee. I can hardly wait! Just listened to the music for wild woods and animal crossing (winter), and ooohhh so many feels. I can hardly wait for this DLC to be released.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Eeeeee. I can hardly wait! Just listened to the music for wild woods and animal crossing (winter), and ooohhh so many feels. I can hardly wait for this DLC to be released.



I completely agree. Wild woods has an amazing song to it. I was listening to it for about an hour.


----------



## Murray

cba to see if anyone posted this already but



Spoiler: o my


----------



## Javocado

no school or work on thursday
it's pretty clear the mk gods want me to play the <censored> out of this dlc


----------



## matt

Bought both packs for 11.00 got mk8 only recently but loving it


----------



## Amissapanda

*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight, guys~!

Collect your salt packets and get yourself into full gear. 8:30PM EST start time, as per usual!

And there will also be a special stream on Thursday for that wonderful DLC pack coming in! I might stream a little earlier than usual for Thursday. Looking at maybe 4 or 5PM EST. Let me know your thoughts~


----------



## Hyoshido

Would be ideal if I didn't remove my account on my brothers Wii U, sob.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight, guys~!
> 
> Collect your salt packets and get yourself into full gear. 8:30PM EST start time, as per usual!
> 
> And there will also be a special stream on Thursday for that wonderful DLC pack coming in! I might stream a little earlier than usual for Thursday. Looking at maybe 4 or 5PM EST. Let me know your thoughts~



Too early for me over here in Cali. But you'll probably be streaming for hours so you can start whenever is good for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait I'm going to be busy until like 5 PST Thursday. I probably won't be able to join until next Monday then.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LaBelleFleur said:


> Ugh just listened to it and THAT SAXOPHONE... TT.TT *drowning in feels*
> 
> Eh. I watched all the vids, just because I wanted to have some idea of where I'm going so you don't all cream me quite as hard... xD I do sort of regret it though because playing it blind would have been awesome too.
> 
> I'm going to take Thursday off so I can play all day... because I'm a real adult. xD



Ahknow, I went on a 2 minute journey to a remix of my youth. 

I knew I couldn't keep the whole thing unspoiled for myself. But I reasoned I already knew the returning tracks, the AC one was shown weeks ago anyway and then chose one of the last 3 to watch.  

Being the realest of real adults, I have not only assured I have Thursday free from all responsibilities, I've also got people coming over just to play MK8.

Also I may or may not have done about 300 laps just on baby park on MKD over this weekend.... 8D 9 laps vs frantic, driving backwards and then realigning to play 50+ lap races. <3



Amissapanda said:


> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight, guys~!
> 
> Collect your salt packets and get yourself into full gear. 8:30PM EST start time, as per usual!
> 
> And there will also be a special stream on Thursday for that wonderful DLC pack coming in! I might stream a little earlier than usual for Thursday. Looking at maybe 4 or 5PM EST. Let me know your thoughts~



Not able to join tonight, but Thursday all of the yes.


----------



## Pokemanz

Joining tonight!
Gotta get ready for Thursday, ya know. B)



Jinglefruit said:


> Also I may or may not have done about 300 laps just on baby park on MKD over this weekend.... 8D 9 laps vs frantic, driving backwards and then realigning to play 50+ lap races. <3



I did this in MKDS all the time. Whenever I just needed to kill some time somewhere, I'd drive backwards on a GP for a while, then keep going like 30 times until the laps started counting again. It was awesome.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> Ahknow, I went on a 2 minute journey to a remix of my youth.
> 
> I knew I couldn't keep the whole thing unspoiled for myself. But I reasoned I already knew the returning tracks, the AC one was shown weeks ago anyway and then chose one of the last 3 to watch.
> 
> Being the realest of real adults, I have not only assured I have Thursday free from all responsibilities, I've also got people coming over just to play MK8.
> 
> Also I may or may not have done about 300 laps just on baby park on MKD over this weekend.... 8D 9 laps vs frantic, driving backwards and then realigning to play 50+ lap races. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Not able to join tonight, but Thursday all of the yes.



Ugh I wish I still had Double Dash.  I will be reliving Baby Park soon, though!

I'm planning staying over at my friend's house on Wednesday night to ensure we can play the DLC as soon as it's released, LOL.



Amissapanda said:


> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight, guys~!
> 
> Collect your salt packets and get yourself into full gear. 8:30PM EST start time, as per usual!
> 
> And there will also be a special stream on Thursday for that wonderful DLC pack coming in! I might stream a little earlier than usual for Thursday. Looking at maybe 4 or 5PM EST. Let me know your thoughts~



I'm excited! Even though it was just last week, it feels like it's been forever, IDK why. 

So Thursday's stream will be around 1 or 2 p.m. for me (PST). Since I'll be off (hopefully! *fingers crossed*), any time is cool with me. Though I probably won't be able to join until 3:30 since I'll be at my friend's place.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It?s that wonderful time once again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *15* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat! See you there! (Don't forget your salt packets if you're racing, though some of us may have enough to go around.)


----------



## PlasmaPower

I wish we got the DLC at the same time as the review people...


----------



## Zigzag991

Ideally the best time for me would be at 5:30 - 6PM EDT as I usually get home at around 4:45 EDT.


----------



## Pokemanz

GG's guys! My controller died in the middle of that Excitebike race, so I took that as a hint from the universe and shut off my Wii U. xD

Can't wait for Thursday! Or Wednesday night, rather~


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Thursday is going to be fun. I'm so excited.^_^


----------



## Javocado

literally me and this thursday hype


----------



## Chaotix

cant wait for the madness.

JAV-we gotta race in mk8!!


----------



## nard

Amissapanda said:


> *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight, guys~!
> 
> Collect your salt packets and get yourself into full gear. 8:30PM EST start time, as per usual!
> 
> And there will also be a special stream on Thursday for that wonderful DLC pack coming in! I might stream a little earlier than usual for Thursday. Looking at maybe 4 or 5PM EST. Let me know your thoughts~



ill probably join but only stay for a few races if it's at 5 on thursday, since i dont wanna miss the new ep of su lmao


----------



## Amissapanda

No worries, guys. Thursday is a really random day to stream, so I understand for folks that can't make it. I'd stream later at night on Thursday, but with the DLC being released, twitch is going to be a NIGHTMARE as far as streaming goes that evening. Perhaps even the daytime, too, for all I know. If worse comes to worst, I may have to put it off a day or two if the twitch traffic is absolutely horrible that day. 

Things are still subject to change. I may even end up streaming earlier in the day, possibly, if I think that would be more likely to work out. 

Also, thanks to everyone who came to/raced in the stream last night! T'was a fun time, and I apologize for having to cut it a bit shorter than usual. Twitch just wasn't cooperating and the poor chat was a whole race or more behind what was happening.


----------



## Chaotix

anyone here wanna race later?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> GG's guys! My controller died in the middle of that Excitebike race, so I took that as a hint from the universe and shut off my Wii U. xD
> 
> Can't wait for Thursday! Or Wednesday night, rather~


What's on Wednesday night?


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> What's on Wednesday night?



Wednesday night/early Thursday morning is when the DLC releases, I believe. If it's gonna happen the same way that the first DLC did, that is. I stayed up until like 5am to play the first new DLC right at release and I'm planning to do the same thing again.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Wednesday night/early Thursday morning is when the DLC releases, I believe. If it's gonna happen the same way that the first DLC did, that is. I stayed up until like 5am to play the first new DLC right at release and I'm planning to do the same thing again.


Oh ok I get it. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> No worries, guys. Thursday is a really random day to stream, so I understand for folks that can't make it. I'd stream later at night on Thursday, but with the DLC being released, twitch is going to be a NIGHTMARE as far as streaming goes that evening. Perhaps even the daytime, too, for all I know. If worse comes to worst, I may have to put it off a day or two if the twitch traffic is absolutely horrible that day.
> 
> Things are still subject to change. I may even end up streaming earlier in the day, possibly, if I think that would be more likely to work out.
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone who came to/raced in the stream last night! T'was a fun time, and I apologize for having to cut it a bit shorter than usual. Twitch just wasn't cooperating and the poor chat was a whole race or more behind what was happening.



Twitch wasn't really working for me at all yesterday. I was going to join the chat and ask to join the room, but Twitch decided not to work at all.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone wanna race?
Looking to get some in before the DLC drops!


----------



## Jinglefruit

(Update starts 12:50 - 2am. Pacific time) - 24 hours from the time of this post.

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp


Though last DLC update came out like 45 minutes early.  -sets alarms-


----------



## Lauren

Jinglefruit said:


> (Update starts 12:50 - 2am. Pacific time) - 24 hours from the time of this post.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp
> 
> 
> Though last DLC update came out like 45 minutes early.  -sets alarms-



I just need this now, I for some ridiculous reason was under the impression it was out in March :') Glad its being released earlier though!


----------



## Zigzag991

So who's going to be staying up/waking up and getting on when the DLC releases? I know me and Jingle are.  (4AM karting really is the best honestly.)


----------



## Lauren

Zigzag991 said:


> So who's going to be staying up/waking up and getting on when the DLC releases? I know me and Jingle are.  (4AM karting really is the best honestly.)



That's 12pm for me, I'll definitely be up, in good time too, I start work at 4pm


----------



## Loriii

I'm so excited for the release of DLC. Can't wait for tomorrow afternoon (4-5pm, my time.. hopefully) ^-^


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> (Update starts 12:50 - 2am. Pacific time) - 24 hours from the time of this post.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp
> 
> 
> Though last DLC update came out like 45 minutes early.  -sets alarms-



I'll be at work at 6AM, so I won't be able to play until I get back. Ah well.

By the way, guys, I'll be streaming probably around 4PM EST! Maybe 4:30PM-ish, since I'll try to eat before I stream. I considered making it later, but that's not going to happen, since a friend of mine will be streaming around 7-8PM EST time and asked me to join his MK8 stream later.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Zigzag991 said:


> So who's going to be staying up/waking up and getting on when the DLC releases? I know me and Jingle are.  (4AM karting really is the best honestly.)



As much as I would like to join in too, the release date for me would be around 3am-5am. I don't think I can stay up that late sadly.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> So who's going to be staying up/waking up and getting on when the DLC releases? I know me and Jingle are.  (4AM karting really is the best honestly.)



Yeah, I intend on waking up then and playing straight through until it's too late for me to water my flowers on AC.



Lauren said:


> I just need this now, I for some ridiculous reason was under the impression it was out in March :') Glad its being released earlier though!



It said May everywhere up until the start of this month. And still does ingame. But damn them confusable 'M' months. 



Amissapanda said:


> I'll be at work at 6AM, so I won't be able to play until I get back. Ah well.
> 
> By the way, guys, I'll be streaming probably around 4PM EST! Maybe 4:30PM-ish, since I'll try to eat before I stream. I considered making it later, but that's not going to happen, since a friend of mine will be streaming around 7-8PM EST time and asked me to join his MK8 stream later.



Coo', so it might be a short stream?


----------



## Javocado

hell ya
i'm gonna be up til 5am burning through this DLC
so you know just shoot me a VM if you're wheeling to race!


----------



## Pokemanz

Will be up waiting for the DLC tonight, so if anyone else is up too just let me know if ya wanna race!


----------



## Lauren

Javocado said:


> hell ya
> i'm gonna be up til 5am burning through this DLC
> so you know just shoot me a VM if you're wheeling to race!



GUCCIIII GUCCCIIIIII


----------



## Zigzag991

Just to be clear, the maintainance will be from 12:30 - 2AM PDT, (4AM  CDT for me) and the DLC will be *released* at 2AMPDT (4AM CDT). Is 2AM PDT when it releases for everyone, or does it release at 2AM for each specific timezone/region?


----------



## Lauren

I was under the impression it was that time specifically which would make it around 10am for me. But I hope 2am, if so I'm staying up.


----------



## Dr J

wish I didn't have to work all night now... I could be playing as Isabelle tonight instead of after work in the morning >.<

(Ya'll still aren't allowed to use her.)


----------



## Javocado

I'm so pumped for this
My pants are already off


----------



## Zigzag991

OMFG I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT 200CC YESSSSS


----------



## Dr J

Zigzag991 said:


> OMFG I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT 200CC YESSSSS



I have a feeling we're going to see shell chains big time in 200CC.


----------



## Cress

Zigzag991 said:


> Just to be clear, the maintainance will be from 12:30 - 2AM PDT, (4AM  CDT for me) and the DLC will be *released* at 2AMPDT (4AM CDT). Is 2AM PDT when it releases for everyone, or does it release at 2AM for each specific timezone/region?



It would be 2AM PDT for everyone, but it might release around 12:30 instead. The Smash update last week had maitnence for 12-1 AM and the update was released around 12:05.


----------



## Holla

I really hope the DLC comes out in the morning as I work all day, and my internet is terribly slow. The last Smash Bros update (450MB) took about 4 hours. I'll need just about all day for the 1GB MK8 DLC download. It'd be nice to play it when I get home rather than leaving it to download overnight...


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> I really hope the DLC comes out in the morning as I work all day, and my internet is terribly slow. The last Smash Bros update (450MB) took about 4 hours. I'll need just about all day for the 1GB MK8 DLC download. It'd be nice to play it when I get home rather than leaving it to download overnight...



ARE YOU SERIOUS??? It took me maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??? It took me maybe 15 minutes.


I think it took me one hour.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Zigzag991 said:


> So who's going to be staying up/waking up and getting on when the DLC releases? I know me and Jingle are.  (4AM karting really is the best honestly.)



Yes! It's going to be fabulous. My friend and I are going to power nap and get up to play haha. I'm so excited, work was torture today because I just had all of the soundtracks stuck in my head. xD


----------



## Holla

I'm not kidding... I live 2mins outside of town MAX and there is high speed in town, but not here.

I'm just glad that it seems that online play for (MK8 anyways) works on my slow internet.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Just to be clear, the maintainance will be from 12:30 - 2AM PDT, (4AM  CDT for me) and the DLC will be *released* at 2AMPDT (4AM CDT). Is 2AM PDT when it releases for everyone, or does it release at 2AM for each specific timezone/region?





PuffleKirby21 said:


> It would be 2AM PDT for everyone, but it might release around 12:30 instead. The Smash update last week had maitnence for 12-1 AM and the update was released around 12:05.



I think the last DLC was given a 1am-2am pacific slot and was out within about 15 mintues I think. I know I was playing it before their timeslot was up. So they definitely do overestimate these things.


----------



## Pokemanz

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??? It took me maybe 15 minutes.



Mine took maybe an hour and a half. I remember because it took forever for my update to actually show up when all my Skype friends were already updating theirs, then I was sitting waiting for the longest time while everyone else was playing.

That was with my old router though. I got a new high-tech one so hopefully it won't take long this time. Hopefully.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Mine only took like 10-15 mins


----------



## JJarmon

Mine will take forever. We just moved, so our neighbor is letting us use their internet until we get ours installed, so I'm counting on it taking at least an hour. x'D Mewtwo on SSB4 took virtually no time at all, but this is a much bigger package. Either way, I can't wait!


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm karting now if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh I'm too tired to battle properly. xD

Hopefully I'll wake up soon.


----------



## Javocado

Zigzag991 said:


> I'm karting now if anyone wants to join!



I'm in!


----------



## Cress

I'll join Zig! Just need to help a friend with Awakening first.


----------



## Javocado

Gonna switch rooms after this one, Puff.
In case you wondering where Zig and I went lol.


----------



## Cress

I like the old room more, I did better there lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

You left again?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reached 4,000 VR yaaaay.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Heading to bed for a power nap - looking forward to racing at 2 a.m. with anyone else that's staying up/waking up for it!  Feel free to add me, just let me know who you are (if it's not obvious).

My racing isn't going to be the best since I'm a couple glasses of wine in LOL but it'll be awesome regardless. Less that 3 hours to go, woohoo!


----------



## Pokemanz

Anyone playing right now? I'll be on for a bit until the server goes down.


----------



## Cress

10 more minutes of 3.0.
Woop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I'M UPDATING AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Updating! Finally!
*dances and throws food down self*


----------



## Javocado

UPDATE IS LIVE!!!


----------



## strawberrywine

I forgot to buy an e-shop card this week for the dlc 
Guess I'm going to have to wait then


----------



## Javocado

HMU IF YOU TRYNA DO 100 RACES ON BBY PARK TONIGHT THOUGH


----------



## Chaotix

UPDATINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Cress

I got the update.
But I don't have enough space for the DLC. ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bye Armillo, I'll redownload you later.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got the update.
> But I don't have enough space for the DLC. ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Bye Armillo, I'll redownload you later.



I KNOW THAT FEEL


----------



## Cress

From what I can tell so far:
Leaf Tires=Rollers
Paper Glider=Super Glider
Streetle=Blue Falcon


----------



## Jinglefruit

OMG BREWSTERS CAFE MUSIC WHEN YOU FINISH THE RACE HNGGGGGNGN


----------



## Cress

Baby Park music gets so fast.
I love how the rails flash as well. ^.^


----------



## strawberrywine

brb crying


----------



## Javocado

welp, i'm almost there haha.
i'll be down to race all night.

i'll also be in the irc as well if you wanna hop in.


----------



## Pokemanz

Wtf it's an hour early????

I thought I planned my binge watching of SAO just right!!!


----------



## Cress

Pokemanz said:


> Wtf it's an hour early????
> 
> I thought I planned my binge watching of SAO just right!!!



It's on time.
You're an hour off.


----------



## Lauren

Pokemanz said:


> Wtf it's an hour early????
> 
> I thought I planned my binge watching of SAO just right!!!



SAO UNF


also the damn download hasn't started for me yet wot


----------



## Pokemanz

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's on time.
> You're an hour off.





Zigzag991 said:


> ...the DLC will be *released* at 2AMPDT *(4AM CDT).*



Was following this since I'm CDT... but it's only just now 4AM.

And as usual nothing's updating for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> SAO UNF
> 
> 
> also the damn download hasn't started for me yet wot



IKR I missed a few episodes so I figured why not lol

And ugh me either


----------



## Cress

Pokemanz said:


> Was following this since I'm CDT... but it's only just now 4AM.
> 
> And as usual nothing's updating for me.



Blame Zig, it was announced for between 12:50 and 1:30 PDT.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally got Winter AC, and I ended the race about 4 steps closer to the tv than I started. I want to climb in!







And finally Bananas only is a viable option somewhere. <3 Banana havoc on Baby Park.


----------



## Pokemanz

Great. I don't know why I even stayed up at this point. It's gonna take a little under two hours to finish downloading.

Meanwhile everyone's gonna spoil everything so it's like what's the point. :/


----------



## Cress

Also I'm getting hit on an average of 2 spiny shells per race. This isn't the item balancing we wanted.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Just finished installing the update and ready to race! Friends list says nobody's online though, which seems odd...


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Also I'm getting hit on an average of 2 spiny shells per race. This isn't the item balancing we wanted.



I don't think I've been hit by more than one on a race yet. But usually that one is like lap 2. (or 4-5 on baby park)


----------



## Cress

I opened a room if anyone wants to join.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I opened a room if anyone wants to join.



I'll add you! ^^


----------



## Javocado

Playing with Chaotix, Pally and Lauren right now if anyone wants to hop in!


----------



## Cress

Nevermind my Wii isn't connecting and I'm tired. GN!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Omg, Super Bell Subway is a mess. Its the only completely unspoiled track for me and I was lost AF. And to make matters worse I've only played it on Mirror twice now, so online will be fun when it's backwards to me. xD

Big noodles was also a confusing experience.


----------



## Jarrad

am i the only one finding turns extremely hard on 200c?

like dragging is a complete no no on 200c


----------



## Lauren

Me and some friend were playing and 200cc is the devil ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Playing with Chaotix, Pally and Lauren right now if anyone wants to hop in!



200cc is the devil


----------



## Javocado

200 CC is absolutely insane.
It's gonna be very hard to perfect those cups haha.
I got 1st on Baby Park but totally crumbled on Cheese Land.


----------



## Chaotix

Toad's Turnpike on 200cc is pure evil!


----------



## Lauren

Baby park I understud what to do after the 2nd lap, I won't stop until I 3 star all


----------



## Javocado

Lauren said:


> Baby park I understud what to do after the 2nd lap, I won't stop until I 3 star all



Yeah I got a little strategy too.
I like get me drift boost and slam into the wall and get ricocheted into the opposite direction for my next drift haha.

I really can't wait to try out the rest of these courses in 2hunnid but for now, I am pooped.
Don't worry though, together we shall 3-star all 12 cups!
(holy crap there's 12 cups lol)


----------



## Lauren

Javocado said:


> Yeah I got a little strategy too.
> I like get me drift boost and slam into the wall and get ricocheted into the opposite direction for my next drift haha.
> 
> I really can't wait to try out the rest of these courses but for now, I am pooped.
> Don't worry though, together we shall 3-star all 12 cups!
> (holy crap there's 12 cups lol)



It'll keep me busy for a while


----------



## Jinglefruit

I have only played 200cc baby park so far. I'm saving it for when my **** are calm enough. 

Also all those weekly streams have been great for practise. I am anihilating 8-10k VRs with my just over 7k.

And then I had to play super bell subway the right way round and was awful...


----------



## Lauren

Jinglefruit said:


> I have only played 200cc baby park so far. I'm saving it for when my **** are calm enough.
> 
> Also all those weekly streams have been great for practise. I am anihilating 8-10k VRs with my just over 7k.
> 
> And then I had to play super bell subway the right way round and was awful...



I refuse to play online with VR until I know the tracks, I did 50cc baby park and I swear I lapped the cpu each time ahhaa )) im working my way up, good practise for the tracks

If you like people can add me, but make the note your TBT name PLZ 

HIGHWAYUNICORN


----------



## FireNinja1

Downloading the DLC now. How is it?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

FireNinja1 said:


> Downloading the DLC now. How is it?



Fantastic.

Heading to bed now, at a friend's and forgot that for some reason, my Wii U will connect to her wi-fi, but can't connect to play online, which sucks. And also means I might not make it to the stream tomorrow. D:

Goodnight everyone! Happy racing~


----------



## Lauren

FireNinja1 said:


> Downloading the DLC now. How is it?



Fireninggggggggg!! It's good, lovely tracks, but 200cc is the devil.


----------



## Pokemanz

Okay so... mine just finished updating, but when it started up, nothing changed. I'm still at version 3.0.

Should I be freaking out?


----------



## Lauren

Pokemanz said:


> Okay so... mine just finished updating, but when it started up, nothing changed. I'm still at version 3.0.
> 
> Should I be freaking out?



Close it and restart the game, maybe that'll do it, or try clicking shop? It needs to install and such


----------



## FireNinja1

Pokemanz said:


> Okay so... mine just finished updating, but when it started up, nothing changed. I'm still at version 3.0.
> 
> Should I be freaking out?


Close and restart the game. Happened to me too, it's downloading the update apparently...again...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lauren said:


> I refuse to play online with VR until I know the tracks, I did 50cc baby park and I swear I lapped the cpu each time ahhaa )) im working my way up, good practise for the tracks
> 
> If you like people can add me, but make the note your TBT name PLZ
> 
> HIGHWAYUNICORN



WE CAN BE STRONG, WE CAN BE STRONG!

I'll add you. 
Yeah, I played each track 3 times before going online. Though I played in mirror because I don't plan ahead. xD



FireNinja1 said:


> Downloading the DLC now. How is it?



It's crap. I'm returning my Wii U out of defiance.

The only thing I can flaw with it is none of the new tracks are playable on battle. Like Baby Park should be the only battle course wth.


----------



## Lauren

Jinglefruit said:


> WE CAN BE STRONG, WE CAN BE STRONG!
> 
> I'll add you.
> Yeah, I played each track 3 times before going online. Though I played in mirror because I don't plan ahead. xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap. I'm returning my Wii U out of defiance.
> 
> The only thing I can flaw with it is none of the new tracks are playable on battle. Like Baby Park should be the only battle course wth.



I should be pPlaying in mirror


----------



## nard

installing the dlc now 

im really hungry i shouldve eaten breakfast


----------



## Lauren

nard said:


> installing the dlc now
> 
> im really hungry i shouldve eaten breakfast


 I had to stop playing online and get food


----------



## nard

Lauren said:


> I had to stop playing online and get food



save me lauren


----------



## Lauren

nard said:


> save me lauren



Come hither, put the game pad down and snack!!!


----------



## Zigzag991

Well I was using day light savings which I will
Never use against

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUG WHOCARES DOWNLOADING NOW KAAAART


----------



## Lauren

Zigzag991 said:


> Well I was using day light savings which I will
> Never use against
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BUG WHOCARES DOWNLOADING NOW KAAAART



YAAAAAAAASSSS!!!! Have fun


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ahhh I have to wait until after school to play ;-;


----------



## Jeremy

Can you all stop playing before me


----------



## Amissapanda

Home from work and now it's time to get on this like FIYAH.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Home from work and now it's time to get on this like FIYAH.


tfw I have to wait till tonight when the family is downstairs playing it 8(


----------



## Lauren

I have been playing solidly since I got it, I have 3 starred one cup, one of the mirrors as I've focused on those, I absolutely cannot get 3 on the crossing cup :,) I'll attempt it when I've finished work haha I did 3 star the bell cup on mirror which is always a plus


----------



## JJarmon

A little late on the bandwagon (had to sleep), but I'm finally downloading it! Yay!


----------



## Zigzag991

Loving the new tracks so far! But I'll have to wait until after school to play more.


Wild Woods YOU WILL BE MINE


----------



## toxapex

I haven't gotten either DLC yet oops 

I just recently caught the hype for both of them but I need money

send help


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Big Blue has the best soundtrack out of all of them and Baby Park is the best fun I've had with MK8 in a while!!


----------



## Javocado

Okay Lakitu is a real jerk
I played the first 4 cups in 200CC and he screwed me on perfect in two of them ;/


----------



## Jinglefruit

I've been playing this all day with a friend round on Frantic/Bombs/Shells only 200cc and failing utterly. xD Going to try the grand prixs later.


But the best is bananas/bombs only baby park. :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

This DLC pack is the BOMB! The villager will be my permanent racer! (Bye Toadette, I guess)

I had a lot of fun trying out the new/returning courses. I did pretty good on Baby Park. Racing on Cheese Land and Ribbon Road in HD was cool! Wild Woods was very nice. Neo Bowser City had a lot of drifting spots which i'm ace at, which I was ahead of everybody. I was doing so good on Super Bell Subway until I got rekt on the final lap. And I knew Animal Crossing and Big Blue were gonna be awesome!

Now, I must race on all the courses.


----------



## oath2order

I found Ribbon Road to be awesome for drifting.


----------



## Javocado

oath2order said:


> I found Ribbon Road to be awesome for drifting.



I know what you mean, man.
I guess you can say that I catch your drift.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Red and green ribbons: awesome for drifting.
Blue ribbon: awesome to get a good view of the laminate.


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> I know what you mean, man.
> I guess you can say that I catch your drift.



I'M GOING TO BAN YOU.


----------



## FireNinja1

Back from school. First priority, this.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just tried 200cc. Its pretty challenging, I like it.


----------



## oath2order

Did anyone notice

Bell Cup

Leaf Cup

Leaves come from trees.

Bell. Tree.

BELL TREE CUP CONFIRMED IN MK8.


----------



## Amissapanda

I’m going to be doing a special *Mario Kart 8* New DLC Pack release livestream today!

I plan to start at 4:00PM EST (or close to that---possibly around 4:15 since I'm currently trying to eat first)!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Get yourselves pumped and ready for the new tracks, new characters, and crazy 200cc action!


----------



## Javocado

MY LOVE
MY LIFE
MY SHAWTY 
MY WIFE


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> I’m going to be doing a special *Mario Kart 8* New DLC Pack release livestream today!
> 
> I plan to start at 4:00PM EST (or close to that---possibly around 4:15 since I'm currently trying to eat first)!
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Get yourselves pumped and ready for the new tracks, new characters, and crazy 200cc action!



M'already there.



Javocado said:


> MY LOVE
> MY LIFE
> MY SHAWTY
> MY WIFE



My first race on there Bob was smiling directly fron the sideline at the start. <3
I was prepared to reset forever to get a Zell, Jingle and Larry pic. But nope, no deer allowed kart 8. 3:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> I’m going to be doing a special *Mario Kart 8* New DLC Pack release livestream today!
> 
> I plan to start at 4:00PM EST (or close to that---possibly around 4:15 since I'm currently trying to eat first)!
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Get yourselves pumped and ready for the new tracks, new characters, and crazy 200cc action!


I hope i'll be there. As I eat around that time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I've just noticed Toads Turnpike glitches on 200cc. It loads 2 lots of item boxes in one lane and one set goes with the traffic and the other set goes through it backwards. @.@

More items though. I never did like how stingy they were with item boxes in this game.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It started already? Aww man. 

Well, there is still Mario Kart Monday at least.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I officially suck at 200cc xD I adore villager and Isabelle


----------



## Holla

Lol first time I figured I'd try 200cc I went to VS mode and set the track to random. BAD BAD BAD idea! It gave me SNES Rainbow as my first course. Goodness I fell off a lot! xD Enjoying the DLC courses though! Already 3 starred them in all cups minus 200cc. ._.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just because I didn't enter, I did however try 200cc in VS mode. I'm awesome at it, even on SNES Rainbow Road.


----------



## Holla

I also noticed a bit of a graphics glitch with Baby Park of any cc I believe. The shadows on female Villager (and possibly other characters) doesn't seem quite right (Sorry I don't have any screenshots), otherwise though I haven't noticed anything else. Is anyone else seeing this? It's most noticeable on the results screen when the camera changes to focus on the front view of your character.


----------



## Javocado

Gonna spend the evening experimenting with some new character and vehicle combos.
Looks like my trusty set-up isn't enough for 200 cc D:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Holla said:


> I also noticed a bit of a graphics glitch with Baby Park of any cc I believe. The shadows on female Villager (and possibly other characters) doesn't seem quite right (Sorry I don't have any screenshots), otherwise though I haven't noticed anything else. Is anyone else seeing this? It's most noticeable on the results screen when the camera changes to focus on the front view of your character.


I just noticed it now. It's ugly


----------



## Holla

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I just noticed it now. It's ugly



Yeah, it's hopefully something that they will clean up in the next update.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Holla said:


> Yeah, it's hopefully something that they will clean up in the next update.



Hopefully. It just looks weird and blurry.


----------



## Javocado

tryin out those new green tires and blue falcon
working out excellent so far
shoutout to koopa troopa man he's underrated
finally beat crossing cup and damn cheese land on 200cc :'')


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> tryin out those new green tires and blue falcon
> working out excellent so far
> shoutout to koopa troopa man he's underrated
> finally beat crossing cup and damn cheese land on 200cc :'')


I gotta say, I too like Koopa Troopa too, but I don't really play as him.
200cc is no match for me! Even the sharpest turns can't stop me (On some levels that is)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I drift straight into the walls on 200cc


----------



## Pokemanz

Looks like my new battle main is the male Villager... at least until I get the Villager amiibo lol.

His smiling face just screams "fite me m8".


----------



## Paperboy012305

On online play, while I raced on Ribbon Road, on the final lap I accidentally fell. Then a lightning strike occurred, I didn't get shrunk because I was still being held onto by Lakitu. Talk about accidental luck!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pokemanz said:


> Looks like my new battle main is the male Villager... at least until I get the Villager amiibo lol.
> 
> His smiling face just screams "fite me m8".



I prefer the female one.


----------



## Cress

Just 3-starred the new cups up to mirror. Haven't tried any grand Prix on 200CC yet.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

What's your guys favorite course from the new DLC. mine is Wild Wood because it's very nice looking and I'm in love with the song to it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

00ToxicLove00 said:


> What's your guys favorite course from the new DLC. mine is Wild Wood because it's very nice looking and I'm in love with the song do it.


Either Cheese Land or Ribbon Road. Hmm...


----------



## FireNinja1

Someone fight me 1v1 200 CC Bombs only pls /s.

I did a GP of Manda's stream and a 3 GPs of a post-stream froom. Really fun.


----------



## Pokemanz

I want 200cc battle mode, Baby Park, shells only.

Let's GO Nintendo!


----------



## Holla

For those of you who are already good at 200cc do you find you actually have to use the brake button (1 button for me as I'm a tilt steerer on Wii Mote)? Or does just letting off the gas (2 button for me) suffice? I've only dabbled in like 4 courses on 200cc (haven't had the time after getting good at the new DLC courses on 150cc and Mirror).

I can already tell 200cc will take me a lot of practice before I get good at that mode as back in the day I even found 100cc too difficult lol. Practice has made all the difference as I'm now even pretty good at mirror. Just need to work on 200cc! ^.^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Holla said:


> For those of you who are already good at 200cc do you find you actually have to use the brake button (1 button for me as I'm a tilt steerer on Wii Mote)? Or does just letting off the gas (2 button for me) suffice? I've only dabbled in like 4 courses on 200cc (haven't had the time after getting good at the new DLC courses on 150cc and Mirror).
> 
> I can already tell 200cc will take me a lot of practice before I get good at that mode as back in the day I even found 100cc too difficult lol. Practice has made all the difference as I'm now even pretty good at mirror. Just need to work on 200cc! ^.^



I was using the brake on certain turns so I wouldn't fall off or wreck. XD I need to time my drifts correctly or I'll end up in second or something.


----------



## Pokemanz

I find I don't need to brake as much as I probably should, I just anticipate when I should start drifting to ensure that I actually make it through the turn.

Usually I just let off the gas and that works wonders.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pokemanz said:


> I find I don't need to brake as much as I probably should, I just anticipate when I should start drifting to ensure that I actually make it through the turn.
> 
> Usually I just let off the gas and that works wonders.



I don't like the sharp turns though. I always fall.


----------



## Locket

We don't have 200cc on our Mario kart 8. Is there an issue or do I need to reset the system?


----------



## Holla

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> We don't have 200cc on our Mario kart 8. Is there an issue or do I need to reset the system?



You need to update the game first, and then install the update. Without it you won't have 200cc.


----------



## Zigzag991

You need to update it first.


WAIT WHAT STEVE IS FIRENINJA I AM SHELL SHOCKED.

I feel that on 200CC just drive off course if it means a small slow down, mainly because if you're drifting you're moving so fast that the turbo boost won't cut out and you'll still be able to use it after you cross without bumping into a wall.


----------



## Locket

Holla said:


> You need to update the game first, and then install the update. Without it you won't have 200cc.



I updated the game, installed it etc. I have the new Mii costumes, new courses, no 200cc.


----------



## Holla

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I updated the game, installed it etc. I have the new Mii costumes, new courses, no 200cc.



What mode are you in? VS, Grand Prix etc?


----------



## Locket

Holla said:


> What mode are you in? VS, Grand Prix etc?



Grand prix


----------



## Holla

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Grand prix



Hmmm that's odd maybe check VS mode and try changing the default class from 50cc and scroll right and 200cc should be right after mirror. If it's still not there then something really weird is going on... :/


----------



## Locket

Holla said:


> Hmmm that's odd maybe check VS mode and try changing the default class from 50cc and scroll right and 200cc should be right after mirror. If it's still not there then something really weird is going on... :/



(I don't have mirror yet) I'll check later.


----------



## Pokemanz

150cc Crossing Cup CPUs are too OP. Just failed a 3-star because when I get hit by something I can't catch up again. :/



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> (I don't have mirror yet) I'll check later.



You probably have to unlock Mirror first then.


----------



## Holla

Pokemanz said:


> 150cc Crossing Cup CPUs are too OP. Just failed a 3-star because when I get hit by something I can't catch up again. :/
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have to unlock Mirror first then.



I agree. It's probably in your game (but hidden) it's just you haven't unlocked it yet as you have to beat each previous cc to unlock the next. So, once you have mirror and you complete that 200cc should unlock for you. ^.^ I likely only had 200cc as soon as I updated as I have already completed Mirror.


----------



## Chaotix

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Wild Woods was very impressive and the Crossing track is so cute  I can't get my stupid game to show the winter and fall season tracks for me. Of course, when I was showering my boyfriend got to play on the winter track. 

I'm so terrible at 200cc oh my gosh lol


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm almost finished with the Grand Prix mode. The only GPs I haven't 3 starred yet are the new cups. I fall a lot normally and when trying to find new possible shortcuts.


----------



## Byngo

Is there a group playing by any chance? 

Finally downloaded the DLC after nearly an 8 hour wait because of bad wi-fi :/


----------



## Javocado

Got a room with 7 people if anyone wants to come in!


----------



## Cress

I tried random online races.
Everyone besides like 2 or 3 people used Isabelle in the P-Wing.
I'll admit I used the same combination.  I felt like trying it out, but I don't like it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Played a lotta great races tonight with Jav and crew! We really ought to  do this more often tbh


----------



## Chaotix

Tom said:


> Played a lotta great races tonight with Jav and crew! We really ought to  do this more often tbh



agreed.


----------



## Javocado

Tom said:


> Played a lotta great races tonight with Jav and crew! We really ought to  do this more often tbh



Had a blast!
Helps me get some 200cc practice as well.


----------



## Hyoshido

I can't help but feel disappointed with this DLC, I only like Koopa City, Animal Crossing and Big Blue, the other tracks were really boring personally.

Basically, this wasn't worth waiting 5 months for, sorry to say.


----------



## Lauren

Ok I starred all but the 150 for the new cups and 200cc. I spent all yesterday on the mirror, God rest my soul. I love ribbon road so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Played a lotta great races tonight with Jav and crew! We really ought to  do this more often tbh



Where was my invite, you cannot forget me.


----------



## matt

Can someone tell me why I have 29 loses and 6 wins recorded on my online play stats...when I haven't even played 7 online races?!
I have been constantly getting 3 stars on 50CC. Ive usually got 3rd 2nd or 1st place.
Also, I press regional on the online race and its giving me people from Australia! Im from UK damit!

PS its not all from Australia's, its Finland too


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pokemanz said:


> 150cc Crossing Cup CPUs are too OP. Just failed a 3-star because when I get hit by something I can't catch up again. :/



Really, I can do crossing cup pretty easily. But Bell cup I usually come as far down as 8th on either NBC or SBS. And always because of haxxy items. - Like I watched Lakitu get struck by lightning and then hit me with a backwards shell which he should have lost in the lightning strike! 
And on the gamepad, end of the final lap, I could see a cpu holding a blue shell while I had a superhorn, and they waited until another cpu got lightning, threw the shell, the other used lightning so I lost my horn and then I got hit with the blue shell and fell to 4th just after the last set of items. D<



matt said:


> Can someone tell me why I have 29 loses and 6 wins recorded on my online play stats...when I haven't even played 7 online races?!
> I have been constantly getting 3 stars on 50CC. Ive usually got 3rd 2nd or 1st place.
> Also, I press regional on the online race and its giving me people from Australia! Im from UK damit!
> 
> PS its not all from Australia's, its Finland too



Aus count as the same region as EU, they have the same Wii U's and release dates generally.
And the wins/loses are how many people you beat/lost to each race. So if you came 3rd of 12, you get +9 to wins, -2 to losses.


----------



## Murray

is it just me or is dolphin shoals so broked by 200cc. like the pipes are all kind of funked and going to ride the eel you just awkwardly bump into his face


----------



## Pokemanz

This AC track has got me thinking... does this indicate that the next AC installment will be on the Wii U? I mean, now they have character models...


----------



## Byngo

Pokemanz said:


> This AC track has got me thinking... does this indicate that the next AC installment will be on the Wii U? I mean, now they have character models...



Every time I race on the AC course, I fantasize how an AC game for the Wii U could like like that course. 

-


----------



## Javocado

5 of 12cups perfect on 2hunnidCC holla
Koopa Troopa clutch as hell
Not only got me through cheese land yesterday but shy guy falls today 
:,,)


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I just completed every cup with a 3 star rating. 200cc was really difficult.


----------



## Jinglefruit

So I've done all the grand prix on 200cc once now after ignoring it y-day. And I actually got gold in all but Crossing and Bell cup ~ prolly because I done them first tbf. 
I also 3 starred shell, banana, leaf and star cup first try. =D Pretty sure this is all because of the practise yesterday online playing.  ~ I only used break throttling on the last 2 I done too. ~ being banana and leaf. Now I know how to do that I imagine I'll be able to get 3 stars in a couple more cups.


Also I managed to break the height limit twice more! Ninty should probably patch that. And I also managed to fly off big blue at the end and lakitu didn't seem to care and just let me go off into the distance for ages. It was pretty funny but severly cost me that race. Though I doubt I'd have got gold in that cup even if this didn't happen.


----------



## Locket

How do I install 200cc? I'm reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllllllyyyyyyy lost on what to do to get it.


----------



## Cress

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> How do I install 200cc? I'm reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllllllyyyyyyy lost on what to do to get it.



Update the game?
Otherwise, unlock mirror mode if you don't have it yet.


----------



## Locket

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Update the game?
> Otherwise, unlock mirror mode if you don't have it yet.



You need mirror mode?!!!!!!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYY NINTENDO WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. Ugh. I'll be playing Mariokart 8 for a few days then.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

My weekend consist of playing mk8 and trying to beat every cup on 200cc


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone up for getting another group going like last night and playing later? (JINGLE I SEE YOU)


----------



## Byngo

Zigzag991 said:


> Anyone up for getting another group going like last night and playing later? (JINGLE I SEE YOU)



Yas!! I'd like to stay up 'till 4 again lel


----------



## Murray

omg why is cheeseland actually the hardest I consistently lose on it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> omg why is cheeseland actually the hardest I consistently lose on it


Mute City is brutal! Why must many people pick that.


----------



## Zigzag991

"4AM karting really is the best honestly."


----------



## Byngo

Zigzag991 said:


> "4AM karting really is the best honestly."



Especially Saturday morning


----------



## Zigzag991

YASES


And oh my gosh I just had an epiphany. To get past sharp turns just get on the outer lane. I feel stupid now.


----------



## Pokemanz

Anyone playing tonight?


----------



## Byngo

Zigzag991 said:


> YASES
> 
> 
> And oh my gosh I just had an epiphany. To get past sharp turns just get on the outer lane. I feel stupid now.



During 200CC, i just drive through shortcuts that would normally need mushrooms in the other speed classes because they're grass covered. Like the shortcut in the Piranha Plant Slide track c-:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Anyone playing tonight?


Shall we do 200cc? (I must warn you, i'm excellent at it)


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Shall we do 200cc? (I must warn you, i'm excellent at it)



Lets. (I've been playing all day and I am quite good as well! (; )


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Lets. (I've been playing all day and I am quite good as well! (; )


Ok, so either of us start a room and I go to the friends and click on you and join?


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm in for some 20000000CC!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, so either of us start a room and I go to the friends and click on you and join?



You can start the room, I've got to boot up my Wii U. x)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> You can start the room, I've got to boot up my Wii U. x)


Okie Dokie!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Started a room, whenever you're ready.


----------



## Zigzag991

Oh my gosh I completely forgot custom World Wide races were a thing. I was flipping out because everything was so fast.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'll come trolling in then. Seeing as Zigs could see me!  I was failing at 200 cc grand prix.

Ya'll in chat? I might need to restart my laptop to join and cba.


----------



## Javocado

I'll be home in 5 hours if anyone wants to play then haha


----------



## Holla

So how exactly do you use the braking in 200cc? I'm using the Wii Mote and tilt steering so describing buttons won't be very helpful. But I do know that the 1 button is the brake while 2 is the gas. Anyways from what I've heard you can brake while in a drift, so do you let off the gas button and hit the brake or something because as soon as I let off the 2 button I pretty much stop about dead and am unable to drift, so clearly I'm doing it wrong. xD

Anyone who has figured it out if you could somehow describe what I should be doing I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Murray

Holla said:


> So how exactly do you use the braking in 200cc? I'm using the Wii Mote and tilt steering so describing buttons won't be very helpful. But I do know that the 1 button is the brake while 2 is the gas. Anyways from what I've heard you can brake while in a drift, so do you let off the gas button and hit the brake or something because as soon as I let off the 2 button I pretty much stop about dead and am unable to drift, so clearly I'm doing it wrong. xD
> 
> Anyone who has figured it out if you could somehow describe what I should be doing I'd really appreciate it.



i normally tap the brake button while drifting so that i slow down enough to take the corners tighter, if you brake too much you will lose your spark. It took me a bit to figure it out, but eventually you will learn the motion of having to use the three buttons and it becomes pretty natural

edit: from what I know you should avoid letting go off the acceleration especially why drifting, pretty much only do that when you mess up and legit need to stop lol


----------



## Jinglefruit

Holla said:


> So how exactly do you use the braking in 200cc? I'm using the Wii Mote and tilt steering so describing buttons won't be very helpful. But I do know that the 1 button is the brake while 2 is the gas. Anyways from what I've heard you can brake while in a drift, so do you let off the gas button and hit the brake or something because as soon as I let off the 2 button I pretty much stop about dead and am unable to drift, so clearly I'm doing it wrong. xD
> 
> Anyone who has figured it out if you could somehow describe what I should be doing I'd really appreciate it.



Drift as normal, but tap the brake as you do it - so still holding 2, tap 1 as you drift. You can hold it to really slow yourself down, but tapping usually keeps you going nicely.


----------



## Byngo

Is there a group playing rn??


----------



## Paperboy012305

Error! Start a new group somebody.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm. I can't join. It says: "Failed to connect to partner's device" Oh well. Good race guys!


----------



## Zigzag991

You might want to just keep joining until you get it in. It does that sometimes. There's a spot open so you're good.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> You might want to just keep joining until you get it in. It does that sometimes. There's a spot open so you're good.


Oh ok. Just finished a random race. Coming!


----------



## Zigzag991

Gonna take a quick break. Be back in a sec!


----------



## Pokemanz

GG's guys. That was a pain but loads of fun! xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> GG's guys. That was a pain but loads of fun! xD


Ik, GG. I only suffered a little pain. (The item hitting spam is normal) But yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww, I love racing with you guys.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hyogo said:


> I can't help but feel disappointed with this DLC, I only like Koopa City, Animal Crossing and Big Blue, the other tracks were really boring personally.
> 
> Basically, this wasn't worth waiting 5 months for, sorry to say.


Baby Park makes it 100% worth it imo. Sucks that you feel that way though, I feel like this was a pretty great way to breathe some new life into a probably dying game.  But then again I might just be having a ball because I didn't even touch the DLC 1 pack until DLC 2 hit so it's all new and exciting for me!



Lauren said:


> Where was my invite, you cannot forget me.


Pretty sure you were sleeping or something!!! Next time though! <3



Pokemanz said:


> This AC track has got me thinking... does this indicate that the next AC installment will be on the Wii U? I mean, now they have character models...


Well there were already models there for Animal Crossing Plaza, but this could be a better indication yes. As much as I'd like to be extremely hyped up that the track might be remotely similar to what I hope AC U will be, I think we ought to keep expectations grounded!!

Also there was an earlier post asking how to unlock 200cc: It's the same way as Mirror Mode. Get the gold on all the base game cups (non DLC) and it'll unlock. I did that earlier and unlocked both for me.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I enjoyed hitting the walls with witnesses, but I'm off to bed now. Had enough fiasco for one day.


----------



## Zigzag991

Wake up at 8:30 so we can kart with Jav and them. Sleep is for the week, Jingle!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Wake up at 8:30 so we can kart with Jav and them. Sleep is for the week, Jingle!


Well I won't be there unfortunately. Can't play late at night.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Wake up at 8:30 so we can kart with Jav and them. Sleep is for the week, Jingle!



Uuuhhhhh.... no. 

I don't sleep much usually, but after 2 days of near constant Mario karting and 2 nights of little sleep I think I'll sleep like I'm blocking the path to route 12.



Ridiculous gliding into 1st with 200cc, and then knocked into 5th anyway.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just 3-starred 150cc Special Cup and unlocked Mirror and 200cc class. Wasn't too hard if I knew the item defense tactics.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just 3-starred 150cc Special Cup and unlocked Mirror and 200cc class. Wasn't too hard if I knew the item defense tactics.



Good luck, clear all breakable objects from reach before trying to 3 star 200cc. =3

I've now got 6 3 stars, 5 2 stars and a 1 star on 200cc. The Bell cup is a nightmare though. I don't think I'm ready to try and bring that one star up. I've played NBC waaaay to much now, I used to like that course on 3ds and 200cc is killing my enthusiasm for it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Good luck, clear all breakable objects from reach before trying to 3 star 200cc. =3
> 
> I've now got 6 3 stars, 5 2 stars and a 1 star on 200cc. The Bell cup is a nightmare though. I don't think I'm ready to try and bring that one star up. I've played NBC waaaay to much now, I used to like that course on 3ds and 200cc is killing my enthusiasm for it.


Thx. I did 3-starred Crossing Cup. I rage quit on the rest cause I keep messing up.


----------



## Justin

I have a room open right now


----------



## Hyoshido

Was playing the cups with my family, not really fun tbh

They agreed, even my Dad and he's like the biggest Mario Kart nerd ever.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> I have a room open right now


I'll add your NN ID after I finish another 200cc race. Its 200cc right?


----------



## Justin

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll add your NN ID after I finish another 200cc race. Its 200cc right?



I will accept after our last race now.

FYI I'm remaking it as non DLC after this to include Superpenguin who doesn't have it.

EDIT: Join now


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> I will accept after our last race now.
> 
> FYI I'm remaking it as non DLC after this to include Superpenguin who doesn't have it.


Oh. Well I'd prefer DLC, but that's ok. I'll just make a group of my own with DLC. Anyone want to join?


----------



## Holla

Murray said:


> i normally tap the brake button while drifting so that i slow down enough to take the corners tighter, if you brake too much you will lose your spark. It took me a bit to figure it out, but eventually you will learn the motion of having to use the three buttons and it becomes pretty natural
> 
> edit: from what I know you should avoid letting go off the acceleration especially why drifting, pretty much only do that when you mess up and legit need to stop lol





Jinglefruit said:


> Drift as normal, but tap the brake as you do it - so still holding 2, tap 1 as you drift. You can hold it to really slow yourself down, but tapping usually keeps you going nicely.



Ah! Thanks so much you two! 200cc isn't so bad once you figure out how the braking technique works. Thanks so much I can actually make corners now! ^.^


----------



## Chaotix

Anyone down to race online later?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chaotix said:


> Anyone down to race online later?


I would!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be in a group. Join me when you can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. Its 200cc BTW.


----------



## Zigzag991

To be honest pretty much everything in Pack 2 for me has instantly gone up to the top 10 best tracks in the game. Both visually and gameplay wise, they each have the "Mario Kart" look instead of the realistic one (which is still great, just a different style) used in other tracks (Mount Wario, Sunshine Airport, Donut Plains 3, ect.), so that's a plus. Then the tracks are really fun in themselves, like the water ways in Big Blue and Wild Woods or the standard "wtf is going on" in Baby Park and to an extent Super Bell Subway (honestly every time I play that everyone goes flying out of control into the walls). I've also found Ribbon Road and Cheese Land to be surprisingly really for with all the turns and what not, along with the great Animal Crossing course. The only one that's "eh" is Neo Bowser City, but that's due to how difficult it is on 200CC. And speaking of which, 200CC makes it insanely better for me. Tracks that I hated are now awesome because how quick and dangerous they are to navigate through (Toad's Turnpike).

I don't know, for me, it's really up there with Mount Wario, Yoshi Circuit, Electrodrome, and all the other great tracks.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Well, after spending a solid three days playing MK8 with my friend, I've learned three things:

1. Female Villager on the City Tripper is my new favourite. Sorry, Toadette and Link.

2. 200cc on courses with no sides is pure evil.

3. I'm better at mirror mode than I am at regular 150cc.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I love Ribbon Road, cause when I race on it. Almost all the time instant win!


----------



## Locket

I have a few words to say: HOLY SHIZ THATS FAST. I ept crashing in baby park, it was awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will anyone be up for 200cc, no computers, no items match?


----------



## Pokemanz

Getting kinda annoyed of the item spam in 200cc. Got hit by a chain of 5 items earlier (green, red, green, star, bullet IN A ROW) and it's getting pretty ridiculous. 200cc is fun and all, but the fact that I go from 3rd to 8th at the very last lap most of the time makes me not want to play anymore (which is the reason I switched to battle but still). Yeah I know how the game is, but this stuff is crazy even for Mario Kart.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Getting kinda annoyed of the item spam in 200cc. Got hit by a chain of 5 items earlier (green, red, green, star, bullet IN A ROW) and it's getting pretty ridiculous. 200cc is fun and all, but the fact that I go from 3rd to 8th at the very last lap most of the time makes me not want to play anymore (which is the reason I switched to battle but still). Yeah I know how the game is, but this stuff is crazy even for Mario Kart.


Bullet Bill and Golden Mushroom at 5-3 place!!? That's INSANE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And just now had that happen to me.


----------



## Zigzag991

Last night I got a Bullet Bill in 2nd 5 feet from 1st, so as I used it immediately passed them.


Anyone up for some karting in 30 minutes?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I managed to play my first online MK8 game! I left the people I was playing with to change characters/vehicles and now I'm getting the same stupid message like I always did when trying to play online. I'm sure my WiiU hates me. 

It was fun while it lasted... All of like 2 minutes.


----------



## Chaotix

Made a room for MK8 if anyone wants to race?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

200cc has reborn MK8 into a better game if you ask me. Using brakes is really fun. DLC 2 is also way better than the first DLC, track wise, character wise, everything. :3


----------



## Autaven

Just downloaded the new DLC pack (had preordered and forgot it was released... woops!). Now waiting on my husband getting in so we can play on the new tracks, practicing with Isabelle atm


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dreamy Luigi said:


> 200cc has reborn MK8 into a better game if you ask me. Using brakes is really fun. DLC 2 is also way better than the first DLC, track wise, character wise, everything. :3


Yeah. Now that I play on 200cc a lot, 150cc looks a lot boring now.


----------



## Pokemanz

My new desktop background lol



Spoiler:


----------



## Cress

Pokemanz said:


> My new desktop background lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



WHERE DO I DOWNLOAD I WANT IT.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> My new desktop background lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Wow. I want Cheese Land as my background. Seems nearly as impossible though.


----------



## Zigzag991

Well there's this:



Spoiler


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Well there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Not big enough. But i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow. I want Cheese Land as my background. Seems nearly as impossible though.



I couldn't find hardly anything for Cheese Land except for these two: [x] [x]



PuffleKirby21 said:


> WHERE DO I DOWNLOAD I WANT IT.



I found it on Google lol


----------



## nard

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow. I want Cheese Land as my background. Seems nearly as impossible though.





Spoiler: big pic


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its a little blurry, but i'll have to deal with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> Spoiler: big pic


Oh that's much better, thank you.

Off Topic, but how do I post a pic of my desktop screen?


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Off Topic, but how do I post a pic of my desktop screen?



I use Lightshot to take screenshots. Just Google it, it's really simple to install.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I use Lightshot to take screenshots. Just Google it, it's really simple to install.


Any other ways?


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Any other ways?



Hmm, I'm pretty sure Mac users can take screenshots by pressing a button combo, but I know nothing about Macs. :/
Sadly Windows doesn't have anything like that, you'll have to install something I believe.
(Unless there's some other way I don't know about lol)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Hmm, I'm pretty sure Mac users can take screenshots by pressing a button combo, but I know nothing about Macs. :/
> Sadly Windows doesn't have anything like that, you'll have to install something I believe.
> (Unless there's some other way I don't know about lol)


Lightshot it is then I guess.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lightshot it is then I guess.



It's not like it's a hassle or anything. It just runs in the background and all you have to do is hit "Print Screen" on the keyboard to take a screenshot.
It's like the most useful thing ever for someone like me, plus it works on my ancient laptop. c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> It's not like it's a hassle or anything. It just runs in the background and all you have to do is hit "Print Screen" on the keyboard to take a screenshot.
> It's like the most useful thing ever for someone like me, plus it works on my ancient laptop. c:


Ok then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it, now how do I print my desktop so I can use lightshot?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Check mariowiki's pages for the track and you could probably find a high res artwork for a track, I knew I found one for Ribbon Road the other day.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Got it, now how do I print my desktop so I can use lightshot?



It could be different for your keyboard, but mine is a function on my insert key, so I just have to hold function and press insert.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

It's here, even if it's only been 3 days.

3 DAYS!!!
We only have 3 days to live!
Dawn of the First Day: 72 Hours Remain


----------



## Zigzag991

I have no idea what just happened but I was in a race in Dry Dry Desert while in 1st. I think I was technically front running, but 2nd place was a bit behind me. All of a sudden, someone throws a Spiny Shell and me and 2nd split during the lake section. I really don't think they somehow "technically" passed me (like in the split paths in Yoshi Valley) for the brief moment that we split up, but for some reason the Spiny Shell suddenly stopped chasing me and all I hear is an explosion behind me, along with a red shell chasing me down. Luckily, I had a banana, but I burst into laughter after going through all that within a few seconds on the final lap a few corners from the finish line.


----------



## Paperboy012305

There's the sugar! But don't mind the hidden icon thingy, it was the best I could do honestly.


----------



## Jinglefruit

My god, Zig, 150 global feels so slow. I'm dying here. 

Also I hope you're happy with that first, I took out 2nd's red shell for you and then got smashed into 11th immediately... :c


Also I took a ton of printscreens when the trailor videos were out while they were HQ full screened. So they'd match my laptop size.  Much easier for backgrounds.


----------



## Zigzag991

Lord I know it's like moving .5 miles an hour. Wanna switch? 

Oh and speaking of 1st, I got a Spiny Shell during Baby Park in 2nd and took the lead with half a lap to go!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Once you get used to 200cc. 150cc feels like 100cc or 50cc. Can I join in a few too?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> Lord I know it's like moving .5 miles an hour. Wanna switch?
> 
> Oh and speaking of 1st, I got a Spiny Shell during Baby Park in 2nd and took the lead with half a lap to go!



Maybe, I am still kind of furious over the cpus bull**** on 200 cc grand prixs. But I only have 3 cups left to 3 star now. 

Also I just got DC'd the moment I past the line, and it won't let me reconnect. :c But I saw someone hit a clownface in the box with a star and it flailed everywhere and made me glad I fell off and got to witness this.

And yeah, join too. more the hairier.

Pretty sure the item boxes just gave me ruppees 7 times in a row just then. ****dat


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Maybe, I am still kind of furious over the cpus bull**** on 200 cc grand prixs. But I only have 3 cups left to 3 star now.
> 
> Also I just got DC'd the moment I past the line, and it won't let me reconnect. :c But I saw someone hit a clownface in the box with a star and it flailed everywhere and made me glad I fell off and got to witness this.
> 
> And yeah, join too. more the hairier.
> 
> Pretty sure the item boxes just gave me ruppees 7 times in a row just then. ****dat


Sent a friend request. If you meant me to join. And its 200cc is it?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sent a friend request. If you meant me to join. And its 200cc is it?



Sorry, I assumed I already had you added.  Just added you!

I'm now joining you.


----------



## Flop

LOL 200CC


----------



## Zigzag991

Gotta jet home so I'll be back in around 30 minutes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Gotta jet home so I'll be back in around 30 minutes.


I'll be gone to bed by then, just to let you know.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I asked a lot of questions today, but how do I update my play stats?


----------



## Murray

Paperboy012305 said:


> I asked a lot of questions today, but how do I update my play stats?



uh do you mean the stats on the menu screen? I'm pretty sure they update automatically I'm not sure what you're asking


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> uh do you mean the stats on the menu screen? I'm pretty sure they update automatically I'm not sure what you're asking


I mean like Favorite Course, character, vehicle, tires and glider. That's what I meant. You press the select button on the main menu.


----------



## Cress

Paperboy012305 said:


> I mean like Favorite Course, character, vehicle, tires and glider. That's what I meant. You press the select button on the main menu.



It's just whatever you play most. You can't change it immediately. So if you want the AC course to be your favorite, play on it a few hundred times.


----------



## Paperboy012305

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's just whatever you play most. You can't change it immediately. So if you want the AC course to be your favorite, play on it a few hundred times.


Ok, so I go to vs race and play as the person I love the most, and set the race count to 32 and spam the course I want to play on the most? I'll try that.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, so I go to vs race and play as the person I love the most, and set the race count to 32 and spam the course I want to play on the most? I'll try that.



I don't even know why they call it "favorite". "Most Played" is the better term.
It's been like that for a few Mario Karts now.
The cool thing is you can see which course you've played the most.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I don't even know why they call it "favorite". "Most Played" is the better term.
> It's been like that for a few Mario Karts now.
> The cool thing is you can see which course you've played the most.


I actually kinda see why. As they ARE one of your favorites.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I miss that feature in MK7 where you can create your own cup with your favorite courses. Or did they bring that back?


----------



## Amissapanda

Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness tonight! : )

You guys know the time~ 

Hope to see you there! (New DLC will be included, of course.)


----------



## Zigzag991

As far a I know, I don't think they did.

I just realized we've known about it for 6 months now and I still don't know the proper name for the Animal Crossing course. :x


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> As far a I know, I don't think they did.
> 
> I just realized we've known about it for 6 months now and I still don't know the proper name for the Animal Crossing course. :x



It's got the highly inventive name of Animal Crossing.  So I guess you do know it.

I only realised Crossing cup is not called the leaf cup the other day. Though I guess we already had a leaf cup I didn't consider it. xP



I look forward to crashing into everyone later.


----------



## Pokemanz

Laughed way too hard at this


Spoiler:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Laughed way too hard at this
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Glad to see someone else who actually likes and think that is funny.


----------



## Amissapanda

It’s that lovely, salty time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at *8:30PM EST*! (In about *15* minutes!) And of course, will be featuring all the new DLC + 200cc!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Fair warnings for my swearing and I will also be on Skype with a couple other people! Feel free to come in the chat and hang out/talk/play!

Hope to see you guys there! : )


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness tonight! : )
> 
> You guys know the time~
> 
> Hope to see you there! (New DLC will be included, of course.)



So much Mario Kart this week. I like it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, is the right way to win is to use your shells/bananas for defense and leaving the other items for offense only? I won a few times for that.


----------



## FireNinja1

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, is the right way to win is to use your shells/bananas for defense and leaving the other items for offense only? I won a few times for that.


Not necessarily. If you get a good frontrun, you're gonna want to hold on to a shell. If you have someone right on your tail, best thing to do is to eliminate them by backspam, no matter the item. Oh, and also triple reds, always fire those. It's a jerk move, but hey, it's MK.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, is the right way to win is to use your shells/bananas for defense and leaving the other items for offense only? I won a few times for that.



I find single shell/banana to be the best defense. Triples have gaps where you can get hit. Red shells are always ideal if 2nd overtakes you, you can get them straight away.
But if you're in first, I think it's better to not actively defend, keep the item but don't hold L. This way if a blue shell comes you won't lose it, so you can defend from red shells after the blue. (because the game just loves to give me coins in this sitch.) Though this works better if you can keep an eye on the gamepad and see who has what items behind you. But if 2nd place is pretty close a red will hit you before you get the item out. So it's a toss up really.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, is the right way to win is to use your shells/bananas for defense and leaving the other items for offense only? I won a few times for that.



I find there's no real way to properly defend yourself. When a red comes, it's always nice to have a banana or green for protection, but there's no telling what that red might _do_. I've had cases where I was in first, a red shell came, passed me, then spun around and hit me from the _front_.
Also, MK8 is very picky about where your held item is. If you're drifting and have an item out, and a red shell comes, if you're turned slightly so the item you're holding isn't actually blocking behind you, the red shell still hits. It's ridiculous, but how Mario Kart works.

I've always been a major backspammer. Create as much space as you can between yourself and second place. This way you have room if you make a mistake or if a blue shell comes and can recover. 
I love spamming bombs though. Yesterday on Ribbon Road I got two in one race from the same set of boxes and threw both down on the first boost jump. No one could avoid it, pretty much giving me second place for that race. (Because ofc I can never compete with my friend Kent >.>).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll try to remember using the tips you gave me.


----------



## Ste

Hey could anyone tell me what time Monday Madness starts in GMT(UK)?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ste said:


> Hey could anyone tell me what time Monday Madness starts in GMT(UK)?



1:30 am. 

It's tough, but a karters gotta kart.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> 1:30 am.
> 
> It's tough, but a *karters gotta kart.*


For me its "Biker's gotta bike" cause I'm a type of Mario Kart racer who chooses bikes only.


----------



## Zigzag991

Karting on 200cc if anyone wants to join!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I love this game. :3. My friend has it and I go there all the time and play it. He bought both DLC, so he did get the ACNL stuff and it's so adorable <3
He hasn't unlocked 200cc yet, how do you unlock it anyways?
He just reset it, now we are playing through it again. We have every character, need to work on getting 3 stars and gold on all CC and all cups haha ^_^


He also has the Peach and Bowser Amiibo so he has the character costumes for Mii :3


----------



## Zigzag991

You have to get Gold on all of the regular cups to unlock it. (You'll also unlock Mirror)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Zigzag991 said:


> You have to get Gold on all of the regular cups to unlock it. (You'll also unlock Mirror)



Oh I see. That should be easy for us xD. We play this game a lot. My friend hates playing Wi-Fi though so unless I get my own Wii U I won't be able to race with anyone on here lol


----------



## Ste

Jinglefruit said:


> 1:30 am.
> 
> It's tough, but a karters gotta kart.


That's a bad time for me, I'll be asleep!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> For me its "Biker's gotta bike" cause I'm a type of Mario Kart racer who chooses bikes only.



Atvers gotta crash over every possible surface?

I generally only pick karts. Without wheelies I don't see the point in bikes when karts seem to handle better, and they have that extra orange drift boost. 



Ste said:


> That's a bad time for me, I'll be asleep!



Unfortunately for my eyeballs, I like to prioritise MK8 over sleep.


----------



## Holla

Jinglefruit said:


> I generally only pick karts. Without wheelies I don't see the point in bikes when karts seem to handle better, and they have that extra orange drift boost.



Just a small correction here. Back in MK Wii Bikes did not have the longer drift boost in order to _attempt_ to balance out the fact that they could wheelie while karts couldn't. Since the wheelie was removed in MK8 Bikes were given the longer boost. I know this as I use my trusty Flame Rider Bike in MK8 all the time and pull off lots of the orange drift boosts. ^.^ I can see how you might have thought it was left in that they couldn't though.

You are probably right handling wise but I'm not one to judge as I hardly use karts. One thing I do know though is that Bikes take corners better and quicker than karts, but karts are faster on straightaways so it really depends on the course as to which has the advantage.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Holla said:


> Just a small correction here. Back in MK Wii Bikes did not have the longer drift boost in order to _attempt_ to balance out the fact that they could wheelie while karts couldn't. Since the wheelie was removed in MK8 Bikes were given the longer boost. I know this as I use my trusty Flame Rider Bike in MK8 all the time and pull off lots of the orange drift boosts. ^.^ I can see how you might have thought it was left in that they couldn't though.
> 
> You are probably right handling wise but I'm not one to judge as I hardly use karts. One thing I do know though is that Bikes take corners better and quicker than karts, but karts are faster on straightaways so it really depends on the course as to which has the advantage.



I didn't know that was bought in at all. ~ which kind of shows how little I use bikes. xD Still, I'm in the habit of drifting long before the turns so I don't think I'd adjust well switching. I very rarely drove bikes even on MK wii.


----------



## Celestefey

Quick question guys! On the Animal Crossing track, you get numerous villagers to appear by the side of the track, cheering you on. I've noticed multiple times I have Chrissy and Francine appearing by the side, often cheering me on together. Which was weird because I was like oh my gosh, my favourite villagers, and they're appearing at the same time! Then I realised that... Are they taking data from the Animal Crossing Plaza game for the WiiU? I know on that you can favourite certain villagers so they stay in the plaza, so I'm guessing that when you favourite that villager, they are then more likely to appear cheering you on in the course. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but that's a pretty neat function, actually.  Now I'll feel even more motivated knowing my two favourite bunnies are cheering me on. <3

But from the new DLC, I am reallly loving Wild Woods, Super Bell Subway, Ribbon Road, and of course... Animal Crossing (the winter track is AMAZING <3). The only one I'm not so keen on is Cheese Land. I feel like it's just a little bit plain, really. I like the music, haha, with the little squeak sound effects in them, but yeah, I'm not so fond of Cheese Land. Plus it's just HELLISH on 200cc. x_x I kept getting 2nd on it and I wanted to get like 3 stars in each cup, and I realised it was because I was braking WAY too much. But I just get so scared I'm gonna fly off the road because it's so bumpy. Managed to get 3 stars in the end, but it took me a few attempts!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Celestefey said:


> Quick question guys! On the Animal Crossing track, you get numerous villagers to appear by the side of the track, cheering you on. I've noticed multiple times I have Chrissy and Francine appearing by the side, often cheering me on together. Which was weird because I was like oh my gosh, my favourite villagers, and they're appearing at the same time! Then I realised that... Are they taking data from the Animal Crossing Plaza game for the WiiU? I know on that you can favourite certain villagers so they stay in the plaza, so I'm guessing that when you favourite that villager, they are then more likely to appear cheering you on in the course. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but that's a pretty neat function, actually.  Now I'll feel even more motivated knowing my two favourite bunnies are cheering me on. <3
> 
> But from the new DLC, I am reallly loving Wild Woods, Super Bell Subway, Ribbon Road, and of course... Animal Crossing (the winter track is AMAZING <3). The only one I'm not so keen on is Cheese Land. I feel like it's just a little bit plain, really. I like the music, haha, with the little squeak sound effects in them, but yeah, I'm not so fond of Cheese Land. Plus it's just HELLISH on 200cc. x_x I kept getting 2nd on it and I wanted to get like 3 stars in each cup, and I realised it was because I was braking WAY too much. But I just get so scared I'm gonna fly off the road because it's so bumpy. Managed to get 3 stars in the end, but it took me a few attempts!



Pretty certain it's just luck. The only villagers on the AC track are Rabbits, cats, wolves and squirrels. And not all of them either, so probably only like 10% of the villagers from NL. Also all my favs on the plaza aren't available so 0 chance for me.

Congrats on 3 starring crossing cup though. I still haven't. ~ albeit I haven't attempted it that many times and just left it as a 2 star for now. I can usually get 1st on cheeseland, but everytime I'm frontrunning on the Animal Crossing track I get hit by an item at the final bend and a cpu mushrooms over the final turn into 1st. D:
EDIT: okay, I just 3 starred it finally, only bell cup left!

The only track I'm not keen on in the new dlc is Neo Bowser City/Koopa City. I did like it on day 1, and I loved it on 3ds, but I so rarely get 1st on 200cc for it. I've attempted it like 50 times now and then whenever I actually get 1st on it, Super Bell Subway or Big Blue then messes up for me. It's not even driving that infernal corner that's the problem anymore, I can drift it perfectly with light characters, but I will always get rammed off by a heavy at some point, and once I've dropped behind slightly I get mullered by shells. The cpu were all incompetant the other 5 cups, but the new dlc tracks they're too spammy for me.


----------



## Zigzag991

I was barely able to get it done after what seems like 30 attempts, but holy that was annoying.


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh, I'm never gonna get to 10k in battle. Been at 9.5-6 for months now.

I'll do good for a while, then start doing poorly or DC and by the time I'm done I'm back at 9.59 again. :/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> I was barely able to get it done after what seems like 30 attempts, but holy that was annoying.



Not sure if you 3 starred bell cup, or literally just took 30 attempts to get 1st on NBC.  
I got 1 star on it again ealier after being shoved off Big Blue near the end of the track by 2nd place who I swear was nowhere near me at the time. :c 



Pokemanz said:


> Ugh, I'm never gonna get to 10k in battle. Been at 9.5-6 for months now.
> 
> I'll do good for a while, then start doing poorly or DC and by the time I'm done I'm back at 9.59 again. :/



This is me, but around 7.5k. I yo-yo around it all the time now, but don't seem to be progressing. S: I take it as a sign if you can't hit 10k, I never will.  Atleast I got there on MK7.


----------



## Holla

Jinglefruit said:


> I didn't know that was bought in at all. ~ which kind of shows how little I use bikes. xD Still, I'm in the habit of drifting long before the turns so I don't think I'd adjust well switching. I very rarely drove bikes even on MK wii.



I know what you mean! I am also used to drifting long before corners so I strictly use Outside drifting bikes (same drift style as karts). I cannot for the life of me use a sport (inside drifting bike) I always end up in the grass on the inside of a corner haha. ^.^


----------



## Zigzag991

How Ben best it probably did take me over 15 tries on NBC, but in total it took me around 30 to 3-Star the cup.


----------



## Pokemanz

Jinglefruit said:


> This is me, but around 7.5k. I yo-yo around it all the time now, but don't seem to be progressing. S: I take it as a sign if you can't hit 10k, I never will.  Atleast I got there on MK7.



I battle for maybe an hour and a half usually. When I first join, I instantly dominate the room. For the next few battles I'll do really well, placing in the top 3 often. Then it starts going downhill. I'll get spammed on; hit with one green, then another while trying to recover, or maybe while trying to grab an item for defense. Of course every ghost is after me. Then I'll DC somewhere along the line (often times at the very end of a battle where I'm doing quite well) which is when I usually give up. The end result being that the 60+BR I gained is lost, taking me back to where I started. :/

All of this happened tonight, by the way.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really do suck at battles, though. Don't know why, maybe its because I get rekt bunch of times or something. And my BR, is untouched. I have never played online battle mode cuz I suck. I'm more of a racer and its been my thing because I mostly raced through the mario kart generations.


----------



## device

lol that used to happen to me all the time on mk7


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I really like all the tracks from the most recent DLC pack. Especially the Animal Crossing and Wild Woods tracks. And the new 200cc speed difficulty is really challenging.

Also, they made Ribbon Road look really nice. Anyone manage to use those ramps that are off to the side of the main track? I'm just curious.


----------



## Zigzag991

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I really like all the tracks from the most recent DLC pack. Especially the Animal Crossing and Wild Woods tracks. And the new 200cc speed difficulty is really challenging.
> 
> Also, they made Ribbon Road look really nice. Anyone manage to use those ramps that are off to the side of the main track? I'm just curious.



Are you reffering to the ones next to the blue portion of the course?  I've really only played on Ribbon Road on 200cc (few times on 150cc but I don't think I knew they were shortcuts at the time) but from what I've tried they're really difficult to land if you have a speed boost going, especially the second one. It's kinda like on Mount Wario at the entrance to the cave, but with the added trouble of having to deal with the moving road. I'd suggest not doing on tricks near them and drifting a bit before reaching it to get more accuracy when landing.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha! Been playing the new courses on mk8 and trying to get all the easy trophies for them while my kids are at school. (Plus gives me practice time to learn the new ones so my kids won't completely kick my @$$ when we play later.) I spotted all these villagers on the AC course. Francine, Bunnie, Chrissy, filbert, marshal, peanut, poppy, bob, tom, freya, chief, fang, Wolfgang, Whitney, dotty, Mitzi and ruby. Anyone seen any others?


----------



## Paperboy012305

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Been playing the new courses on mk8 and trying to get all the easy trophies for them while my kids are at school. (Plus gives me practice time to learn the new ones so my kids won't completely kick my @$$ when we play later.) I spotted all these villagers on the AC course. Francine, Bunnie, Chrissy, filbert, marshal, peanut, poppy, bob, tom, freya, chief, fang, Wolfgang, Whitney, dotty, Mitzi and ruby. Anyone seen any others?


I think that's all of them unfortunately.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I haven't seen Tom before. Wait, I think that's Rover.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally got 3 stars on Bell cup, ~ so every cup ow. 8D Now I can finally avoid GP altogether.


----------



## Pokemanz

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! Been playing the new courses on mk8 and trying to get all the easy trophies for them while my kids are at school. (Plus gives me practice time to learn the new ones so my kids won't completely kick my @$$ when we play later.) I spotted all these villagers on the AC course. Francine, Bunnie, Chrissy, filbert, marshal, peanut, poppy, bob, tom, freya, chief, fang, Wolfgang, Whitney, dotty, Mitzi and ruby. Anyone seen any others?



I believe I've seen Punchy before, can't remember.
Though I do know one of the "villagers" is Rover, don't know why they threw him in like that instead of making him act like an NPC.

I love how three of my villagers are on the track. c:


----------



## DaCoSim

Ahhh it could be rover. I've seen him on the beach. Prob so!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I believe I've seen Punchy before, can't remember.
> Though I do know one of the "villagers" is Rover, don't know why they threw him in like that instead of making him act like an NPC.
> 
> I love how three of my villagers are on the track. c:


Because you have 4 wolves living in your town. Unfortunately, the only dreamy I see in the course is Chrissy and Marshal. Why no Kid Cat and Mira?


----------



## DaCoSim

Pokemanz said:


> I believe I've seen Punchy before, can't remember.
> Though I do know one of the "villagers" is Rover, don't know why they threw him in like that instead of making him act like an NPC.
> 
> I love how three of my villagers are on the track. c:


Ha! I've got 6 on the track!!! I luv it!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Because you have 4 wolves living in your town. Unfortunately, the only dreamy I see in the course is Chrissy and Marshal. Why no Kid Cat and Mira?



Yup. Technically 4 on the track are mine since I just lost Chief the other day and replaced him with Wolfgang. c:

My question is, why no Stitches or Julian?


----------



## Paperboy012305

DaCoSim said:


> Ha! I've got 6 on the track!!! I luv it!!!


And they are: Chrissy, Francine, Marshal, Static, Filbert, Poppy and Bunnie??? I swear I saw Bunnie in the AC course, or its just my imagination.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Yup. Technically 4 on the track are mine since I just lost Chief the other day and replaced him with Wolfgang. c:
> 
> My question is, why no Stitches or Julian?


Yeah. Before the final version of the DLC, they rejected the idea of putting Ducks and Bears as spectators.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I'm going to be honest, the DLC packs really breathed some life into my game after not being able to play it for a while! I was honestly not motivated to start console gaming again until I purchased them  I'm not the best player either, but I think I'm learning some good techniques! I've been working my way up from where I left off at 100cc and now I'm trying to 3-star all of my 150cc cups. I also tried 200cc and I'm just going to say, yeah that's not going to be fun D:


----------



## Zigzag991

Jinglefruit said:


> I finally got 3 stars on Bell cup, ~ so every cup ow. 8D Now I can finally avoid GP altogether.



inb4 Spiny Shell Cup is the hardest ever and you never beat it


Ha.



Haha.


HAHAHA


(But seriously I'm hoping those 3 cups will surface in the future.)


----------



## Amissapanda

Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness tonight!

Same time as always. I'll put a link closer to start time~


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zigzag991 said:


> inb4 Spiny Shell Cup is the hardest ever and you never beat it
> 
> 
> Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> 
> (But seriously I'm hoping those 3 cups will surface in the future.)



Pree certain they were just placeholder cups as Crossing/Bell/Triforce hadn't been thought up at the time. 
Saying that though, I wonder if the data is still in the game now the dlc is out... If it is, then they're likely more than placeholders. (seeing as the places they held are now taken xP)

And yes all mario kart mondays.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It’s that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/chat!  See you there!


----------



## Cress

3 cups left to 3 star in 200CC. Special (ugh Cloudtop Cruise and Rainbow Road), Egg (ugh Dragon Driftway and Mute City), and Bell (ugh Neo Bowser City and Big Blue).


----------



## DaCoSim

Amissapanda said:


> Alrighty, folks! It’s that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!
> 
> Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!
> 
> Please feel free to come by and watch/chat!  See you there!



I hate that I had to work!!! I would have enjoyed getting my @$$ kicked by you guys!!!  Ha!! And no worries about the cursing. Mk has always brought out the Tourette's in peeps!!!!! (Me, VERY included, lmao!!!)


----------



## Panazel Maria

I could swear a few courses in this game was designed to be played specifically on 200CC. Almost everything on such tracks flows perfectly at that speed.
Ribbon Road, Thwomp Ruins, Electrodrome, arguably Sunshine Airport, and Mute City are good examples of this flow. Ribbon Road in particular seems explicitly designed for it zel.


----------



## Cress

3 starred all 200CC cups. I'll have nightmares from the Bell cup, I only got first in Neo Bowser City twice. I also got 1st all 4 races of the Special Cup on my first try somehow.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 3 starred all 200CC cups. I'll have nightmares from the **** cup, I only got first in *** Bowser City twice.
> I also got 1st all 4 races of the Special Cup on my first try somehow.



FTFY 8P

Special cup I got 1st in all 4 before I even knew how to brake. I don't even know why.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Off topic: How come "Bell" and "Neo" were censored out when Jinglefruit quoted him/her?

On topic: I don't blame you for having trouble on Neo Bowser City. It's probably the hardest DLC course on 200CC, competing with Hyrule Circuit for that title. And doing the Special Cup in one try? You must be a fast learner to get around the two hardest turns in the entire game on Rainbow Road, zel.

Over here, I still need to 3 star the original tracks on 200CC. I already 3-starred the DLC tracks zel.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Panazel Maria said:


> Off topic: How come "Bell" and "Neo" were censored out when Jinglefruit quoted him/her?
> 
> On topic: I don't blame you for having trouble on Neo Bowser City. It's probably the hardest DLC course on 200CC, competing with Hyrule Circuit for that title. And doing the Special Cup in one try? You must be a fast learner to get around the two hardest turns in the entire game on Rainbow Road, zel.
> 
> Over here, I still need to 3 star the original tracks on 200CC. I already 3-starred the DLC tracks zel.



I censored them because bell cup and NBC gave me so much trouble I figured they should be classed as swear words.  (Hence the Fixed that for you.)

The thing with special cup is the computers seem unable to drive too. I ended up miles ahead of them just because there was only 1 corner I had difficulty on, and I just let go of A when I reached it lap 2 and 3. The only cups that gave me real difficulty was Crossing and Bell cups, and I assume that's because they were made and programmed while 200cc was being developed and they paid more attention programming the cpu for those 8 tracks.

I'm pretty sure it was my first time playing RR on 200cc too, and it was the 3rd or 4th 200cc GP I attempted.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Oops, didn't know what FTFY was then zel XD

Yeah the computers struggle on some of the courses, especially ones where it's very easy to fall off due to the increased speed. WiiU Rainbow Road and SNES Rainbow Road are great examples of their struggles; in fact, SNES Rainbow Road is a taffy-stroll on 200CC due to its colorful color of doom tossing the AI into Lakitu's time-occupying rescue frenzy.

Still love the mode regardless. Now if only there was a Time Trial leaderboard for 200CC...


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> I censored them because bell cup and NBC gave me so much trouble I figured they should be classed as swear words.  (Hence the Fixed that for you.)
> 
> The thing with special cup is the computers seem unable to drive too. I ended up miles ahead of them just because there was only 1 corner I had difficulty on, and I just let go of A when I reached it lap 2 and 3. The only cups that gave me real difficulty was Crossing and Bell cups, and I assume that's because they were made and programmed while 200cc was being developed and they paid more attention programming the cpu for those 8 tracks.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was my first time playing RR on 200cc too, and it was the 3rd or 4th 200cc GP I attempted.



I did RR on 200CC a few times before trying the cup, and I think I did Cloudtop Cruise once as well. Special Cup was the last non-DLC cup I did.
Crossing Cup wasn't too hard, I just got item haxed a lot. (Not as much as the Bell Cup, but still quite a bit.)


----------



## Zigzag991

Source



> For “Nintendo 3DS” and “Wii U,” in addition to maintaining the performance of already-released titles with strong sales potential, new titles will continue to be introduced in order to further expand the installed bases. *Specifically, by sequentially introducing additional download content for blockbuster titles such as “Mario Kart 8″ and “Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS/Wii U,” we aim to keep these titles played more actively.* For “Nintendo 3DS,” the exclusive “New Nintendo 3DS/New Nintendo 3DS XL” title “Xenoblade Chronicles 3D,” and other first party titles such as “Rhythm Tengoku (temp.)” and “New Fire Emblem Game (temp.)” will be released. In addition, a number of key titles from thirdparty publishers are scheduled for release. For “Wii U,” in addition to titles such as “Splatoon” and “Yoshi’s Woolly World,” “Mario Maker (temp.)” which offers a new taste to the 2D Mario series will be released this year marking the 30th year since the launch of the original “Super Mario Bros.” game.



And DLC is confirmed.








GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zigzag991

Ack double post.


BUT STIL YEEEEEEAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

It could just be that the report was written referring to the dlc we just had, and it may have been written before DLC 2 was even out.

But still. HYYYYPE. I want more. I'm a greedy greedy.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Cannot say no to more MK8 DLC especially thanks to 200CC. Although I seriously hope there are no more clone characters for later DLC zel.

Actually speaking of clone characters, why Baby Rosalina and not the Child Rosalina mentioned in her SMG backstory? @_@;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> And DLC is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!


I want Star Fox X MK8 and Kirby X MK8!


----------



## Pokemanz

Good to know, but who knows when it might be released? Could take a year or two, tbh.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Good to know, but who knows when it might be released? Could take a year or two, tbh.


I expect the DLC packs will be announced at E3. And the 3rd will be released on August, and the 4th December. Highly doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> I expect at E3. Does anyone highly doubt this?



Well, the new AC DLC was literally just released. I would think they'd give it time...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Maybe the same month they announced the first set of DLC packs, which is August then.


----------



## Amissapanda

Psst. It's Monday.

YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!

Same place, same time. _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ will be here in about 2 hours. Rev up those engines~


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amissapanda said:


> Psst. It's Monday.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!
> 
> Same place, same time. _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ will be here in about 2 hours. Rev up those engines~



This really should just be a daily occurance. 

Though I might be a little late tonight.


----------



## Zigzag991

Jinglefruit said:


> This really should just be a daily occurance.
> 
> Though I might be a little late tonight.



It really should.


----------



## Chaotix

I'll be there.


----------



## Amissapanda

It’s that time again!

*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE at 8:30PM EST, which is in about *10* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/chat!  See you on the tracks~


----------



## Zigzag991

I'M SORRY I CAN'T HELP IT I LEGITIMATELY LOVE YOSHI CIRCUIT IT'S SUCH A GOOD COURSE


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Zigzag991 said:


> I'M SORRY I CAN'T HELP IT I LEGITIMATELY LOVE YOSHI CIRCUIT IT'S SUCH A GOOD COURSE



SO MUCH SALT. SO SO SO MUCH SALT.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LaBelleFleur said:


> SO MUCH SALT. SO SO SO MUCH SALT.



As cool an idea it is to go to the Universal Studios Nintendo zone thing, I think it'd be more fitting if we organised a field trip to Salt Lake City.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jinglefruit said:


> As cool an idea it is to go to the Universal Studios Nintendo zone thing, I think it'd be more fitting if we organised a field trip to Salt Lake City.



We can all meet up there and then fly to Universal Studios Nintendo together, LOL.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It's been awhile since my sister and I have played Mario Kart 8, but did they update it so we have to share the screen? Before I thought my sister could use the Gamepad screen and I could use the TV. Now it's painful to play races.


----------



## Cress

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's been awhile since my sister and I have played Mario Kart 8, but did they update it so we have to share the screen? Before I thought my sister could use the Gamepad screen and I could use the TV. Now it's painful to play races.



I never remember that being a feature, and I do play a lot of local multiplayer. Were you thinking of a different game, like Hyrule Warriors?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I never remember that being a feature, and I do play a lot of local multiplayer. Were you thinking of a different game, like Hyrule Warriors?



No, I haven't played that one yet. I really don't remember the Gamepad having the splitscreen at least. After playing for awhile it wasn't so bad, but levels with the sharp turns were troublesome. It would be nice if there was an option for first player getting the Gamepad screen and second player getting the TV though if you didn't want splitscreen.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Do I just suck at racing? Or do I just have common bad luck from items? Cause through the past few weeks, or even since release date, I constantly lose a lot.


----------



## FireNinja1

Paperboy012305 said:


> Do I just suck at racing? Or do I just have common bad luck from items? Cause through the past few weeks, or even since release date, I constantly lose a lot.


Do you firehop? Because that's how you win

Don't ever frontrun for the first 2 laps unless you know you can pull a huge lead. I prefer bagging the first lap and moving up the ranks. At that point it's all up to items.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Do I just suck at racing? Or do I just have common bad luck from items? Cause through the past few weeks, or even since release date, I constantly lose a lot.



I feel you. I have the absolute worst luck in Mario Kart it's not even funny. It's so consistent that I can actually predict exactly what's going to happen. For example, a few days ago I was frontrunning Royal Raceway and on the last lap I predicted that I was going to be target shocked by a CPU when I was crossing the glider section. _It happened_. I came in 8th that race.
There are times when I have awesome winning streaks, but that's just what they are: streaks. After a few races/battles it will end and I'll do awful the rest of the night.

I'm on hiatus from Mario Kart for now. I've been doing awful in battles and at this point it doesn't make me mad but rather depressed. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I feel you. I have the absolute worst luck in Mario Kart it's not even funny. It's so consistent that I can actually predict exactly what's going to happen. For example, a few days ago I was frontrunning Royal Raceway and on the last lap I predicted that I was going to be target shocked by a CPU when I was crossing the glider section. _It happened_. I came in 8th that race.
> There are times when I have awesome winning streaks, but that's just what they are: streaks. After a few races/battles it will end and I'll do awful the rest of the night.
> 
> I'm on hiatus from Mario Kart for now. I've been doing awful in battles and at this point it doesn't make me mad but rather depressed. :/


Oh really? Huh. I always thought you were ace at Mario Kart and constantly got in the positive places and usually never the negitive.

I'm actually the polar opposite of you. Except for battles, I never do them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It feels horrible getting hit by an item and directly after someone slams into you shoving you to the side.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I need to write down the courses I love/hate to share with you all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone take shortcuts in the course Cheese Land on this game?
I sure don't. I wouldn't want to cut the cheese. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Just your Monday reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST!


----------



## Paperboy012305

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone take shortcuts in the course Cheese Land on this game?
> I sure don't. I wouldn't want to cut the cheese. XD


Just a question. What does "cut the cheese" mean?

And I need to, just to get ahead of people, duh. And while i'm in 1st, when i'm near the finish line on the final lap. I hope for the best people don't cut the cheese, unless I do myself.



Amissapanda said:


> Just your Monday reminder that *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* is tonight at 8:30PM EST!


I might actually join, I have improved a little bit, and I do a pretty good job at shell/banana sniping. And I also drop out when a Blue Shell is incoming when people are close to me.

Just don't prove me wrong when I said I improved a little bit, its just the items that hit me and clumsiness when i'm standing behind a racer holding an item and zooming too close to it or they drop the item.


----------



## Amissapanda

Dude, don't even worry. Mario Kart is like 5% skill and 95% duck. That's the truth of it. I have terrible duck, but I don't consider myself a bad racer. Frankly, if you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, you can go from the top of the pack to the back in seconds. And the items are so terrible in the back of the pack that you're likely to get stuck there, too.

Anyone who boasts about Mario Kart skills is full of it. Go ahead and put that on a resume and see how far it takes you. lol


----------



## Javocado

next monday is a holiday aka no escuela aka





- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Just a question. What does "cut the cheese" mean?
> .




fart slang

ex: pls jav refrain from cutting the cheese at the dinner table thx


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Dude, don't even worry. Mario Kart is like 5% skill and 95% duck.


Man, those rates are even better than mine ;_;


----------



## JasonBurrows

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just a question. What does "cut the cheese" mean?
> 
> And I need to, just to get ahead of people, duh. And while i'm in 1st, when i'm near the finish line on the final lap. I hope for the best people don't cut the cheese, unless I do myself.


That is exactly what it means... Finding ways to shorten your lap due to taking shortcuts, you are technically cutting the cheese because the whole place is _pretty much_ made of cheese.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Amissapanda said:


> Dude, don't even worry. Mario Kart is like 5% skill and 95% duck.



It might be 10% skill if they reduced the blue shell rate a **** ton. It happens almost every match when I'm in first. Either that or stop giving the person in first the coin item when they already have 10 and give them the horn. Red shells are just as bad though. If you're airborne that thing will hover right under you until you land right on top of it. I say if you're in the air it should pass you.


----------



## Pokemanz

DarkDesertFox said:


> Red shells are just as bad though. If you're airborne that thing will hover right under you until you land right on top of it. I say if you're in the air it should pass you.



Agreed. In fact they should just bring back the cannon "invincibility" and apply it to glider sections. People target you like crazy hoping to knock you out of the air.


----------



## Javocado

lowkey forgot how it feels to have something behind you and to be able to get another box


----------



## Cress

I got my Vilager amiibo today, so expect me to use only the Villager mii outfit tonight.

Jingle and I will win with our rare amiibo costumes. :3


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got my Vilager amiibo today, so expect me to use only the Villager mii outfit tonight.
> 
> Jingle and I will win with our rare amiibo costumes. :3



I have it too. : P


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got my Vilager amiibo today, so expect me to use only the Villager mii outfit tonight.
> 
> Jingle and I will win with our rare amiibo costumes. :3



 Villager outfit does look so much better than bedhead villager. And all AC related everything > Mario chars. 

Although, you'll have to rep the villager amiibo without me, I'm away at the moment, no Wii U, no Mario Kart, holes in my heart. :c


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you're airborne that thing will hover right under you until you land right on top of it. I say if you're in the air it should pass you.


I did this in Wario Stadium once with a banana peel. The red shell was chasing after me, and I did a trick on the 2nd boost pad where those 2 circling fireball thingys are. After I landed on the ground I landed on the shell and it didn't hit the banana at all! I swear, red shells are clever. Recently, the red shell went over me and hit me right in the face. I said "Nope, that's fair".



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got my Vilager amiibo today, so expect me to use only the Villager mii outfit tonight.
> 
> Jingle and I will win with our rare amiibo costumes. :3


So Villager amiibos are back on the shelves! I may be on the lookout for one this weekend.


----------



## Zigzag991

Hey Manda (DON'T KILL ME), West finally got a Wii U two days ago and wanted to join in, so, *IF YOU WANT TO*, could you add his NNID? 

It's: WestCoast707650


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, and Manda. The one who hosts MK8 Monday *MADNESS!!!!* Make sure you add me too. Or I could go to another friend and click on what they are joining. Which is obvious.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hey guys, Manda is live! 
http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can she add me? Or am I too late?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm too late... I'll never join.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Ugh. I hate being stuck in the back. Red shells galore.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ugh. I hate being stuck in the back. Red shells galore.


More like. Getting constantly hit by items galore.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone wanna hop on and kart?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Anyone wanna hop on and kart?


I've been looking for a TBTer to play Mario Kart with other TBTers, feels so long. Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, its getting late for me, so next time.


----------



## Zigzag991

Ack sorry I'm jumping on now.


----------



## Cress

I'll join in a few minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just hit 5,000 VR woop!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> Ack sorry I'm jumping on now.


So. Does me saying that I can drop out, and improved on sniping in Neo Bowser City proof enough for ya?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boy oh boy, that was fun, but I gotta run. Thanks for playing Zigzag991! But now I must sleep while the day cycles one by one.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Which amiibo Racing Suits have people unlocked?

I have unlocked all of the following amiibo Racing Suits.

-Mario
-Link
-Bowser
-Wario
-Sonic
-Mega Man
-Toad

I could unlock all of the other amiibo Racing Suits if I REALLY wanted to...
_But... Villager, Rosalina and PAC-Man... are... so... rare..._
I can soon unlock the Pikmin amiibo Racing Suit from July 17th as I have two Olimar amiibo preordered.


----------



## Paperboy012305

JasonBurrows said:


> Which amiibo Racing Suits have people unlocked?
> 
> I have unlocked all of the following amiibo Racing Suits.
> 
> -Mario
> -Link
> -Bowser
> -Wario
> -Sonic
> -Mega Man
> -Toad
> 
> I could unlock all of the other amiibo Racing Suits if I REALLY wanted to...
> _But... Villager, Rosalina and PAC-Man... are... so... rare..._
> I can soon unlock the Pikmin amiibo Racing Suit from July 17th as I have two Olimar amiibo preordered.


I don't have any of them. Still aiming for my first bought Amiibo to be Villager.

I looked in the stores to see if I could find him, but no luck. Amazon is the only place left I can look.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I have Villager, Link (via Toon Link) and Yoshi unlocked. 
I aim to get Olimar and Bowser in July ~ because I'm hoping, like Toon Link, Bowser Jr will unlock the Bowser costume.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, I know that people don't like race courses as battle courses, but you know what's strange? On how they didn't add the DLC tracks as new battle courses.
If they did, though. They must add Yoshi Circuit, Excitebike Arena, Dragon Driftway? (I know there's a drop at the back of the finish line, but they can add steps to it like they did to N64 Yoshi Valley) SNES Rainbow Road, Baby Park and Super Bell Subway. Maybe in the next update.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, I know that people don't like race courses as battle courses, but you know what's strange? On how they didn't add the DLC tracks as new battle courses.
> If they did, though. They must add Yoshi Circuit, Excitebike Arena, Dragon Driftway? (I know there's a drop at the back of the finish line, but they can add steps to it like they did to N64 Yoshi Valley) SNES Rainbow Road, Baby Park and Super Bell Subway. Maybe in the next update.



YES. Ugh, stop designing new tracks and give us battle courses already!!
I mean, how cool would it be if they gave some tracks a battle arena version? Like, not how they have it now with the full track, but some kind of edited arena version?
For example, battling on a stage in Electrodrome? Or at the top of Grumble Volcano? OR have an arena in the city from City Folk for the AC track! For Baby Park we could battle in that park square area we see in the background.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> YES. Ugh, stop designing new tracks and give us battle courses already!!
> I mean, how cool would it be if they gave some tracks a battle arena version? Like, not how they have it now with the full track, but some kind of edited arena version?
> For example, battling on a stage in Electrodrome? Or at the top of Grumble Volcano? OR have an arena in the city from City Folk for the AC track! For Baby Park we could battle in that park square area we see in the background.


Wait, so you mean you only want battle courses in the next DLC pack?
Oh yeah! That sounds nice. I'd like to see a Chinese battle arena like a giant dojo but shadow like. And a sewers maybe? *Cough. Piranha Plant Slide Cough* And how about a crystal cave?


----------



## Murray

JasonBurrows said:


> Which amiibo Racing Suits have people unlocked?
> 
> I have unlocked all of the following amiibo Racing Suits.
> 
> -Mario
> -Link
> -Bowser
> -Wario
> -Sonic
> -Mega Man
> -Toad
> 
> I could unlock all of the other amiibo Racing Suits if I REALLY wanted to...
> _But... Villager, Rosalina and PAC-Man... are... so... rare..._
> I can soon unlock the Pikmin amiibo Racing Suit from July 17th as I have two Olimar amiibo preordered.



wow surprised you opened your mariokart 8 copy tbh


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Murray said:


> wow surprised you opened your mariokart 8 copy tbh



I'm surprised he opened his Amiibos.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm surprised he opened his Amiibos.


Are they not supposed to be opened?


----------



## Loriii

Oh well, it's been a while. Hopefully I can join later to play with you guys (if I wake up early, it's midnight time here)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Murray said:


> wow surprised you opened your mariokart 8 copy tbh


I brought two of them, so that was sorted as soon as I got home. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight! As usual, at *8:30*PM EST~

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

So as not to clutter things, this is the only notice I'll be putting up.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeee, we need more than only 7-8 people like last week, we need a full house!

I'm going to play as the Dong again, he's just too precious in Mario Kart tbh.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hyogo said:


> Yeee, we need more than only 7-8 people like last week, we need a full house!
> 
> I'm going to play as the Dong again, he's just too precious in Mario Kart tbh.



I think a few of us couldn't make last week. But I'm back this week atleast and I've been playing with my friend all weekend and online today, so I'm ready to blowout my engine at the start of every race all night.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Manda better add me, or i'm missing out on another MKMM.


----------



## Hyoshido

Send her a PM or message on her profile.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> Send her a PM or message on her profile.


I did, no response yet.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> I did, no response yet.



Go to her stream on Twitch and ask in the chat!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Go to her stream on Twitch and ask in the chat!


But of course, I need an account which i'm never.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'll ask for ya'. (I think she declined it last week because she thought you were a random person but I'm not sure so you might have to resend it)


----------



## Paperboy012305

She added me. Lets do this!


----------



## Paperboy012305

That was pretty good! I'll play soon if shes still going.


----------



## Zigzag991

She is, she just disconnects every set to let people change characters and all that.


----------



## Hyoshido

Never againnnnn.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> She is, she just disconnects every set to let people change characters and all that.


Ok. Wait, change characters? I'll still be the Villager. What could go wrong?


----------



## Loriii

I'm getting murdered after almost a month of not playing ugghhh lol but I'm having fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

I was on a hot streak! And that Blue Shell thing, its called dropping out.

Well. See y'all next Monday! (I won't do it again, promise )


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> I was on a hot streak! And that Blue Shell thing, its called dropping out.
> 
> Well. See y'all next Monday! (I won't do it again, promise )



Yeah, but usually in Mandas streams we don't often do stuff like that. Firehopping, 'dropping out', linespamming, targetting with stars, hitting people with red shells purposefully when they're gliding, those sort of spiteful things like that, most of us avoid doing. 
Friendly races as opposed to the hellfest of global racing. Though you were new to it all, and not in the chat at the time, so I doubt anyone was too bothered. I think it just threw everyone when it happened.


Aaanyway, thanks as always for the Stream Manda. So many salty runbacks this time considering we done 1 or 2 less cups than usual. O:


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, but usually in Mandas streams we don't often do stuff like that. Firehopping, 'dropping out', linespamming, targetting with stars, hitting people with red shells purposefully when they're gliding, those sort of spiteful things like that, most of us avoid doing.
> Friendly races as opposed to the hellfest of global racing. Though you were new to it all, and not in the chat at the time, so I doubt anyone was too bothered. I think it just threw everyone when it happened.
> 
> 
> Aaanyway, thanks as always for the Stream Manda. So many salty runbacks this time considering we done 1 or 2 less cups than usual. O:



Pretty much this in its entirety. 

And no problem, Jingle. Had to cut it down tonight since I started a half hour later than usual due to those technical difficulties. Funny thing is, I don't think any of those salty runbacks were actually intentional salty runbacks. Just people who weren't there earlier picking courses we already played. lol


----------



## Hyoshido

This is me when I'm in 3rd-1st place in Amissa's streams.

u guys rly make things brutal.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> This is me when I'm in 3rd-1st place in Amissa's streams.
> 
> u guys rly make things brutal.


That's me when i'm worldwide race.



Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, but usually in Mandas streams we don't often do stuff like that. Firehopping, 'dropping out', linespamming, targetting with stars, hitting people with red shells purposefully when they're gliding, those sort of spiteful things like that, most of us avoid doing.
> Friendly races as opposed to the hellfest of global racing. Though you were new to it all, and not in the chat at the time, so I doubt anyone was too bothered. I think it just threw everyone when it happened.


Oh, so I see. I never thought those were against the rules, (I knew firehopping was against the rules) but never the rest. I won't do them next time. (If you didn't ban me.) And what does linespamming mean?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> This is me when I'm in 3rd-1st place in Amissa's streams.
> 
> u guys rly make things brutal.


That's me when i'm worldwide race.



Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, but usually in Mandas streams we don't often do stuff like that. Firehopping, 'dropping out', linespamming, targetting with stars, hitting people with red shells purposefully when they're gliding, those sort of spiteful things like that, most of us avoid doing.
> Friendly races as opposed to the hellfest of global racing. Though you were new to it all, and not in the chat at the time, so I doubt anyone was too bothered. I think it just threw everyone when it happened.


Oh, so I see. I never thought those were against the rules, (I knew firehopping was against the rules) but never the rest. I won't do them next time (If you don't ban me.) And what does linespamming mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, THERE it posted. I'm not sure why it didn't post before.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, so I see. I never thought those were against the rules, (I knew firehopping was against the rules) but never the rest. I won't do them next time. (If you didn't ban me.) And what does linespamming mean?



Eh, am sure it was fine.
Linespam is where people fire things backwards as they cross the finish line just to screw up people right before they finish.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Eh, am sure it was fine.
> Linespam is where people fire things backwards as they cross the finish line just to screw up people right before they finish.


Ok then, and thx for letting me know what Linespamming means.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Time for me to continue going for all the 3-star trophies tonight ahehe...Hopefully my burning stomach doesn't stop me.



EDIT: YEAH I'VE DONE IT! Every last cup on every difficulty has been 3-starred zel!


----------



## KainAronoele

Are we allowed to ask ppl to play online on here?
If so, want to find a couple/few ppl to do a cup or 2 with ~


----------



## Javocado

KainAronoele said:


> Are we allowed to ask ppl to play online on here?
> If so, want to find a couple/few ppl to do a cup or 2 with ~



Yeah no problemo.
I'm down for some MK as it has been awhile.
I'll hit ya up when I'm home.


----------



## Paperboy012305

KainAronoele said:


> Are we allowed to ask ppl to play online on here?
> If so, want to find a couple/few ppl to do a cup or 2 with ~


Yeah, Zigzag991 has been doing it for a long time.

I'll add you now, let me know when to start.


----------



## KainAronoele

Javocado said:


> Yeah no problemo.
> I'm down for some MK as it has been awhile.
> I'll hit ya up when I'm home.



Ok, cool ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

We can even go in a private group! (Did Jav call dibs on it?)


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> We can even go in a private group! (Did Jav call dibs on it?)



I'm not gonna be home for like 45 dude go nuts haha


----------



## KainAronoele

Paperboy012305 said:


> We can even go in a private group! (Did Jav call dibs on it?)



Oh, how do you do that? :0


----------



## Paperboy012305

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, how do you do that? :0


I go to Online and friends and select create room. You can create the rules of your own, what class, items, CPU Difficulty, ETC. I won't be using that mic, even if other people will hear me or not.


----------



## KainAronoele

Paperboy012305 said:


> I go to Online and friends and select create room. You can create the rules of your own, what class, items, CPU Difficulty, ETC. I won't be using that mic, even if other people will hear me or not.



Ohh, right right. I usually just think of it as a friend room so wasn't sure.
Could you host? I have one of my bro's friends added on here but I don't like playing with him lol, and sometimes if I'm host he just randomly joins in.


----------



## Paperboy012305

KainAronoele said:


> Ohh, right right. I usually just think of it as a friend room so wasn't sure.
> Could you host? I have one of my bro's friends added on here but I don't like playing with him lol, and sometimes if I'm host he just randomly joins in.


I have created a room. Come join!


----------



## KainAronoele

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have created a room. Come join!



Can we play like 100cc next cup? xD
I've only had the game for like a month and I haven't gotten used to 150 yet, and I've never tried 20, so it's murdering me > .< lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Oooh y'all playing? Can I join in lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Oooh y'all playing? Can I join in lol


Lucky you, I just ended a room. I'll add u in and make another.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Can we play like 100cc next cup? xD
> I've only had the game for like a month and I haven't gotten used to 150 yet, and I've never tried 20, so it's murdering me > .< lol


I'm sorry, I didn't know. I'm just so used to 200cc you know?

- - - Post Merge - - -

New group added!


----------



## KainAronoele

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lucky you, I just ended a room. I'll add u in and make another.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't know. I'm just so used to 200cc you know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> New group added!



Yeahh, join!

Yeah, it's ok xD prolly should have said something beforehand to be safe lol. My fault ~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, not bad. Another go or no?


----------



## Pokemanz

GG's you two! DC'd twice so I'm not coming back. :/


----------



## KainAronoele

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, not bad. Another go or no?



I gotta keep an eye out for my bro, he'll be home soon.
Maybe later! ^^

GG guys ~ sorry I'm horrible xD


----------



## KainAronoele

Double post > .<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok then. GG indeed! And sorry you got DC'd twice Nat. (Explains why your mii looked different a sec there)


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok then. GG indeed! And sorry you got DC'd twice Nat. (Explains why your mii looked different a sec there)



Yeah first time I did the Mii switch trick but the second time I didn't bother xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Yeah first time I did the Mii switch trick but the second time I didn't bother xD


Oh. And there's a Mii switch trick? Plz explain and what it can preform.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. And there's a Mii switch trick? Plz explain and what it can preform.



Well you know how some people play with Miis that are different from their profile Mii? Usually this can only be done when you play as a Mii. You then show up in that room as whatever Mii you're playing as. But the trick lets you show up as a different Mii while still playing as another character.

At the character select screen, select Mii and pick which one you want to show up as. Then back out and choose the character you want to play as. Simple as that. 
You'll have to do this every time you enter a new room though as it only lasts until you leave.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Well you know how some people play with Miis that are different from their profile Mii? Usually this can only be done when you play as a Mii. You then show up in that room as whatever Mii you're playing as. But the trick lets you show up as a different Mii while still playing as another character.
> 
> At the character select screen, select Mii and pick which one you want to show up as. Then back out and choose the character you want to play as. Simple as that.
> You'll have to do this every time you enter a new room though as it only lasts until you leave.


Oh ok then. So I can create a better Mii instead of my profile Mii and choose that instead of my main Mii and other people can see me race while I have that selected Mii right?


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh ok then. So I can create a better Mii instead of my profile Mii and choose that instead of my main Mii and other people can see me race while I have that selected Mii right?



Yep. Using the trick you can show up as any Mii online when using another character. But again, you'll have to do this every time you have to select your character.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Yep. Using the trick you can show up as any Mii online when using another character. But again, you'll have to do this every time you have to select your character.


Ok. I'll let people see me better as my 3DS Mii which I updated a lot better.


----------



## Panazel Maria

I don't get why the Animal Crossing course is so popular. Sure, it's neat that it has four different versions, with the course gimmicks changing accordingly, but otherwise the course itself is not all that interesting (save for the fact that the entire course is on ground XD). I always end up picking another course in online play zel.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Panazel Maria said:


> I don't get why the Animal Crossing course is so popular. Sure, it's neat that it has four different versions, with the course gimmicks changing accordingly, but otherwise the course itself is not all that interesting (save for the fact that the entire course is on ground XD). I always end up picking another course in online play zel.



Winter makes me want to put metal in the microwave and wire myself to the wii u in the hopes I get transported there. And the Toy Day clip of music. <3
Autumn's sunset sky is the most beautiful of all the things. 
And spring and summer are pretty okay and still better than most tracks on the game imo.

So yah, fav, pick every time, don't even complain if I hit Resetti and come last, still got HD AC experience.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Panazel Maria said:


> I don't get why the Animal Crossing course is so popular. Sure, it's neat that it has four different versions, with the course gimmicks changing accordingly, but otherwise the course itself is not all that interesting (save for the fact that the entire course is on ground XD). I always end up picking another course in online play zel.


My guess is because its a simple track, and not the crossover itself. And like they said. "The DLC Pack #2 isn't the most exciting DLC to be released then the 1st" So that would mean that there aren't many Mario Kart & Animal Crossing fans, is my guess.


----------



## Hyoshido

Tonight is the night where Ganondork rises.

I will not be called Hyogo, so don't go sobbing that I'm not around ;_;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Is there even going to be a Mario Kart Monday Madness today? Or did Splatoon take over?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is there even going to be a Mario Kart Monday Madness today? Or did Splatoon take over?



IDK, It looks Lika Manda just hasn't been online for her usual announcements. I'd be good for either.


----------



## Hyoshido

Aint said anything to me on skype, beats me then.

Dunno if I should bother, I'm sleepy zzz


----------



## Jinglefruit

Oh, it's on! It just appeared on my tumblr dash.  Inb4 a wild manda appears


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll play for a lil then I guess.

Ganondork time, woo.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Oh, it's on! It just appeared on my tumblr dash.  Inb4 a wild manda appears


Cool!

"A wild Worldwide Race appeared! GO PAPERBOY012305! What will Paperboy012305 do? "Run" got away safely"

"A wild Manda appears! Manda used stream! Paperboy012305 used join the stream! But both failed because she's not streaming yet"

Lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

That was fun! I'll be getting in first again next week. (Train hard, especially Jingle and Squigoon)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> That was fun! I'll be getting in first again next week. (Train hard, especially Jingle and Squigoon)



'Scuse you, I beat you some times (like twice? xP) and came 11th others. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> That was fun! I'll be getting in first again next week. (Train hard, especially Jingle and Squigoon)



'Scuse you, I beat you some times (like twice? xP) and came 11th others. xD


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahh, sorry, guys! I don't update about MK8 Monday Madness here anymore, as I feel it's kind of repetitive and cluttering. I figure those who have been playing by now know when I stream, etc. I do updates for it on tumblr and twitter (and twitch will automatically update you when I go live if you follow me on there), if you really need a heads up. 

I just don't come here all that often anymore, so my apologies! : )


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> 'Scuse you, I beat you some times (like twice? xP) and came 11th others. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse you, I beat you some times (like twice? xP) and came 11th others. xD


Oh, I must be thinking of when you got a gold this week.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, I must be thinking of when you got a gold this week.



I have no idea how I got that gold, Officer! I just left my car parked here and it was there when I returned! Honest.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> I have no idea how I got that gold, Officer! I just left my car parked here and it was there when I returned! Honest.


Its the duck, the duck was proud of your duckiness. QUACK!


----------



## Javocado

Anyone wanna race in a few?
It's been awhile for ya boi


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Anyone wanna race in a few?
> It's been awhile for ya boi


I'll join anyone who asks! I must be a Mario Kart 8 maniac.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Hmm....
You know, I should really start asking people to race here...Maybe I'll just go ahead and say I'm open...
(Also my license aaaa)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Panazel Maria said:


> Hmm....
> You know, I should really start asking people to race here...Maybe I'll just go ahead and say I'm open...
> (Also my license aaaa)


I added you whenever you want to race. And how did you get your MK8 License to look like that? That's not normal. (And by that I meant your character)


----------



## Panazel Maria

I just edited the picture myself. I was going to put doraemon originally, but then I realized I had no good art of him in my stash so I picked my favorite Touhou character instead.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Panazel Maria said:


> I just edited the picture myself. I was going to put doraemon originally, but then I realized I had no good art of him in my stash so I picked my favorite Touhou character instead.


Oh. I'm shocked that the link to level up your license still works since you photoshopped it.


----------



## Pokemanz

I have become a ghost on MK8 and probably will remain so forever.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. I'm shocked that the link to level up your license still works since you photoshopped it.



The link is attached to the image, not the image itself lol. I could have my license link on my rotating sig if I wanted.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I have become a ghost on MK8 and probably will remain so forever.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is attached to the image, not the image itself lol. I could have my license link on my rotating sig if I wanted.


Wait, does that mean your ditching Mario Kart 8 forever? Or do you mean battles?

Oh, ok. I get it.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, does that mean your ditching Mario Kart 8 forever? Or do you mean battles?



Nah I mean in general. I've lost interest in MK8 and Splatoon now has my full attention.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Nah I mean in general. I've lost interest in MK8 and Splatoon now has my full attention.


Oh. 

Well, was nice racing with you. Good luck being a sniper in Spatoon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And by that, I mean a pro sniper.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Don't get it confused, I use my alt Mii "Ant" because I don't like the look on my main Mii. I hope you understand.


----------



## Hyoshido

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't get it confused, I use my alt Mii "Ant" because I don't like the look on my main Mii. I hope you understand.


Then just register that Mii as your user Mii, lmao.


----------



## Nay

Oh hey, I did not know this thread existed!!
Hmu anyone I would love to race sometime~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyogo said:


> Then just register that Mii as your user Mii, lmao.


I did not know you could do that. I did it anyway. Thx, tho.


----------



## Amissapanda

By the way, I got about 8 or 9 new adds lately on Wii U, assumed to be interested in playing MK8, and I have no idea who *ANY* of them are.

If you're from here (the TBT community) and you added me without being added back yet, please send me a PM with what your username was so I can add you back. I just don't feel comfortable adding all of these people I don't know or recognize. : S


----------



## Panazel Maria

I can't believe this...
when I was trying to play MK8 with my cousin earlier, we couldn't find ANYONE online. We got only like two people and then never saw anyone in DLC1+DLC2 worldwide again. Like holy zel O_O
Has MK8 lost its life?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Panazel Maria said:


> I can't believe this...
> when I was trying to play MK8 with my cousin earlier, we couldn't find ANYONE online. We got only like two people and then never saw anyone in DLC1+DLC2 worldwide again. Like holy zel O_O
> Has MK8 lost its life?


It could be because the recent DLC from Smash Bros, the Splatoon game, or something else that's keeping their attention away from Mario Kart.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Paperboy012305 said:


> It could be because the recent DLC from Smash Bros, the Splatoon game, or something else that's keeping their attention away from Mario Kart.



Soon after I said that, I went to play MK8 for a little bit and I found a full roster of players. I guess I was just having some bad luck at the time I tried.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Panazel Maria said:


> Soon after I said that, I went to play MK8 for a little bit and I found a full roster of players. I guess I was just having some bad luck at the time I tried.


Yeah, it does that. If you quit a race, you get a punishment. And that is not being able to find racers. I think, its a guess.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, it does that. If you quit a race, you get a punishment. And that is not being able to find racers. I think, its a guess.



Nah, that can't be right. I had just booted up the game and my cousin and I went into online 2P Worldwide and couldn't find anyone. I didn't leave a race (I never leave one unless I get d/ced).

Btw, let me go add you right now. I forgot to do that weeks ago...


----------



## Espionage

Anyone know when the next kart is coming for 3DS? I think the 3DS is up to 7 isn't?


----------



## Panazel Maria

Espionage said:


> Anyone know when the next kart is coming for 3DS? I think the 3DS is up to 7 isn't?



Unless it's exclusive to the "New" 3DS, there probably won't be another 3DS one. Nintendo has always made only one Mario Kart per system.


----------



## piichinu

what is it about this game that makes people so mad? and then they start to hate their friends?


----------



## Javocado

triple shells
blue shells
green shells snipes
banana snipes
bullet williams 
lightning off a ramp with no track under
fire hopping fux 
battle mode

Etc.


----------



## Pokemanz

^Basically all the unfair crap in the game. It makes it totally awful for casual players because no matter how hard they try they can't keep up with the OP players. Plus bad things ALWAYS happen to you. Always.


----------



## piichinu

In battle I swear it feels like people with more balloons get better items than I do


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> ^Basically all the unfair crap in the game. It makes it totally awful for casual players because no matter how hard they try they can't keep up with the OP players. Plus bad things ALWAYS happen to you. Always.


That's why this game is only luck based. And if your luck betrays you, that's when anger takes over.


----------



## JCnator

I don't have a problem with luck itself; it's just how the hit-stun is too punishing to make the game less reliant on luck, something that has persisted since the inception of Super Mario Kart. Getting hit by multiple items in a row ensure that you'll be unlikely coming back to where you were even if you're skilled. Mario Kart 8 had it much worse with the newly rethought items and item balance, especially when it's determined by how far you are from the 1st place racer as opposed to simply position-based, therefore giving you the least logical items if that racer is too far away from you. That's pretty much the reason why I quit Mario Kart 8 long time ago, simply because I couldn't bear breaking another controller due of its obnoxiously asinine item system.

We should blame on the punishing hit-stun coming from colliding on certain obstacles and items, as because a single mistake will already cost you a lot of time unless you're too far away from the 2nd place racer.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Honestly, I don't like the "distance" from 1st idea either. I mean seriously...
If you're far enough ahead in 1st place, it's possible for 2nd place to get TRIPLE REDS. This is even worse than a blue shell since it means you're almost guaranteed to get hit at least twice.

Also, getting hit by multiple items in a row sucks. I kinda wish the game gave you some invincibility frames after taking a hit in races so you have a chance to recover rather than being a sitting duck for green shells or items held behind karts.


----------



## Pokemanz

Panazel Maria said:


> ...rather than being a sitting duck for green shells or items held behind karts.



Don't even get me started on held items like bananas or green shells. I always run into them because somehow that player in 1st that was so far ahead is now going slow enough for me to bump them. But no one ever runs into my held items. Strange...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Don't even get me started on held items like bananas or green shells. I always run into them because somehow that player in 1st that was so far ahead is now going slow enough for me to bump them. But no one ever runs into my held items. Strange...


Oh really? Get this. When i'm too close to a racer in 1st while the person in 1st has a green shell, they freaking let go of the item so it can hit me while the person in 1st is so far away. Its like (Hey, your catching up, that's cool! *Hits me with green shell* well get the **** outta here!)


----------



## Radda

Can this be General Mario Kart?
I really don't know where to ask people to play with so I'll be asking about it here?

Also anyone know some really good JP players for MK8 and who uploads videos?


----------



## piichinu

Have you people seen the triple trolls in battle? They take all three greens, hit you, wait, hit you, wait and deliver the final hit. And that's it, you're out for the rest of the game


----------



## Panazel Maria

piimisu said:


> Have you people seen the triple trolls in battle? They take all three greens, hit you, wait, hit you, wait and deliver the final hit. And that's it, you're out for the rest of the game



Invincibility frames patch, now. That's just bad.
...Wait, don't you get them already? @_@ That's weird as zel.


----------



## Azza

piimisu said:


> Have you people seen the triple trolls in battle? They take all three greens, hit you, wait, hit you, wait and deliver the final hit. And that's it, you're out for the rest of the game



Hahahah thats me! Its just to fun and tempting c:


----------



## Pokemanz

piimisu said:


> Have you people seen the triple trolls in battle? They take all three greens, hit you, wait, hit you, wait and deliver the final hit. And that's it, you're out for the rest of the game



I might do that but only twice. I'll throw something forward, drive past and throw something behind. But that's only when I'm really desperate for points. If not I'll just give them a chance.

Now if they did something similar to me... I won't be so generous.


----------



## piichinu

Azza said:


> Hahahah thats me! Its just to fun and tempting c:


maybe u shouldn't bc it's cheap and ruins the match for people



Pokemanz said:


> I might do that but only twice. I'll throw something forward, drive past and throw something behind. But that's only when I'm really desperate for points. If not I'll just give them a chance.
> 
> Now if they did something similar to me... I won't be so generous.


that's fine but I'm talking about the people who don't move at all and just stand there right next to you


----------



## Javocado

i'll probably hop on this today
it's been ages

i always say i will but you know smash is always in there and i can't say no to smash lol
but yeah most def today

hmu if you're tryna vroom vroom


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

piimisu said:


> Have you people seen the triple trolls in battle? They take all three greens, hit you, wait, hit you, wait and deliver the final hit. And that's it, you're out for the rest of the game



Happens to me a lot actually. If it is done to me I will do the same to them. If done to me twice I will just troll them until they leave the room.


----------



## piichinu

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Happens to me a lot actually. If it is done to me I will do the same to them. If done to me twice I will just troll them until they leave the room.


same actually, and if i see them do it to someone else ill do it to them too. i love when they post "not fair!" after it happens to them


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

piimisu said:


> same actually, and if i see them do it to someone else ill do it to them too. i love when they post "not fair!" after it happens to them



About that, I saw someone trolling a player that wasn't moving at all. I trolled them with triple greens and when I won the person was spamming the not fair comment. I thought to myself “says the guy trolling a non moving target.” I beat him again and then he ragequits. It was a very satisying victory!


----------



## Amissapanda

Just an update/reminder that _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ still runs _every Monday_ at *8:30PM EST*! I just don't post it here anymore, since it felt like it was getting pretty cluttering in this thread updating about it every week. 

Feel free to come and watch/chat when it goes live! http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

If you need the more constant updates, I always update when I go live via Twitter and tumblr.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Just an update/reminder that _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ still runs _every Monday_ at *8:30PM EST*! I just don't post it here anymore, since it felt like it was getting pretty cluttering in this thread updating about it every week.
> 
> Feel free to come and watch/chat when it goes live! http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> If you need the more constant updates, I always update when I go live via Twitter and tumblr.



If you were wondering why you don't see me around on this anymore, the truth is that I work the night shift on Monday?Thursday every week.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yeah, I now work varying degrees of early on Tuesdays, and time difference means this usually goes on 1:30-4:30ish am. So I'll only be on at the start at best. Though it was fun playing til 3 last night, I miss the freedom of going til it ended. D:


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've always wondered something. If you try to stop your item spin faster, are the chances of getting a good item worse? It seems like when I wait for it to stop spinning I get better items, but other times I'll get like a coin or something.


----------



## spCrossing

Man all of you guys are lucky with your Isabelle and Villager DLCs, and I'm stuck here with a corrupted DLC pack 2....never going to get that DLC anytime soon.

I really hate my Wii U.


----------



## Loriii

Haha too many Iwata. Good game guys. Hopefully I can join again next week


----------



## device

played mk8 online at my cousin's and was rly bad at it

im not sure if i should buy a wii u and mk8 now that the nx has been announced


----------



## Cam1

fwts said:


> played mk8 online at my cousin's and was rly bad at it
> 
> im not sure if i should buy a wii u and mk8 now that the nx has been announced


I doubt the NX will be released anytime soon. The Wii U has a few years left on it, for sure.


----------



## device

Cam said:


> I doubt the NX will be released anytime soon. The Wii U has a few years left on it, for sure.



wii u prices are expensive for only a year or two of gameplay


----------



## Pokemanz

fwts said:


> wii u prices are expensive for only a year or two of gameplay



Assuming that after the NX is released no one will ever play the Wii U again.


----------



## device

Pokemanz said:


> Assuming that after the NX is released no one will ever play the Wii U again.



it'll be more dead obvs


----------



## Pokemanz

fwts said:


> it'll be more dead obvs



Maybe but unless a god title is released with the NX I doubt people will be moving on right away.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Are you saying you don't play any wii/DS/GC/any older games what so ever now that new systems exist? 


Anyway, I'mma be playing online for a bit if anyone wants to join (though might switch rooms soon, as the average vr took a random dive in this one)


----------



## device

Jinglefruit said:


> Are you saying you don't play any wii/DS/GC/any older games what so ever now that new systems exist?



yeah i play wii and ds games from time to time but not as often as i would do if they released new titles actively


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm all for the DLC levels and everything, but I'm getting them way too much online. Getting the older levels is rare for me which is bad because I love most of them. In comparison to the DLC, where I dislike more stages which I keep getting.


----------



## Javocado

I'll probably dust off the ol' Jet Bike today.
It's been waaaaaay too long.


----------



## Amissapanda

Heeeeey guys~

It's Monday. And the weekly MK8 Monday Madness livestream will be happening tonight if anyone wants to come by! : ) I'll have a link up closer to start time tonight.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Woo! Stream! I don't know how long I'll last awake though, but hopefully I make it. (been rather ill and sleping a lot lately / hence I missed last weeks.)



DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm all for the DLC levels and everything, but I'm getting them way too much online. Getting the older levels is rare for me which is bad because I love most of them. In comparison to the DLC, where I dislike more stages which I keep getting.



Turn off the dlc tracks for a few races, then turn them back on? It's what I do as there seems to be a more random selection with them off. ~ like a quarter of the original tracks seemingly never turn up with dc on. s;


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Woo! Stream! I don't know how long I'll last awake though, but hopefully I make it. (been rather ill and sleping a lot lately / hence I missed last weeks.)



Don't worry! There's no need to push yourself. There will be plenty of streams in the future if you can't make a few now. It's more important for you to focus on getting better, anyway. I wish you a speedy recovery from your illness.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'll be gearing up for the _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ livestream shortly! I go live at *8:30PM EST*! 

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you guys there, whether it's to race or if you want to watch. : ) I'll be on Skype with a few friends of mine, and crazy antics will surely ensue.

Fair warning for my potty mouth! I swear a lot during MK8 streams. XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> I'll be gearing up for the _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ livestream shortly! I go live at *8:30PM EST*!
> 
> *Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> Hope to see you guys there, whether it's to race or if you want to watch. : ) I'll be on Skype with a few friends of mine, and crazy antics will surely ensue.
> 
> Fair warning for my potty mouth! I *swear a lot during MK8 streams.* XD


The reason I don't chat during your streams.


----------



## Amissapanda

Paperboy012305 said:


> The reason I don't chat during your streams.



Your choice! I'm not going to beat myself up about it. I give fair warning.

By the way, thanks to everyone who came last night! It was a jam-packed night of fun and chaos and I swear I was still grinning for an hour afterward. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. There were so many great moments.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jinglefruit said:


> Woo! Stream! I don't know how long I'll last awake though, but hopefully I make it. (been rather ill and sleping a lot lately / hence I missed last weeks.)
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off the dlc tracks for a few races, then turn them back on? It's what I do as there seems to be a more random selection with them off. ~ like a quarter of the original tracks seemingly never turn up with dc on. s;



I didn't know you could turn them off actually. That's awesome! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Amissapanda

It's Mooooonday, everybody! 

That means that _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ will be happening tonight! I'll have a link up closer to start time!

Just a few things I want to note about joining in to play with us: 

--*We play for fun.* This isn't a serious competition or a tournament. Please leave your "pro" at the door. It's not a stream in which to show off/gloat/be a tool.
--Fire-hopping is seriously frowned upon. You'll probably have the whole stream against you if you do this to get ahead.
--Please don't be a jerk to people for fun. I can't make people follow the guidelines, but please don't be vindictive and raise heck if someone hit you with a shell. If someone singles you out, then that's different, but generally we try not to do super jerkish things like red shells over flying areas, throwing shells/fire backward at the finish line, deliberately hitting people with stars, etc. It's not a rule, it's just something a lot of us play by and you'll probably get along better with the regulars if you don't do it.

That's about it. : ) Just thought I would put that out there, since lately there have been some bumps, especially with new people that want to join to show off and gloat about their greatness, etc. Even though the game has a huuuuuge duck factor. : P


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yaaaaay! -goes to bed now for a nap because I'm knackered, but finally a night I can be noisily salty!


----------



## Amissapanda

Jinglefruit said:


> Yaaaaay! -goes to bed now for a nap because I'm knackered, but finally a night I can be noisily salty!



Enjoy your nap! Lol. Duke is trying to add you to the Skype call group, but he needs to you send your request again because he's on mobile at the moment.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm still banned from Mario Kart Monday right? I think i'm better off WW online instead.


----------



## Amissapanda

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm still banned from Mario Kart Monday right? I think i'm better off WW online instead.



Yes. I was not happy to find out you added me on two different accounts and didn't even tell me you were the same person. That's not cool. Also, gloating to me in PMs and talking about how pro you were after the stream was not appreciated.

Anyway...

I’ll be gearing up for the _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ livestream shortly! I go live at *8:30PM* EST! (In about 15 minutes!)

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you guys there, whether it’s to watch/chat or both. : ) I’ll be on Skype with a few friends of mine, and crazy antics will surely ensue!

Fair warning for my potty mouth! I tend to swear a lot during MK8 streams. Though tonight, I'm going to try to keep it on the low, as I have to get out of that habit before I see my sister's kids (who play Mario Kart) out west in a couple weeks.


----------



## Amissapanda

_Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ tonight once again, guys!

This may be the last MK8 Monday Madness stream for (probably) the next three weeks, since I'm going on a two week trip come next week! I may still hold a stream next Monday night, but that depends on whether or not I'm packed by then. Haha.

Same as always, if you'd like to join in and play, my NNID is on the sidebar and drop me a message to let me know what yours is so I can add you back---I'd be happy to have more people to join in with us!


----------



## Amissapanda

I’ll be getting the _Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness_ livestream up and running shortly! I go live at *8:30PM EST*! (In about 20 minutes!)

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you guys there, whether it’s to watch/chat/play or all together. I may be on Skype with a few friends of mine, and we can get pretty wild and crazy, so you've been forewarned!

Also, as always, fair warning for my potty mouth! I tend to swear a lot during MK8 streams, but I am going to keep it on the lowdown lately, since I'm trying to break the habit.


----------



## Javocado

Lowkey feenin for some MK8 right now.
Hit me up if you're down.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I wish the Mario Kart Mondays were actually on Friday or the weekends. The name would probably be changed if that were the case, but more people would most likely be able to race on those days. Also, I can't join these anymore if this is always going to be on Mondays.


----------



## Amissapanda

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I wish the Mario Kart Mondays were actually on Friday or the weekends. The name would probably be changed if that were the case, but more people would most likely be able to race on those days. Also, I can't join these anymore if this is always going to be on Mondays.



I'm sorry, but since my weekends are not normal weekends, I have to make the streams when _I_ have time. I can't cater to everyone, unfortunately, as much as I would like to. I have to do what works best for my schedule. And since my days off are Tuesday and Wednesday, Monday nights work really well. If I get any random days off on regular weekends, I would consider it, but the streams would be very spontaneous in that case, since I generally get calls from work if they don't need me the next day anywhere from 7PM-10PM the night before. I can't set streams up in advance that way.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I'm sorry, but since my weekends are not normal weekends, I have to make the streams when _I_ have time. I can't cater to everyone, unfortunately, as much as I would like to. I have to do what works best for my schedule. And since my days off are Tuesday and Wednesday, Monday nights work really well. If I get any random days off on regular weekends, I would consider it, but the streams would be very spontaneous in that case, since I generally get calls from work if they don't need me the next day anywhere from 7PM-10PM the night before. I can't set streams up in advance that way.



I understand. I was just curious on why this was set on Mondays to begin with. Even though I was able to play in the past, I got a full time job a few months ago and I have a set schedule to work nights on Monday-Thursday. Unless I get a day off due to lack of work I don't see myself able to play this anytime soon sadly.


----------



## Zigzag991

We could always re-boot the old MKM's we used to do when it first came out but move it to the weekend. Personally, I'd gladly play if a group formed so I'd like to think the reason no one plays often is because no one actively posts looking for people to play (with the exception of the stream).


----------



## Cam1

Jav and I are about to hop on MK8, so if yall wanna join, just join if we are friends or pm either of us to send us a friend request.


----------



## Javocado

Cam said:


> Jav and I are about to hop on MK8, so if yall wanna join, just join if we are friends or pm either of us to send us a friend request.



Got a room up, come thru yall.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Got a room up, come thru yall.


Aww man. I just asked to get in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait. I'm joining in! (I think)


----------



## Cam1

You have to have dlc by the way


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> You have to have dlc by the way


Both packs baby! (Paperboy wants more)


----------



## Cam1

Im having a bad day today in MK


----------



## Javocado

Lemme know if you wanna kick it on 2hunnid.
Just warming up on the 150cc.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Lemme know if you wanna kick it on 2hunnid.
> Just warming up on the 150cc.


Alright expert karter.

I'm just used to 200cc. So you can hit it up with 200cc when you fell you're ready.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright expert karter.
> 
> I'm just used to 200cc. So you can hit it up with 200cc when you fell you're ready.



I'm actually chill with 150, man.
I was just seeing how you felt about 2hunnid.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> I'm actually chill with 150, man.
> I was just seeing how you felt about 2hunnid.


Ah.

I just race alot while playing 200cc. I like it more.


----------



## Cam1

200 is too fast


----------



## Paperboy012305

Is 200cc too fast 4 u?
Sorry, its too used to me.

You can slow it down next match if yo want to.


----------



## Cam1

I hate Neo Bowser too lmao. Its a hard course lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> I hate Neo Bowser too lmao. Its a hard course lmao


OMG I was godlike at it in this 200cc match.


----------



## Cam1

Come on TBT! Join us! Azza is also in


----------



## Byngo

r u guys still racing?


----------



## Cam1

Yep! There was an error and the room is comin back up in a sec


----------



## Byngo

who's hosting the room??


----------



## Paperboy012305

There's still time to race with us.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Jav.


----------



## Amissapanda

This is a great idea, guys! I won't be able to join tonight, but any time I have time on weekends in the future when you do this, I'll see if I can pop in and join for some racing fun~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> This is a great idea, guys! I won't be able to join tonight, but any time I have time on weekends in the future when you do this, I'll see if I can pop in and join for some racing fun~


Is it like Flashback Friday? Throwback Thursday in case you missed it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I had to quit. I thought I was gonna do a chore. But i'm done racing for now. I'll watch the races on MKTV. Let me know when we can race again like what I just did before.

EDIT: Actually when I fell I have the time to play again today if you can still race between the hours of 10PM to 12AM I'm back in the race.


----------



## Amissapanda

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is it like Flashback Friday? Throwback Thursday in case you missed it?



Fueled Fridays? Fast Lapping Fridays? Flying Start Fridays? First Place Fridays?

Or if you're thinking Saturdays or Sundays, S's open a lot more doors for racing terms: Slick Race Saturdays, Slipstream Saturdays, Super Overdrive Saturdays, etc.

Just throwing those out there for fun. Haha~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amissapanda said:


> Fueled Fridays? Fast Lapping Fridays? Flying Start Fridays? First Place Fridays?
> 
> Or if you're thinking Saturdays or Sundays, S's open a lot more doors for racing terms: Slick Race Saturdays, Slipstream Saturdays, Super Overdrive Saturdays, etc.
> 
> Just throwing those out there for fun. Haha~


I'm thinking of Frantic Friday, not sure about Saturday.


----------



## Cam1

Alrighty, we are done racing.


----------



## Javocado

All done.
Thanks to anyone who joined the room, it was a blast!
I'll probably get back into the MK8 grind again, been stuck on Smash  mainly for the longest. Mario Kart needs some luvin. Also, I'm digging the title "Finish Line Fridays" if ya know what I'm sayin.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> All done.
> Thanks to anyone who joined the room, it was a blast!
> I'll probably get back into the MK8 grind again, been stuck on Smash  mainly for the longest. Mario Kart needs some luvin. Also, I'm digging the title "Finish Line Fridays" if ya know what I'm sayin.


Yup. Sure was fun! Wasn't racing with me once again feel like so last year? (Literally)

I sure do wanna race again if you do it again. And I never seen any of my TBT buds that play MK8 often. Former forever alone.


----------



## Zigzag991

I would have joined but I fell asleep. ;-;

Was there a good crowd?


----------



## Cam1

Zigzag991 said:


> I would have joined but I fell asleep. ;-;
> 
> Was there a good crowd?


Nah. The highest it got was 5 of us. Temari and Antlers wanted to join but couldnt for various reasons


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yo Cam and Jav. Did you stream this? Cause I would love to watch it over again.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'd've hopped in too if I was able to. I'm always down for Mario Kart.


----------



## Cam1

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yo Cam and Jav. Did you stream this? Cause I would love to watch it over again.



Nah. Neither of us have capture cards


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> Nah. Neither of us have capture cards


Oh. Aww man. Well, let me know when you're doing this again. Loved it.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. Aww man. Well, let me know when you're doing this again. Loved it.



Don't worry though. I'm looking to get into that stream game soon so stay tuned.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Don't worry though. I'm looking to get into that stream game soon so stay tuned.


Ok, but bear with me. I don't have and don't want a Twitch account.


----------



## Cam1

We're gonna play some more MK8 in about an hour/hour and a half, so feel free to join! (Me and Jav, again!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> We're gonna play some more MK8 in about an hour/hour and a half, so feel free to join! (Me and Jav, again!)


I'll be there, but if i'm not. I'm kinda square...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh BTW Cam. I sent an FC to you just in case something happens to Jav.


----------



## Cam1

We are starting Mario Kart now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although no dlc requirement this time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> We are starting Mario Kart now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Although no dlc requirement this time.


What? No DLC? I like to choose the tracks from DLC#2.


----------



## Cam1

Paperboy012305 said:


> What? No DLC? I like to choose the tracks from DLC#2.



Antlers doesnt have it and I dont wanna exclude her because of that


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> Antlers doesnt have it and I dont wanna exclude her because of that


Oh ok then. Guess i'll have to choose some of my non DLC favorites forever right?


----------



## Cam1

Im done. But ggs guys!


----------



## Paperboy012305

It was a really gg indeed! I can't believe Jav and I both tied 1st and Antlers (I think) and Jav both tied 2nd after Jav and I both tied 1st.

You guys sure are getting the hang of 200cc now when you went on an MK8 hiatus.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> It was a really gg indeed! I can't believe Jav and I both tied 1st and Antlers (I think) and Jav both tied 2nd after Jav and I both tied 1st.
> 
> You guys sure are getting the hang of 200cc now when you went on an MK8 hiatus.



Yeah, that was some great racing.
Nice to be on the track again.
Can't wait to get a hold on 200cc yet again.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone wanna get their heart pumping and do some Kartio with Cam and I?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Anyone wanna get their heart pumping and do some Kartio with Cam and I?


How can I say no to that?


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> How can I say no to that?



We're doing Worldwide if you wanna hop on in.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> We're doing Worldwide if you wanna hop on in.


Ooh, that's quite a challenge.


----------



## Cam1

Well, we are both off. I enjoyed it! Although I got mad and used my mouth a bit more than I shouldve lmao.


----------



## Paperboy012305

That was a lot more fun and challenging while playing with other players we don't know. Wouldn't you agree? And should we do this more often? (The worldwide thing)


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> That was a lot more fun and challenging while playing with other players we don't know. Wouldn't you agree? And should we do this more often? (The worldwide thing)



Yeah, that was some fun stuff!
I'm down to do that on the reg if we can't get 6 or more people going in rooms.


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> Yeah, that was some fun stuff!
> I'm down to do that on the reg if we can't get 6 or more people going in rooms.



Even if we can get 6 or more people (unless its like 10. Thats a little overkill), Im down to regular that. Having more people makes me feel better about getting 5th or 6th lmao.


----------



## Zigzag991

If you guys played later today I'd be up.


----------



## Cam1

Im down if anyone else is, although I have a bit to do. Id probably be able to around 4 or 5 est


----------



## Javocado

Zigzag991 said:


> If you guys played later today I'd be up.



I'm all free til 4pm PST.


----------



## Zigzag991

Anyone want to join me and Jav?


----------



## Cam1

Im in as well


----------



## Paperboy012305

You guys still racing? If so, for how long?


----------



## Javocado

Looking to do some evening racing in maybe 2-4 hours. Lemme know if you're down!


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> Looking to do some evening racing in maybe 2-4 hours. Lemme know if you're down!



Darn. I guess I could join for like 30 minutes? Cant stay up too late tonight. I will try to make it


----------



## Javocado

Cam said:


> Damn. I guess I could join for like 30 minutes? Cant stay up too late tonight. I will try to make it



I can start earlier haha it's no problemo m8.


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> I can start earlier haha it's no problemo m8.



K. Well, just send me a message on line when ya wanna start!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Looking to do some evening racing in maybe 2-4 hours. Lemme know if you're down!


2-4 hours!? I wont be able to make it because I'll have to sleep during those hours. I'll race during the weekends.


----------



## Cam1

We are starting around 5-10 minutes


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> We are starting around 5-10 minutes


I'll join next time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

WINTER FOREVER ANIMAL CROSSING YES! 

For those who don't want to watch. Holding buttons choses which season you play on the Animal Crossing track.
L = Spring
R = Summer
ZL = Autumn
ZR = Winter

Does not work online, but apparently does work on Time trial (usually Summer only).


----------



## Javocado

I'm sick of playing online and seeing DLC pack 2 hogging up all the slots. I was playing with some pals last night and it took a couple of hours before Mt. Javio showed up. :-(


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> I'm sick of playing online and seeing DLC pack 2 hogging up all the slots. I was playing with some pals last night and it took a couple of hours before Mt. Javio showed up. :-(


Me too. I have played a total of 10ish hours online in the last week (prob more), and have yet to see my favorite course (Mt. Wario)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I'm sick of playing online and seeing DLC pack 2 hogging up all the slots. I was playing with some pals last night and it took a couple of hours before Mt. Javio showed up. :-(


Me too. I have played a total of 10ish hours online in the last week (prob more), and have yet to see my favorite course (Mt. Wario)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> I'm sick of playing online and seeing DLC pack 2 hogging up all the slots. I was playing with some pals last night and it took a couple of hours before Mt. Javio showed up. :-(


Isn't the 3 random courses you get to pick each match by far the WORST idea Nintendo ever came up with in this game?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to pick courses freely, not limited


----------



## Cam1

So on Thursday, a bunch of us in the Line group are planning to do the Allstar cup (all 48 courses) at 5 EDT. Although it wont be in order, as it will be random by our pick. Some of us will be in and out, and others will be there the entire time or late. Here is the list of everyone who is playing as of now. We will be doing a Skype group voice chat. If you are interested, just pm Amichann your skype username. There will be NO stream.

1. Temari (ADD HER NNID AS SHE IS THE HOST: missthreadball)
2. Amichann
3. Javocado
4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
5. Cam, (Late)
6. ZigZag991 (late)
7. Tom (maybe?)
8. Bahamut
9. Antlers (maybe)
10. Paperboy012305
11. Lock (maybe)
12. JingleFruit

Backups:
1. Ryu
2. Peisinoe
3
4
5

Just let us know if you are in!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I should be good to join in on that! I might have to leave a little early depending on how long it takes / if I have work to do. But am up for it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> So on Thursday, a bunch of us in the Line group are planning to do the Allstar cup (all 48 courses) at 5 EDT. Although it wont be in order, as it will be random by our pick. Some of us will be in and out, and others will be there the entire time or late. Here is the list of everyone who is playing as of now.
> 
> 1. Temari (will be streaming it on twitch. Her username is temarichi (I dont have a link sorry))
> 2. Amichann
> 3. Javocado
> 4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
> 5. Cam, (Late)
> 6. ZigZag991 (late)
> 7. Tom
> 8. Bahamut
> 9. Antlers (maybe)
> 10. Peisinoe (maybe).
> 11. Lock (probably?)
> 12. JingleFruit
> 
> Backups:
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 
> Just let us know if you are in!


How can I join to be a backup?


----------



## Rasha

wait you guys are streaming this! oh man


----------



## Cam1

Jinglefruit said:


> I should be good to join in on that! I might have to leave a little early depending on how long it takes / if I have work to do. But am up for it.





Paperboy012305 said:


> How can I join to be a backup?


Added


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I actually have Monday off for once and I can join this. Is there still room?


----------



## Javocado

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I actually have Monday off for once and I can join this. Is there still room?



The list above is referring to an event happening on Thursday my friend. I'm sure there will be room one way or another on that day due to drop-out's/late shows.

But as for the weekly Monday stream, I'm sure there's some room in there for ya.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Javocado said:


> The list above is referring to an event happening on Thursday my friend. I'm sure there will be room one way or another on that day due to drop-out's/late shows.
> 
> But as for the weekly Monday stream, I'm sure there's some room in there for ya.



I see. Thanks for letting me know.  It will be fun to race with the TBT community again!


----------



## Jinglefruit

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I actually have Monday off for once and I can join this. Is there still room?





Javocado said:


> But as for the weekly Monday stream, I'm sure there's some room in there for ya.



Just so you know, the weekly Monday streams aren't going to be on for a couple weeks while Amissapanda is away. But when they resume just inform her on here if you want to join. :3


----------



## Midoriya

Hey, guys.  You can add me to that list as a back-up.  I have neglected Mario Kart 8 for the past year or more, and don't have ANY of the DLC, but I can't deny that the game is fun as helk to play, and I have yet to experience it in a for friends room.  


Replying to the Thursday get together btw.


If there is any DLC I MUST purchase in order to play on Thursday night, just let me know.  I have lots of spare money and am willing to do so.


----------



## Cam1

Ryu said:


> Hey, guys.  You can add me to that list as a back-up.  I have neglected Mario Kart 8 for the past year or more, and don't have ANY of the DLC, but I can't deny that the game is fun as helk to play, and I have yet to experience it in a for friends room.
> 
> 
> Replying to the Thursday get together btw.


Sorry, we are playing with the dlc :/ (hence the 48 courses instead of 32). Sorry bud


----------



## Midoriya

Cam said:


> Sorry, we are playing with the dlc :/ (hence the 48 courses instead of 32). Sorry bud



Perfectly fine.  I have the money to purchase the DLC, which I can do so before-hand.  I'm actually looking to get back into this game anyway.


----------



## Cam1

Ryu said:


> Perfectly fine.  I have the money to purchase the DLC, which I can do so before-hand.  I'm actually looking to get back into this game anyway.



Oh okay, then adding you to the list of backups now


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Jinglefruit said:


> Just so you know, the weekly Monday streams aren't going to be on for a couple weeks while Amissapanda is away. But when they resume just inform her on here if you want to join. :3



I don't even know when there would be a next time for me to play in this event. The point I was making before is that I normally work the night shift on Monday-Thursday and this is the first time I get a Monday off. I have a set schedule since I have a full time job, but I could get days off if work is slow. (which it was today)


----------



## Amichann

Cam said:


> So on Thursday, a bunch of us in the Line group are planning to do the Allstar cup (all 48 courses) at 5 EDT. Although it wont be in order, as it will be random by our pick. Some of us will be in and out, and others will be there the entire time or late. Here is the list of everyone who is playing as of now.
> 
> 1. Temari (will be streaming it on twitch. Her username is temarichi (I dont have a link sorry))
> 2. Amichann
> 3. Javocado
> 4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
> 5. Cam, (Late)
> 6. ZigZag991 (late)
> 7. Tom
> 8. Bahamut
> 9. Antlers (maybe)
> 10. Peisinoe (maybe).
> 11. Lock (probably?)
> 12. JingleFruit
> 
> Backups:
> 1. Paperboy012305
> 2. Ryu
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 
> Just let us know if you are in!



Okay friends update:
So Temari is hosting the room, so please make sure you add her* NNID: missthreadball.*
She also is not going to be streaming it (This MIGHT change though...), but we will for sure be voice chatting on Skype! So if you wanna be added to the Skype MK8 group chat and you want me to hear you cry when you loose, PM me your skype user name and I'll add you to the group!

Trust me, it's a lot more fun voice chatting as we all play, and this is gonna be a long night! You can also be added to the call and just listen but talking is so much more fun ahah.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amichann said:


> Okay friends update:
> So Temari is hosting the room, so please make sure you add her* NNID: missthreadball.*
> She also is not going to be streaming it (This MIGHT change though...), but we will for sure be voice chatting on Skype! So if you wanna be added to the Skype MK8 group chat and you want me to hear you cry when you loose, PM me your skype user name and I'll add you to the group!
> 
> Trust me, it's a lot more fun voice chatting as we all play, and this is gonna be a long night! You can also be added to the call and just listen but talking is so much more fun ahah.



Doesn't MK8 have an in game voice chat so people that don't have a mic can still talk in between races?


----------



## Amichann

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Doesn't MK8 have an in game voice chat so people that don't have a mic can still talk in between races?



Yeah~ People without a headset/mic for their computer can use that if they want to. It's nice using Skype so we can all communicate during the races c:


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Amichann said:


> Yeah~ People without a headset/mic for their computer can use that if they want to. It's nice using Skype so we can all communicate during the races c:



I don't really have any of that for my computer, so I guess talking between races would be my best option if I were to play. If this was on Friday or the weekend I would've gladly joined this.


----------



## Cam1

Gonna make some edits to Thursday's masteepost in just one second. I will be adding the information Amichann posted, as well as making some edits to the racers.


----------



## SockHead

lookit


----------



## Klave

Is that legit or just rumours right now?
Either way, I feel meh about that. The characters are ok and the Animal Crossing/Zelda crossovers were on a much larger scale than NSMBU.


----------



## SockHead

i can see all of those characters i the game but ur guess is as good as mine


----------



## Paperboy012305

SockHead said:


> lookit


Well well well. Can anyone tell if this is fake or not?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yeah a source would be nice? Though I'm guessing this was just slapped on an image hoting site?

Is there some kind of event on at the moment, or is that inside someones living room?? (that was my first thought)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah a source would be nice? Though I'm guessing this was just slapped on an image hoting site?
> 
> Is there some kind of event on at the moment, or is that inside someones living room?? (that was my first thought)


It kinda does. Knowing that there is a picture hung up on the wall, which is actually another game.


----------



## Javocado

I call booty. Nabbit's head isn't facing left plus Birdo had like nothing to do with NSMBU. I would love for it to be true though.


----------



## Cam1

Plus I cant find anything about it online. Tried googling it and all I got was stuff from April and May about the AC DLC Im gonna go for false too.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cam said:


> Plus I cant find anything about it online. Tried googling it and all I got was stuff from April and May about the AC DLC Im gonna go for false too.


This is the only thing I could find.

https://areajugones.es/2015/08/26/se-filtra-un-posible-nuevo-contenido-adicional-para-mario-kart-8/

It in a foreign language, so use the translator.


----------



## Temari

Seems kinda fishay fishay, Nintendo would have had a more official announcement about this before, but maybe they plan to do one soon. If this is true, then I'm still kinda meh about the characters;; it better have some super awesome courses included, otherwise it doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Zigzag991

I MUST HAVE THAT


If it is real I definetly see Captain Toad being one of the two unrevealed characters, especially since Birdo doesn't have anything to do with NSMBU.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zigzag991 said:


> I MUST HAVE THAT
> 
> 
> If it is real I definetly see Captain Toad being one of the two unrevealed characters, especially since Birdo doesn't have anything to do with NSMBU.


And Boom Boom will be the other.


----------



## Zigzag991

NO WAIT BETTER YET KING BOO AND PETEY


----------



## Javocado

Welp, today's the big day!
I'm hyped )


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Welp, today's the big day!
> I'm hyped )



What? Explane.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What? Explane.



"So on Thursday, a bunch of us in the Line group are planning to do the Allstar cup (all 48 courses) at 5 EDT. Although it wont be in order, as it will be random by our pick. Some of us will be in and out, and others will be there the entire time or late. Here is the list of everyone who is playing as of now. We will be doing a Skype group voice chat. If you are interested, just pm Amichann your skype username. There will be NO stream.

1. Temari (ADD HER NNID AS SHE IS THE HOST: missthreadball)
2. Amichann
3. Javocado
4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
5. Cam, (Late)
6. ZigZag991 (late)
7. Tom (maybe?)
8. Bahamut
9. Antlers (maybe)
10. Paperboy012305
11. Lock (maybe)
12. JingleFruit

Backups:
1. Ryu
2. Peisinoe
3
4
5

Just let us know if you are in!"


OG post by Cam.
You should hop in, I'm sure there will be some room at some point.


----------



## Midoriya

Sorry, but can you take me off the back-ups list please??  I just remembered I have to go to my dad's today for the weekend and won't have access to my Wii U.  Sorry....


----------



## Jarrad

Paperboy012305 said:


> It kinda does. Knowing that there is a picture hung up on the wall, which is actually another game.



The thing in the background is another computer. You can see the bottom bar


----------



## Jinglefruit

Woo! 
-adds temari because I forgot to earlier and messages amichann (Though I probably won't be able to chat for most of the call)-


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> "So on Thursday, a bunch of us in the Line group are planning to do the Allstar cup (all 48 courses) at 5 EDT. Although it wont be in order, as it will be random by our pick. Some of us will be in and out, and others will be there the entire time or late. Here is the list of everyone who is playing as of now. We will be doing a Skype group voice chat. If you are interested, just pm Amichann your skype username. There will be NO stream.
> 
> 1. Temari (ADD HER NNID AS SHE IS THE HOST: missthreadball)
> 2. Amichann
> 3. Javocado
> 4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
> 5. Cam, (Late)
> 6. ZigZag991 (late)
> 7. Tom (maybe?)
> 8. Bahamut
> 9. Antlers (maybe)
> 10. Paperboy012305
> 11. Lock (maybe)
> 12. JingleFruit
> 
> Backups:
> 1. Ryu
> 2. Peisinoe
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 
> Just let us know if you are in!"
> 
> 
> OG post by Cam.
> You should hop in, I'm sure there will be some room at some point.


Wait. I'm not a backup anymore? How did that happen?



Jarrad said:


> The thing in the background is another computer. You can see the bottom bar


Really? I thought it was one of those places where they have TVs with game demos. (Am I thinking of E3?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, BTW. Is EDT also known as EST? Just making sure.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> lil snip





Pretty sure Stina isn't gonna play, so you got moved up onto the list.
And yes to EST.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Pretty sure Stina isn't gonna play, so you got moved up onto the list.
> And yes to EST.


Ok. Thx anyway.


----------



## Temari

Hi everyone! We will be starting shortly, so if you haven't added me on the Wii U yet, please do so! I will have the room ready at around 4:25pm CDT. If you haven't added us on Skype yet, please do so.  Send me or Amichann a PM with your Skype info and we will add you to the group if you plan on talking. If you don't want to voice chat, don't worry about it.

Here is everyone we have so far, so we have a few openings c:
1. Temari
2. Amichann
3. Javocado
4. FireNinja1 (coming a bit later)
5. Cam, (Late)
6. ZigZag991 (late)
7. Bahamut
8. Paperboy012305
9. JingleFruit

A few rules with this 48 all cup tour --
*We will be starting with Mario Kart Stadium and ending with Rainbow Road (Wii U).* Please avoid choosing those two courses.
It will be random by your pick. I will be keeping track of what courses we have done. I will update it here for anyone who is coming late.

Ami and I will be updating this regularly throughout this event, so if you are jumping in late and are not apart of the Skype conversation, be sure to check back here regularly.

Thanks!


----------



## Amichann

List of ALL the courses we're planning to get through! I'll keep this updated every four rounds.

*Mushroom Cup*
Mario Kart Stadium 
Water Park 
Sweet Sweet Canyon
Thwomp Ruins

*Flower Cup*
Mario Circuit
Toad Harbor
Twisted Mansion
Shy Guy Falls

*Star Cup*
Sunshine Airport
Dolphin Shoals
Electrodrome
Mount Wario

*Special Cup*
Cloudtop Cruise
Bone Dry Dunes 
Bowser's Castle 
Rainbow Road


*Shell Cup*
Wii Moo Moo Meadows
GBA Mario Circuit
DS Cheep Cheep Beach
N64 Toad's Turnpike

*Banana Cup*
GCN Dry Dry Desert
SNES Donut Plains 3
N64 Royal Raceway
3DS DK Jungle

*Leaf Cup*
DS Wario Stadium
GCN Sherbet Land
3DS Music Park
N64 Yoshi Valley

*Lightning Cup*
DS Tick Tock Clock
3DS Piranha Plant Slide
Wii Grumble Volcano
N64 Rainbow Road

*Egg Cup*
GCN Yoshi's Circuit
Excitebike Arena
Dragon Driftway
Mute City


*Triforce Cup*
Wii Wario's Gold Mine
SNES Rainbow Road
Ice Ice Outpost
Hyrule Circuit


*Bell Cup*
3DS Neo Bowser City
GBA Ribbon Road
Super Bell Subway
Big Blue


*Crossing Cup*
GCN Baby Park
GBA Cheese Land
Wild Woods
Animal Crossing

*DONE!!!!*


----------



## Cam1

Hyppeee I will be in arond 6:10-20ish


----------



## Paperboy012305

Did someone break the rules? Are they disqualified?


----------



## Amichann

Still going on and open for lots more players!


----------



## Cam1

Yeah we only have 8 right now


----------



## Paperboy012305

We know the champ is Jav. But who is the runner-up and the person in 3rd place?

Nice race guys.


----------



## Amichann

Paperboy012305 said:


> We know the champ is Jav. But who is the runner-up and the person in 3rd place?
> 
> Nice race guys.


I have no idea lol. Maybe next time when we do all of them again on 200cc I'll keep track of points~

Good games everyone! That was lots of fun. We'll figure out another day next week to do 200cc!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got a better idea. Instead of doing the same thing. How about a new cup which is called "The accelerating favorites cup"

Those who entered in the cup will have numbers depending on who posted first. This is mandatory for this cup. Because after each match, the person who starts the tournament must use a randomizer for that person to choose 4 of their favorite courses.

Like if I'm chosen, I choose my favorite courses, one of them being GBA Cheese Land

Or if Jav gets chosen, he chooses his favorite courses, he'll definitely pick Mount Wario.

After someone gets picked, they get removed from the randomizer so they wont get picked again to save time.

12 Racers is the maximum limit. Is this a good idea?


----------



## FireNinja1

Good games to everyone that played in the AllStar cup last night!


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> We know the champ is Jav.









Thursday was a ton of fun. I had the greatest time.
Loved doing all the All Cup Tour and starting with Mario Kart Stadium, random in between, and finishing with Rainbow Road(shoutout to Double Dash :')) ) The Skype call was also marvelous and it was very entertaining to hear the salt spewing from everybody. I eagerly await the next time we do this!!


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> Thursday was a ton of fun. I had the greatest time.
> Loved doing all the All Cup Tour and starting with Mario Kart Stadium, random in between, and finishing with Rainbow Road(shoutout to Double Dash :')) ) The Skype call was also marvelous and it was very entertaining to hear the salt spewing from everybody. I eagerly await the next time we do this!!



Salt Spewing from Cam*******


----------



## Cam1

nevermind, decided to go play something else


----------



## Javocado

Lookin to play some MK8 this afternoon if anyone is tryna get in on that!


----------



## Cam1

I might join idk


----------



## Cam1

Ayye Jav if you wanna play, now would be the best time for me personally.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey, everyone! It’s been three long weeks, but I’m back from my trip and raring to get back on the tracks with _MK8 Monday Madness_! We start at 8:30PM EST! (About 20 minutes from now!)

I’ll be on Skype with a number of friends and it’s sure to be a blast!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Fair warning for my potty mouth! But I’ve toned down a lot. : )

Feel free to come and play/watch/chat with us! Hope to see you guys there for a night of long-awaited racing madness!


----------



## Cam1

ooh, Imma jump in on this one


----------



## Amissapanda

Cam said:


> ooh, Imma jump in on this one



Thanks for coming to play! : ) We had a super great time tonight and a lot of laughs. Hope you had fun!


----------



## Midoriya

I can't see someone's post so I'm posting so I can see it.  Curse of the missing post glitch :/


----------



## Cam1

Jav, Bahamut, and I are playing some worldwide for about an hour and a half if anyone wants to join


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wait, did the 200cc all star happen? I got distracted by another stream and only just remembered. o:


----------



## Amissapanda

Friendly heads up that Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness is back on schedule and we'll be racing tonight at 8:30PM EST!


----------



## Cam1

Jinglefruit said:


> Wait, did the 200cc all star happen? I got distracted by another stream and only just remembered. o:



No it didnt. We are reacheduling


----------



## Javocado

Temari and I are playing Worldwide if anyone wants to hop in


----------



## Cam1

Nevermind, Im hopping off since no one wants to join me


----------



## Paperboy012305

With the 2nd DLC pack that released 5 months ago, do you think the longevity of people playing this game again has come to an end?


----------



## Cress

Paperboy012305 said:


> With the 2nd DLC pack that released 5 months ago, do you think the longevity of people playing this game again has come to an end?



I'd say yes. There's plenty of newer games with multiplayer and online, so this is just kinda old now. People still ply it of course, just not nearly as much as before.
Even if they don't release another DLC pack (they really should though), they could at least give some more amiibo outfits.


----------



## Paperboy012305

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'd say yes. There's plenty of newer games with multiplayer and online, so this is just kinda old now. People still ply it of course, just not nearly as much as before.
> Even if they don't release another DLC pack (they really should though), they could at least give some more amiibo outfits.


Yeah. Where's Ness and Duck Hunt. And for you, Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Midoriya

There's a post by PaperBoy I can't see, so I'm posting here...  (Posting glitch)


----------



## lars708

Does anyone want to play this with me? :3


----------



## Cam1

JingleFruit, Temari, and I are playing if anyone wants to joinp
And we are off


----------



## lars708

Cam said:


> JingleFruit, Temari, and I are playing if anyone wants to joinp
> And we are off



Omg are you squidding me? That was at 2 am for me :/


----------



## Cam1

lars708 said:


> Omg are you squidding me? That was at 2 am for me :/


Sorry, heh. Im only available during the evenings my time (EST) during the week, due to school. But Id be happy to try to play with you sometime soon (not this weekend (I dont think I could) but maybe next?)


----------



## Cress

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah. Where's Ness and Duck Hunt. And for you, Wii Fit Trainer.



I really want a Zelda dress.
I don't care if I'm a guy, I want my Zelda dress.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I really want a Zelda dress.
> I don't care if I'm a guy, I want my Zelda dress.



Lmao i know right! I honestly would like a Princess Peach dress and a Callie costume too though :0 (I am a guy too but i am gay so that might explain some things :3)



Cam said:


> Sorry, heh. Im only available during the evenings my time (EST) during the week, due to school. But Id be happy to try to play with you sometime soon (not this weekend (I dont think I could) but maybe next?)



Don't worry it's okay  We'll find the time for it!


----------



## Javocado

I am itching for some DLC :-(











































Spoiler: Last but not least..


----------



## Jinglefruit

I am with you there. Everything was half year intervals, with the release and last 2, so it feels like the only time for it if a pack 3 is going to happen. And I feel any later than now, and they should really be focusing on the next title. Also we still need a 48 (/56) track option and some tracks to be battle courses, to neaten up the options and the game instead of leaving it as game + un-neatened package of DLC. (I am still hoping they sort out Smash bros's ****fest organisation of the character menu too!)


And yeah, now we have the zero gravity segments Warios colosseum and DS Rainbow Road should be remade. They're such obvious perfect choices. Also, Birdo!


----------



## Cam1

Seriously why are the Koopalings in this and not Bowser Jr? I dont get it. Next DLC: Kirby, Bowser Jr., and Birdo please, with DS Yoshi Falls, Wii Coconut Mall, the N64 Wario course thing, really anything else, a kirby course, and a pikmin course.


----------



## lars708

Cam said:


> Seriously why are the Koopalings in this and not Bowser Jr? I dont get it. Next DLC: Kirby, Bowser Jr., and Birdo please, with DS Yoshi Falls, Wii Coconut Mall, the N64 Wario course thing, really anything else, a kirby course, and a pikmin course.



I honestly don't get why people are so mad that Bowser Jr. is not in the game. I mean sure it's odd, and he should be there alongside with Birdo and Dry Bones but i don't really mind it THAT much.


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> I honestly don't get why people are so mad that Bowser Jr. is not in the game. I mean sure it's odd, and he should be there alongside with Birdo and Dry Bones but i don't really mind it THAT much.



Well the Koopalings are Bowser's minions and Bowser Jr. is Bowser's son plus he is more a more notable character than the 7 Bowser Jr. Alt. skins. It's rather odd that he's not in plus and I'm salty about it too lol


----------



## Halloqueen

I was really disappointed by the omission of Dry Bones from this game. I was pretty happy when they introduced Dry Bowser to the game, but I generally prefer the lighter racers. I also really miss King Boo. He was in a few Mario Karts and I would have enjoyed seeing him back. A Halloween pack would be nice, even though it won't happen.


----------



## lars708

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I was really disappointed by the omission of Dry Bones from this game. I was pretty happy when they introduced Dry Bowser to the game, but I generally prefer the lighter racers. I also really miss King Boo. He was in a few Mario Karts and I would have enjoyed seeing him back. A Halloween pack would be nice, even though it won't happen.



The only racer i want to see is Birdo honestly, i liked Dry Bones too but i can live without him. When i start to miss him i can always spam them in Super Mario Maker lol


----------



## Chaotix

I'm online if anyone wants to play Mario Kart 8.


----------



## lars708

So is anyone still playing this game or is this game dead?


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> So is anyone still playing this game or is this game dead?


I think its dead. It'll be revived if Nintendo ever manages to reveal DLC# 3.


----------



## lars708

How sad, i actually like Mario Kart 8 better than Splatoon or Super Smash Bros. for Wii U.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mario Kart will never die for me. I just tend to take long breaks from it for some other games. I think this game could have been way better though if they had the old balloon battle gameplay. I would be playing that all the time compared to the new one which I hardly touch.


----------



## lars708

DarkDesertFox said:


> Mario Kart will never die for me. I just tend to take long breaks from it for some other games. I think this game could have been way better though if they had the old balloon battle gameplay. I would be playing that all the time compared to the new one which I hardly touch.



I never enjoyed battle mode in any of the games so i do not mind it at all hahah!


----------



## GalacticGhost

DS had the best Balloon Battle gameplay IMO. You just had to be the last player standing, and it didn't matter how many points you got (because they're never counted). It was tons of fun.

MK8's Balloon Battle is awful though. I'm always wondering where on Earth the others are because the maps are far too big. Also I don't like how they used tracks from the other modes in it at all.


----------



## Gandalf

SuperStar2361 said:


> DS had the best Balloon Battle gameplay IMO. You just had to be the last player standing, and it didn't matter how many points you got (because they're never counted). It was tons of fun.
> 
> MK8's Balloon Battle is awful though. I'm always wondering where on Earth the others are because the maps are far too big. Also I don't like how they used tracks from the other modes in it at all.



It can be pretty fun if you set the course to moo moo farm with bob-ombs only. 

n64 had the best battle mode, especially the skyscraper and platform maps.


----------



## Locket

I'd like to play with someone if anyones playing. 

But add me instead of me adding you, add me please ( I have a parent that gets mad when I add wnyone/ show my friendlist (but I can play rated M games like GTA, i don't even knmow))


----------



## Cress

MK Wii had the best battle mode mechanics, DS and Double Dash had the best maps imo.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> MK Wii had the best battle mode mechanics, DS and Double Dash had the best maps imo.



I hate everything in Mario Kart Wii, it is the worst Mario Kart in my opinion. I mean even the graphics are awful...


----------



## Javocado

MKDD had it going on with Battle Mode.
Bob-Omb Blast was wild and Shine Thief oh lawd!!!


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> I hate everything in Mario Kart Wii, it is the worst Mario Kart in my opinion. I mean even the graphics are awful...



Many hates... much criticisms... wow...
Seriously, how are the graphics awful on MKWii? They were one of the best on the Wii at the time, which wasn't even that long ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, anyone want to race in bit? I haven't raced much since the game first came out, since I was occupied by lots of other games. I'd like to get back into it!


----------



## JCnator

CartersRain said:


> Many hates... much criticisms... wow...
> Seriously, how are the graphics awful on MKWii? They were one of the best on the Wii at the time, which wasn't even that long ago.



Aren't the graphical art style from Mario Kart Wii a bit similar to Double Dash? I wouldn't complain about that, given the inherently paltry limitations of the system. The Wii didn't had much of a graphical leap aside of being technically slightly better than GameCube. Heck, some could even describe the Wii as if it was two GameCube systems duct-taped into one.

I'm surprised on how technical Mario Kart Wii actually is when you see the experts playing the game, despite the bikes being heavily relied on and the lack of the infamous snaking technique. It's among the reasons why the game still has a lot more replayability than any other Mario Kart game to date, even if the official online services are down since last year.


----------



## CartersRain

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Aren't the graphical art style from Mario Kart Wii a bit similar to Double Dash? I wouldn't complain about that, given the inherently paltry limitations of the system. The Wii didn't had much of a graphical leap aside of being technically slightly better than GameCube. Heck, some could even describe the Wii as if it was two GameCube systems duct-taped into one.
> 
> I'm surprised on how technical Mario Kart Wii actually is when you see the experts playing the game, despite the bikes being heavily relied on and the lack of the infamous snaking technique. It's among the reasons why the game still has a lot more replayability than any other Mario Kart game to date, even if the official online services are down since last year.



Yeah, there really wasn't much of an improvement between GCN and Wii for sure. Plus, Nintendo is always focused more on the actual gameplay than the graphics anyway. When you look at MKWii and MK8 side by side... wow, you can definitely see the improvements 

I totally agree! I was one of those experts of MKWii you speak of and I definitely realized that it has a bigger learning curve to get to an expert level than most of the other installments in the series. I think MK8 is the most balanced of the games though, making it fair to everyone (mostly through the new item system) which is both good and bad. Ughhh, but the snaking from both MKDS and MK8... I can't stand it :'(


----------



## lars708

CartersRain said:


> Many hates... much criticisms... wow...
> Seriously, how are the graphics awful on MKWii? They were one of the best on the Wii at the time, which wasn't even that long ago.



Well Super Mario Galaxy was much better in my opinion. Also Mario Kart Wii was not even balanced well so another reason to dislike it. I don't hate the game but it is the worst in the series. Mario Kart 64 is a close second though (again just my opinion lol)


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Well Super Mario Galaxy was much better in my opinion. Also Mario Kart Wii was not even balanced well so another reason to dislike it. I don't hate the game but it is the worst in the series. Mario Kart 64 is a close second though (again just my opinion lol)



I agree, Super Mario Galaxy took the #1 spot for best graphics on the Wii. Well, everyone does have their own opinion and I respect that. It's a shame you didn't enjoy it as much as the others  I think it had the best Wi-Fi community on the Wii and also better than MK8s Wi-Fi community to this day.


----------



## lars708

CartersRain said:


> I agree, Super Mario Galaxy took the #1 spot for best graphics on the Wii. Well, everyone does have their own opinion and I respect that. It's a shame you didn't enjoy it as much as the others  I think it had the best Wi-Fi community on the Wii and also better than MK8s Wi-Fi community to this day.



True, i never got too many errors in Mario Kart Wii's online mode. It was very solid! By the way, don't get me wrong, i did enjoy it and it is no bad game by any means but i liked all the other installments better.


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> True, i never got too many errors in Mario Kart Wii's online mode. It was very solid! By the way, don't get me wrong, i did enjoy it and it is no bad game by any means but i liked all the other installments better.



Yup, the service sure was great! I miss it sometimes... Oh, my bad, I thought you didn't like it all. lol
Ahhh all this talk of Mario Kart makes me wanna race! I have some work to do though... If you or anyone else would want to race with me in maybe 3-4 hours, I'll be online then.


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> True, i never got too many errors in Mario Kart Wii's online mode. It was very solid! By the way, don't get me wrong, i did enjoy it and it is no bad game by any means but i liked all the other installments better.



Idk man super circuit was pretty hot garbage hahaha.



But yeah I'm down to race today.


----------



## CartersRain

Javocado said:


> Idk man super circuit was pretty hot garbage hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I'm down to race today.



Cool! I'll add you soon!


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Idk man super circuit was pretty hot garbage hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I'm down to race today.



Oh i forgot about that game actually lol... 

Also i shall i come too?


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Oh i forgot about that game actually lol...
> 
> Also i shall i come too?



Of course, I'll add you too


----------



## CartersRain

I'm going to see the new 007 movie now.. I'll join you guys later if you're still on!


----------



## lars708

I fell asleep LOL sorry >u<


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> I fell asleep LOL sorry >u<



That's okay, we can race later! What time are you free?
btw, I added you on my WiiU!


----------



## lars708

CartersRain said:


> That's okay, we can race later! What time are you free?
> btw, I added you on my WiiU!



Um in an hour or so? Time zone is CET btw.


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Um in an hour or so? Time zone is CET btw.



Sure! I'll get on in an hour. Do you want to do worldwide or a friend room?? My time zone is EST.


----------



## lars708

CartersRain said:


> Sure! I'll get on in an hour. Do you want to do worldwide or a friend room?? My time zone is EST.



I would prefer 200cc worldwide since i do not have that much VR if you would compare it with my skill level lol.


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> I would prefer 200cc worldwide since i do not have that much VR if you would compare it with my skill level lol.



We can do 200cc ww! Don't worry, I'm no pro at MK8 since my VR isn't high either. I hardly ever play MK8 and rarely 200cc. It's too fast for me usually x,x


----------



## lars708

Sorry for the delay, i had some internet problems, i am online now though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta change my kart, i suck with this one lol. Will be back in a minute!


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Sorry for the delay, i had some internet problems, i am online now though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gotta change my kart, i suck with this one lol. Will be back in a minute!



I might switch to normal ww soon. I can never get used to the speed of 200cc


----------



## lars708

CartersRain said:


> I might switch to normal ww soon. I can never get used to the speed of 200cc



Ok i will join another room then!


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Ok i will join another room then!



ok, I'll join your room!


----------



## lars708

I got a mushroom at the last row of item boxes and the rest got like bullet bills and golden mushrooms... -.-


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> I got a mushroom at the last row of item boxes and the rest got like bullet bills and golden mushrooms... -.-



The item system sucks in MK8. Worst in the series...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn, that Morpheus sure knows how to snake


----------



## lars708

Sorry i have to go! Thanks for playing! (My last games were horrible lolol)


----------



## CartersRain

lars708 said:


> Sorry i have to go! Thanks for playing! (My last games were horrible lolol)



Yeah, thanks for the games! I thought you were good, you weren't horrible. Me playing 200cc... now that's horrible XD


----------



## Trundle

Hey guys! The LINE group has an awesome MK8 competition with actual prizes! Here's the link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334272-LINE-Mario-Kart-8-All-Cup-Tour


----------



## lars708

Trundle said:


> Hey guys! The LINE group has an awesome MK8 competition with actual prizes! Here's the link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334272-LINE-Mario-Kart-8-All-Cup-Tour



So sad that i can not join T-T


----------



## Temari

lars708 said:


> So sad that i can not join T-T



Why aren't you able to?


----------



## lars708

Temari said:


> Why aren't you able to?



It is at like 3 and 4 am for me lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just noticed that unlike my Monster Hunter, my Mario Kart online stuff runs smoothly. So I just spent this first day of racing online and it felt like I was playing a different game almost completely. Fun stuff, I even like the no voice chat, no chance annoying people will bother you. Good stuff. 

Must suck if you play with friends though....


----------



## lars708

ThomasNLD said:


> Just noticed that unlike my Monster Hunter, my Mario Kart online stuff runs smoothly. So I just spent this first day of racing online and it felt like I was playing a different game almost completely. Fun stuff, I even like the no voice chat, no chance annoying people will bother you. Good stuff.
> 
> Must suck if you play with friends though....



Um well, you could always turn the voice chat off so no?


----------



## ThomasNLD

lars708 said:


> Um well, you could always turn the voice chat off so no?



True, this saves me the trouble though. I don`t miss what I don`t want anyways.


----------



## Javocado

Itching to play some Mario Kart 8 and win some potential goodies?
Then you should sign up for All Cup Tour Race #2!

Plenty of sign-up's left!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Kart-8-All-Cup-Tour-(RACE-1-TONIGHT-6PM-EST)


----------



## Javocado

There is still a few slots left for today's races!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...io-Kart-8-All-Cup-Tour-(RACE-2-TODAY-7PM-EST)


----------



## lars708

I was about to ask if anyone was able to race with me but since nobody ever replies or can play before i have to sleep, i came up with a different thing to talk about...

CUSTOM TRACKS FOR MARIO KART 8

I am not talking about an actual feature or something but i am talking about hacks! I have been following this youtuber called Mrbean35000VR ever since the first Mario Kart Wii custom tracks came around. I was immediatly fascinated by it! I wanted to know everything! How were tracks made? How does a Wii console load the tracks? Can i make a track myself? Were things that i was asking myself. After a lot of research and fails i managed to load my very own custom track (it is the most basic thing ever, i only wanted to test if i was capable of making something that works so there isn't any KMP crap for it. I sucked so hard that i even used sketchup to create the model.)!

Enough about Mario Kart Wii and my obsession with it (even though it is still the worst Mario Kart in the series in my opinion). Mrbean has been uploading a lot about Mario Kart 8 hacks on his channel already, from modifying replays to texture hacks. There is even a video around of a very early custom track in Mario Kart 8 (with very early i mean extremely early because it looks awful and almost nothing works in it)! So that got me thinking about the possibilities... How are modders able to create Anti-Gravity sections in their tracks? How are the glider panels programmed in the game? Things like that! It also got me thinking about what other people think of it, would you want custom tracks to make a return in Mario Kart 8? Would you try to make your own once proper tools exist?

(Sorry for the lengthy post full of nonsense >u<)


----------



## Jinglefruit

^I'm not sure how far along custom MK8 tracks are. (Though I did see MrBeans brilliant winter Thwomp Ruins texture hack that looked better than the original!) But I believe MK7 has tools now for making your own custom tracks, I've seen quite a lot on that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It really annoys me 90% of the people with a really high score use the Blue Falcon and I catch fire hopping. I have no respect for those players.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> It really annoys me 90% of the people with a really high score use the Blue Falcon and I catch fire hopping. I have no respect for those players.


That's because the Blue Falcon is the fastest Kart there is. And they seem to have mastered Fire Hopping. If you can't fire hop and want to set a record, then don't do it. Trying very hard on TTs and trying to fire hop your best to get a record will get you nowhere. Believe me, I tried it and I only lapped on the average time, not the average fire hop time. I just can't get it to work.

But you know what else annoys me? Nintendo still hasn't announced a new DLC pack since they would in May 2015.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's because the Blue Falcon is the fastest Kart there is. And they seem to have mastered Fire Hopping. If you can't fire hop and want to set a record, then don't do it. Trying very hard on TTs and trying to fire hop your best to get a record will get you nowhere. Believe me, I tried it and I only lapped on the average time, not the average fire hop time. I just can't get it to work.
> 
> But you know what else annoys me? Nintendo still hasn't announced a new DLC pack since they would in May 2015.



I don't know about the fastest. I'm just tired of seeing how overused it is online. I actually have seen _some_ people with ridiculous point values who use other combinations aside from the Blue Falcon. I'm at 8.9k myself using the Comet and Slim tires combo with Rosalina. I really disrespect fire hopping because I view it as an exploit. Did Nintendo intend for their players to hop across the entire race track? This is the top time for Mario Kart Stadium and all they're doing is hopping across the whole thing:






It's just ridiculous. I also want a new DLC pack. I doubt they'll release another, but it would be nice.


----------



## lars708

This game is so dead, it makes me sad ;-;


----------



## Javocado

Yeah *** firehopping scum


----------



## DarkDesertFox

lars708 said:


> This game is so dead, it makes me sad ;-;



Is it? I still find a lot of matches online. I wish it was more active on here though. Would be cool to race with some people again.


----------



## Javocado

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is it? I still find a lot of matches online. I wish it was more active on here though. Would be cool to race with some people again.



Yeah I'm down to get a race night going soon or a lil somethin somethin


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is it? I still find a lot of matches online. I wish it was more active on here though. Would be cool to race with some people again.


Well if there is more DLC soon it will be again.


----------



## Hyoshido

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well if there is more DLC soon it will be again.


Yeah this is the issue tbh, it's just repeating itself now 8(

I aint even played since a month after DLC pack 2 came out lmao.


----------



## toadsworthy

I drunkenly bought the DLC and over drafted my debit card .... fun story! I love MK8 count me in any races or race night!


----------



## Zigzag991

There's a group playing MK8 (with both DLC) right now if anyone is interested in joining in a bit (I'll join in 15 minutes or so).


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Going to be playing some online matches soon if anyone wanted to join in on one.


----------



## Javocado

I'm actually gonna pop in MK right now if anyone wants in.
Maybe I'll finally hit 10k tonight hahaha


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: we made it fam


----------



## lars708

I am going to play for a few hours once i get home! (Which is in like 7-8 hours) Anybody wanna join?  

I just want to ask in advance since people often see my post too late.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Playing some online matches if anyone wants to join progress.

Edit: Holy ****. Playing with people my rank is the most broken **** ever. It's a cluster **** of experienced item users and I see so many of them firehopping.


----------



## Discord

Since "Iggy Koopa" was taken on Nintendo Network, i had to go with my MarioBoards username "PIK (Paper Iggy Koopa) instead.

Joining the sunday tournament!.


----------



## Cress

Iggy Koopa said:


> Since "Iggy Koopa" was taken on Nintendo Network, i had to go with my MarioBoards username "PIK (Paper Iggy Koopa) instead.
> 
> Joining the sunday tournament!.



Uh... those ended last year. Sorry. :/


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Uh... those ended last year. Sorry. :/



And it sucks >u<


----------



## Javocado

I'm thinking of hosting a mini tourney soon. Let me know if any of yall interested.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Javocado said:


> I'm thinking of hosting a mini tourney soon. Let me know if any of yall interested.



That would be fun!


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> I'm thinking of hosting a mini tourney soon. Let me know if any of yall interested.



I would be interested of course as this is the only game i can really dominate in haha! 

The times might be a problem though since i live in The Netherlands


----------



## toadsworthy

all these tourneys has made me want to race again....


----------



## Javocado

In case ya haven't heard..
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?351247-Mario-Kart-8-Meet-Up!


----------



## toadsworthy

Javocado said:


> In case ya haven't heard..
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?351247-Mario-Kart-8-Meet-Up!



tryna get my shift covered for dat ish


----------



## Javocado

Anyone looking to play some Mario Kartio this evening?


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> Anyone looking to play some Mario Kartio this evening?



I can try to. What time are you thinking?


----------



## Discord

PM if you want to race right now!

My NNID is PaperIggyKoopa


----------



## Javocado

anyone wanna mario kartio in an hour?


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> anyone wanna mario kartio in an hour?



mario kartio DIS ASS


----------



## oath2order

Princess said:


> mario kartio DIS ASS



rainbow road SNES is the worst track ever


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> mario kartio DIS ASS



vroom vroom
on me way!!!









oath2order said:


> rainbow road SNES is the worst track ever



u right


----------



## lars708

Omg i wanna play this again, still haven't reached the 10000 VR :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww man, I missed the match? And WHERES THE DLC? Says Jav and I.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thinking of making a tournament for TBT users... Who wants to race?!


----------



## Zigzag991

I'd be up.

I'd definitely be up if it was 200cc, though.


----------



## kazaf

Depends on the time but I would love to join.


----------



## Javocado

SensaiGallade said:


> Thinking of making a tournament for TBT users... Who wants to race?!



Put up a thread and I'm sure the people will come crawlin


----------



## Paperboy012305

I would be down, anytime! I just hope Nintendo would revive it with another DLC pack. I gotta keep hoping.


----------



## Ashtot

Mario Kart Monday?


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Ashtot said:


> Mario Kart Monday?



I would be up for it! Miss playing Mario Kart


----------



## Javocado

Ashtot said:


> Mario Kart Monday?



sign me the <censored> up


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll be in it to win it! (Well, maybe) All I want is it to be revived, and have a new DLC pack. Seriously, MK8 is buried alive. If there was more DLC announced it would rise back up. Just imagine how you could race inside a deadly Kitchen (It could be owned by Bowser), or a temple (I know what you're thinking, there already is one in DK Jungle. But i'm talking about literally racing INSIDE the temple), or someplace that is monochrome themed, or a digital world, maybe even a 3 section course from starting in the past to the future! The possibilities are endless.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll be in it to win it! (Well, maybe) All I want is it to be revived, and have a new DLC pack. Seriously, MK8 is buried alive. If there was more DLC announced it would rise back up. Just imagine how you could race inside a deadly Kitchen (It could be owned by Bowser), or a temple (I know what you're thinking, there already is one in DK Jungle. But i'm talking about literally racing INSIDE the temple), or someplace that is monochrome themed, or a digital world, maybe even a 3 section course from starting in the past to the future! The possibilities are endless.



If they threw in a Pokemon track or something everyone would come crawling back. I've also never been to a Mario Kart Monday, but it sounds fun!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Online soon. Anyone wanna join for a bit?


----------



## Jacob

As summer is beginning just about tomorrow for me, I'm thinking of getting back into MK8 as well as MK7 when I'm away from home. Haven't played either of those in months/maybe a full year+ so hopefully I can practice to get back to where I was when I stopped. 

_Mario Kart Monday_ sounds like something I'd participate in, but until then, I'll see if I can find anyone on mariokartwii.com.


----------



## lars708

Anybody wanna race in a bit? :]


----------



## Javocado

EU botch, or hinting at new DLC?


----------



## lars708

I hope, MK8 is so dead here and it's saddening


----------



## DarkDesertFox

A new DLC pack would be sweet. I still wish they didn't change the battle mode for this game. I loved how it was on Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It better. Who knows what i'll do if the tweet was just a joke post and not a hint.

Can we get *WAAAA* Pinball if its announced?


----------



## Pokemanz

I'd honestly love to get back into this game. It really got overshadowed by Splatoon.

I got some amiibo the other day and played MK8 a bit for the racing suits. I want more of them in all honesty, I have a R.O.B. amiibo with no suit for it. ):
Also I desperately need an AC amiibo so I can get the AC suit because it's SO CUTE.


----------



## Cascade

also please bring back Birdo if they do DLC again


----------



## Dim

KANG BUU PLEASE!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I'd honestly love to get back into this game. It really got overshadowed by Splatoon.
> 
> I got some amiibo the other day and played MK8 a bit for the racing suits. I want more of them in all honesty, I have a R.O.B. amiibo with no suit for it. ):
> Also I desperately need an AC amiibo so I can get the AC suit because it's SO CUTE.


I got it from Japan. Yet, I don't play as miis on MK8.

Imagine a Ness mii racing suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want Diddy back.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Does anybody know how to delete tournaments?


----------



## Mink777

If they make a new DLC pack or two then I hope I see Sunset Wilds or Toad's Factory as tracks. I also hope that King Boo will come back as a character.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Does anybody know how to delete tournaments?



Bump!


----------



## JCnator

To delete a tournament that is created by yourself, select the one that you want to get rid of and then press the "-" button on your controller. Confirm that you want to eradicate that tournament and poof, it's gone!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone think the DLC pack 3 will happen? Even though nothing at E3 was announced as far as I know, I think the teaser tweet is a good sign. I'd like to see the return of Daisy Cruiser, Peach Beach, Peach Gardens, and Maple Treeway.


----------



## Mink777

Anyone want to play on Saturday?


----------



## OviRy8

If this DLC Pack 3 is real, I'm honestly hoping for Captain Falcon and Kirby as playable drivers instead of just amiibo costumes. Also a Warp Star kart like Kirby's main "vehicle" in Kirby Air Ride. For all the courses, I'm really not sure what I want to see return.


----------



## Mink777

There's a rumor that it will make an early 2017 release. If that's the case then it must be a big dlc pack. I need a Wuhu stage to be brought back.


----------



## Paperboy012305

*My DLC Pack 3 prediction.*

Some say its real. And when I looked on Google news, I saw rumours that it's going to release early 2017.

I want the pack to be Splatoon x Mario Kart 8. The characters, karts, cups and their courses will include: (And I'll ask why I want them, this is* NOT* the leaked list, if you were wondering)

Characters:
Inkling Boy and Girl
Diddy Kong
Bowser Jr.

Karts:
Splatoon Buggy (ATV, Inkling Boy's signature ATV)
Excitebike Bike (Well, we got the course, why not the bike? It can be in different colors by different racers)
Banana Wheel (In Drift Bike, Diddy Kong's signature bike)
Soda Jet (C'mon, it was my favorite kart back in MK7. Can it come back plz?)

Courses:
Squid/Inkling Cup:
Kalimari Desert (We saw it in the Twitter post, so it'll work. And an orange shy guy can appear as a staff ghost here, as there was a shy guy as a staff ghost in MK7)
Waluigi Pinball (Just, plz Nintendo. Its not fair you brought it back in MK7.)
Bowser Jr's. Circus (Its a reference to Super Mario 3D world, all the 3D world bosses and characters will be there)
Inkopolis Circuit (For obvious reasons. And Inkling Boy will be the staff ghost here)

Gem Cup:
Maple Treeway (In the 2nd DLC pack, in the Fall version of the Animal Crossing course. There are piles of leaves that act the same way as they do in Maple Treeway. Perhaps Nintendo is hinting this course back in DLC 3)
Yoshi Desert (I know, another desert track in MK8. But we need another colored Yoshi as a staff ghost in a DLC pack. The first was Red, the second was Orange. This one will be yellow)
Treacherous Temple (This course is the reference to the Gem cup, as its the Super Gem from Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker. In DLC 1. It was the Egg cup, and we got Yoshi Circuit. In DLC 2. It was the Bell cup, and we got Super Bell Subway. In DLC 3, it could be this. And as the course name suggests, its a very dangerous course, with lots of twists, turns and obstacles. I, myself might be good at it if it were to be real. And captain Toad and his assistants will be spectating in the course too. And, because Captain Toad will not be a DLC character, Toadette will be the staff ghost here)
Port Town (Another F-Zero track. We got Mute City and Big Blue, we'll get Port Town. Inkling Girl will be the Staff ghost here)

Phew, I said too much already. I'll stop, lol. But tell me what you thought of my DLC 3 prediction.


----------



## Mink777

Paperboy012305 said:


> Some say its real. And when I looked on Google news, I saw rumours that it's going to release early 2017.
> 
> I want the pack to be Splatoon x Mario Kart 8. The characters, karts, cups and their courses will include: (And I'll ask why I want them, this is* NOT* the leaked list, if you were wondering)
> 
> Characters:
> Inkling Boy and Girl
> Diddy Kong
> Bowser Jr.
> 
> Karts:
> Splatoon Buggy (ATV, Inkling Boy's signature ATV)
> Excitebike Bike (Well, we got the course, why not the bike? It can be in different colors by different racers)
> Banana Wheel (In Drift Bike, Diddy Kong's signature bike)
> Soda Jet (C'mon, it was my favorite kart back in MK7. Can it come back plz?)
> 
> Courses:
> Squid/Inkling Cup:
> Kalimari Desert (We saw it in the Twitter post, so it'll work. And an orange shy guy can appear as a staff ghost here, as there was a shy guy as a staff ghost in MK7)
> Waluigi Pinball (Just, plz Nintendo. Its not fair you brought it back in MK7.)
> Bowser Jr's. Circus (Its a reference to Super Mario 3D world, all the 3D world bosses and characters will be there)
> Inkopolis Circuit (For obvious reasons. And Inkling Boy will be the staff ghost here)
> 
> Gem Cup:
> Maple Treeway (In the 2nd DLC pack, in the Fall version of the Animal Crossing course. There are piles of leaves that act the same way as they do in Maple Treeway. Perhaps Nintendo is hinting this course back in DLC 3)
> Yoshi Desert (I know, another desert track in MK8. But we need another colored Yoshi as a staff ghost in a DLC pack. The first was Red, the second was Orange. This one will be yellow)
> Treacherous Temple (This course is the reference to the Gem cup, as its the Super Gem from Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker. In DLC 1. It was the Egg cup, and we got Yoshi Circuit. In DLC 2. It was the Bell cup, and we got Super Bell Subway. In DLC 3, it could be this. And as the course name suggests, its a very dangerous course, with lots of twists, turns and obstacles. I, myself might be good at it if it were to be real. And captain Toad and his assistants will be spectating in the course too. And, because Captain Toad will not be a DLC character, Toadette will be the staff ghost here)
> Port Town (Another F-Zero track. We got Mute City and Big Blue, we'll get Port Town. Inkling Girl will be the Staff ghost here)
> 
> Phew, I said too much already. I'll stop, lol. But tell me what you thought of my DLC 3 prediction.


I like the characters that you picked. My favorite retro track you chose is maple Treeway. I feel they only made it worst in MK7.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here are my predictions

Mario Kart 8 x Paper Mario

Characters
Paper Mario
Bowser Jr.
King Boo
Diddy Kong

I'm not very good at predicting tracks, so I'll just skip that one.

Paper Cup

Tracks
Kalimari Desert-I honestly hope not, but the tweet may have gave it away.
SNES Vanilla Lake 1-Only two SNES tracks in the game? They need to add one to try to be more consistent.
Koopling Carnival-An Kooping track that is based on a carnival. You will glide through the roller coasters and drive though the entire carnival.
Paper Mario-A one lap track that let's you drive through settings from all of the paper mario games.

Blooper Cup

Tracks
DK Summit-A track that many though would be in the original game. Plus there are only 3 Wii tracks in the game. This is mainly brought back because of Diddy Kong.
Shroom Ridge-A very underrated DS track with great music.
Boo Lake-If they are bringing King Boo back then this would be the track I would chose for him.
Metal Land-You drive though a nightmare land that has an audience of metal characters. This is were Metal Mario and Pink Gold Peach were made.


----------



## Pokemanz

So that My Nintendo site has the first DLC pack up and you can redeem it for gold coins if you have them.

This makes me wonder, and I really hope it's not the case but... what if this third DLC pack rumor turns out to be true, but you can only buy it from My Nintendo? Which means you'll have to buy games worth enough for like 60 gold points...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> So that My Nintendo site has the first DLC pack up and you can redeem it for gold coins if you have them.
> 
> This makes me wonder, and I really hope it's not the case but... what if this third DLC pack rumor turns out to be true, but you can only buy it from My Nintendo? Which means you'll have to buy games worth enough for like 60 gold points...


They probably won't do that, because there would be some people can't afford something like that. It might be a good idea if you can buy it on both My Nintendo AND the E-Shop. Either way you get it, it still shares the same content. But hey, that's a nice hint, if it is at least. I want a DLC Direct, if it ever happens, Wii U's life is coming to an end. So is there still a chance for one more direct? A DLC Direct?


----------



## Javocado

Planning on doing some races in an hour.
If you want in, let me know. Definitely looking for some more heads!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Javocado said:


> Planning on doing some races in an hour.
> If you want in, let me know. Definitely looking for some more heads!



Dont you mean..."Miis"? 




perdon


----------



## Javocado

MARIO KART MONDAYYYYYYY

(if y'all down lmao)


----------



## Tensu

Javocado said:


> MARIO KART MONDAYYYYYYY
> 
> (if y'all down lmao)



I actually might be able to play with you. But what time zone is it?


----------



## Cascade

Let's play worldwide


----------



## Javocado

Azure said:


> I actually might be able to play with you. But what time zone is it?



PST! I was looking to get a couple of heads rounded up for racing at about 4pm PST for an hour. : )


----------



## Tensu

Javocado said:


> PST! I was looking to get a couple of heads rounded up for racing at about 4pm PST for an hour. : )


Cool! I'll get back to you and see if I can make it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I reached 12,000 VR today woo! Man do I miss playing in the lower ranks. It's so much more relaxed and less rage inducing.


----------



## visibleghost

ii bought the game and a wii u and it should be arriving in th mail in a few days im Really hyped   ..  ik im late af to this but Hey does anyone have any Great Advice for someone who is just ant to start playing th game idk


----------



## lars708

DarkDesertFox said:


> I reached 12,000 VR today woo! Man do I miss playing in the lower ranks. It's so much more relaxed and less rage inducing.



Ikr being good at the game is a pain


----------



## Pokemanz

I've been playing this again since I recently *ahem* learned how to change the music.  If anyone wants to play, let me know!


----------



## Javocado

^^ I'm down whenever. Hopefully we can get more heads, as now is a tough time since school is started back up for most and such. If not, I'm always down to do some Worldwide.


----------



## Cress

I want to play a few games with this mod, it's gr8


----------



## Pokemanz

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I want to play a few games with this mod, it's gr8



I'm crying.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I want to play a few games with this mod, it's gr8



Is the mod public then?


----------



## Rasha

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I want to play a few games with this mod, it's gr8



this video might get me fired, I'm dying of laughter on my disk at work..


----------



## SensaiGallade

So. Time to flick the _Switch_ on to play Mario Kart 8! Speaking of that...




King Boo in MK8? Double items? What could this mean? Will there be a Double Dash!! mode in the port?


----------



## Pokemanz

If you think I'm going to earn all my VR again for a new port you're sadly mistaken. Why can't we just use the same disc and transfer data??

Plus I wouldn't be able to use mods anymore. My beautiful textures. ;-;

If they fixed battle mode then _maybe_. But I still don't see why we'd be forced to treat it like a new game. Can't you update the Wii U version as well?


----------



## Dim

KANG BOOOOO!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Pokemanz said:


> If you think I'm going to earn all my VR again for a new port you're sadly mistaken. Why can't we just use the same disc and transfer data??
> 
> Plus I wouldn't be able to use mods anymore. My beautiful textures. ;-;
> 
> If they fixed battle mode then _maybe_. But I still don't see why we'd be forced to treat it like a new game. Can't you update the Wii U version as well?



The Switch uses cartriges rather than disks so goodbye to Wii U backwards compatability.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

SensaiGallade said:


> The Switch uses cartriges rather than disks so goodbye to Wii U backwards compatability.



I still hope they find someway for us to get our points back. If not, it really doesn't hurt me _that_ much. I was tired of playing with the higher ranked players because of fire hopping and item hell.


----------



## SensaiGallade

DarkDesertFox said:


> I still hope they find someway for us to get our points back. If not, it really doesn't hurt me _that_ much. I was tired of playing with the higher ranked players because of fire hopping and item hell.



I never used fire hopping or spamming items and I always made it to the top


----------



## lars708

SensaiGallade said:


> I never used fire hopping or spamming items and I always made it to the top



It's not like you have control over what kind of items you get so idk what you mean with that.

I've never used fire hopping either though, not because I absolutely hate it but because I just can't pull it off consistently enough since I use motion controls.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I'm bored, going online for a bit. Anyone wanna join?


----------



## Javocado

I'm trying to play this soon so if anyone is game please let me know!!


----------



## Qwerty2017

I can't wait for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I'm happy they brought back the boo and feather item again, and I'm glad they brought back Dry Bones too. I loved using him in Mario Kart Wii!


----------



## Pokemanz

I doubt I'm going to get it. No way I'm paying $60 for a few new characters and battle modes. If they add new tracks later on then maybe, but as it stands this is just severely overpriced DLC.

I mean, I honestly can't play MK8 without my textures and custom music anyway.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> I doubt I'm going to get it. No way I'm paying $60 for a few new characters and battle modes. If they add new tracks later on then maybe, but as it stands this is just severely overpriced DLC.
> 
> I mean, I honestly can't play MK8 without my textures and custom music anyway.


I wish I could hack my Wii U just to texture hack and custom music.


----------



## Loriii

One week and a few more days to go before MK8 Deluxe releases! I wish someone would host online matches. I miss Amissapanda doing the community races every week.

Oh, and speaking of online, I heard you can change characters and karts in online lobbies now without leaving the lobby.

Source: https://twitter.com/AndreSegers/status/854133823755309056


----------



## Loriii

It seems like you won't be able to "firehop" your way into first place now


----------



## DarkDesertFox

master.leor said:


> It seems like you won't be able to "firehop" your way into first place now



Man I sure hope it is. I always thought of it as an exploit. You can really notice how much of a difference fire hopping makes when you're facing a player with an insanely high ranking using it. They just pull so far ahead that even items launched from across the map will have no effect on their time. These changes brought to MK8 Deluxe are looking pretty promising.


----------



## SensaiGallade

The reviews for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe are rolling out and everything seems amazing so far! 

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2017/04/20/mario-kart-8-deluxe-review


----------



## Loriii

DarkDesertFox said:


> Man I sure hope it is. I always thought of it as an exploit. You can really notice how much of a difference fire hopping makes when you're facing a player with an insanely high ranking using it. They just pull so far ahead that even items launched from across the map will have no effect on their time. These changes brought to MK8 Deluxe are looking pretty promising.



Yeah, it's cheating. I despise fire hopping and it annoys the hell out of me whenever I see a kart dancing in front of me like I'd go out of my way to hit them (if I could catch them) because they start fire hopping at the start of the race and it's easy to tell after a few seconds they're already too far from everyone. I'm glad that they finally patched it. I'm so hyped! It feels like a brand new game to me. I just hope they won't discover another exploit in the future.



SensaiGallade said:


> The reviews for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe are rolling out and everything seems amazing so far!
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2017/04/20/mario-kart-8-deluxe-review



Wow. I didn't expect it to get a higher (average) metacritic score compared to the original


----------



## CartersRain

Hey, anyone want to race in a couple of hours? I'm almost finished downloading MK8Deluxe


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I just got MK8Deluxe and don't mind to play with people wharever time is best. My timezone is BST so you know. I am not always available


----------



## CartersRain

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I just got MK8Deluxe and don't mind to play with people wharever time is best. My timezone is BST so you know. I am not always available



Wanna play soon? I've been playing quite a bit


----------



## mintellect

I CANT WAIT TO PLAY AS KING BOO AGAIN


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

DarkDesertFox said:


> Man I sure hope it is. I always thought of it as an exploit. You can really notice how much of a difference fire hopping makes when you're facing a player with an insanely high ranking using it. They just pull so far ahead that even items launched from across the map will have no effect on their time. These changes brought to MK8 Deluxe are looking pretty promising.



You don't know how happy I am to hear that firehopping has been patched. I always considered it to be cheating since karts were faster than bikes anyways and the exploit mostly works with karts only. Perhaps racing will be much more fair now since I always use inward drifting bikes. These changes definitely sound amazing. I preordered the game a while ago, but sadly I didn't get the game in the mail yet.


----------



## Dim

Diancie Rose said:


> I CANT WAIT TO PLAY AS KING BOO AGAIN


EAT THOSE KOOPLINGS MASTER KING BOO!


----------



## lars708

Nox said:


> EAT THOSE KOOPLINGS MASTER KING BOO!



What about Bowser Jr.


----------



## topmansq

I know I missed out on Thursday's races.  I wasn't feeling good that night.  There're two more tourneys before website comes out.  I hope I can at least catch one more round before we move to Deluxe...assuming if every participant is able to get Deluxe between launch and the following Thursday night.


----------



## JCnator

topmansq said:


> I know I missed out on Thursday's races.  I wasn't feeling good that night.  There're two more tourneys before Deluxe comes out.  I hope I can at least catch one more round before we move to Deluxe...assuming if every participant is able to get Deluxe between launch and the following Thursday night.



So, you came out of a time travel machine? That post of yours was clearly supposed to be submitted before April 28th 2017, the day Mario Kart 8 Deluxe released worldwide. Today's May 12th, and the game's out now.

At this point, every tourney for the original Mario Kart 8 on the Wii U is gone. However, that doesn't mean everyone in The Bell Tree Forums own both a Switch and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe as of now. They're still waiting for their favorite franchise(s) to have one of its games for that console.


----------



## Javocado

Just wrapped up 3-starring all of the Cups! (and let me tell you 200cc Rainbow Road was the bane of me existence!)

But yeah, whenever anyone is down to hop online and race, just let me know!


----------



## Sidewalk

Love the animal crossing track , oh my... hope the new AC game is the same


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> But yeah, whenever anyone is down to hop online and race, just let me know!



This thread is so dead though, even now that MK8D is out


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> This thread is so dead though, even now that MK8D is out


Nintendo adds DLC and its active again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

lars708 said:


> This thread is so dead though, even now that MK8D is out



Probably because not everyone has a Switch. I still don't even have mine. It just came out a couple of months ago and people aren't in a rush to get it yet because of the lack of games out.


----------



## Dim

Meh, nothing too special about this if you've already played mk8. My only complaint is that items are still unbalanced (possibly more unbalanced than before) and the two-items thing makes racing more chaotic. I gotta give it to them for the battle modes though, I can spend all night playing :3


lars708 said:


> What about Bowser Jr.


OH ABSOLUTELY NOT! BOWSER JR. RULES, KOOPALINGS CAN SUCK IT!


----------



## aleshapie

Do we have a tourney set up for the Switch yet??


----------



## Loriii

I'd be up if there'll be a weekly tourney or even just a casual race (hopefully, I'm not busy playing BotW by then)


----------



## aleshapie

master.leor said:


> I'd be up if there'll be a weekly tourney or even just a casual race (hopefully, I'm not busy playing BotW by then)



Is there one for TBT? I will make one, if not...??


----------



## lars708

aleshapie said:


> Is there one for TBT? I will make one, if not...??



I don't think there is


----------



## Dim

Probably won't have enough people the way things are now but it never hurts to try. I may be likely to join btw


----------



## Yuckaiju

I'd join a tourney!


----------



## mitfy

finally got this game on friday!! i've been playing it nonstop; i'll join the tournaments this evening


----------



## Mr_Persona

Adding botw Link in MK8 was a huge dumb idea, Nintendo stop adding something that has to do with botw in every game.
The SS Link in MK8 was just fine the way it was


----------



## Mars Adept

Despite having a Switch since launch and previously owning a Wii U, I had never played Mario Kart 8 before. I finally bought it today since it was on sale for a great price. It?s an alright game, but I think I prefer DS and Wii, and I don?t like that there are other Nintendo characters. It?s supposed to be *Mario* Kart.


----------



## oath2order

I gave my sister my Wii U and Mario Kart 8 for Christmas.

She hates the Koopalings, so at least I can tell she has taste.


----------



## Romaki

Just traded Super Mario Party for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, very happy! The last Mario Kart I played was the DS version, but racing games have always been ones I've been super nostalgic for so I look forward to playing it. I'm really happy about all the different characters, it's so cool to play as a villager or as other Nintendo characters! But the graphics and the gameplay (/handling) are definitely what make me the happiest, though I do miss the competition on a giant floating DS. xD


----------



## Breath Mint

Riedy said:


> Just traded Super Mario Party for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, very happy! The last Mario Kart I played was the DS version, but racing games have always been ones I've been super nostalgic for so I look forward to playing it. I'm really happy about all the different characters, it's so cool to play as a villager or as other Nintendo characters! But the graphics and the gameplay (/handling) are definitely what make me the happiest, though I do miss the competition on a giant floating DS. xD



Same boat here. Just picked up this game and it's the first Mario Kart in a while for me.


----------



## Sweetley

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is right now my favorite game on the Switch. It's really fun to play 
online, even if I have to admit that playing 200cc online is brutal, like almost everyone 
crashes into the walls or into each other, falling down... And using items like mushrooms 
is just pure madness, lol. 

Kinda wish however Nintendo would drop a DLC with some new characters like Pauline for 
example and some new tracks. I read so many rumors that they would drop a DLC for MK 
8 Deluxe in the future, but yeah, there are just rumors and I don't want to believe them 
and getting disappointed afterwards if nothing comes out at the end. However, I hope 
Nintendo will do something like this one day.


----------



## Mink777

MK8 Deluxe not having DLC is just plain disrespectful for those who had it on the Wii and are huge fans of the series.


----------



## Dim

Maisy said:


> Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is right now my favorite game on the Switch. It's really fun to play
> online, even if I have to admit that playing 200cc online is brutal, like almost everyone
> crashes into the walls or into each other, falling down... And using items like mushrooms
> is just pure madness, lol.
> 
> Kinda wish however Nintendo would drop a DLC with some new characters like Pauline for
> example and some new tracks. I read so many rumors that they would drop a DLC for MK
> 8 Deluxe in the future, but yeah, there are just rumors and I don't want to believe them
> and getting disappointed afterwards if nothing comes out at the end. However, I hope
> Nintendo will do something like this one day.


Cappy and the Broodals would be an awesome addition as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nox said:


> Cappy and the Broodals would be an awesome addition as well.



Lmao w h a t 

Sorry I was just imagining Mario's hat driving a go kart wow smh @me


----------



## Dim

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lmao w h a t
> 
> Sorry I was just imagining Mario's hat driving a go kart wow smh @me


I was going for his ghost form.


----------



## Sweetley

Nox said:


> Cappy and the Broodals would be an awesome addition as well.



This and a New Donk City based track would be really nice.


----------



## Breath Mint

Anyone still playing this game, if you want to race sometime feel free to add me


----------



## Paperboy012305

I am longing for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe to have DLC, even when It came out.

But thing is, it’s almost reaching the time to where this game is over. As it’s usually the pattern where every 3 years, a new Mario Kart game releases.

I feel like we might know more on DLC for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe due to Mario Kart Tour releasing in Summer of this year. If not, there’s always next game. And I really hope they pull off a Smash Ultimate and include everything that every Mario Kart game had. (Expect the thunder cloud)


----------



## Breath Mint

When you're playing Renegade Roundup online, you're the last person remaining on your team and you get hit with a random green shell from behind and get caught with 1 second left. Literally one single second remaining, omg that was an awful feeling


----------



## lars708

Mink777 said:


> MK8 Deluxe not having DLC is just plain disrespectful for those who had it on the Wii and are huge fans of the series.



I think it would be more disrespectful to give a Deluxe edition (inluding all paid DLC) of a game paid DLC but ok.


----------



## Mink777

lars708 said:


> I think it would be more disrespectful to give a Deluxe edition (inluding all paid DLC) of a game paid DLC but ok.



Don't know what that means but ok.


----------



## lars708

Mink777 said:


> Don't know what that means but ok.



Mario Kart 8 Deluxe contains all the content that was originally DLC in Mario Kart 8. Why would you offer more paid content if this game is supposed to be the definitive version of the game? I think what's more likely is that we are going to get a brand new entry in the series sometime.


----------



## dizzy bone

Been playing a lot of this online lately! VM me if you want to play!!!


----------



## MapleSilver

I thought about buying MK8 Deluxe, but having a fully upgraded Wii U version I can't justify spending the price of a full game for the amount of new content in your average expansion pack. It's kind of frustrating because I'd love to play the new content but it's so ludicrously expensive. If they released Deluxe's content as DLC for the Wii U version, I would gladly buy it, but for now I'll just wait until the next Mario Kart game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MapleSilver said:


> I thought about buying MK8 Deluxe, but having a fully upgraded Wii U version I can't justify spending the price of a full game for the amount of new content in your average expansion pack. It's kind of frustrating because I'd love to play the new content but it's so ludicrously expensive. If they released Deluxe's content as DLC for the Wii U version, I would gladly buy it, but for now I'll just wait until the next Mario Kart game.



Yeah same here. I already own MK8 and NSMBU on the Wii U, why would I buy them again?

Also is it just me, or is it really unsettling that NSMBU deluxe is $60 but you can get the Wii U version, which is pretty much the exact same game except it's not made for noobs (with that nabbit boi) and it does include the DLC expansion, but you can buy the original for $25 at gamestop and probably even less elsewhere? Seems kinda weird but idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I think it would be more disrespectful to give a Deluxe edition (inluding all paid DLC) of a game paid DLC but ok.



Yup. Paid $60 for the game and I believe  $16 for DOC, now you can get all that and more for... $60. 


Like why tho.


----------



## Sweetley

Well, since we are getting a Switch only Direct today: What do think of how high the chances are 
that they maybe drop a DLC for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe? (Since I guess something like Mario Kart 9 is 
even more unlikely...)


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> I think it would be more disrespectful to give a Deluxe edition (inluding all paid DLC) of a game paid DLC but ok.



Hyrule Warriors Legends already did this, they could do it again.


----------



## lars708

Cress said:


> Hyrule Warriors Legends already did this, they could do it again.



Yeah you're right but eh I don't think it'd work well to deceive parents who buy this game for their kids


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah same here. I already own MK8 and NSMBU on the Wii U, why would I buy them again?
> 
> Also is it just me, or is it really unsettling that NSMBU deluxe is $60 but you can get the Wii U version, which is pretty much the exact same game except it's not made for noobs (with that nabbit boi) and it does include the DLC expansion, but you can buy the original for $25 at gamestop and probably even less elsewhere? Seems kinda weird but idk.



I totally agree with you and MapleSilver, I don't see the point in buying the Switch versions especially since you can get the same game for the most part for almost a third of the cost! Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze is a really good example of this, why on earth would anyone pay $60 for it when you can get the Wii U version (which is almost identical) for less than $20 (I got mine for only $15!)? Even though I will be buying a Switch for Animal Crossing, I am not too happy with how Nintendo essentially screwed Wii U customers over by making definitive versions of Wii U games and not offering the new content back to the original adopters who were there for Nintendo during the hard times (if it wasn't for the 3DS, Nintendo would have been in really bad shape during the Wii U era). Due to this reason, I don't plan on buying a single one of those ports and will only be buying the really good games on the system (that is a good reason why I have not bought a Switch yet). 

When it comes to Mario Kart 8, I personally love the Wii U version from my experience with both versions especially since it is more challenging in comparison (you can only hold one item at a time, there are only 2 levels of boost, you have to unlock more compared to MK8D which gives you a lot at the start, etc.). I also love how there are far more controller options in the Wii U version as well (Gamepad, Wii U Pro Controller, Wii Remote/Wii Wheel, Wii Remote + Nunchuk, Wii Classic Controller Regular/Pro)!


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm 4 courses in and loving the game!! Playing it when I want a bit of a break from Zelda.

What made me a bit sad was that I couldn't play online. My Internet is a tethered mobile connection and it's NAT 3 type of network, so I can't connect to anyone unless they are NAT 1 (very few people have that). And for some reason Switch doesn't allow me to do any multiplayer on NAT 3. : ( Though, I still can get tournaments and etc., just not playing with others. A bit of a bummer but not a big deal.

Mario Kart 8 is amazing! I'm surprised how much I like it since I'm not into racing games at all. Mario and Nintendo are just magic. :3  (∩｀-?)⊃━✿✿✿✿✿✿


----------



## Breath Mint

Rusolando-Kun said:


> I'm 4 courses in and loving the game!! Playing it when I want a bit of a break from Zelda.
> 
> What made me a bit sad was that I couldn't play online. My Internet is a tethered mobile connection and it's NAT 3 type of network, so I can't connect to anyone unless they are NAT 1 (very few people have that). And for some reason Switch doesn't allow me to do any multiplayer on NAT 3. : ( Though, I still can get tournaments and etc., just not playing with others. A bit of a bummer but not a big deal.
> 
> Mario Kart 8 is amazing! I'm surprised how much I like it since I'm not into racing games at all. Mario and Nintendo are just magic. :3  (∩｀-?)⊃━✿✿✿✿✿✿



Oh no, that sucks because Mario Kart is one of those games best played online with other people. I never touch single player at all, I always go straight online and find some people to play with.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Breath Mint said:


> Oh no, that sucks because Mario Kart is one of those games best played online with other people. I never touch single player at all, I always go straight online and find some people to play with.



Yeah, I don't mind it. 
The AI is pretty good. They're not doing anything on the 50cc mode, but starting with 150cc, there can be some challenging battles and I always end up 5-10th in the race. One little thing that annoys me is that there's almost no way to avoid item-attacks even though I am trying to dodge them, but that's not a big deal.

The game is very fun to me even without the online. I'm 8 courses in, so 4 courses and I'll start playing Mario Aces. There was a demo for it and the game is just so much fun. I have no idea how Nintendo can make something as simple as racing or tennis, into such a fun game. *(∩｀-?)⊃━炎炎炎炎炎*
My favorite track is probably the Animal Crossing one. So sweet. :3

What I also love about this game is that there's no end to it. Even though I've played all of the modes already, it always feels new. ^^


----------



## Breath Mint

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Yeah, I don't mind it.
> The AI is pretty good. They're not doing anything on the 50cc mode, but starting with 150cc, there can be some challenging battles and I always end up 5-10th in the race. One little thing that annoys me is that there's almost no way to avoid item-attacks even though I am trying to dodge them, but that's not a big deal.
> 
> The game is very fun to me even without the online. I'm 8 courses in, so 4 courses and I'll start playing Mario Aces. There was a demo for it and the game is just so much fun. I have no idea how Nintendo can make something as simple as racing or tennis, into such a fun game. *(∩｀-?)⊃━炎炎炎炎炎*
> My favorite track is probably the Animal Crossing one. So sweet. :3
> 
> What I also love about this game is that there's no end to it. Even though I've played all of the modes already, it always feels new. ^^



I've noticed a big difference between AI and real players, especially on renegade roundup which is what I mainly play. They're completely awful on renegade roundup. But if you're just racing, I'd recommend holding a shell or banana behind you at all times for protection. Or if you have a superhorn, save it until a blue or red shell is coming at you and use it right before the shell hits you.


----------



## lars708

Breath Mint said:


> I've noticed a big difference between AI and real players, especially on renegade roundup which is what I mainly play. They're completely awful on renegade roundup. But if you're just racing, I'd recommend holding a shell or banana behind you at all times for protection. Or if you have a superhorn, save it until a blue or red shell is coming at you and use it right before the shell hits you.



It's actually better to keep your item in in your hand and to not hold it behind you. The game warns you for most items so you can just pull it out whenever you see or hear an item. A blue shell for example will waste your held item more often than not which leaves you completely defenseless after the explosion and that makes you vulnerable to get Mario Karted


----------



## Breath Mint

lars708 said:


> It's actually better to keep your item in in your hand and to not hold it behind you. The game warns you for most items so you can just pull it out whenever you see or hear an item. A blue shell for example will waste your held item more often than not which leaves you completely defenseless after the explosion and that makes you vulnerable to get Mario Karted



We can agree to disagree on that one. I think it's better to hold it. Not to mention even if you get hit by a blue shell and lose your first item, you can use your second one.


----------



## lars708

Breath Mint said:


> We can agree to disagree on that one. I think it's better to hold it. Not to mention even if you get hit by a blue shell and lose your first item, you can use your second one.



And what would your second item be? A coin?

lmao

yes i know it's possible to get two defensive items but how often does that really happen it's part of the meta to save your item just try it out ok and if you are good enough at keeping an eye on your surroundings for incoming green shells etc there is literally no reason to hold your item out anyways


----------



## Paperboy012305

It really sucks that after Nintendo said that during Summer 2018, they said there’d be more content. But what did we get? Labo, BOTW content and Online payment. After that, we got nothing great.

When we want new content, it’s most likely we want new cups, characters and vehicle parts, such as the DLC for the Wii U version.

Thing is, this is Mario Kart 8 Deluxe’s last year to include DLC or two before a new game might come out in 2020 due to the 3 year pattern. I don’t think it’s likely because it’s just a copy of the original, but I’d love for them to do so.

Perhaps at E3 or on a regular Nintendo Direct they’ll announce a new Mario Kart game that’ll pull off a Smash Ultimate with everything from every Mario Kart game in one (With new content too). I mean, they ARE running out of retro tracks to use.

I also wanna know what Mario Kart Tour will act like and if it’ll connect to Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or not.


----------



## Breath Mint

Everyone I see holds their item behind them so there's that. It's not like it's just me.


----------



## Sweetley

Paperboy012305 said:


> It really sucks that after Nintendo said that during Summer 2018, they said there?d be more content. But what did we get? Labo, BOTW content and Online payment. After that, we got nothing great.
> 
> When we want new content, it?s most likely we want new cups, characters and vehicle parts, such as the DLC for the Wii U version.
> 
> Thing is, this is Mario Kart 8 Deluxe?s last year to include DLC or two before a new game might come out in 2020 due to the 3 year pattern. I don?t think it?s likely because it?s just a copy of the original, but I?d love for them to do so.
> 
> Perhaps at E3 or on a regular Nintendo Direct they?ll announce a new Mario Kart game that?ll pull off a Smash Ultimate with everything from every Mario Kart game in one (With new content too). I mean, they ARE running out of retro tracks to use.
> 
> I also wanna know what Mario Kart Tour will act like and if it?ll connect to Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or not.



I'm also disappointed that they never released a DLC with new characters and such ever since 
the game came out. I not that much interested in Labo, the BOTW content is okay and the Online 
payment... I guess everyone has a own opinion to that one. Part of me hoped back then that they 
would maybe bring out a DLC with a Super Mario Odyssey based track with Pauline as a new character, 
when Odyssey was new and a big thing and also to put Pauline in more games now since she's got a 
comeback (after all, she became at least a playable character in Mario Tennis Ace later). But nope, 
nothing happened. Not sure if there is still a chance for new content or if they now saving up 
everything for a complete new MK game. Of course it would be cool if they maybe drop a DLC at 
the upcoming E3, but I don't get my hopes up. It would be a nice surprise after all however.

Mario Kart Tour is that mobile game, right? Not really interested personally in that one, not only
because I'm not a fan of mobile games in general, but also because my phone sucks, I couldn't
even play that game all (can't even play Pocket Camp on it, so yeah...). However, I would like
to know if you could connect it to MK8, just out of curiosity.


----------



## lars708

Breath Mint said:


> Everyone I see holds their item behind them so there's that. It's not like it's just me.



Sure but you were advising someone as if it's the best option and it wasn't so I just shared it.

You can play whatever way you like I don't care lol

Dragging your items behind you will work most of the time it's just not the optimal method, that's all


----------



## Dim

i want Bob the Cat as a playable character


----------



## Alienfish

Just got this game the other day, and it's definitely better than I remember from Wii U, but that dumb "oop u touched the screen PAUSE MENU" things need to b gone thot


----------



## KittenNoir

I got Mario kart 8 recently and I wanted to know if anyone had a link to all the unlockable items. As I have been trying to look online and not having luck  and do you only unlock items from coins or from winning races??


----------



## porkpie28

KittenNoir said:


> I got Mario kart 8 recently and I wanted to know if anyone had a link to all the unlockable items. As I have been trying to look online and not having luck  and do you only unlock items from coins or from winning races??


 you can unlock items from collecting coins


----------



## Mr_Persona

KittenNoir said:


> I got Mario kart 8 recently and I wanted to know if anyone had a link to all the unlockable items. As I have been trying to look online and not having luck  and do you only unlock items from coins or from winning races??


Just like with porkpie said, unlock new cars, wheels, and gliders is by coins. To unlock Golden Mario you have to beat all grand prix cups which is very annoying when its 200c cup. Just added that there if you wanna know. So anyways best way to unlock new cars and stuff for the car is to do races and while doing them, just collect many coins you can until you reach 10 and finish the race. Coin collecting battles don't count.


----------



## Holla

I'll be honest I really miss Mario Kart Monday Madness on here. I think it was back in the Wii U days now so it's been a long time. The memories though.


----------

